# What do YOU want next?



## bellevie0891

Thought it would be fun to see what is next on everyone's wish list 

Post what your saving up for... Searching high and low for... Stalking tracking updates for... Or even post photos of your latest purchase.



I'm currently anxiously waiting for a shipping notice for the Selma Medium Messenger I purchased


----------



## Minkette

Actually... waiting on two bags.. (not MK tho)..

1. Longchamp Neo Tote (Black)
2. Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in Amethyst

Variety... the spice of life!


----------



## ley2

I am waiting for Large Selma Navy and Black ) hopefully ship out soon.

My next purchase is likely Medium Selma Navy or Dark Dune but hardly see them online..


----------



## jojon21

I am lusting over the Jules drawstring bag, scarlet NS Hamilton and houndstooth selma.  Hope to find at least one of these on sale next month!


----------



## ubo22

N/S Hamilton in Dark Dune.


----------



## paula3boys

Waiting for medium Selma in dark khaki but wish I could find it in dark dune


----------



## cutesheeps

Either medium or large Selma, undecided in color!


----------



## ilysukixD

I haven't bought any MK bag atm because i'm planning to save money to purchase a pre-loved Balenciaga City bag, if not I want the LV Alma BB  for my birthday >.<" I already treated myself by purchasing a LV wallet as my early birthday present last last month ago. but right now i'm not sure if i should spend over $1000 for a LV bag which I can buy like 3-5 MK bags.
I have my eye on the medium Sutton since forever and I had always said I will buy it.... but ended up not buying it.
But if I don't end up buying the LV bag I will definitely want the sutton or hamilton for my birthday this month ;DDDD Or should I wait till they have 25% off again??


----------



## ilysukixD

cutesheeps said:


> Either medium or large Selma, undecided in color!



If this is your first MK bag, I suggest getting the color black or navy, it's goes nice with any outfit. I believe the medium sized is the perfect size, not too big or too small.


----------



## Ssara

Michael Kors Selma in black, Jet Set in black and Louis Vuitton Noe


----------



## Norwegian Girl

The Cynthia in black, or the Sutton in black. Right now  by bags are in Dark Dune, Fuchsia and Navy, so a black bag is next for me


----------



## Pinkalicious

Norwegian Girl said:


> The Cynthia in black, or the Sutton in black. Right now  by bags are in Dark Dune, Fuchsia and Navy, so a black bag is next for me



Wanting a black bag too!


----------



## Ebby

In terms of MK it will either be the large Selma in luggage or the large colour block Selma in pearl grey/black  


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bellevie0891

Ebby said:


> In terms of MK it will either be the large Selma in luggage or the large colour block Selma in pearl grey/black
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Oh luggage! If I can eventually score a large Selma in this color, on sale, I'd be one happy lady!


----------



## sunblock

Ive ordered a medium selma but might not come till end of aug and also might be going back if i think its too small


----------



## tinaaaa

Just sold my Grayson and hoping to get a medium selma instead~


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

A Tory burch black tote


----------



## paula3boys

tinaaaa said:


> Just sold my Grayson and hoping to get a medium selma instead~



Which color?


----------



## tinaaaa

paula3boys said:


> Which color?



I'm hoping to find a black medium Selma. I think I saw one on Bloomingdales website but it's not there anymore  I'll be on the lookout for one.


----------



## amethyst25

tinaaaa said:


> I'm hoping to find a black medium Selma. I think I saw one on Bloomingdales website but it's not there anymore  I'll be on the lookout for one.




It's on backorder on Nordstrom website


----------



## ley2

tinaaaa said:


> I'm hoping to find a black medium Selma. I think I saw one on Bloomingdales website but it's not there anymore  I'll be on the lookout for one.



Its available in Macys!


----------



## avental

Black on black studded selma


----------



## tinaaaa

amethyst25 said:


> It's on backorder on Nordstrom website






ley2 said:


> Its available in Macys!



Thanks! I just looked on the websites. Now if only they had a sale going on for the selma... Sigh. I'll just wait and see while I save up.


----------



## jazzyj1021

I don't know how true or real this picture is but the bag looks like one of the new ones. 
I WANT THOSE BOOTS WITH THE STUDS!!!! I saw some on the MK site that look like those but w/black studs. 
Ugh, love.


----------



## missmoimoi

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...at=cat000000cat8501cat35602&isEditorial=false

I took a closer look at MK Lisbeth backpack - I like it a lot


----------



## bellevie0891

jazzyj1021 said:


> I don't know how true or real this picture is but the bag looks like one of the new ones.
> I WANT THOSE BOOTS WITH THE STUDS!!!! I saw some on the MK site that look like those but w/black studs.
> Ugh, love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710409



Those are really cute... and with black studs... MUST haves!


----------



## bellevie0891

My Medium Messenger came today  

Man I LOVE the black Saffiano bags!


----------



## BeachBagGal

tonyaann said:


> My Medium Messenger came today
> 
> Man I LOVE the black Saffiano bags!


Love! Don't you just love the messenger?!??! I can't wait to see mod shots.


----------



## acm1134

I am dying for another red bag since my selma was stolen from me. Looks like Scarlett will be the "red" color this time around. Thinking of getting the dressy but want to see it in person first !


----------



## Minkette

acm1134 said:


> I am dying for another red bag since my selma was stolen from me. Looks like Scarlett will be the "red" color this time around. Thinking of getting the dressy but want to see it in person first !


OMGoodness! 

How did your bag get stolen?

When I was in grad school, I had the front window busted out of my car when someone stole my empty handbag out of the front seat. They ended up tossing it down the road as there was nothing in it. The local sheriff brought it back to me.


----------



## acm1134

Minkette said:


> OMGoodness!
> 
> How did your bag get stolen?
> 
> When I was in grad school, I had the front window busted out of my car when someone stole my empty handbag out of the front seat. They ended up tossing it down the road as there was nothing in it. The local sheriff brought it back to me.




When we went to Florida for two weeks, our house was broken into. They stole my mk watches, my red selma, summer blue selma, and N/s navy stud selma. I'm so glad that our alarm went off and that was all they had time to grab because I have a collection of at least 30 and I would be beyond heartbroken if they all got stolen.


----------



## sunblock

acm1134 said:


> I am dying for another red bag since my selma was stolen from me. Looks like Scarlett will be the "red" color this time around. Thinking of getting the dressy but want to see it in person first !



Ive got the scarlett dressy its gorgeous has a bit of a shine to it


----------



## Minkette

acm1134 said:


> When we went to Florida for two weeks, our house was broken into. They stole my mk watches, my red selma, summer blue selma, and N/s navy stud selma. I'm so glad that our alarm went off and that was all they had time to grab because I have a collection of at least 30 and I would be beyond heartbroken if they all got stolen.


Oh my goodness! I am so sorry that happened!

I learned to have renters/home insurance after my incident as those types of things are covered... even when the item was in your car!

Glad that they didn't get all of the goods!


----------



## Minkette

acm1134 said:


> When we went to Florida for two weeks, our house was broken into. They stole my mk watches, my red selma, summer blue selma, and N/s navy stud selma. I'm so glad that our alarm went off and that was all they had time to grab because I have a collection of at least 30 and I would be beyond heartbroken if they all got stolen.


Zappos carries a red selma... the scarlet color...

Regular Saffiano.... silver hardware
Patent Saffiano... gold hardware

I was hoping to see the red selma in stores but I haven't...

Something about a red selma just screams... "like a boss"..


----------



## acm1134

Minkette said:


> Oh my goodness! I am so sorry that happened!
> 
> I learned to have renters/home insurance after my incident as those types of things are covered... even when the item was in your car!
> 
> Glad that they didn't get all of the goods!




Yeah we got everything covered under our home owners insurance but the red selma sold out in January so I'm unable to find it again  Scarlett seems similar though but nothing beats that true red


----------



## babysunshine

For Michael Kors I will like to get the new Hamilton traveler, for other brands I am eyeing a Chloe Paraty and/or Marcie.


----------



## ubo22

ubo22 said:


> N/S Hamilton in Dark Dune.


Got it, so I think my MK collection is finally complete!  My next purchase won't be for a while and will be my "black" bag.  Can you believe I don't have a black bag yet?  I think it's going to be a LV Alma MM in epi noir to match my LV Zippy Organizer in epi noir.


----------



## TiffanyS88

A black Selma. I have a black Hamilton with gold hardware but I want something a little more simple. Selma is my all time favorite style so a black one is a must


----------



## bellevie0891

TiffanyS88 said:


> A black Selma. I have a black Hamilton with gold hardware but I want something a little more simple. Selma is my all time favorite style so a black one is a must




I love my black Selma. I feel like it's a choice you can't go wrong with.


----------



## keishapie1973

A Hamilton Traveler in either gooseberry or black.

But, no more purchases for me until the Holidays.......


----------



## bellevie0891

Medium Sutton in Pearl Grey


----------



## southernbelle82

I'm thinking either the ew hamilton in orange or the hamilton traveler in orange.


----------



## oluchika

Black Hamilton traveler or the quilted Selma. Still don't have a black bag or a selma yet. My dark dune I received from Nordstrom was not in good shape, so debating on trying again or just getting a different color.


----------



## AMLoveBags

Studded Dark Dune Selma.  I drool everytime I see it online.....


----------



## ubo22

AMLoveBags said:


> Studded Dark Dune Selma.  I drool everytime I see it online.....


You have great taste!  This is the one that I missed.  Whenever I see it online, I also drool.  So beautiful and classy!


----------



## ley2

Medium sutton in dark dune!! So much in love with this colour..


----------



## Miss Krys

For me I'm torn between a new MK Scorpio in black or trade my Selma trio (honestly not my most used bags) to my aunt, who is craving them, for her brand new LV Artsy (a gift that is way too large/awkward for her)


----------



## coivcte

tonyaann said:


> Medium Sutton in Pearl Grey



I saw NM has the medium sutton in pearl grey and also deep pink today.


----------



## keishapie1973

Miss Krys said:


> For me I'm torn between a new MK Scorpio in black or trade my Selma trio (honestly not my most used bags) to my aunt, who is craving them, for her brand new LV Artsy (a gift that is way too large/awkward for her)



Giving 3 Selma's for a brand new Artsy is a fantastic trade!!!!  Especially if you got the Selma's on sale, because LV never goes on sale.....


----------



## Miss Krys

tauketula said:


> Giving 3 Selma's for a brand new Artsy is a fantastic trade!!!!  Especially if you got the Selma's on sale, because LV never goes on sale.....


My mom and aunt are both HUGE collectors of LV purses and accessories and tend to lend items back and forth to both liven up their wardrobes and to spread usage evenly to prevent excessive wear (especially on vachetta leather items). Me on the other hand, just being out of university, I have a larger MK collection which interests my family and if I lend them a few of my MK then they will lend me a few of their LV...it's almost like having unlimited access to a LV boutique  

My aunt is currently using my Selmas (she loves them to bits) in exchange for her Artsy GM ,which doesn't work for her since it's too big and doesn't zip at the top, (LV wouldn't let her return it since they claim it has a small scuff on the handle which makes it un-resaleable) and is very much willing to make a trade.  I wouldn't mind adding an Artsy to my little LV collection (Speedy 30, Ellipse PM, Neverfull GM, and Pochette) though...

I have a black studded, a navy w/grommets, and an olive green Selma.


----------



## 2 stars

I'd love a pink medium selma  I'm debating on getting the black medium selma from Macy's tomorrow since they are having the 25% off for shop for a cause but I wish it came with shw.


----------



## ley2

2 stars said:


> I'd love a pink medium selma  I'm debating on getting the black medium selma from Macy's tomorrow since they are having the 25% off for shop for a cause but I wish it came with shw.



I saw medium shw in person, I think ghw is more appealing though.. go for black with ghw! If you dont like, just return it


----------



## StopHammertime

I have been stalking for the Hamilton East West in Raspberry. ForEVER. I see lots of the North South ones on ebay but I could not carry a bag that size. I also see some of the mid size Hamiltons that are pink but don't have the lock, they just have the MK name plate... I am attached to the idea of having the lock and key LOL. No longer available in stores.


----------



## 2 stars

ley2 said:


> I saw medium shw in person, I think ghw is more appealing though.. go for black with ghw! If you dont like, just return it


Where did u see a medium with shw? I personally don't like gold I'm more of a silver person.


----------



## ley2

2 stars said:


> Where did u see a medium with shw? I personally don't like gold I'm more of a silver person.



Hmm.. at MK boutique in Japan and Singapore few weeks ago.


----------



## Miss Krys

MK offers different variations of his bags across NA, SA, and Asia.  If you check out the MK Japan website you will see Selma offered in prints/colours that were never seen in the USA/Canada and vice versa


----------



## lee_dya

I want chanel classic flap bag. But if its MK, I think I want small miranda.. So cute.


----------



## 2 stars

ley2 said:


> Hmm.. at MK boutique in Japan and Singapore few weeks ago.


I wish they carried it in the U.S.


----------



## ley2

2 stars said:


> I wish they carried it in the U.S.



Visit Asia! But the price is crazy.. SGD535 for medium selma shw. Its equivalent to USD430!


----------



## 2 stars

ley2 said:


> Visit Asia! But the price is crazy.. SGD535 for medium selma shw. Its equivalent to USD430!


Yikes! Maybe I'll settle for deep pink with silver hardware hopefully he decides to bring it out in medium size in regular saffiano leather. Going to cross my fingers.


----------



## Bayou Minou

I'd like to have this old bag...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...587950&clkid=63876393639056839&_qi=RTM1562569

But, I'll have to either patiently wait for a reasonably priced one or sell off some of my bags.


----------



## ley2

2 stars said:


> Yikes! Maybe I'll settle for deep pink with silver hardware hopefully he decides to bring it out in medium size in regular saffiano leather. Going to cross my fingers.




Yup keep your finger crossed! I am also waiting for good deal to grab another bag.  sutton dark dune in my list, another one is likely medium messenger.


----------



## bellevie0891

I'd love a Dark Dune or Dark Olive wallet for winter next 

I had a Medium Dark Dune Sutton but sent it back. I just wasn't ecstatic about the color on that bag... I think I might really like it on a wallet though!


----------



## 2 stars

I would love this selma. Unfortunately it seems to be an older color that's no longer available


----------



## coivcte

2 stars said:


> I would love this selma. Unfortunately it seems to be an older color that's no longer available



2 stars, are you located in USA or Australia?
If you are in Australia, please send me a private message as I know where you can find this colour. Just checking, is this Raspberry or Fuchsia that you are looking for?


----------



## ubo22

ubo22 said:


> N/S Hamilton in Dark Dune.






ubo22 said:


> Got it, so I think my MK collection is finally complete!  My next purchase won't be for a while and will be my "black" bag.  Can you believe I don't have a black bag yet?  I think it's going to be a LV Alma MM in epi noir to match my LV Zippy Organizer in epi noir.



Okay, so I finally decided that I need both a black satchel and a black tote, both with silver hardware.  The satchel has to be a LV Alma MM in epi noir so the tote will be MK.


----------



## 2 stars

coivcte said:


> 2 stars, are you located in USA or Australia?
> If you are in Australia, please send me a private message as I know where you can find this colour. Just checking, is this Raspberry or Fuchsia that you are looking for?


I'm in the USA. I found it on ebay but the seller wants $70 more than what it was retailed for in store. I never pay retail for any of my bags let alone more than retail. 

The color is fuschia in medium size with silver hardware.


----------



## CharleyParley

I want a Hamilton in black. I'm not sure whether to get it in medium or large. I would like to be able to fill it if I need loads of stuff but wouldn't want to ruin it if it's too heavy... I'm undecided.


----------



## keishapie1973

I am currently bag content. I think that I want a MK wallet and watch next.....


----------



## sandyclaws

*I'd LOVVVE to own that cobalt blue Sutton bag....new the MK club so not sure what the name of the color is*


----------



## ubo22

sandyclaws said:


> *I'd LOVVVE to own that cobalt blue Sutton bag....new the MK club so not sure what the name of the color is*


Sapphire!!!


----------



## sandyclaws

ubo22 said:


> Sapphire!!!


 
yes that one!! STUNNNNING! marking this down in my WISH LIST for sure!! thanks for the help


----------



## ubo22

ubo22 said:


> Okay, so I finally decided that I need both a black satchel and a black tote, both with silver hardware.  The satchel has to be a LV Alma MM in epi noir so the tote will be MK.


I got my black MK tote!  She's the Black N/S Hamilton Tote with Silver Hardware!!!


----------



## bellevie0891

I'm waiting for a couple wallets... A dark dune and a studded grey pearl. Should be delivered tomorrow


----------



## babysunshine

ubo22 said:


> I got my black MK tote!  She's the Black N/S Hamilton Tote with Silver Hardware!!!



Nice! I love MK Hamiltons!


----------



## ubo22

babysunshine said:


> Nice! I love MK Hamiltons!


So do I.  It took me a while to discover the beauty and sophistication of the Hamilton.  But now I love the style a lot.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Black Hamilton either N/S or E/W with SHW, and luggage with GHW.


----------



## cupcakegirl

*Something in VIOLET!*


----------



## keishapie1973

I'm starting to think about the gooseberry Hamilton traveler again.... I am so indecisive!!! &#128516;


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

I would love a sutton in violet, don't think that will be an option but that would be a dream come true but a violet hamilton along with deep pink hamilton or sutton.


----------



## Miss Krys

I'm eyeing up the Gathered Tote in black to keep my brown one company...I'm sure I can squeeze on more bag around my ban


----------



## ubo22

ubo22 said:


> Okay, so I finally decided that I need both a black satchel and a black tote, both with silver hardware.  The satchel has to be a LV Alma mm in epi noir so the tote will be MK.





ubo22 said:


> I got my black MK tote!  She's the Black N/S Hamilton Tote with Silver Hardware!!!


So now I'm really finished with my MK collection.  But I've just added another item (not even yet available) to my wish list.  First, I'm going to purchase a LV Alma mm in epi noir before the October price increase.  I'm also eyeing a LV cosmetic case (TP19) in epi, but I want it in red and they don't currently make it in red, so I'll have to wait on that one.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

ubo22 said:


> So now I'm really finished with my MK collection.  But I've just added another item (not even yet available) to my wish list.  First, I'm going to purchase a LV Alma mm in epi noir before the October price increase.  I'm also eyeing a LV cosmetic case (TP19) in epi, but I want it in red and they don't currently make it in red, so I'll have to wait on that one.


Don't know if you have already done this but I would love to see your collection.


----------



## ubo22

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Don't know if you have already done this but I would love to see your collection.


Thanks.  Yes, I've been meaning to do a MK collection photo.  I'll try to do one soon.


----------



## cupcakegirl

Does anyone know if violet is a MK store exclusive?  I haven't seen it at any of the dept. stores yet...  TIA!


----------



## JessLuu

cupcakegirl said:


> Does anyone know if violet is a MK store exclusive?  I haven't seen it at any of the dept. stores yet...  TIA!


I just saw it on neiman marcus too


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cupcakegirl said:


> Does anyone know if violet is a MK store exclusive?  I haven't seen it at any of the dept. stores yet...  TIA!


Macy's advised me they would be getting in purple in about a month or two. so watch out for that so you (we actually b/c I want purple too) can take advantage of coupons.


----------



## cupcakegirl

JessLuu said:


> I just saw it on neiman marcus too





SamanthalovesMK said:


> Macy's advised me they would be getting in purple in about a month or two. so watch out for that so you (we actually b/c I want purple too) can take advantage of coupons.



Thanks so much ladies!!!  Yes, I was hoping that it would show up at the dept. stores so I wouldn't have to pay full retail!


----------



## paula3boys

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Macy's advised me they would be getting in purple in about a month or two. so watch out for that so you (we actually b/c I want purple too) can take advantage of coupons.




Did they say what items they're getting in violet?!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

paula3boys said:


> Did they say what items they're getting in violet?!


I only know the hamilton, I'll ask when I return, b/c I would love the sutton.


----------



## ilysukixD

Is the violet one of the past season color? Cause I do remember seeing a purple selma at macys during the winter of 2013. This girl in my class has the purple selma and I'm sure she didn't bought it recently. I would have take pictures but I don't want to be creepy and take sneaky pictures of her bag


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

ilysukixD said:


> Is the violet one of the past season color? Cause I do remember seeing a purple selma at macys during the winter of 2013. This girl in my class has the purple selma and I'm sure she didn't bought it recently. I would have take pictures but I don't want to be creepy and take sneaky pictures of her bag


Definitely a past color b/c I saw it in TJmaxx for 199.99 hamilton about 2 years ago and regret to this day not getting it. But its one of the colors MK brought back, maybe a different shade of purple.


----------



## paula3boys

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I only know the hamilton, I'll ask when I return, b/c I would love the sutton.



I'd love medium Selma in violet!


----------



## cupcakegirl

paula3boys said:


> I'd love medium Selma in violet!



Me too!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

paula3boys said:


> I'd love medium Selma in violet!


I'll ask about all of them, I am going back tomorrow!


----------



## paula3boys

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I'll ask about all of them, I am going back tomorrow!




Thanks!


----------



## ubo22

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Don't know if you have already done this but I would love to see your collection.





ubo22 said:


> Thanks.  Yes, I've been meaning to do a MK collection photo.  I'll try to do one soon.



I've posted a picture of my MK collection here...

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/post-your-entire-michael-kors-collection-here-758802-4.html


----------



## Kpoxa

Dear girls?
Does anybody know smth about Loden color?...
Is it close to Malachite? Now I know there is Goosebeer.. Are they similar? 
Which season was Loden?


----------



## ubo22

Kpoxa said:


> Dear girls?
> Does anybody know smth about Loden color?...
> Is it close to Malachite? Now I know there is Goosebeer.. Are they similar?
> Which season was Loden?


Loden is an older color that came out around the same time as malachite.  Loden is more of an army green.  Malachite is more of a dark, emerald green.  The new Gooseberry color is more of a green bell pepper color in the regular leather of the Hamilton Traveler.  I haven't seen what it looks like in saffiano leather, though.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> I got my black MK tote!  She's the Black N/S Hamilton Tote with Silver Hardware!!!



Gorgeous! Debating  wether to go for the black N/S with SHW, or the European E/W version in black with SHW.

I love to wear it crossbody,  so I may go for the E/W version...


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Gorgeous! Debating  wether to go for the black N/S with SHW, or the European E/W version in black with SHW.
> 
> I love to wear it crossbody,  so I may go for the E/W version...


Do you find the strap on the European e/w version to be as comfortable as the shoulder strap on the n/s one?  I noticed that the European e/w one has a narrower strap similar to the Selma.  My Selma shoulder strap is not as comfortable as my n/s Hamilton shoulder strap.


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> Do you find the strap on the European e/w version to be as comfortable as the shoulder strap on the n/s one?  I noticed that the European e/w one has a narrower strap similar to the Selma.  My Selma shoulder strap is not as comfortable as my n/s Hamilton shoulder strap.




Agree


----------



## Kpoxa

ubo22 said:


> Loden is an older color that came out around the same time as malachite.  Loden is more of an army green.  Malachite is more of a dark, emerald green.  The new Gooseberry color is more of a green bell pepper color in the regular leather of the Hamilton Traveler.  I haven't seen what it looks like in saffiano leather, though.


Thank you so much!!
I just can't decide whether to go for saffiano Hamilton in Loden.. I can't see the bag in real life, so I am afraid about the color... 
Isn't it too dark?.. Pictures show me even some grey undertones..


----------



## ubo22

Kpoxa said:


> Thank you so much!!
> I just can't decide whether to go for saffiano Hamilton in Loden.. I can't see the bag in real life, so I am afraid about the color...
> Isn't it too dark?.. Pictures show me even some grey undertones..


Loden is very close to a recent color called dark olive.  If you can take a look at dark olive in person you'll get a better idea of what loden looks like.  I'm not sure, but I think dark olive might be a bit darker than the older color loden.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Sutton in Dark Dune--not sure which size

Traveler in Claret--love it!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

paula3boys said:


> I'd love medium Selma in violet!


I spoke with Macys and Mk store....I got conflicting info so we will have to wait, but to tell you ladies what I was told.....MK store said if its not in the Macys, Bloomies, Nordies etc now it will not be in the next few months. Macy's SA said they will be getting, Selma and Hamilton she heard for sure. I actually believe the Macys SA b/c the MK SA was pressuring me, and even told me if I purchased MK from Department stores any issues I have I would not get fixed. Im going to call the customer service line and verify b/c to me that sounds incorrect. Anyway I think the department stores will have the violet, and when I see it I will update, hope you ladies do the same


----------



## paula3boys

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I spoke with Macys and Mk store....I got conflicting info so we will have to wait, but to tell you ladies what I was told.....MK store said if its not in the Macys, Bloomies, Nordies etc now it will not be in the next few months. Macy's SA said they will be getting, Selma and Hamilton she heard for sure. I actually believe the Macys SA b/c the MK SA was pressuring me, and even told me if I purchased MK from Department stores any issues I have I would not get fixed. Im going to call the customer service line and verify b/c to me that sounds incorrect. Anyway I think the department stores will have the violet, and when I see it I will update, hope you ladies do the same




MK store SA often has no idea and they don't like losing sales to dept stores so I don't believe that.


----------



## ubo22

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I spoke with Macys and Mk store....I got conflicting info so we will have to wait, but to tell you ladies what I was told.....MK store said if its not in the Macys, Bloomies, Nordies etc now it will not be in the next few months. Macy's SA said they will be getting, Selma and Hamilton she heard for sure. I actually believe the Macys SA b/c the MK SA was pressuring me, and even told me if I purchased MK from Department stores any issues I have I would not get fixed. Im going to call the customer service line and verify b/c to me that sounds incorrect. Anyway I think the department stores will have the violet, and when I see it I will update, hope you ladies do the same


As long as your MK handbag was purchased at an authorized reseller and is authentic and still in warranty, if you have a problem with it you can call MK customer service directly and have them resolve your issue.  The MK SA was lying to you.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

paula3boys said:


> MK store SA often has no idea and they don't like losing sales to dept stores so I don't believe that.


Exactly as I thought seeing as they sent me a lock when I purchased the product from TJmaxx. This is why I didn't purchase with her, she was very nice, but when I felt she started to lie I left and went to Macy's and Neiman's to purchase.


----------



## cait_rose

Hi Everyone,

Please pardon my rudeness if this is in the wrong area (its not an authentication request! I see a lot a newbies do that in all sorts of places). 

My sister is looking into buying her first Michael Kors bag, since she has no experience with the brand (neither do I so I'm no help) I was wondering if there were any suggestions? My sister is not one to baby her bags so I was trying to lean her towards the coated canvas, but perhaps thats the wrong way to go (I have a LV mono cles that has dealt with daily useage for the last 3 years and it still looks great, hence my view to go with canvas). Are there any other suggestions? The bags out this season are gorgeous, which is another reason I wanted to post here. 

Thank you,

- C


----------



## Minkette

cait_rose said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Please pardon my rudeness if this is in the wrong area (its not an authentication request! I see a lot a newbies do that in all sorts of places).
> 
> My sister is looking into buying her first Michael Kors bag, since she has no experience with the brand (neither do I so I'm no help) I was wondering if there were any suggestions? My sister is not one to baby her bags so I was trying to lean her towards the coated canvas, but perhaps thats the wrong way to go (I have a LV mono cles that has dealt with daily useage for the last 3 years and it still looks great, hence my view to go with canvas). Are there any other suggestions? The bags out this season are gorgeous, which is another reason I wanted to post here.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> - C


Perhaps something in saffiano leather would work. It is water proof, virtually scratch proof, and great quality!!


----------



## cait_rose

Minkette said:


> Perhaps something in saffiano leather would work. It is water proof, virtually scratch proof, and great quality!!


Oh my gosh, great suggestion. There are some beautiful saffiano pieces, I adore my sister but shes a little rough on well.. everything, maybe saffiano is the way to go if it can hold up against scratches! Thanks Minkette


----------



## Norwegian Girl

minkette said:


> perhaps something in saffiano leather would work. It is water proof, virtually scratch proof, and great quality!!



+1


----------



## ubo22

minkette said:


> perhaps something in saffiano leather would work. It is water proof, virtually scratch proof, and great quality!!





norwegian girl said:


> +1



+2
Leather that is stain, scratch, and water resistant...nothing's better!!!


----------



## Minkette

cait_rose said:


> Oh my gosh, great suggestion. There are some beautiful saffiano pieces, I adore my sister but shes a little rough on well.. everything, maybe saffiano is the way to go if it can hold up against scratches! Thanks Minkette


Sure thing!


----------



## Kpoxa

ubo22, thank you so much for your reply!
Now I decided for sure that Loden color is too dark for me. It is good that I have not purchased it yet!


----------



## ubo22

Kpoxa said:


> ubo22, thank you so much for your reply!
> Now I decided for sure that Loden color is too dark for me. It is good that I have not purchased it yet!


Did you look at dark olive to decide?  Because I think dark olive is darker than loden.


----------



## Kpoxa

ubo22, I decided to go for Luggage NS Hamilton!!
Dark Olive is a bit dark for me, almost grey-black..


----------



## ubo22

Kpoxa said:


> ubo22, I decided to go for Luggage NS Hamilton!!
> Dark Olive is a bit dark for me, almost grey-black..


Okay.  Good choice on the luggage color.  Great for year-round.  Post pics when you get her.


----------



## Kpoxa

A picture of this one I have took in the department store. But it has silver hardware.
I am looking for Luggage with gold HW. Decided to purchase it this week.


----------



## ubo22

Kpoxa said:


> A picture of this one I have took in the department store. But it has silver hardware.
> I am looking for Luggage with gold HW. Decided to purchase it this week.
> 
> View attachment 2766754



OMG, gorgeous!  Every time I see a n/s Hamilton tote in luggage, I swoon!  I really love this color on the Hamilton.  I'm surprised, but I think it looks really nice with silver hardware.  The luggage color looks good with everything...silver hardware, gold hardware, everything!


----------



## keishapie1973

Kpoxa said:


> A picture of this one I have took in the department store. But it has silver hardware.
> I am looking for Luggage with gold HW. Decided to purchase it this week.
> 
> View attachment 2766754



It looks fantastic on you!!!


----------



## Kpoxa

Thank you girls for your nice compliments!!! I like the color too! ) I never thought that I will go for brown color  but Luggage shade is a kind of miracle, how beautiful it is!!!


----------



## bellevie0891

Kpoxa said:


> A picture of this one I have took in the department store. But it has silver hardware.
> I am looking for Luggage with gold HW. Decided to purchase it this week.
> 
> View attachment 2766754



Looks great on you


----------



## dana5239

That bag is gorgeous!!! Which store did you see it in?


----------



## Kpoxa

It is in Europe, not in the US..


----------



## CynDZ

I just started collecting MK about 6 months ago and have 6 - just got a Sophie in Aqua and next I want either a medium Suzanne quilted in black or a grommet Selma in violet - or a quilted Selma! Decisions, decisions!


----------



## bellevie0891

Not really anything exciting, but I really want a Large Selma in Luggage. I got rid of my Large Hamilton Messenger in Luggage but really love the versatility of the color


----------



## Merry_go_round

I think I am going to buy the Odette bag because I found a great deal online, but still can't decide if I should get it in denim or better in black. 
Black goes with anything, but the grayish-blue color is so pretty.


----------



## MelissaElaine

Kpoxa said:


> A picture of this one I have took in the department store. But it has silver hardware.
> I am looking for Luggage with gold HW. Decided to purchase it this week.
> 
> View attachment 2766754



Definitely a beautiful bag! Love the color too!


----------



## MelissaElaine

I'm really loving the center stripe and multi-color bags. I'm so indecisive but here are a couple that been looking at.


----------



## ubo22

MelissaElaine said:


> I'm really loving the center stripe and multi-color bags. I'm so indecisive but here are a couple that been looking at.


Okay.  I think I love them all!  My favorites, though, are...
1) center stripe navy/white/luggage jet set tote
2) center stripe pearl grey/white/black Sutton
3) center stripe navy/white/luggage n/s Hamilton tote
Good luck deciding!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

MelissaElaine said:


> I'm really loving the center stripe and multi-color bags. I'm so indecisive but here are a couple that been looking at.




I saw the black grey and white sutton at Macy's it's sooo pretty I got the one with the pink center stripe on black and I love it.


----------



## K.Doll

Loving the new Hamilton traveler just don't know if I want a hand held bag


----------



## Kpoxa

Thank you girls for your opinions! 
I will receive my NS Large Hamilton soon 

Meantime I have found one interesting color combination for Selma - Deep Pink with Black.
What do you think?


----------



## Scooch

Kpoxa said:


> Thank you girls for your opinions!
> 
> I will receive my NS Large Hamilton soon
> 
> 
> 
> Meantime I have found one interesting color combination for Selma - Deep Pink with Black.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2776611




This is my favorite colorblock for selma! I saw it the other day in person and it's so pretty!


----------



## Kpoxa

I guess that Deep Pink is a color from the previous season?
Because I see so many people in Raspberry or Fuchsia now..


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Kpoxa said:


> Thank you girls for your opinions!
> I will receive my NS Large Hamilton soon
> 
> Meantime I have found one interesting color combination for Selma - Deep Pink with Black.
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2776611


I love this bag, I saw it at Macy's but I didn't want to pay full price so I got the hamilton deep pink for 30% off. But this bag was what I really wanted, I love the deep pink, even got a pair of the MK shoes in that color.


----------



## ubo22

Kpoxa said:


> I guess that Deep Pink is a color from the previous season?
> Because I see so many people in Raspberry or Fuchsia now..


I think deep pink is a relatively new color.


----------



## melissatrv

ubo22 said:


> I think deep pink is a relatively new color.




Yes it is from this season but should be on markdown soon.  I am hoping to get the Medium Sutton in Claret but hoping I can get it on sale or with a coupon at Macys before they sell out


----------



## MelissaElaine

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I saw the black grey and white sutton at Macy's it's sooo pretty I got the one with the pink center stripe on black and I love it.



Cute, post a picture!


----------



## Kpoxa

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I love this bag, I saw it at Macy's but I didn't want to pay full price so I got the hamilton deep pink for 30% off. But this bag was what I really wanted, I love the deep pink, even got a pair of the MK shoes in that color.



Congrats!! Deep pink is so beautiful - the more I look at it, the more I want to buy!!

And you collection of MK colors is amazing 
I want them all too ) but my husband hardly understands buying the same bags in different colors ......


----------



## smileydimples

Man this is so pretty I really want this new bag I thought it would be to small


----------



## smileydimples

First one was with flash now one without &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## smileydimples

i really thought fushia was darker


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> i really thought fushia was darker



Was this at your MK store? I saw a raspberry medium Sutton at my MK store today. I was surprised to see it. If I didn't have raspberry Hamilton, I would have purchased it.


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Was this at your MK store? I saw a raspberry medium Sutton at my MK store today. I was surprised to see it. If I didn't have raspberry Hamilton, I would have purchased it.


No this was at Macy's , I saw that too it had caught my eye from outside the store


----------



## Kpoxa

I have seen Fuchsia and Deep Pink today - I was surprised how close they are!
Deep Pink is just more shaded into dark undertones of almost the same pinks.
I regret that I do not take a pic to share..
Me personally, I adore Deep Pink shade...


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Kpoxa said:


> Congrats!! Deep pink is so beautiful - the more I look at it, the more I want to buy!!
> 
> And you collection of MK colors is amazing
> I want them all too ) but my husband hardly understands buying the same bags in different colors ......


Thanks! And my fiancee doesn't understand it either but I used my bonus at work and found some deals, he has his things he loves that I don't understand, and I have mine, nice balance!


----------



## smileydimples

Kpoxa said:


> I have seen Fuchsia and Deep Pink today - I was surprised how close they are!
> Deep Pink is just more shaded into dark undertones of almost the same pinks.
> I regret that I do not take a pic to share..
> Me personally, I adore Deep Pink shade...


 i AGREE WITH THAT THEY ARE REALLY CLOSE CAUSE i HAD THEM UP BY EACH OTHER TRYING TO TELL THE DIFFERENCE


----------



## zakksmommy1984

I really want a sutton but can't decide between the medium deep pink or the small electric blue? Amy opinions?


----------



## jojon21

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I really want a sutton but can't decide between the medium deep pink or the small electric blue? Amy opinions?



I'm hoping there will be an electric blue in the medium size.  I haven't seen the small in person, but the dimensions listed make it sound like it would be way too small for an everyday bag.


----------



## smileydimples

Oh my goodness she's pretty and its medium size one too


----------



## smileydimples

This one too


----------



## zakksmommy1984

smileydimples said:


> Oh my goodness she's pretty and its medium size one too




Ohh love that one guess I better wait awhile and see if I can get the blue in medium.


----------



## smileydimples

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Ohh love that one guess I better wait awhile and see if I can get the blue in medium.



Bloomingdales 
MICHAEL Michael Kors Satchel - Specchio Saffiano Sutton Medium
PRICE: $348.00 Is what it is called


----------



## Luv2Shop1

smileydimples said:


> Oh my goodness she's pretty and its medium size one too



Wow! That's beautiful!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Hmmm...I like this new style--Lana:

The 1st picture is Medium there other 2 are large. I hope it comes in a smaller size soon!

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...&CategoryID=58155#fn=PAGEINDEX=2&sp=2&spc=243

http://www.michaelkors.com/search/_/N-0/Ntt-lana


----------



## Luv2Shop1

A couple more:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/brSearc...na&fl=flags,merchant_api_json,alt_thumb_image


----------



## Kpoxa

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Thanks! And my fiancee doesn't understand it either but I used my bonus at work and found some deals, he has his things he loves that I don't understand, and I have mine, nice balance!


I keep telling the same to mine husband ) he is in instruments for the house, and I am in bags ) moreover, buying them for my own money


----------



## Kpoxa

smileydimples said:


> i AGREE WITH THAT THEY ARE REALLY CLOSE CAUSE i HAD THEM UP BY EACH OTHER TRYING TO TELL THE DIFFERENCE


I was thinking all the time that fuchsia is much more brighter! Closer to neon pink! And was surprised by their similarity.
Nevertheless I have ordered Large Selma in Deep Pink yesterday ))

And now I am looking for Navy White Luggage colorblock 
This will complete my collection and it will be done. For a while


----------



## zakksmommy1984

smileydimples said:


> Bloomingdales
> 
> MICHAEL Michael Kors Satchel - Specchio Saffiano Sutton Medium
> 
> PRICE: $348.00 Is what it is called




Thank you! Wish Macy's had it too I have a gift card for $100 there.


----------



## smileydimples

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Thank you! Wish Macy's had it too I have a gift card for $100 there.


 I wish they did too   especially with the 20% off right now


----------



## fareen

Hi, I have the bedford shoulder bag , weston satchel and a jet set east west , wondering what to add to my collection , any suggestion??want something stylish , &#128516;


----------



## keishapie1973

fareen said:


> Hi, I have the bedford shoulder bag , weston satchel and a jet set east west , wondering what to add to my collection , any suggestion??want something stylish , &#128516;



A Selma, Hamilton or Sutton.......


----------



## fareen

Doesn't really help &#128560;


----------



## babysunshine

Michael Kors Hamilton Specchio Large NS tote in sliver trim and black saffiano.


----------



## ubo22

babysunshine said:


> Michael Kors Hamilton Specchio Large NS tote in sliver trim and black saffiano.


That's a great bag!  I almost got this one, but opted for the plain black with silver hardware instead.  I thought the specchio would be a bit much for work use, but as a dressy handbag, this one is to die for!


----------



## ubo22

babysunshine said:


> Michael Kors Hamilton Specchio Large NS tote in sliver trim and black saffiano.


.


----------



## B_girl_

[/attach]


Can someone help me decide which one I should get next please! Orange Camo michael kors jet set tote, or the orange/coffee color block jet set?


----------



## AnnZ

I vote orange/coffee color block.  It's classic sophistication with vibrant color.


----------



## fareen

Which of these will be eye candy and a pleasure to own


----------



## ilysukixD

Miranda Quilted Tote


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> Miranda Quilted Tote


I thought you might pick this one once you got a look at it.  It's gorgeous!


----------



## ubo22

fareen said:


> hi, i have the bedford shoulder bag , weston satchel and a jet set east west , wondering what to add to my collection , any suggestion??want something stylish , &#128516;





tauketula said:


> a selma, hamilton or sutton.......


 +1


----------



## ilysukixD

ubo22 said:


> I thought you might pick this one once you got a look at it.  It's gorgeous!



;D i have not seen this in person yet but i like how it looks on tpf members, i really like the color in Carnation, but it sold out long time ago... i'm probably going to save up and buy it as my christmas present... hopefully it wont sold out by then. It's a little bit too pricey.. i saw that MK has the Miranda in XS... do you think it will be too small?


----------



## missellenmarieD

Something black! Selma or Sutton..what to choose..


----------



## coivcte

ilysukixD said:


> ;D i have not seen this in person yet but i like how it looks on tpf members, i really like the color in Carnation, but it sold out long time ago... i'm probably going to save up and buy it as my christmas present... hopefully it wont sold out by then. It's a little bit too pricey.. i saw that MK has the Miranda in XS... do you think it will be too small?



If anyone owns a XS Miranda, please review and post modelling pic if possible.
I would love to know more before spending the $$, the style and size is hard to find in Australia. So I have to purchase online from USA without seeing the item IRL


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> ;D i have not seen this in person yet but i like how it looks on tpf members, i really like the color in Carnation, but it sold out long time ago... i'm probably going to save up and buy it as my christmas present... hopefully it wont sold out by then. It's a little bit too pricey.. i saw that MK has the Miranda in XS... do you think it will be too small?


I know you like the medium size Selma which is 11"L x 9"H x 5"D.  The x-small Miranda is 9"L x 7"H x 5 1/2"D, so it's going to be quite a bit smaller than you are used to.  However, the soft calfskin leather will be more accommodating than the saffiano leather of the Selma.  But you're not going to want to overstuff it, so I would say that it will probably be too small for you.


----------



## oompie

coivcte said:


> If anyone owns a XS Miranda, please review and post modelling pic if possible.
> I would love to know more before spending the $$, the style and size is hard to find in Australia. So I have to purchase online from USA without seeing the item IRL



I'm in the same situation (in WA). I am looking at going for the larger size but want to make sure it is the correct size for me.


----------



## ubo22

oompie said:


> I'm in the same situation (in WA). I am looking at going for the larger size but want to make sure it is the correct size for me.


Check out the Miranda Tote Club thread...

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/miranda-tote-club-827368.html


----------



## oompie

ubo22 said:


> Check out the Miranda Tote Club thread...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/miranda-tote-club-827368.html



Thank you.


----------



## ilysukixD

ubo22 said:


> I know you like the medium size Selma which is 11"L x 9"H x 5"D.  The x-small Miranda is 9"L x 7"H x 5 1/2"D, so it's going to be quite a bit smaller than you are used to.  However, the soft calfskin leather will be more accommodating than the saffiano leather of the Selma.  But you're not going to want to overstuff it, so I would say that it will probably be too small for you.




Lol thank you for the measurements!!! Yeah it's looks very small, maybe should I order from zappos and see if I like it or not? Idk i wished I can see the Miranda in person so I will know which size would fits me better.


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> Lol thank you for the measurements!!! Yeah it's looks very small, maybe should I order from zappos and see if I like it or not? Idk i wished I can see the Miranda in person so I will know which size would fits me better.


I think there used to be a size small, which would be bigger than x-small but smaller than regular or large.  Maybe you can try to find that size.


----------



## fareen

I have narrowed down to 2 choices , should I get a selma in dark khaki or a Hamilton traveller


----------



## ubo22

fareen said:


> I have narrowed down to 2 choices , should I get a selma in dark khaki or a Hamilton traveller


Have you compared the color dark khaki in saffiano leather to the color luggage in vitelo leather?  They are different colors that you should try to take a look at in person before making your decision.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

New holiday ad from the new MK ad that ran in the November issue of InStyle magazine:

Looks like a new variation of the Hamilton...no lock...I like the clean look!


----------



## ubo22

Luv2Shop1 said:


> New holiday ad from the new MK ad that ran in the November issue of InStyle magazine:
> 
> Looks like a new variation of the Hamilton...no lock...I like the clean look!


Nice!  Looks more like a traditional tote.  Now he just needs to make the handles longer so you can carry it over the shoulder.


----------



## Kpoxa

But I like the lock so much on Hamiltons!


----------



## ubo22

Kpoxa said:


> But I like the lock so much on Hamiltons!


I agree.  The lock is a nice touch on the Hamilton.  And you can take it off to create a non-lock look closer to the newer style.  It also has an additional shoulder strap that the newer one seems to be missing.  So I think the Hamilton with the lock wins on versatility!    And what's the deal with the key holder without keys on the newer one?!?!  The key holder contains a MK medallion!  Weird.


----------



## PamK

ubo22 said:


> I agree.  The lock is a nice touch on the Hamilton.  And you can take it off to create a non-lock look closer to the newer style.  It also has an additional shoulder strap that the newer one seems to be missing.  So I think the Hamilton with the lock wins on versatility!    And what's the deal with the key holder without keys on the newer one?!?!  The key holder contains a MK medallion!  Weird.




I went to see these today at the MK store. They come in black with gold hardware and red with silver. They are actually quite stunning! They have a shoulder strap, and are slightly smaller and quite a big lighter than the standard Hami. I miss the lock too, but they are still beautiful bags! Wish I didn't know they existed...lol!


----------



## ubo22

PamK said:


> I went to see these today at the MK store. They come in black with gold hardware and red with silver. They are actually quite stunning! They have a shoulder strap, and are slightly smaller and quite a big lighter than the standard Hami. I miss the lock too, but they are still beautiful bags! Wish I didn't know they existed...lol!


Is the shoulder strap similar to the standard Hamilton?


----------



## PamK

ubo22 said:


> Is the shoulder strap similar to the standard Hamilton?




No - it's thinner, and no chain. The interior is divided as well with a middle zippered section.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

ubo22 said:


> I agree.  The lock is a nice touch on the Hamilton.  And you can take it off to create a non-lock look closer to the newer style.  It also has an additional shoulder strap that the newer one seems to be missing.  So I think the Hamilton with the lock wins on versatility!    And what's the deal with the key holder without keys on the newer one?!?!  The key holder contains a MK medallion!  Weird.





Kpoxa said:


> But I like the lock so much on Hamiltons!



I saw thie new bag today! It is called Dillon. It is $398. 

It is smaller than the Hamilton--I think about 2 inches in each direction. It is slimmer. It has a center dividing pocket with a zipper. 

I really liked it! The MK boutique had it in black croc embossed leather. 

They also had the Lana--which I posted previously--it is gorgeous in person! The calf hair animal print is really stunning. It is bigger than the Dillion but just, wow! I totally want it!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

PamK said:


> I went to see these today at the MK store. They come in black with gold hardware and red with silver. They are actually quite stunning! They have a shoulder strap, and are slightly smaller and quite a big lighter than the standard Hami. I miss the lock too, but they are still beautiful bags! Wish I didn't know they existed...lol!



Totally love this new bag! 

I want the black. 

I am happy MK is coming out with new style in different leather types. I have enough Saffiano.


----------



## ubo22

PamK said:


> No - it's thinner, and no chain. The interior is divided as well with a middle zippered section.





Luv2Shop1 said:


> I saw thie new bag today! It is called Dillon. It is $398.
> 
> It is smaller than the Hamilton--I think about 2 inches in each direction. It is slimmer. It has a center dividing pocket with a zipper.
> 
> I really liked it! The MK boutique had it in black croc embossed leather.
> 
> They also had the Lana--which I posted previously--it is gorgeous in person! The calf hair animal print is really stunning. It is bigger than the Dillion but just, wow! I totally want it!





Luv2Shop1 said:


> Totally love this new bag!
> 
> I want the black.
> 
> I am happy MK is coming out with new style in different leather types. I have enough Saffiano.



Thanks for all the info.  I like the thickness of the shoulder strap on the standard Hamilton.  I also like bags without compartments because I have a purse organizer.  I also like large bags...as big as I can find!!!    However, this one looks nice.  I'll need to take a look IRL.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

ubo22 said:


> Thanks for all the info.  I like the thickness of the shoulder strap on the standard Hamilton.  I also like bags without compartments because I have a purse organizer.  I also like large bags...as big as I can find!!!    However, this one looks nice.  I'll need to take a look IRL.



Definitely take a look! Today was my first time seeing it--I usually take a few visits to decide!--but my first impression was good. 

If you like bigger bags, take a look at the Lana. That is really a lovely tote. Classic styling. The Michael Kors name is pretty discrete--especially for MK!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

ubo22 said:


> Thanks for all the info.  I like the thickness of the shoulder strap on the standard Hamilton.  I also like bags without compartments because I have a purse organizer.  I also like large bags...as big as I can find!!!    However, this one looks nice.  I'll need to take a look IRL.



By the way, how do you like the Miranda? I've looked at it several times but can't figure out the flaps. Do you wear them kinda folded or just let them stand up?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Found the Dillon on the mk website:

http://www.michaelkors.com/dillon-l...eather-tote/_/R-US_30H4SAIT3E?No=0&color=0602


----------



## ubo22

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Definitely take a look! Today was my first time seeing it--I usually take a few visits to decide!--but my first impression was good.
> 
> If you like bigger bags, take a look at the Lana. That is really a lovely tote. Classic styling. The Michael Kors name is pretty discrete--especially for MK!





Luv2Shop1 said:


> By the way, how do you like the Miranda? I've looked at it several times but can't figure out the flaps. Do you wear them kinda folded or just let them stand up?



My Miranda is the biggest bag I own, so works well for me.  I don't like how it looks with the flaps standing up, so I try to fold them over.  The Lana is pretty, but not my style.  I'm not so keen on the shape.  Thanks for all the info, though.


----------



## ilysukixD

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Found the Dillon on the mk website:
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/dillon-l...eather-tote/_/R-US_30H4SAIT3E?No=0&color=0602



I saw this at the store today and to be honest I really don't like it.... the leather is too shinny, making the bag looks very plastic and cheap. I just don't like exotic print for some reason >.<"


----------



## smileydimples

ilysukixD said:


> I saw this at the store today and to be honest I really don't like it.... the leather is too shinny, making the bag looks very plastic and cheap. I just don't like exotic print for some reason >.<"



I don't either I bought one once and took it back it felt cheap to me &#128542;&#128542;&#128542;


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> I saw this at the store today and to be honest I really don't like it.... the leather is too shinny, making the bag looks very plastic and cheap. I just don't like exotic print for some reason >.<"





smileydimples said:


> I don't either I bought one once and took it back it felt cheap to me &#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862;



Thanks for your comments.  This is exactly what I feared.  Most croc embossed leathers look really fake to me.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

ubo22 said:


> My Miranda is the biggest bag I own, so works well for me.  I don't like how it looks with the flaps standing up, so I try to fold them over.  The Lana is pretty, but not my style.  I'm not so keen on the shape.  Thanks for all the info, though.



Yeah, that's what I thought about the Miranda flaps. That definitely makes it a non-starter for me. 

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

ilysukixD said:


> I saw this at the store today and to be honest I really don't like it.... the leather is too shinny, making the bag looks very plastic and cheap. I just don't like exotic print for some reason >.<"



Croc embossed typically looks fake. I don't think I've seen any contemporary brand do it well. 

I love the design though--the clean lines and lack of hardware. I usually take off any hanging stuff from MK bags--key holders, locks, etc.--there's usually enough going on with MK bags for these "extras" not be missed. 

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## tanj

I see a black quilted Selma in my near future *wink*.


----------



## Minkette

tanj said:


> I see a black quilted Selma in my near future *wink*.


ha! I love your wishlist! (in your signature line)


----------



## fareen

Sutton or selma??


----------



## Kpoxa

I have chosen Selma because of the full zip on the top!
I do not like Sutton very much - two zips at the sides are more for decoration than for purpose..


----------



## keishapie1973

Kpoxa said:


> I have chosen Selma because of the full zip on the top!
> I do not like Sutton very much - two zips at the sides are more for decoration than for purpose..



I find the side zips to be very functional on my Sutton. I keep my wallet in the front zip. I keep any documents, receipts, etc. in the back zip. The middle is for my misc. items that no one would want to steal......


----------



## ubo22

Kpoxa said:


> I have chosen Selma because of the full zip on the top!
> I do not like Sutton very much - two zips at the sides are more for decoration than for purpose..





tauketula said:


> I find the side zips to be very functional on my Sutton. I keep my wallet in the front zip. I keep any documents, receipts, etc. in the back zip. The middle is for my misc. items that no one would want to steal......



+1

I thought the side zips wouldn't be that functional when I first saw the Sutton, but they are.  I can fit my entire LV Zippy Organizer wallet in one of the zip pockets, and the wallet is very large!  And you can't even tell it's in there when looking at the bag.


----------



## smileydimples

Okay which one is better? hey are both so nice I know the top one would be alot easier to keep clean. i also have in the mail the red stud selma from Macys.


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Okay which one is better? hey are both so nice I know the top one would be alot easier to keep clean. i also have in the mail the red stud selma from Macys.


The second one has a lot going on with it.  I think I prefer the first one.  However, I think the red studded Selma beats them both IMO.


----------



## Kpoxa

ubo22 said:


> +1
> 
> I thought the side zips wouldn't be that functional when I first saw the Sutton, but they are.  I can fit my entire LV Zippy Organizer wallet in one of the zip pockets, and the wallet is very large!  And you can't even tell it's in there when looking at the bag.


Oh, that sounds unexpectedly, as I never tried to fit something inside, because these zipped sides  seemed so narrow to me when I tried the bag in the shop.


----------



## ubo22

Kpoxa said:


> Oh, that sounds unexpectedly, as I never tried to fit something inside, because these zipped sides  seemed so narrow to me when I tried the bag in the shop.


Yes, it is very unexpected.  However, you should know that when things are in the side zip compartments, they take space away from the interior of the bag.


----------



## Sarah_BE

The next thing on my list is a wallet, an MK ring, which unfortunately I cannot seem to find it in Belgium and another bracelet. After that we start again, watch, bag, ...


----------



## Kpoxa

ubo22, thank you for the device!

My next MK Bag could be Selma Colorblock Navy-White-Luggage..
I am still thinking ....


----------



## ubo22

Kpoxa said:


> ubo22, thank you for the device!
> 
> My next MK Bag could be Selma Colorblock Navy-White-Luggage..
> I am still thinking ....


Check the deals and steals thread.  There's actually a great deal right now on that bag online!


----------



## melissatrv

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Found the Dillon on the mk website:
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/dillon-l...eather-tote/_/R-US_30H4SAIT3E?No=0&color=0602





Love this in red.  Wish it was not quite as tall or they had medium size.  This bag totally rocks


----------



## Luv2Shop1

melissatrv said:


> Love this in red.  Wish it was not quite as tall or they had medium size.  This bag totally rocks



There are different sizes:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/MICH...P_306622829_sort||P_brandname||P_product_code


----------



## melissatrv

Luv2Shop1 said:


> There are different sizes:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/MICH...P_306622829_sort||P_brandname||P_product_code


 
The fuchsia croc, OMG!!!  Thanks for the pointer.  My wallet is in such trouble


----------



## Luv2Shop1

melissatrv said:


> The fuchsia croc, OMG!!!  Thanks for the pointer.  My wallet is in such trouble



No problem!


----------



## babysunshine

Large Selma, MK NS Hamilton Specchio.


----------



## melissatrv

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Found the Dillon on the mk website:
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/dillon-l...eather-tote/_/R-US_30H4SAIT3E?No=0&color=0602




Saw this in red at MK tonight, this bag totally rocks!!  And is surprisingly light weight


----------



## bellevie0891

I'm still wanting the Large Selma in Luggage  Christmas is just around the corner...


----------



## ubo22

tonyaann said:


> I'm still wanting the Large Selma in Luggage  Christmas is just around the corner...


I know you can't wait until Christmas!  You're going to love the large luggage Selma when you do get it.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

melissatrv said:


> Saw this in red at MK tonight, this bag totally rocks!!  And is surprisingly light weight



The MK red is really nice--a rich, true red.

I wonder if they'll make it in a smooth leather...hmmm...


----------



## Pursefreak25

I still want a Grayson. And I'm getting her this week.


----------



## smileydimples

Pursefreak25 said:


> I still want a Grayson. And I'm getting her this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2800789



She is pretty


----------



## cdtracing

I already bought 3 this week but I'm still in the market for:
 Hamilton N/S in Sapphire
 Large Selma...haven't decided the color yet
 Large Sutton
 Large Jet Set Tote
 Wallet & watch


----------



## Minkette

Large Selma in Grape
Large Selma in Electric Blue

when they are released of course!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I saw this today...if it comes out in the medium size, I will snap it up! In real life it is really lovely--almost subtle if you can imagine that!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I love this one too:

Fingers crossed that it's not too big!


----------



## smileydimples

Minkette said:


> Large Selma in Grape
> Large Selma in Electric Blue
> 
> when they are released of course!


I saw the electric blue sound like today Nordstrom has them but of course full price


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> I know you can't wait until Christmas!  You're going to love the large luggage Selma when you do get it.



I keep telling DH its what I want for Christmas... well that or an iPhone 6 

If not, I will definitely get it as soon as a sale hits after all my Christmas shopping is done.


----------



## babysunshine

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I love this one too:
> 
> Fingers crossed that it's not too big!



I like this!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

babysunshine said:


> I like this!



Me too! 

I think it will be in stores in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Just ran across this one...Dillon in Saffiano leather...I think I like this one...I need to see it in person!

http://www.michaelkors.com/dillon-large-saffiano-leather-tote/_/R-US_30H4GAIT3L?No=-1&color=0001


----------



## Luv2Shop1

And a smaller version:

http://www.michaelkors.com/dillon-small-saffiano-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30H4GAIM1L?No=-1&color=0001


----------



## cdtracing

Luv2Shop1 said:


> And a smaller version:
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/dillon-small-saffiano-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30H4GAIM1L?No=-1&color=0001



Love this!  Looks like another will be added to the list!


----------



## ubo22

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Just ran across this one...Dillon in Saffiano leather...I think I like this one...I need to see it in person!
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/dillon-large-saffiano-leather-tote/_/R-US_30H4GAIT3L?No=-1&color=0001





Luv2Shop1 said:


> And a smaller version:
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/dillon-small-saffiano-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30H4GAIM1L?No=-1&color=0001



 They look like the Hamilton without the lock and key.


----------



## bellevie0891

Something in Luggage!! 

I'm also loving the looks of the Jet Set Zip Tote but not sure if its too similar to the Sig. Tote I had


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Purchased it last night at Macy's....Large quilted selma in claret


----------



## jazzyj1021

Sutton in either luggage or navy! But the strap situation is making me question it...


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

purple miranda


----------



## Euromutt86

I would love a neon yellow mini Selma


----------



## ubo22

SamanthalovesMK said:


> purple miranda


Did the Miranda ever come in purple?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

ubo22 said:


> Did the Miranda ever come in purple?


If this ebay listing is legit then yes. Im scared to buy....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/141494658614?lpid=82


----------



## ilysukixD

SamanthalovesMK said:


> If this ebay listing is legit then yes. Im scared to buy....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/141494658614?lpid=82




I won't pay that much for that bag!!! I would pass on it... The bag is out of shape and have so many scratch marks..


----------



## Minkette

The miranda came in a grape color... It was a Neimans last year...


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Minkette said:


> The miranda came in a grape color... It was a Neimans last year...


I will keep looking then, I would like it in grape. I see it in wisteria which is a lighter purple but its crocodile for 7K, way out of my price range.


----------



## Minkette

It looked like this... I think the ebay was is legit just not worth the price...


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Minkette said:


> It looked like this... I think the ebay was is legit just not worth the price...


That is soooo pretty! I would def have to trade in 2 or 3 bags b/c I cant add anymore bags! I will now search for this bag


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

ilysukixD said:


> I won't pay that much for that bag!!! I would pass on it... The bag is out of shape and have so many scratch marks..


Thanks, I am not as familiar with the miranda, for that color since its no longer, how much is a good price in your opinion?


----------



## ubo22

SamanthalovesMK said:


> If this ebay listing is legit then yes. Im scared to buy....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/141494658614?lpid=82


 


Minkette said:


> It looked like this... I think the ebay was is legit just not worth the price...


 
Yes, now I do remember seeing that bag and color.  Very pretty.  It looks in fair condition, but I would be cautious with store display units.  There is often wear and tear that may not be visible in pictures.


----------



## StopHammertime

I saw this in TJ Maxx a while ago and wanted it, but didn't want to do the $120... Went back yesterday and it was in clearance, so I scooped it up. So adorbs! Reminds me of a Chanel bag I want


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

StopHammertime said:


> I saw this in TJ Maxx a while ago and wanted it, but didn't want to do the $120... Went back yesterday and it was in clearance, so I scooped it up. So adorbs! Reminds me of a Chanel bag I want
> View attachment 2825800


cute


----------



## Euromutt86

StopHammertime said:


> I saw this in TJ Maxx a while ago and wanted it, but didn't want to do the $120... Went back yesterday and it was in clearance, so I scooped it up. So adorbs! Reminds me of a Chanel bag I want
> View attachment 2825800




Very cute! I adore it!


----------



## StopHammertime

Thanks I thought it was really great quality, especially for that price!


----------



## acm1134

I want the new zip top Miranda !!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## ilysukixD

acm1134 said:


> I want the new zip top Miranda !!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




+1 me too!!!
Hopefully they will have more color like light pink!!! Or maybe cobalt blue!!


----------



## kaitekins

I would like the medium quilted Selma in black, the large or medium studded Selma in black, and a whole bunch other things. lol!


----------



## Ebby

I have become a little obsessed with owning the black leather Lana with silver hardware - it will be mine!


----------



## ubo22

Just purchased a preloved large black quilted gusset Miranda tote with silver hardware...very hard to find.


----------



## keishapie1973

Just ordered a large luggage Selma. It's the bag that originally attracted me to MK, yet I never ordered it. Well, I decided to stop drooling and just pull the trigger. It's going under the tree with my black Hamilton traveler....&#128525;


----------



## acm1134

tauketula said:


> Just ordered a large luggage Selma. It's the bag that originally attracted me to MK, yet I never ordered it. Well, I decided to stop drooling and just pull the trigger. It's going under the tree with my black Hamilton traveler....&#128525;


You will have no regrets ! my luggage Selma is my absolute favorite !! Such a staple piece !


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> you will have no regrets ! My luggage selma is my absolute favorite !! Such a staple piece !


 
+1


----------



## bellevie0891

tauketula said:


> Just ordered a large luggage Selma. It's the bag that originally attracted me to MK, yet I never ordered it. Well, I decided to stop drooling and just pull the trigger. It's going under the tree with my black Hamilton traveler....&#128525;




Can't wait to see pics. Congrats!!


----------



## B_girl_

Would love to have this next! Claret Quilted Selma!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2846678
> 
> 
> Would love to have this next! Claret Quilted Selma!


I have both black and claret. I am in love with quilted bags right now, I never liked the selma till these were issued.  The claret is going fast in both med and lrg. You should try to get one before they are all gone. I get the most compliments on the claret. Everyone has them on markdown right now.


----------



## bellevie0891

I already have a black bag, it's never caught my eye before today, BUT I must have the E/W Hamilton is jus regular ol' black! So classic!


----------



## B_girl_

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I have both black and claret. I am in love with quilted bags right now, I never liked the selma till these were issued.  The claret is going fast in both med and lrg. You should try to get one before they are all gone. I get the most compliments on the claret. Everyone has them on markdown right now.


I'm trying to find them now! Having a hard time, Where are they marked down?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

B_girl_ said:


> I'm trying to find them now! Having a hard time, Where are they marked down?


Dillards had all 3 colors a few days ago, I know macy's had them online. I was in Von Maur yesterday and they were marked at about 200.00. The claret in large is almost gone everywhere you look. I think zappos still has them but i'm not sure about the price. Lord and Taylor had them at one time too.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

B_girl_ said:


> I'm trying to find them now! Having a hard time, Where are they marked down?


Just checked MK site, quilted large selma's in black and claret are BACK. It says limited availability, they are 208.00 plus tax! Good luck!!


----------



## cdtracing

I really want a Miranda!


----------



## B_girl_

Would love to have this pale gold sutton! Just think it sparkles and looks gorg!


----------



## bellevie0891

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2848632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to have this pale gold sutton! Just think it sparkles and looks gorg!




That is pretty! I seen the pale gold Selma the other day but not the Sutton. Nice!


----------



## SheisBlushing

The next bag on my wish list is a black Selma or a black Hamilton, really need a nice black bag.. I'm so bad at buying black bags (is that even possible?)


----------



## ubo22

SheisBlushing said:


> The next bag on my wish list is a black Selma or a black Hamilton, really need a nice black bag.. I'm so bad at buying black bags (is that even possible?)


Yes, it's possible.  It took me ages to buy a black bag.  The last one was an older style Coach from years ago that I gifted.  Now I have 3 black bags all purchased in 2014!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I want a large true red selma with silver STUDS and hardware, I have seen this bag in mini in mk boutique. I think i remember red with gold studs?? I'm waiting Michael Kors.................................


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I want a large true red selma with silver STUDS and hardware, I have seen this bag in mini in mk boutique. I think i remember red with gold studs?? I'm waiting Michael Kors.................................


Sounds divine!  I hope you find one.


----------



## B_girl_

Have had my eye on this hamilton forever!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2848800
> 
> 
> 
> Have had my eye on this hamilton forever!


I saw this on sale at MK a few days ago, but I'm afraid off those tiny studs. I wanted a studded sophie but I have seen bags with them missing and askew. I went with the hippie grommet in black instead. I still love tiny stud bags though. Very chic! Congrats!!


----------



## 2 stars

I want a Miranda tote.


----------



## ubo22

What do I want next?  NOTHING!  I'm completely handbag satisfied right now.


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> What do I want next?  NOTHING!  I'm completely handbag satisfied right now.




This is me as well. I'm loving the feeling.....&#128512;


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

ubo22 said:


> What do I want next?  NOTHING!  I'm completely handbag satisfied right now.



NEVER will these words leave my mouth especially around my hubby who funds my addiction. I CAN say this about boots, I have every style/ color I could possibly want or need in the future. My vintage OTK Frye boots I found in a thrift store rounded out my collection, I love them. I eyed a new pair but the price was rediculous and just happened to find a pair for less than 10 bucks-SCORE!!! Who knows why people give things away, their no longer need is my gain.


----------



## Tash24

I've just been browsing the Harrods website and came across this.. Think it's love at first sight  
Does anybody have this bag?? Sorry the image is so big x


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I want my frankie silver mesh drawstring in large to ARRIVE!! I could not stop thinking about it, so I ordered one. It looks so pretty! I'm like a bird attracted to shiny objects and that bag is TDF!!!


----------



## MsAnne

Thinking about buying the Jet Set Travel Tote for University in a few months


----------



## bellevie0891

STILL waiting for a sale and wanting a Black/Gold N/S Hamilton


----------



## coivcte

Hunting down a Jet Set East West Medium Tote in Deep Pink and don't want to pay full price!


----------



## ubo22

Okay...I just got another bag even though I said I was handbag satisfied. (Was that just two weeks ago that I said that?!) 

Introducing the Berkley Leopard Print Calf Hair Clutch...


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> Okay...I just got another bag even though I said I was handbag satisfied. (Was that just two weeks ago that I said that?!)
> 
> Introducing the Berkley Leopard Print Calf Hair Clutch...




That is really pretty!! Congrats


----------



## ubo22

bellevie0891 said:


> That is really pretty!! Congrats


Thank you!  I don't consider it a "handbag" because it's a clutch.  LOL!  Anything to justify an impulse purchase!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I want my frankie silver mesh drawstring in large to ARRIVE!! I could not stop thinking about it, so I ordered one. It looks so pretty! I'm like a bird attracted to shiny objects and that bag is TDF!!!


Me too! That Frankie mesh bag is on my list.. My girlfriend 'Frankie' ( lol!) just bought one. She got the one that is black leather on the back with the silver mesh on the front. OMG!! It really is gorgeous! Just the perfect size. Not too big or small and it has the leather chain wrapped draw pull on it. It is so soft you just have to hug it! lol! I just LOVE that bag!  Post pics when you get yours please. What a beautiful bag. 

I have spent too much on bags over the holidays. I have to wait a bit before I splurge again, but that Frankie Mesh,  is next on my list!  Let me know if you see any sales. She got hers for only 270.00 in Canada.


----------



## SillyShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Me too! That Frankie mesh bag is on my list.. My girlfriend 'Frankie' ( lol!) just bought one. She got the one that is black leather on the back with the silver mesh on the front. OMG!! It really is gorgeous! Just the perfect size. Not too big or small and it has the leather chain wrapped draw pull on it. It is so soft you just have to hug it! lol! I just LOVE that bag!  Post pics when you get yours please. What a beautiful bag.
> 
> I have spent too much on bags over the holidays. I have to wait a bit before I splurge again, but that Frankie Mesh,  is next on my list!  Let me know if you see any sales. She got hers for only 270.00 in Canada.


 
I saw that one today.  I like it, but I can't justify a mesh bag for that price, even on sale.  I just won't have enough uses for it.  I did get a couple of other drawstrings though.  There is something that I don't like about the mesh and several other of his (and other brands) lately.  I really HATE it when they do something to embellish one side of a bag and not the other.  Why can't they just make both sides the same so it doesn't matter how you grab the bag and put it on your shoulder or your arm? To me, it looks half done.


----------



## ubo22

sillyshopper said:


> i saw that one today.  I like it, but i can't justify a mesh bag for that price, even on sale.  I just won't have enough uses for it.  I did get a couple of other drawstrings though.  There is something that i don't like about the mesh and several other of his (and other brands) lately.  I really hate it when they do something to embellish one side of a bag and not the other.  Why can't they just make both sides the same so it doesn't matter how you grab the bag and put it on your shoulder or your arm? To me, it looks half done.


+1  
I completely agree.


----------



## Apelila

These two is my absolute must have in my list Hamilton Satchel in vanilla GHW and Small sutton in optic white GHW they are both lovely


----------



## CinthiaZ

SillyShopper said:


> I saw that one today.  I like it, but I can't justify a mesh bag for that price, even on sale.  I just won't have enough uses for it.  I did get a couple of other drawstrings though.  There is something that I don't like about the mesh and several other of his (and other brands) lately.  I really HATE it when they do something to embellish one side of a bag and not the other.  Why can't they just make both sides the same so it doesn't matter how you grab the bag and put it on your shoulder or your arm? To me, it looks half done.


I think it is for wear and functionality. The back side rubs on your body much more and that would just tear that mesh up, because it is really delicate. I am sure it is much more tedious to make, so that would explain the high price.. Also, it is probably much more comfortable in the summer months when you show more skin, and you don't have that mesh rubbing on bear skin since the leather is much softer. She decorated the back side with another silver MK Charm and added a Rhinestone blingy charm with that, so it balanced the bling to both sides, if you know what I mean, and it really does look sharp. Of course that is just my opinion, which is mostly what this forum is about! lol! 

I was just responding to Baglady, because she is really excited about getting hers, and after seeing my girlfriends, I want one for sure!  I am a silver girl and I wear a lot of silver and white gold jewelry, So the silver mesh would really kick with my jewelry. Not everyone has the nerve to wear this much bling , all the time. I have no problem with it! lol! I would wear it to the grocery store.  All my silver goes so well with all the chrome on my Dodge Challenger. lol!  I think I dress to match my car. Got to be color coordinated, don't you know. I won't even have a car without my chrome on it. I had to special order my Challenger. I am just addicted to my silver, just like others like their gold.

I never got into the 'plain jane' look.  Works well for others, just not for me. Some would only wear this bag on New Years Eve! lol! Not me, I'd wear it anytime I please. They have the color block bags that are two toned as well. I think they look great. Gives them more charater, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## CinthiaZ

SillyShopper said:


> I saw that one today.  I like it, but I can't justify a mesh bag for that price, even on sale.  I just won't have enough uses for it.  I did get a couple of other drawstrings though.  There is something that I don't like about the mesh and several other of his (and other brands) lately.  I really HATE it when they do something to embellish one side of a bag and not the other.  Why can't they just make both sides the same so it doesn't matter how you grab the bag and put it on your shoulder or your arm? To me, it looks half done.


Another thought, there is always a front and back of a bag and they are usually not the same on both sides. That would be like having a Hamilton with the lock and key on both sides! lol!  You wouldn't want that lock rubbing on you , right? I'm quite sure they are designed that way for that reason. There is nothing half done really with a bag having a front and a back. I wonder, do your drawstring bags have the draw on both sides? Do you think that makes it look half done? I don't think so at all. It's just normal, really, IMHO. I have the Braided tassle drawstring bag and the tassels are only on the front, none on the back. Again, I think that is for comfort because there are metal bars around the tassels.But we all have our peeves, I guess.I always figured it to be a comfort thing. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Euromutt86

I want a yellow MK bag, Selma or Hamilton. I would love if it was neon. I feel like it's an all year bright pop. Funny, because I hate yellow. HAHA.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

SillyShopper said:


> I saw that one today.  I like it, but I can't justify a mesh bag for that price, even on sale.  I just won't have enough uses for it.  I did get a couple of other drawstrings though.  There is something that I don't like about the mesh and several other of his (and other brands) lately.  I really HATE it when they do something to embellish one side of a bag and not the other.  Why can't they just make both sides the same so it doesn't matter how you grab the bag and put it on your shoulder or your arm? To me, it looks half done.[/
> 
> Every bag is not perfect for everybody. There is some weight to chainmail and a bag covered in chainmail is WAY to heavy. I believe that's why the Frankie style was chosen, it's not too big-not too small, and could take the weight and still look beautiful. I love my FRANKIE even if others don't. Hey, we all have likes and dislikes. This is a discussion board and we all are allowed our opinions LOL! I don't know about having "hate" as far as a handbag goes except when I'm waiting on a sale LOL!!!


----------



## SillyShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Another thought, there is always a front and back of a bag and they are usually not the same on both sides. That would be like having a Hamilton with the lock and key on both sides! lol!  You wouldn't want that lock rubbing on you , right? I'm quite sure they are designed that way for that reason. There is nothing half done really with a bag having a front and a back. I wonder, do your drawstring bags have the draw on both sides? Do you think that makes it look half done? I don't think so at all. It's just normal, really, IMHO. I have the Braided tassle drawstring bag and the tassels are only on the front, none on the back. Again, I think that is for comfort because there are metal bars around the tassels.But we all have our peeves, I guess.I always figured it to be a comfort thing. Makes sense to me.


I didn't mean that ant closures or embelishments, like the Hamilton lock, should be on both sides. I just like the entire wall fabric/material to be the same on both sides. I have several Hamilton with the lock and I love the look. I just don't love when one side of the bag is (for example) animal print and the other side is plain leather. I know it rubs against me, but I'm okay with that.  I tend to switch my purses almost daily depending on my outfit, so they last me forever. I actually wind up getting rid of some while they look brand new...even if they're years old.


----------



## SillyShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> I think it is for wear and functionality. The back side rubs on your body much more and that would just tear that mesh up, because it is really delicate. I am sure it is much more tedious to make, so that would explain the high price.. Also, it is probably much more comfortable in the summer months when you show more skin, and you don't have that mesh rubbing on bear skin since the leather is much softer. She decorated the back side with another silver MK Charm and added a Rhinestone blingy charm with that, so it balanced the bling to both sides, if you know what I mean, and it really does look sharp. Of course that is just my opinion, which is mostly what this forum is about! lol!
> 
> I was just responding to Baglady, because she is really excited about getting hers, and after seeing my girlfriends, I want one for sure!  I am a silver girl and I wear a lot of silver and white gold jewelry, So the silver mesh would really kick with my jewelry. Not everyone has the nerve to wear this much bling , all the time. I have no problem with it! lol! I would wear it to the grocery store.  All my silver goes so well with all the chrome on my Dodge Challenger. lol!  I think I dress to match my car. Got to be color coordinated, don't you know. I won't even have a car without my chrome on it. I had to special order my Challenger. I am just addicted to my silver, just like others like their gold.
> 
> I never got into the 'plain jane' look.  Works well for others, just not for me. Some would only wear this bag on New Years Eve! lol! Not me, I'd wear it anytime I please. They have the color block bags that are two toned as well. I think they look great. Gives them more charater, but that's just my opinion.


I love silver too. I bought the large drawstring bag with the silver chain drawstring pull on sale at Macy's this week.  Can't wait to use it.


----------



## ubo22

SillyShopper said:


> I didn't mean that ant closures or embelishments, like the Hamilton lock, should be on both sides. I just like the entire wall fabric/material to be the same on both sides. I have several Hamilton with the lock and I love the look. I just don't love when one side of the bag is (for example) animal print and the other side is plain leather. I know it rubs against me, but I'm okay with that.  I tend to switch my purses almost daily depending on my outfit, so they last me forever. I actually wind up getting rid of some while they look brand new...even if they're years old.


+1
I still completely agree.


----------



## SillyShopper

ubo22 said:


> +1
> I still completely agree.


Fortunately there are different styles for everyone. How boring wold it be if there was no choice at all and we'd all have the same stuff?


----------



## CinthiaZ

SillyShopper said:


> I didn't mean that ant closures or embelishments, like the Hamilton lock, should be on both sides. I just like the entire wall fabric/material to be the same on both sides. I have several Hamilton with the lock and I love the look. I just don't love when one side of the bag is (for example) animal print and the other side is plain leather. I know it rubs against me, but I'm okay with that.  I tend to switch my purses almost daily depending on my outfit, so they last me forever. I actually wind up getting rid of some while they look brand new...even if they're years old.


Oh, OK, because you did say how you "HATE if the bag is not the same on both sides otherwise it looks half done". I just don't see that at all.  I was just saying something nice and agreeing with baglady about the Frankie bag she is looking forward to arriving, and that is what I want next too! .. My Mama always taught me, "if you don't have something nice to say, than keep your mouth shut", I was just saying something nice and keeping 'on topic'.  I don't agree with your negative hate comments about the Frankie bag. I think it drop dead gorgeous, and yes,I agree. the world would be a boring place , if everyone had the same boring bags. .The question here of this tread, is "What do you want Next?"  NOT, 'What you DON't want next" or "What Do you Hate?" lol! Please stay on topic, and tell us what YOU want next? I assure you, I won't comment and say I much I hate it.My Mama would beat me! lol!  Thank you


----------



## CinthiaZ

baglady 3375 said:


> sillyshopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> i saw that one today.  I like it, but i can't justify a mesh bag for that price, even on sale.  I just won't have enough uses for it.  I did get a couple of other drawstrings though.  There is something that i don't like about the mesh and several other of his (and other brands) lately.  I really hate it when they do something to embellish one side of a bag and not the other.  Why can't they just make both sides the same so it doesn't matter how you grab the bag and put it on your shoulder or your arm? To me, it looks half done.[/
> 
> every bag is not perfect for everybody. There is some weight to chainmail and a bag covered in chainmail is way to heavy. I believe that's why the frankie style was chosen, it's not too big-not too small, and could take the weight and still look beautiful. I love my frankie even if others don't. Hey, we all have likes and dislikes. This is a discussion board and we all are allowed our opinions lol! I don't know about having "hate" as far as a handbag goes except when i'm waiting on a sale lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> +1 @ baglady .... I totally agree. "Hate" is a nasty word and really isn't necessary.
Click to expand...


----------



## CinthiaZ

Euromutt86 said:


> I want a yellow MK bag, Selma or Hamilton. I would love if it was neon. I feel like it's an all year bright pop. Funny, because I hate yellow. HAHA.


Yellow looks so pretty with black or blues. Please post pics when you get it!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Euromutt86 said:


> I want a yellow MK bag, Selma or Hamilton. I would love if it was neon. I feel like it's an all year bright pop. Funny, because I hate yellow. HAHA.



I missed out on the ENTIRE neon line by MK but I did grab an APPLE hamilton when they were released. It matches a winter scarf I have in neon acid yellow so I'm satisfied for now. It's bright and looks great with black and strangely enough, the color GRAY. I also carry it year round. Maybe another "bright" will be issued in the yellow family. The latest yellow is probably not what your looking for.


----------



## bellevie0891

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I missed out on the ENTIRE neon line by MK but I did grab an APPLE hamilton when they were released. It matches a winter scarf I have in neon acid yellow so I'm satisfied for now. It's bright and looks great with black and strangely enough, the color GRAY. I also carry it year round. Maybe another "bright" will be issued in the yellow family. The latest yellow is probably not what your looking for.



Very pretty! Every time I see a N/S Hamilton posted it makes me want one even more


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

bellevie0891 said:


> Very pretty! Every time I see a N/S Hamilton posted it makes me want one even more



Thanks, At first i questioned if i was a little too old to carry such a bright bag but I don't mind standing out, never have.  I am no wallflower by any means. I wear this bag, this bag does not wear me LOL!! Cheers for the 40+ ladies woop-woop!!


----------



## ubo22

bellevie0891 said:


> Very pretty! Every time I see a N/S Hamilton posted it makes me want one even more


You must get one...soon.  It's a great bag, especially in all these gorgeous colors!


----------



## bellevie0891

I'm STILL eyeing a N/S Hamilton. Where are the sales when you want something??


----------



## coivcte

bellevie0891 said:


> I'm STILL eyeing a N/S Hamilton. Where are the sales when you want something??



+1 Sales please!!! Still hunting down a Deep Pink bag....


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

coivcte said:


> +1 Sales please!!! Still hunting down a Deep Pink bag....



I have a deep pink n/s hamilton. That color went REALLY fast when it came out. I think it was the silver hardware that did it. MK has deep pink quilted lrg selma's on sale right now. Oftentimes MK styles that were instore will show up 3-4 months later in tjmaxx/marshalls after the dept stores have sold most of the inventory, it never fails. Keep checking those 2 places if you live close to either.


----------



## Euromutt86

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I missed out on the ENTIRE neon line by MK but I did grab an APPLE hamilton when they were released. It matches a winter scarf I have in neon acid yellow so I'm satisfied for now. It's bright and looks great with black and strangely enough, the color GRAY. I also carry it year round. Maybe another "bright" will be issued in the yellow family. The latest yellow is probably not what your looking for.



I love the Apple, It's the last MK bag I purchased. Hamilton too. I haven't worn it yet, so thank you for the awesome color matches! The latest yellow is definitely not what I'm looking for, but if I find something for the right price I'll pick it up. I just like to have a variety of color and Yellow is the last on my list. I've been waiting since 2013. There needs to be another bright yellow!! Thanks so much again!


----------



## Euromutt86

bellevie0891 said:


> I'm STILL eyeing a N/S Hamilton. Where are the sales when you want something??



If you're really on the hunt I always check out Macy's when I'm searching. I got my last N/S Hamilton for $150 marked down from $498 because it's Specchio. It just takes time, don't splurge just yet.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I missed out on the ENTIRE neon line by MK but I did grab an APPLE hamilton when they were released. It matches a winter scarf I have in neon acid yellow so I'm satisfied for now. It's bright and looks great with black and strangely enough, the color GRAY. I also carry it year round. Maybe another "bright" will be issued in the yellow family. The latest yellow is probably not what your looking for.


I love the charms you put on your bags! They are awesome!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Thanks cinthiaz!  I am not completely dressed until I add a little something. FYI: charms can be noisy and too festive sometimes and inappropriate on some occasions like funerals, school functions etc..so I leave them off the bag.  For some reason I felt like I needed to explain that. I'm sure some ladies think they are super tacky add on's. There are quite a few Judgy McJudgy pants on this forum LOL!!.  It's just my way in having a little fun. Believe me, as a wife and mom of 20+ years, I AINT laughing and smiling like a LOON everyday LOL!!!  My husband is clark griswold/phil dunphy (modern family) rolled into one sometimes LOL!


----------



## B_girl_

Wearing my new selma today!


----------



## bellevie0891

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2868971
> 
> 
> Wearing my new selma today!




Adorable


----------



## B_girl_

bellevie0891 said:


> Adorable


just realized I put it in the wrong forum haha! But thank you


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Thanks cinthiaz!  I am not completely dressed until I add a little something. FYI: charms can be noisy and too festive sometimes and inappropriate on some occasions like funerals, school functions etc..so I leave them off the bag.  For some reason I felt like I needed to explain that. I'm sure some ladies think they are super tacky add on's. There are quite a few Judgy McJudgy pants on this forum LOL!!.  It's just my way in having a little fun. Believe me, as a wife and mom of 20+ years, I AINT laughing and smiling like a LOON everyday LOL!!!  My husband is clark griswold/phil dunphy (modern family) rolled into one sometimes LOL!


You sure are right about that one, baglady! lol!  I agree, more bling isn't for every occasion. Just most! lol! I love to accessorize. There are even ladies that don't like purses and think they are silly. I live out west and the many of the ladies here could care less about purses or accessories.  I get laughed at a lot, but you know what? I don't really care. I have my own style and it works for me, and I managed to catch quite a wonderful man with it, and that's all I really care about. 

 I like your style very much. I find you to be very versatile with a very wide range of styles and colors.The charms add more detail,  and attention to details shows a lot about a lady. I'll bet your home is awesome!  I think that is really neat! You go, girl!

PS.  A good sense of humor can get you through the worst of times. Don't ever lose it! It's my best saving grace,  and has kept me sane for my whole life.


----------



## B_girl_

Love this sun/luggage sutton


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I want a black n/s sutton with shw. Just have to save up a bit now that the Heather Grey Hamilton Specchio is on its way to me


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> I want a black n/s sutton with shw. Just have to save up a bit now that the Heather Grey Hamilton Specchio is on its way to me


Great choice!  Although the Sutton doesn't specify n/s or e/w.  It's just the Sutton in small, medium, or large.


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2875198
> 
> 
> 
> Love this sun/luggage sutton


Love this!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Great choice!  Although the Sutton doesn't specify n/s or e/w.  It's just the Sutton in small, medium, or large.



Thanks. My mistake


----------



## Euromutt86

N/S Hamilton in Sun and medium Selma in Sun. It's not a very bright yellow, it's more golden. Hopefully sales will be coming soon. I'm leaning towards the Hamilton.


----------



## CoachGirl12

I would love the Lea Large Leather Satchel in the Luggage Color


----------



## keishapie1973

Euromutt86 said:


> N/S Hamilton in Sun and medium Selma in Sun. It's not a very bright yellow, it's more golden. Hopefully sales will be coming soon. I'm leaning towards the Hamilton.



I see a bag in this color in my future......


----------



## ubo22

Euromutt86 said:


> N/S Hamilton in Sun and medium Selma in Sun. It's not a very bright yellow, it's more golden. Hopefully sales will be coming soon. I'm leaning towards the Hamilton.


That color is really striking.  I love it!


----------



## polskablondynka

Large Selma in navy. I actually just bought it today! Super excited for it to arrive!


----------



## myluvofbags

Euromutt86 said:


> N/S Hamilton in Sun and medium Selma in Sun. It's not a very bright yellow, it's more golden. Hopefully sales will be coming soon. I'm leaning towards the Hamilton.



Loving the Hamilton in this color.


----------



## myluvofbags

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Thanks cinthiaz!  I am not completely dressed until I add a little something. FYI: charms can be noisy and too festive sometimes and inappropriate on some occasions like funerals, school functions etc..so I leave them off the bag.  For some reason I felt like I needed to explain that. I'm sure some ladies think they are super tacky add on's. There are quite a few Judgy McJudgy pants on this forum LOL!!.  It's just my way in having a little fun. Believe me, as a wife and mom of 20+ years, I AINT laughing and smiling like a LOON everyday LOL!!!  My husband is clark griswold/phil dunphy (modern family) rolled into one sometimes LOL!



Haha this totally cracked me up!   I too love bag charms.   Currently thinking of the zip top Hamilton.   Anyone have this yet?  The saffiano leather felt softer than other bags and I wonder how it would hold up.   Another thing is I love the blue but not really caring for the stitches on the front which are not that noticeable on the black.  Decisions...


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I have not seen one in person yet. I know that zappos has them on their site and the retail price is GREAT even without a sale. I wish more mk bags were priced this low from the start.


----------



## cdtracing

I just bought the N/S croc embossed Dillon in Dark Red.  I can't wait for it to arrive.  Too good a deal to pass up!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I just saw a woman in the Dillards women shoe dept throw her red dillon to the floor while trying on a pair of boots. She just left it lying face down after she threw it. I had a "clutch my pearls" moment LOL! I know its not a Fendi, LV, Balenciaga or Chanel, but jeez, on the dirty floor?? I don't care what I spend or what it's worth, I treat all my bags with LOVE.         My rant for the day.


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I just saw a woman in the Dillards women shoe dept throw her red dillon to the floor while trying on a pair of boots. She just left it lying face down after she threw it. I had a "clutch my pearls" moment LOL! I know its not a Fendi, LV, Balenciaga or Chanel, but jeez, on the dirty floor?? I don't care what I spend or what it's worth, I treat all my bags with LOVE.         My rant for the day.



I'm right there with you on that!  I take care of my bags because I want them to last for years.  I always re-stuff them & put them in their dust bags before I put them away.  I don't like putting any of my purses on the floor, either.  You know the old saying.....put your purse on the floor means your giving your money away!


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Haha this totally cracked me up!   I too love bag charms.   Currently thinking of the zip top Hamilton.   Anyone have this yet?  The saffiano leather felt softer than other bags and I wonder how it would hold up.   Another thing is I love the blue but not really caring for the stitches on the front which are not that noticeable on the black.  Decisions...


Gosh!  That blue one with the silver hardware is so pretty!  I also like the dark dune one.  In fact, they're all pretty.  Good luck deciding.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Nothing . I am officially bag content.  A least for now. I have the N/S Hamilton tote in Navy, Hamilton Specchio Black with shw, Hamilton Specchio Heather Grey with shw, and the European version Hamilton in Dark Dune with ghw. I also have the Jet Set Mutifunctional tote in Dark Dune and Fuhsia, as well as the Continental Wallet in Fuhsia and the Berkley Python Clutch in black. The Miranda in cerulean blue is coming. 

I need to be able to circulate them,  so I don't want too many bags. Imagine this; my first MK was bought in June 2014, about the same time I be came a member here. Guess I'm bitten by the TPF bug


----------



## coivcte

cdtracing said:


> I'm right there with you on that!  I take care of my bags because I want them to last for years.  I always re-stuff them & put them in their dust bags before I put them away.  I don't like putting any of my purses on the floor, either.  You know the old saying.....put your purse on the floor means your giving your money away!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> I'm right there with you on that!  I take care of my bags because I want them to last for years.  I always re-stuff them & put them in their dust bags before I put them away.  I don't like putting any of my purses on the floor, either.  You know the old saying.....put your purse on the floor means your giving your money away!



Me too. I always check that they are clean and dry, fill them with the original paper, and remove the lock before I store them in the  dustbag in between use. I take great care of them, I want them to last for years to come!


----------



## bellevie0891

Norwegian Girl said:


> Nothing . I am officially bag content.  A least for now. I have the N/S Hamilton tote in Navy, Hamilton Specchio Black with shw, Hamilton Specchio Heather Grey with shw, and the European version Hamilton in Dark Dune with ghw. I also have the Jet Set Mutifunctional tote in Dark Dune and Fuhsia, as well as the Continental Wallet in Fuhsia and the Berkley Python Clutch in black. The Miranda in cerulean blue is coming.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to be able to circulate them,  so I don't want too many bags. Imagine this; my first MK was bought in June 2014, about the same time I be came a member here. Guess I'm bitten by the TPF bug




You have a wonderful selection to choose from. I have a super hard time keeping around the ones that don't get used too. No matter how cute they are, if I don't reach for it, it needs to find a new home.


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> Haha this totally cracked me up!   I too love bag charms.   Currently thinking of the zip top Hamilton.   Anyone have this yet?  The saffiano leather felt softer than other bags and I wonder how it would hold up.   Another thing is I love the blue but not really caring for the stitches on the front which are not that noticeable on the black.  Decisions...



I like it. I would love to see this bag in the new "sun" color......


----------



## coivcte

Hamilton........in blossom pink........


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Something in navy would be nice. I rarely buy neutral colors by MK. I always grab the "brights" first. I have been eyeballing the camden in navy with double straps. I love those tassels but I'm waiting on a sale.


----------



## B_girl_

Have always been wanting to get my hands on a palm green hamilton! Just love the bright color


----------



## Norwegian Girl

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2887137
> 
> 
> 
> Have always been wanting to get my hands on a palm green hamilton! Just love the bright color



Too bad you don't live here. This size; and the N/S are being sold for $ 246. I'm sure the price will go even lower, as the majority of Norwegians seem to be stuck in neutral-mode


----------



## smileydimples

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2887137
> 
> 
> 
> Have always been wanting to get my hands on a palm green hamilton! Just love the bright color


I love love love this color I wish we would get these colors


----------



## CinthiaZ

I want to find A large Gilmore with silver hardware, which I am beginning to think there is no such thing, after I get my Frankie bag of course! lol!


----------



## Baghoard5

Hamilton E/W in watermelon


----------



## bellevie0891

Baghoard5 said:


> View attachment 2887420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamilton E/W in watermelon




That watermelon looks stunning from the stock photos. Can't wait for someone to post actual pictures.


----------



## paula3boys

bellevie0891 said:


> That watermelon looks stunning from the stock photos. Can't wait for someone to post actual pictures.




Ditto. I went to MK looking but they didn't have that color yet


----------



## Minkette

I would love a large luggage Selma with silver hardware....

Hear that Handbag Gods?!


----------



## sweetlilangel

Medium Selma handbag in pale pink and Wren Rose Gold-Tone acetate watch.

Too bad MK doesn't ship international. Anyone knows where I could buy these in Belgium or online?


----------



## iheart_purses

My wants list is getting big
I want the Alexis satchel in Grey (which is on sale now)
saffiano e/w Hamilton in Aqua
the new Colette satchel in black or navy (have to see it in person now)
Selma Messenger in pale pink
Top zip jet set tote in Dark dune
Odette grommet in pearl grey 

I feel like I will take whichever one the handbag gods hand down to me first 
going shopping next weekend fingers and toes are crossed.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## myluvofbags

Minkette said:


> I would love a large luggage Selma with silver hardware....
> 
> Hear that Handbag Gods?!



Lol, too funny!


----------



## polskablondynka

Miranda Extra Small tote.


----------



## smileydimples

iheart_purses said:


> My wants list is getting big
> I want the Alexis satchel in Grey (which is on sale now)
> saffiano e/w Hamilton in Aqua
> the new Colette satchel in black or navy (have to see it in person now)
> Selma Messenger in pale pink
> Top zip jet set tote in Dark dune
> Odette grommet in pearl grey
> 
> I feel like I will take whichever one the handbag gods hand down to me first
> going shopping next weekend fingers and toes are crossed.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I wanted the Alexis too but didn't know about the leather and no one talks about it in here


----------



## polskablondynka

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Something in navy would be nice. I rarely buy neutral colors by MK. I always grab the "brights" first. I have been eyeballing the camden in navy with double straps. I love those tassels but I'm waiting on a sale.


 

I just bought a Selma in Navy. It's such a gorgeous color.


----------



## coivcte

polskablondynka said:


> Miranda Extra Small tote.



Ex Small Miranda in Peanut is on Sale.
http://www.michaelkors.com/miranda-leather-extra-small-tote/_/R-US_31F4GMDT1L


----------



## 2 stars

E/W Hamilton in raspberry. Does anyone know where I can find 1? No luck on ebay.


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> E/W Hamilton in raspberry. Does anyone know where I can find 1? No luck on ebay.



Sent you a private message


----------



## Alice89

Dear Ladies,
I so need your help. I am desperately looking for the Hamilton Large Tote in black with SILVER Hardware which is made of soft leather, NOT Saffiano... However, here in Germany I just cant' find it anymore and I just don't wana buy a used one on ebay...
But next month I'll be travelling to the US for a month (can't wait!!! ) and I so so so hope that I can find it somewhere there. I'll be in Florida for approx 1 1/2 week and then we're travelling all the way up to NYC. So there will be plenty of shops where I can look for this bag. So what do you think - is there any chance that I can get it anywhere? Is it still sold in the US? Do I have to rather look at outlet stores or is there also a chance at the "normal " stores like Macy's, Bloomindales etc.? You can't imagine how I am lusting for this bag.  I so hope that you guys can help me. I would be much calmer if I knew that I will definitely find it somewhere over there.
So yeah, sorry, for my bad English but I havn't spoken or written it in a while and yea, I'm so super-excited that it feels like if I can't build a proper sentence anymore... :giggles:
So yeah, looking forward to hopefully good news from you!!


----------



## paula3boys

Alice89 said:


> Dear Ladies,
> I so need your help. I am desperately looking for the Hamilton Large Tote in black with SILVER Hardware which is made of soft leather, NOT Saffiano... However, here in Germany I just cant' find it anymore and I just don't wana buy a used one on ebay...
> But next month I'll be travelling to the US for a month (can't wait!!! ) and I so so so hope that I can find it somewhere there. I'll be in Florida for approx 1 1/2 week and then we're travelling all the way up to NYC. So there will be plenty of shops where I can look for this bag. So what do you think - is there any chance that I can get it anywhere? Is it still sold in the US? Do I have to rather look at outlet stores or is there also a chance at the "normal " stores like Macy's, Bloomindales etc.? You can't imagine how I am lusting for this bag.  I so hope that you guys can help me. I would be much calmer if I knew that I will definitely find it somewhere over there.
> So yeah, sorry, for my bad English but I havn't spoken or written it in a while and yea, I'm so super-excited that it feels like if I can't build a proper sentence anymore... :giggles:
> So yeah, looking forward to hopefully good news from you!!




It isn't sold in stores anymore.

Are you staying with friends or family during your trip to US? If so maybe you'd want to buy it from someone to ship to the U.S. Address? I tried to send you a message but you have that blocked.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Alice89 said:


> Dear Ladies,
> I so need your help. I am desperately looking for the Hamilton Large Tote in black with SILVER Hardware which is made of soft leather, NOT Saffiano... However, here in Germany I just cant' find it anymore and I just don't wana buy a used one on ebay...
> But next month I'll be travelling to the US for a month (can't wait!!! ) and I so so so hope that I can find it somewhere there. I'll be in Florida for approx 1 1/2 week and then we're travelling all the way up to NYC. So there will be plenty of shops where I can look for this bag. So what do you think - is there any chance that I can get it anywhere? Is it still sold in the US? Do I have to rather look at outlet stores or is there also a chance at the "normal " stores like Macy's, Bloomindales etc.? You can't imagine how I am lusting for this bag.  I so hope that you guys can help me. I would be much calmer if I knew that I will definitely find it somewhere over there.
> So yeah, sorry, for my bad English but I havn't spoken or written it in a while and yea, I'm so super-excited that it feels like if I can't build a proper sentence anymore... :giggles:
> So yeah, looking forward to hopefully good news from you!!



Hi! Have you tried Zalando.com? The soft Hamilton bag in black with silver, and black /microstud /silver is still sold there.


----------



## 2 stars

Alice89 said:


> Dear Ladies,
> I so need your help. I am desperately looking for the Hamilton Large Tote in black with SILVER Hardware which is made of soft leather, NOT Saffiano... However, here in Germany I just cant' find it anymore and I just don't wana buy a used one on ebay...
> But next month I'll be travelling to the US for a month (can't wait!!! ) and I so so so hope that I can find it somewhere there. I'll be in Florida for approx 1 1/2 week and then we're travelling all the way up to NYC. So there will be plenty of shops where I can look for this bag. So what do you think - is there any chance that I can get it anywhere? Is it still sold in the US? Do I have to rather look at outlet stores or is there also a chance at the "normal " stores like Macy's, Bloomindales etc.? You can't imagine how I am lusting for this bag.  I so hope that you guys can help me. I would be much calmer if I knew that I will definitely find it somewhere over there.
> So yeah, sorry, for my bad English but I havn't spoken or written it in a while and yea, I'm so super-excited that it feels like if I can't build a proper sentence anymore... :giggles:
> So yeah, looking forward to hopefully good news from you!!


I've seen them at TjMaxx not very recent though. If you have family or friends in the US I would have them look around to try and find 1 for you. Your best bet is going to be Marshalls, TjMaxx, Nordstrom rack, possibly MK outlets.


----------



## Alice89

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hi! Have you tried Zalando.com? The soft Hamilton bag in black with silver, and black /microstud /silver is still sold there.


How can I reach Zalando.com? When I try to open your link, it automatically directs me to Zalando.de... 

Unfortunately, I do not have friends or family in the US, I am just visiting for a holiday....


----------



## Alice89

paula3boys said:


> It isn't sold in stores anymore.
> 
> Are you staying with friends or family during your trip to US? If so maybe you'd want to buy it from someone to ship to the U.S. Address? I tried to send you a message but you have that blocked.


Because I am a new member, I cannot receive or send messages, yet. In a few days it should be possible, though. Maybe you can try again then?


----------



## ubo22

Alice89 said:


> How can I reach Zalando.com? When I try to open your link, it automatically directs me to Zalando.de...
> 
> Unfortunately, I do not have friends or family in the US, I am just visiting for a holiday....


I'm in the USA and when I punch Zalando into my search engine it takes me to Zalando.co.uk, the UK version of the site.  It seems to be based in the UK with shipping to many European countries through Zalando International.  I think Norwegian Girl was suggesting you try to buy from the site and ship to your home in Germany.


----------



## angel4Love

A medium Selma in Dark Dune is what I'm craving. I seriously,  desperately want this so bad it hurts. Lol.


----------



## B_girl_

Just threw in an offer for this baby, Have had my eyes on it for a while. Color block sutton


----------



## Alice89

ubo22 said:


> I'm in the USA and when I punch Zalando into my search engine it takes me to Zalando.co.uk, the UK version of the site.  It seems to be based in the UK with shipping to many European countries through Zalando International.  I think Norwegian Girl was suggesting you try to buy from the site and ship to your home in Germany.


Yeah, I tried it this way, but I think zalando.co.uk basically seems to have the same offer as zalando.de anyway so I couldn't find the bag there either. I am not quite sure what Norwegian Girl found on zalando.com?
But thanks for your help anyway.

The color block sutton is awesome by the way. Havn't seen this one so far.


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2892014
> 
> 
> 
> Just threw in an offer for this baby, Have had my eyes on it for a while. Color block sutton


Out of all the horizontal colorblock combos on the Sutton, I like this one the best!


----------



## ubo22

Alice89 said:


> Yeah, I tried it this way, but I think zalando.co.uk basically seems to have the same offer as zalando.de anyway so *I couldn't find the bag there either.* I am not quite sure what Norwegian Girl found on zalando.com?
> But thanks for your help anyway.
> 
> The color block sutton is awesome by the way. Havn't seen this one so far.


Yeah, I think I saw a n/s black Hamilton with silver hardware, but it was saffiano leather, not pebbled leather.


----------



## Murphy47

Dillard's has the black with silver hardware in Saffiano  
Have seen soft black outlet version with silver hardware.


----------



## B_girl_

ubo22 said:


> Out of all the horizontal colorblock combos on the Sutton, I like this one the best!


I like it to! Love the color combo for something more neutral, I'm always buying bright colors decided something different that can be paired with a lot


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> I like it to! Love the color combo for something more neutral, I'm always buying bright colors decided something different that can be paired with a lot


The horizontal colorblocking and neutral colors make this one a very classy bag!


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2892014
> 
> 
> 
> Just threw in an offer for this baby, Have had my eyes on it for a while. Color block sutton



Great combo, I like this one and the blossom pink combo.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Alice89 said:


> Yeah, I tried it this way, but I think zalando.co.uk basically seems to have the same offer as zalando.de anyway so I couldn't find the bag there either. I am not quite sure what Norwegian Girl found on zalando.com?
> But thanks for your help anyway.
> 
> The color block sutton is awesome by the way. Havn't seen this one so far.



Last time I checked, they were both there. I searched now and found the pebbled hamilton,  but with ghw. When  you enter "Zalando.com, there is a brief moment that allowes you to choose country. I just selected Germany, but as stated earlier they only ship within the country border.  I'll keep an eye out for you


----------



## B_girl_

ubo22 said:


> Out of all the horizontal colorblock combos on the Sutton, I like this one the best!


Thank you! It was shipped out today! I can't wait it will be my first sutton


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> Thank you! It was shipped out today! I can't wait it will be my first sutton


I know you're going to love it!


----------



## meijiii

I just bought a Large Sutton in Black from ebay and I'm waiting for it to come in the mail but I'm totally lusting on the next back I want to buy/find - A Selma in Dark Dune!


----------



## ubo22

meijiii said:


> I just bought a Large Sutton in Black from ebay and I'm waiting for it to come in the mail but I'm totally lusting on the next back I want to buy/find - A Selma in Dark Dune!


Good luck on your dark dune Selma hunt!  A medium is going to be tougher to find than a large.


----------



## fabdiva

Loving the blossom pink Miranda.  Really debating whether I should pull the trigger.  Damn I wish I was rich!


----------



## 2 stars

fabdiva said:


> Loving the blossom pink Miranda.  Really debating whether I should pull the trigger.  Damn I wish I was rich!


Where do you see this 1 at?


----------



## fabdiva

2 stars said:


> Where do you see this 1 at?


farfetch.com. I thought there was one  on ebay, but its a different MK Blossom pink bag.


----------



## coivcte

fabdiva said:


> Loving the blossom pink Miranda.  Really debating whether I should pull the trigger.  Damn I wish I was rich!



fabdiva, check Pink Bag thread, i replied to your post.
This Blossom Pink Miranda is the Ex Small size, not Medium as listed.


----------



## ubo22

fabdiva said:


> Loving the blossom pink Miranda.  Really debating whether I should pull the trigger.  Damn I wish I was rich!


 


coivcte said:


> fabdiva, check Pink Bag thread, i replied to your post.
> This Blossom Pink Miranda is the Ex Small size, not Medium as listed.


 
If you do some searching, there is also a large for sale.  But it just says that it's pink and doesn't specify which shade of pink.


----------



## Jenilyn2009

fabdiva said:


> Loving the blossom pink Miranda.  Really debating whether I should pull the trigger.  Damn I wish I was rich!



Im in love with this bag as well


----------



## ilysukixD

Alice89 said:


> Dear Ladies,
> I so need your help. I am desperately looking for the Hamilton Large Tote in black with SILVER Hardware which is made of soft leather, NOT Saffiano... However, here in Germany I just cant' find it anymore and I just don't wana buy a used one on ebay...
> But next month I'll be travelling to the US for a month (can't wait!!! ) and I so so so hope that I can find it somewhere there. I'll be in Florida for approx 1 1/2 week and then we're travelling all the way up to NYC. So there will be plenty of shops where I can look for this bag. So what do you think - is there any chance that I can get it anywhere? Is it still sold in the US? Do I have to rather look at outlet stores or is there also a chance at the "normal " stores like Macy's, Bloomindales etc.? You can't imagine how I am lusting for this bag.  I so hope that you guys can help me. I would be much calmer if I knew that I will definitely find it somewhere over there.
> So yeah, sorry, for my bad English but I havn't spoken or written it in a while and yea, I'm so super-excited that it feels like if I can't build a proper sentence anymore... :giggles:
> So yeah, looking forward to hopefully good news from you!!



I saw this on ebay, not sure if you want preowned
http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-purse-/321661805981


----------



## B_girl_

All of a sudden I have became obsessed with the colorblock suttons! I think there gorgeous!


----------



## mollyloves

Possibly the Hamilton tote or Selma


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Quite bag content at the moment, so I moved on to accessories! Just bought the Michael Kors Fulton in blossom with ghw, and pale blue with shw. Can't wait!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Medium Selma in:
Dark Dune
Black with SHW
Pale pink

Selma messenger in:
Pale pink
Tri-colour nude.

Jet set small zip tote in black.


----------



## missmoimoi

iheart_purses said:


> My wants list is getting big
> I want the Alexis satchel in Grey (which is on sale now)
> saffiano e/w Hamilton in Aqua
> the new Colette satchel in black or navy (have to see it in person now)
> Selma Messenger in pale pink
> Top zip jet set tote in Dark dune
> Odette grommet in pearl grey
> 
> I feel like I will take whichever one the handbag gods hand down to me first
> going shopping next weekend fingers and toes are crossed.



Hi!  I saw the new Colette totes at Holt Renfrew (Vancouver) on Thurs.

2 x large leather in Peanut & Navy - a pretty shade of navy, both gold hw
1 x med leather in sunflower yellow - I don't know if this is the official designer colour name but personally, I LOVE this shade of yellow!  
1 x small canvas with tan croc embossed leather trim - or was this med?  the med isn't very big, just slim
1 x small canvas with yellow croc embossed leather trim - same here - was this the med???

You know what's awesome about the large (leather) Colette top zip tote?  It has a semi-hidden zip pocket on one (interior) side as well as the front zip pocket - hard to describe but man, this means loads of org pockets.  I've always been a sucker for built-in org in any handbag.

I already have a Kate Spade Claremont Drive Marcella (lrg yellow) which is also inspired by Celine Luggage tote.  It's bigger than the MK large Colette top zip tote but I don't know if I can rationalize another similar bag (ever).  The MK sunny yellow Colette is a MUCH nicer shade of yellow but that is my personal preference in terms of colour.  Whew - sorry to be so long winded


----------



## iheart_purses

missmoimoi said:


> Hi!  I saw the new Colette totes at Holt Renfrew (Vancouver) on Thurs.
> 
> 2 x large leather in Peanut & Navy - a pretty shade of navy, both gold hw
> 1 x med leather in sunflower yellow - I don't know if this is the official designer colour name but personally, I LOVE this shade of yellow!
> 1 x small canvas with tan croc embossed leather trim - or was this med?  the med isn't very big, just slim
> 1 x small canvas with yellow croc embossed leather trim - same here - was this the med???
> 
> You know what's awesome about the large (leather) Colette top zip tote?  It has a semi-hidden zip pocket on one (interior) side as well as the front zip pocket - hard to describe but man, this means loads of org pockets.  I've always been a sucker for built-in org in any handbag.
> 
> I already have a Kate Spade Claremont Drive Marcella (lrg yellow) which is also inspired by Celine Luggage tote.  It's bigger than the MK large Colette top zip tote but I don't know if I can rationalize another similar bag (ever).  The MK sunny yellow Colette is a MUCH nicer shade of yellow but that is my personal preference in terms of colour.  Whew - sorry to be so long winded
> 
> View attachment 2896249


 
How would you say the leather was on the Colette?  Is it delicate and scratchable like the hamilton traveler? or more durable like the original pebble leather hamilton? 
I only made it to an outlet this weekend, they had some interesting boutique bags on clearance, but nothing that was on my list, so I had to say no.  Hoping to go to the boutique tuesday 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## missmoimoi

iheart_purses said:


> How would you say the leather was on the Colette?  Is it delicate and scratchable like the hamilton traveler? or more durable like the original pebble leather hamilton?
> I only made it to an outlet this weekend, they had some interesting boutique bags on clearance, but nothing that was on my list, so I had to say no.  Hoping to go to the boutique tuesday



Hi - MK website refers to the leather on the Colette as Vitello which is the same as the Hamilton Traveler bags BUT I think they may have a made a little improvement with the Colette bags.  I immediately felt that the leather had more of a sheen (not entirely matte, buffed leather) so that it might have been coated but not seriously coated like plasticized or rubberized, kwim?  It's not as shiny as patent leather - not even close to that but just a sheen.  I should go back this week and inspect again - this is just my immediate gut reaction to the leather - I think it got waxed or treated????  

I will take some photos & post when I can.


----------



## Minkette

I ordered a Colette (large) which will be here later this week. I'll post pics when it arrives!


----------



## missmoimoi

Minkette said:


> I ordered a Colette (large) which will be here later this week. I'll post pics when it arrives!



Ooh!  What colour did you get?  I've seen peanut, navy & sun but I really want to see the chili red.

Do you think the online dimensions are accurate?  It is pretty much 15 x 15 if you round up.  I've got to go back to Holts and check them out again.  Maybe I will even bring a tape measure LOL


----------



## acm1134

This is on my wish list !!! Maybe one day it will go on sale


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

It's definitely a "celine" dupe. That shape is really popular right now with LOTS of brands, I saw a lower end purse brand in Macy's in the exact same shape, size, zipper placement etc... The colette is sorta the same leather as the traveler but something is different. It does not seem as delicate as the leather on my traveler, if that makes sense. I don't think it needs to be handled with kid gloves. The chili color is beautiful.


----------



## iheart_purses

It is interesting that the Large Colette comes in Peanut, but the satchel comes in luggage. I wonder if this is a mistake on the site or if they are different colours. I definitely want the satchel size, I think the large one would be way too big for me. (medium selma is my size of purse) I have to try this bag on SOON!! Omg, the waiting is killing me, just the closest boutique is about an hour from me.


----------



## Minkette

missmoimoi said:


> Ooh!  What colour did you get?  I've seen peanut, navy & sun but I really want to see the chili red.
> 
> Do you think the online dimensions are accurate?  It is pretty much 15 x 15 if you round up.  I've got to go back to Holts and check them out again.  Maybe I will even bring a tape measure LOL


I got one in Luggage from Neimans... it looks a bit darker than the peanut color. I am not a fan of gold hardware, however, MK doesn't do many brown bags with silver hardware...

So we will see..


----------



## keishapie1973

Minkette said:


> I ordered a Colette (large) which will be here later this week. I'll post pics when it arrives!





Minkette said:


> I got one in Luggage from Neimans... it looks a bit darker than the peanut color. I am not a fan of gold hardware, however, MK doesn't do many brown bags with silver hardware...
> 
> So we will see..



Ooh' I can't wait to see it. This bag is at the top of my wish list......


----------



## missmoimoi

iheart_purses said:


> It is interesting that the Large Colette comes in Peanut, but the satchel comes in luggage. I wonder if this is a mistake on the site or if they are different colours. I definitely want the satchel size, I think the large one would be way too big for me. (medium selma is my size of purse) I have to try this bag on SOON!! Omg, the waiting is killing me, just the closest boutique is about an hour from me.


 
Oh, okay.  I didn't know there was a satchel versus large zip top tote?  I thought they were one and the same bag.


That would make 3 sizes and I've only seen 2.


----------



## AuntJulie

I want a Dillon, a Colette, a Greenwich, and the Cindy. That's all.....for now. Lol


----------



## B_girl_

Would like a pearl grey sutton


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

A winning power ball ticket and the snow and 0 degree temps to just GO AWAY!!


----------



## momo

I would love a grey with silver hardware Greenwich!!


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> A winning power ball ticket and the snow and 0 degree temps to just GO AWAY!!


+1 
LOL!  :lolots:


----------



## Euromutt86

Maybe something in Purple?? I have no idea. I'm pretty sure I have all the colors of the rainbow by now. HAHA!


----------



## missmoimoi

iheart_purses said:


> How would you say the leather was on the Colette?  Is it delicate and scratchable like the hamilton traveler? or more durable like the original pebble leather hamilton?
> I only made it to an outlet this weekend, they had some interesting boutique bags on clearance, but nothing that was on my list, so I had to say no.  Hoping to go to the boutique tuesday


 

I got the 15 x 15 dimensions online but it's got to be wrong!  For $398, you get the large Colette leather tote but I don't think it's 15 x 15...didn't use a tape measure but still...a nice size but doesn't seem like 15 x 15 to me (or 15 x 14.5)


----------



## smileydimples

missmoimoi said:


> I got the 15 x 15 dimensions online but it's got to be wrong!  For $398, you get the large Colette leather tote but I don't think it's 15 x 15...didn't use a tape measure but still...a nice size but doesn't seem like 15 x 15 to me (or 15 x 14.5)[/QUO
> They are both real nice sizes .but I am so addicted to my studded Selmas I wont get one. How do you think the leather will hold up


----------



## missmoimoi

Minkette said:


> I got one in Luggage from Neimans... it looks a bit darker than the peanut color. I am not a fan of gold hardware, however, MK doesn't do many brown bags with silver hardware...
> 
> So we will see..



Hi  do you have any pics of your new Colette?  Do have real dimensions?  MK website is where I saw the 15 x 15 dimensions but smaller measurements are quoted at Nordstrom and NM (I think, just going by memory here).  It would be odd if MK got their own dimensions wrong but seriously...I don't think the large Colette is quite as large as 15 x 15.


----------



## keishapie1973

Next up will probably be a crossbody medium Selma in Sun. I also have my eye on the Colette in navy..... 

I already backordered a fuschia medium Selma. My collection is constantly changing.....


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> Next up will probably be a crossbody medium Selma in Sun. I also have my eye on the Colette in navy.....
> 
> I already backordered a fuschia medium Selma. My collection is constantly changing.....


Keishapie1973, I was thinking a crossbody bag is in my future.  I think I like the size of the medium Selma messenger, but wondering if it would be too wide of a depth for a crossbody bag.  Any thoughts?


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> Keishapie1973, I was thinking a crossbody bag is in my future.  I think I like the size of the medium Selma messenger, but wondering if it would be too wide of a depth for a crossbody bag.  Any thoughts?



I've never actually tried one on. In pics, it looks perfect.  MK just keeps releasing these great styles and colors. I think my bag contentment lasted one month!!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> I've never actually tried one on. In pics, it looks perfect.  MK just keeps releasing these great styles and colors. I think my bag contentment lasted one month!!!!



+1 just when I think I am finally content with my collection,  new beautiful bags come out!


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> i've never actually tried one on. In pics, it looks perfect.  Mk just keeps releasing these great styles and colors. I think my bag contentment lasted one month!!!!


lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

ubo22 said:


> Keishapie1973, I was thinking a crossbody bag is in my future.  I think I like the size of the medium Selma messenger, but wondering if it would be too wide of a depth for a crossbody bag.  Any thoughts?


I have a mini and med messenger Selma. I think they are great as crossbodies! They don't sit flat against the body, but being that they're wider it's easier to put things in and get things out of it. I'm looking at maybe getting another in Sun. I'm craving a small yellow bag.


----------



## ubo22

BeachBagGal said:


> I have a mini and med messenger Selma. I think they are great as crossbodies! They don't sit flat against the body, but being that they're wider it's easier to put things in and get things out of it. I'm looking at maybe getting another in Sun. I'm craving a small yellow bag.


Thanks for the reply.  I think I just need to see one in person.  I prefer cross-body type bags not to be so structured.  I'm debating between the medium Selma messenger or purchasing a long leather strap for my LV Galliera to use it for cross-body wear.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ubo22 said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I think I just need to see one in person.  I prefer cross-body type bags not to be so structured.  I'm debating between the medium Selma messenger or purchasing a long leather strap for my LV Galliera to use it for cross-body wear.


Yeah I used to feel that way about crossbody bags. I was used to softer, slouchier ones that could conform more to the body. The one nice thing about the Selmas is when you set them down they actually sit upright. Lots of my smaller crossbody bags have to be laid flat (which I don't always care to do when going out). Def try them on if you can to see if it feels right to you. I had to get used to their structure at first, but now I'm good.


----------



## smileydimples

I really want the pale blue studded Medium selma!! I keep talking myself out of it because of color transfer then I see it and want it more. I love selma's but my favorite is the studded selma. I wish they came in large like my chocolate one. I have red,fuschia,navy,chocolate........I wish Macy's would get it I have a gift card,but since I couldnt replace my Dillion I got there's some funds for it  ohhhhh decisions


----------



## missmoimoi

keishapie1973 said:


> Next up will probably be a crossbody medium Selma in Sun. I also have my eye on the Colette in navy.....
> 
> I already backordered a fuschia medium Selma. My collection is constantly changing.....


 
I was hoping to see the large chili red Colette but so far, no red - not in the boutique and not at Holt Renfrew.  Eventually, given the time, I will scope out other MK boutiques.  My fear is that the red is only available in the USA.  I don't want to order online without having seen it plus I'd have to pay duty & shipping


----------



## missphilippa

I'm at Bangkok International Airport and quickly sought out the MK store. Love, love, love this red Dillon. I was so tempted to buy it, but I just recently bought a Casey and I'm still broke lol.


----------



## coivcte

Something pink, maybe something with stud...


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I wanted something in navy blue but not a structured bag. I chose the large navy camden satchel after returning a croc navy dillon. I love the tassels and the detachable MK charm. The extra long body strap is a added bonus! My new blue jellys match it perfectly.


----------



## CinthiaZ

missphilippa said:


> I'm at Bangkok International Airport and quickly sought out the MK store. Love, love, love this red Dillon. I was so tempted to buy it, but I just recently bought a Casey and I'm still broke lol.


I like that red and silver Dillion bag too! Our friend on here, cdtracing has one and it is gorgeous! I did see your Casey though, so that should keep you pretty contented for awhile! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I wanted something in navy blue but not a structured bag. I chose the large navy camden satchel after returning a croc navy dillon. I love the tassels and the detachable MK charm. The extra long body strap is a added bonus! My new blue jellys match it perfectly.


I love the Camden bags! That blue is awesome! Nice to see something different for a change!


----------



## B_girl_

Pale pink jet set


----------



## myluvofbags

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I wanted something in navy blue but not a structured bag. I chose the large navy camden satchel after returning a croc navy dillon. I love the tassels and the detachable MK charm. The extra long body strap is a added bonus! My new blue jellys match it perfectly.



This is beautiful, both in color and style!


----------



## Alice89

OMG - I just discovered this and I'm so in love! That's exactly what I've been looking for since I sold my large MCM Shopper. 
It's the Izzy Large Leather Tote in Luggage/Black.

Has anybody already seen it in real? I think that's now definitely my next Must-Have.


----------



## coivcte

coivcte said:


> Something pink, maybe something with stud...



Just ordered a Medium Studded Selma in Luggage, hope that will fulfil one of my wishes.
I haven't seen it IRL, a bit worried but excited at the same time.


----------



## ubo22

Alice89 said:


> OMG - I just discovered this and I'm so in love! That's exactly what I've been looking for since I sold my large MCM Shopper.
> It's the Izzy Large Leather Tote in Luggage/Black.
> 
> Has anybody already seen it in real? I think that's now definitely my next Must-Have.


Is it reversible?


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Just ordered a Medium Studded Selma in Luggage, hope that will fulfil one of my wishes.
> I haven't seen it IRL, a bit worried but excited at the same time.


I think brown bags with gold studs look really nice.  Please post pictures when it arrives.


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> Is it reversible?



MK site says it is


----------



## ubo22

Alice89 said:


> OMG - I just discovered this and I'm so in love! That's exactly what I've been looking for since I sold my large MCM Shopper.
> It's the Izzy Large Leather Tote in Luggage/Black.
> 
> Has anybody already seen it in real? I think that's now definitely my next Must-Have.


 


ubo22 said:


> Is it reversible?


 


paula3boys said:


> MK site says it is


 
OMG.  And it's relatively cheap, too.  Only $298 for the large?!  And it's leather and comes with that small pouch!    I think this might be next on my list, too.  I love the color combinations available, as well.


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> OMG.  And it's relatively cheap, too.  Only $298 for the large?!  And it's leather and comes with that small pouch!    I think this might be next on my list, too.  I love the color combinations available, as well.



I am hoping for some other color combos to come out since I have a mandarin bag and just got a second black bag. I have 2 different blue family bags as well. lol


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> I am hoping for some other color combos to come out since I have a mandarin bag and just got a second black bag. I have 2 different blue family bags as well. lol


I, personally, like that the MK medallion can be taken off.  I also like the black/luggage color combo.  Great for all seasons.  That small pouch will come in handy, as well, as a clutch or cosmetic bag.  I wish it had a snap or zipper, but you can't get everything!


----------



## B_girl_

Would it be weird to get the blossom/suntan sutton if I already have the same color pattern in the tote? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 (want this one)






Have this one


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I think the color combo is a little too identical even though the style designs are completely different. Which one do you like best as far as function?


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> Would it be weird to get the blossom/suntan sutton if I already have the same color pattern in the tote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (want this one)
> 
> View attachment 2915516
> 
> Have this one


 


BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I think the color combo is a little too identical even though the style designs are completely different. Which one do you like best as far as function?


 
I agree with Baglady 3375.  I would pick the style bag you like better and go with that one.


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> I agree with Baglady 3375.  I would pick the style bag you like better and go with that one.



+1 and I vote for the tote


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I like the tote too.


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> I agree with Baglady 3375.  I would pick the style bag you like better and go with that one.





B_girl_ said:


> Would it be weird to get the blossom/suntan sutton if I already have the same color pattern in the tote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915515
> 
> 
> BTW how is your Blossom Pink Hamilton holding up?


----------



## keishapie1973

B_girl_ said:


> Would it be weird to get the blossom/suntan sutton if I already have the same color pattern in the tote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (want this one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915516
> 
> Have this one



Yes, I do think they are too similar to own both. Keep whichever style you like best.....


----------



## B_girl_

Thank you all for your help! I think I may just keep my tote, it stands out a little more i think because its bigger & can hold more of my stuff


----------



## B_girl_

coivcte said:


> B_girl_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be weird to get the blossom/suntan sutton if I already have the same color pattern in the tote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW how is your Blossom Pink Hamilton holding up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its holding up very well! I havent used it yet though, waiting for spring and warmer weather to bring it out
Click to expand...


----------



## Pinkalicious

I need a medium colette messenger!


----------



## myluvofbags

I want another Miranda!


----------



## Sassyjgm

I want the new jet set metallic leather medium chain bag. &#127796; it will be perfect for date night concerts, our trip to Los Cabos, and just summer running around....see! (sigh) I need this bag.


----------



## Alice89

ubo22 said:


> I, personally, like that the MK medallion can be taken off.  I also like the black/luggage color combo.  Great for all seasons.  That small pouch will come in handy, as well, as a clutch or cosmetic bag.  I wish it had a snap or zipper, but you can't get everything!


Oh, I am thinking exactly the same!  I just hope that I will find this bag somewhere when Im over in the US next month. I would also prefer it with silver hardware but as you said you can't get everything. 
It's really so handy that it's reversible and I really do love the color combo as well. Woohoo, now I'm super-excited to see it in real.


----------



## coivcte

Another Michael Kors! Annoyed at friends or work mates who keep asking me to branch out on my designer bags collection. Sorry I just can't, not now anyway......


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Another Michael Kors! Annoyed at friends or work mates who keep asking me to branch out on my designer bags collection. Sorry I just can't, not now anyway......


I agree!  Every time I see a handbag or outfit that I love, it just happens to be a Michael Kors.  It's really uncanny.  All of his designs are top notch, in my opinion.


----------



## ubo22

Alice89 said:


> Oh, I am thinking exactly the same!  I just hope that I will find this bag somewhere when Im over in the US next month. I would also prefer it with silver hardware but as you said you can't get everything.
> It's really so handy that it's reversible and I really do love the color combo as well. Woohoo, now I'm super-excited to see it in real.


If you do see it in real life, please take and post pictures!  I haven't seen this one yet in the stores.


----------



## Alice89

ubo22 said:


> If you do see it in real life, please take and post pictures!  I haven't seen this one yet in the stores.



Yeah, I definitely will! I think I'll come across a few MK-Stores and Bloomingdale's and Macy's and wherever they sell MK when we are travelling all the way up from Sunshine State to NYC and I've already told my BF that we have to stop by every single store which could stock THIS bag.


----------



## 2 stars

I'm eyeing the Colette in watermelon. Haven't seen the color IRL but i'm loving it so far from website pictures.


----------



## coivcte

2 stars said:


> I'm eyeing the Colette in watermelon. Haven't seen the color IRL but i'm loving it so far from website pictures.



Ah......these MK bags are really an addiction, aren't they.
Did you sort out your Miranda Tote while out on Friday night? 
I am really hoping you have good news!!


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> I agree!  Every time I see a handbag or outfit that I love, it just happens to be a Michael Kors.  It's really uncanny.  All of his designs are top notch, in my opinion.



Me too,  really annoying.   So,  whenever I'm also wearing his shoes,  clothing or jewelry,  I make a point of pointing it out to certain people.  I'll say look at this great blouse I'm wearing from MK, he makes more than bags and is a truly great designer!   Then "they" get annoyed and irritated!   Lol!


----------



## myluvofbags

I want an MK bag in a light purple please!


----------



## myluvofbags

A purple color something like this!


----------



## coivcte

Own one Medium Selma in Mandarin and wanted another one.
Debating between 1. Studded Luggage or the 2. New Colorblock in Nude/White/Luggage.
What do you ladies think? 

Why are there so many nice Selma......headache!!!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

coivcte said:


> Own one Medium Selma in Mandarin and wanted another one.
> Debating between 1. Studded Luggage or the 2. New Colorblock in Nude/White/Luggage.
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> Why are there so many nice Selma......headache!!!!!



I love the luggage selma but I'm not a fan of it with the studs. I'm not sure why because I really love studded selmas. It's actually one of my wish list items. I, however, love the nude/white/luggage colorbock selma. It's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## melbo

Pink medium hamilton. Sutton in Navy, Medium selma in light blue, pale pink crossbody &#128522;


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Pink medium hamilton. Sutton in Navy, Medium selma in light blue, pale pink crossbody &#128522;


Is that all?  LOL!  :lolots:


----------



## Norwegian Girl

keishapie1973 said:


> MK just keeps releasing these great styles and colors. I think my bag contentment lasted one month!!!!



Lol! Same here, but since my Miranda deal fell through as the seller had a change of heart, I could justify buying the Selma medium messenger in Pale Blue  today. It is really gorgeous in watermelon as well.


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Lol! Same here, but since my Miranda deal fell through as the seller had a change of heart, I could justify buying the Selma medium messenger in Pale Blue  today. It is really gorgeous in watermelon as well.


Ohhhh.  Sorry to hear the Miranda deal fell through.  The seller was probably a member of TPF and realized the true value of that bag.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Ohhhh.  Sorry to hear the Miranda deal fell through.  The seller was probably a member of the TPF and realized the true value of that bag.



Perhaps, but I don't think so. If so it would never been put up for sale at that price.


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Perhaps, but I don't think so. If so it would never been put up for sale at that price.


Do you know why the seller had a change of heart?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Do you know why the seller had a change of heart?



No, but I'm sure she had her reasons.  As it turned out I think I'll be just as happy with the messenger, and not needing to be as careful with it as I would have had to be with the Miranda. When the kids grow older I might consider buying another.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> Is that all?  LOL!  :lolots:


Lol, for now! Not sure which one would come first because they are all so beautiful!


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Lol, for now! Not sure which one would come first because they are all so beautiful!


Maybe you should go for the navy Sutton first since your other bags are bright, light colors so far.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> Maybe you should go for the navy Sutton first since your other bags are bright, light colors so far.



That's the plan, but my Macy's doesn't have any and I feel like I need to carry it around to see how it would look, especially because it would be my first Sutton.


----------



## DiamondsForever

My wishlist:
1. Pale pink medium Selma messenger or satchel without studs.
2. Nude colour block medium Selma messenger or satchel.
3. Black Selma with SHW....

Looking further ahead I'd also love bags in Dark Dune, Raspberry and Pearl Grey when funds allow.....


----------



## B_girl_

Have my eye on the pale pink sutton!


----------



## CinthiaZ

If I ever do break down and get a saffiano bag, it will be the Sutton. I really don't need or want anymore right now. I am peffectly contented with the bags I have already.


----------



## coivcte

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2921191
> 
> 
> 
> Have my eye on the pale pink sutton!



Wow.....nice. Don't know why I feel the Pale Pink looks nicer on the Sutton compared to Selma? However I feel the Pale Blue looks nicer on the Selma than the Sutton.
Only my opinion though and base on these photos as I have not seen either IRL.


----------



## B_girl_

Should I go for the pale pink cindy satchel?


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2922020
> 
> 
> 
> Should I go for the pale pink cindy satchel?



I think the pale pink looks better on the sutton.   Color is somewhat similar to your blossom tote.  Do you have anything in blue?   Pale blue is nice too.


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2922020
> 
> 
> Should I go for the pale pink cindy satchel?


 


myluvofbags said:


> I think the pale pink looks better on the sutton.   Color is somewhat similar to your blossom tote.  Do you have anything in blue?   Pale blue is nice too.


+1
The Sutton has a very feminine silhouette, so looks really good in the lighter, brighter colors like pink.  B_girl, all of your bags are pink or a colorblock with pink.  Don't you want to branch out with your colors?


----------



## B_girl_

ubo22 said:


> +1
> The Sutton has a very feminine silhouette, so looks really good in the lighter, brighter colors like pink.  B_girl, all of your bags are pink or a colorblock with pink.  Don't you want to branch out with your colors?



I really like the pale blue! Just not sure what it would match with :/


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> I really like the pale blue! Just not sure what it would match with :/


EVERYTHING!  No, but really, pale blue would work with so many summer outfits...creams, pastels, light greys, browns.  It would even pop against a black outfit.


----------



## B_girl_

ubo22 said:


> EVERYTHING!  No, but really, pale blue would work with so many summer outfits...creams, pastels, light greys, browns.  It would even pop against a black outfit.


You think the pale blue cindy dome satchel? Or selma?


----------



## B_girl_

ubo22 said:


> EVERYTHING!  No, but really, pale blue would work with so many summer outfits...creams, pastels, light greys, browns.  It would even pop against a black outfit.



Or i've seen it in the e/w hamilton!


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> You think the pale blue cindy dome satchel? Or selma?


 


B_girl_ said:


> Or i've seen it in the e/w hamilton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922113


 
For the summer, I usually start pulling out my soft leather (or coated canvas) bags. Most of my lighter colored bags are not so structured.  But for my structured bags, I like a more feminine shape/style in the summer.  I'd go with either the Cindy or the Hamilton in pale blue.  I love myself a Selma, too, but not as much for the summer as some of my other bags.


----------



## B_girl_

ubo22 said:


> For the summer, I usually start pulling out my soft leather (or coated canvas) bags. Most of my lighter colored bags are not so structured.  But for my structured bags, I like a more feminine shape/style in the summer.  I'd go with either the Cindy or the Hamilton in pale blue.  I love myself a Selma, too, but not as much for the summer as some of my other bags.


I am really liking the cindy! Just because I have a lot of hamiltons, do you think I should do the pale blue or watermelon?


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> I am really liking the cindy! Just because I have a lot of hamiltons, do you think I should do the pale blue or watermelon?


Since you already own a few Hamiltons, definitely try the Cindy.  I love the shape...reminds me of my LV Alma.  Watermelon looks nice, but is still close to pink.  Maybe you could try pale blue and see how you like it?


----------



## B_girl_

ubo22 said:


> Since you already own a few Hamiltons, definitely try the Cindy.  I love the shape...reminds me of my LV Alma.  Watermelon looks nice, but is still close to pink.  Maybe you could try pale blue and see how you like it?




I think you're right! I have 5 pink bags, maybe its time for something different


----------



## cdtracing

B_girl_ said:


> I am really liking the cindy! Just because I have a lot of hamiltons, do you think I should do the pale blue or watermelon?



I really like the Cindy as well.  It's a change from the Hamilton's & would look great in the pastel blue or pink.


----------



## cbarber1123

I want the sun ew Hamilton. Saw this bag at belk and it caught my eye. It's beautiful.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> EVERYTHING!  No, but really, pale blue would work with so many summer outfits...creams, pastels, light greys, browns.  It would even pop against a black outfit.



I plan to wear my pale blue Selma medium messenger with navy, Khaki,  sandcolors, white, pale blue, pink, blossom, grey and much more. It is a very versatile color, so I would definately recommend this for you. Especially having 5 pink bags already. I try not to have more than one bag in each color. I think you should go for it


----------



## B_girl_

Norwegian Girl said:


> I plan to wear my pale blue Selma medium messenger with navy, Khaki,  sandcolors, white, pale blue, pink, blossom, grey and much more. It is a very versatile color, so I would definately recommend this for you. Especially having 5 pink bags already. I try not to have more than one bag in each color. I think you should go for it



Thank you so much! I just ordered the pale blue medium cindy satchel


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> Thank you so much! I just ordered the pale blue medium cindy satchel


I think you're going to end up liking and using it more than you think.    Please post pictures when it arrives.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

B_girl_ said:


> Thank you so much! I just ordered the pale blue medium cindy satchel



Congrats on your new bag!  Great choice! This color makes any bag look stunning in my oppinion.  I just know you'll love it!


----------



## B_girl_

ubo22 said:


> I think you're going to end up liking and using it more than you think.    Please post pictures when it arrives.


 Thank you so much for your help  I will be sure to post pics!


----------



## B_girl_

Norwegian Girl said:


> Congrats on your new bag!  Great choice! This color makes any bag look stunning in my oppinion.  I just know you'll love it!


Thank you!  Could I see a pic of your pale blue? Is it silver hardware?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

B_girl_ said:


> Thank you!  Could I see a pic of your pale blue? Is it silver hardware?



No, It's ghw. I love my new bag!


----------



## B_girl_

Norwegian Girl said:


> No, It's ghw. I love my new bag!




That color is breathtaking! Its so different from my ordinary pink all the time! Thank you!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

B_girl_ said:


> That color is breathtaking! Its so different from my ordinary pink all the time! Thank you!



You're very welcome!  Please post pics when you get your new bag!


----------



## B_girl_

Norwegian Girl said:


> You're very welcome!  Please post pics when you get your new bag!


I certainly will! It may take a couple of days to get here macy's said , because the bag in that color is back ordered


----------



## CocoChannel

I'm really liking this with the gold tone detailing...wish it came in black too! Would white totally get dirty or what? I like the luggage I'd have to see this in store but I like the pics


----------



## cdtracing

CocoChannel said:


> I'm really liking this with the gold tone detailing...wish it came in black too! Would white totally get dirty or what? I like the luggage I'd have to see this in store but I like the pics



Has this hit the stores yet?  I'd like to see this in person myself.


----------



## melbo

Hi girls, I need your opinion on what bag I should get. I'm looking for a crossbody I can use for a casual look, think romper with sandals. I'm debating between these 2:


Pros:
Large
Unique
Suede leather
Removable strap
Cons:
Not my usual style
Material look cheap? 
Limited wear.. Cannot dress up? 
I was thinking I could eventually remove tassels and replace with chains or other colored one like this one. 



This is the 2nd:


Pros :
Spring /summer look
Goes with everything (imo) 
Perfect size
Cons:
I have too much saffiano 
Would prefer pale pink but sold out

I'm really on the fence about this one. Any suggestions?


----------



## CocoChannel

cdtracing said:


> Has this hit the stores yet?  I'd like to see this in person myself.




I'm pretty sure it's online only right now. I found it on Macy's.com. I'm going shopping this weekend and I will try to find it


----------



## ilysukixD

Pink Miranda XS


----------



## coivcte

ilysukixD said:


> Pink Miranda XS



Is this in store? Full price?


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Hi girls, I need your opinion on what bag I should get. I'm looking for a crossbody I can use for a casual look, think romper with sandals. I'm debating between these 2:
> View attachment 2923877
> 
> Pros:
> Large
> Unique
> Suede leather
> Removable strap
> Cons:
> Not my usual style
> Material look cheap?
> Limited wear.. Cannot dress up?
> I was thinking I could eventually remove tassels and replace with chains or other colored one like this one.
> View attachment 2923878
> 
> 
> This is the 2nd:
> View attachment 2923879
> 
> Pros :
> Spring /summer look
> Goes with everything (imo)
> Perfect size
> Cons:
> I have too much saffiano
> Would prefer pale pink but sold out
> 
> I'm really on the fence about this one. Any suggestions?


Melbo, I'm stumped.  Neither is really my style, but for a romper with sandals, I think the first one would look best...more of a boho look and feel which is in style right now.  The second one is more "uptown" IMO...I think it could work for casual as well as dressy outfits.  But if you want a more laid-back bag, I'd go with the first one and accessorize it as you choose.  Also, the removable strap gives you some versatility with how you could wear and use it.  Does it come in any other colors?


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> Melbo, I'm stumped.  Neither is really my style, but for a romper with sandals, I think the first one would look best...more of a boho look and feel which is in style right now.  The second one is more "uptown" IMO...I think it could work for casual as well as dressy outfits.  But if you want a more laid-back bag, I'd go with the first one and accessorize it as you choose.  Also, the removable strap gives you some versatility with how you could wear and use it.  Does it come in any other colors?



The first one comes in a caramel. I want to try new things this year, but I'm worried because I can't return if I don't like. A part of me wants to be daring but the other part is cringing. I am sooo conflicted. Would a small sutton work with that style?


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> Hi girls, I need your opinion on what bag I should get. I'm looking for a crossbody I can use for a casual look, think romper with sandals. I'm debating between these 2:
> View attachment 2923877
> 
> Pros:
> Large
> Unique
> Suede leather
> Removable strap
> Cons:
> Not my usual style
> Material look cheap?
> Limited wear.. Cannot dress up?
> I was thinking I could eventually remove tassels and replace with chains or other colored one like this one.
> View attachment 2923878
> 
> 
> This is the 2nd:
> View attachment 2923879
> 
> Pros :
> Spring /summer look
> Goes with everything (imo)
> Perfect size
> Cons:
> I have too much saffiano
> Would prefer pale pink but sold out
> 
> I'm really on the fence about this one. Any suggestions?



If you can find no 2 in pale pink its a great buy, so pretty... I've got it and had a ton of compliments. It is a little small for an every day bag unless you're very minimal! I would ask yourself, what are you going to wear it with and how much stuff do you want to carry?


----------



## melbo

DiamondsForever said:


> If you can find no 2 in pale pink its a great buy, so pretty... I've got it and had a ton of compliments. It is a little small for an every day bag unless you're very minimal! I would ask yourself, what are you going to wear it with and how much stuff do you want to carry?



I would want to wear in summer. Many times I like to just carry my continental wallet and 6 in. Phone. The purse has to fit that without feeling like it's busting at the seams.


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> The first one comes in a caramel. I want to try new things this year, but I'm worried because I can't return if I don't like. A part of me wants to be daring but the other part is cringing. I am sooo conflicted. Would a small sutton work with that style?


Does the small Sutton have a workable cross-body strap?


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> Does the small Sutton have a workable cross-body strap?



It could work as a crossbody but if I'm getting a Sutton I might as well get a medium and carry it on my arm. These are the rompers that looked amazing on me. I also have long flowy dresses in black and melon. 

Would this Sutton match with these or would it be too busy?


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> It could work as a crossbody but if I'm getting a Sutton I might as well get a medium and carry it on my arm. These are the rompers that looked amazing on me. I also have long flowy dresses in black and melon.
> 
> Would this Sutton match with these or would it be too busy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2924303


Hmmm.   Looking at the rompers and your sandals and thinking about the colors of your other dresses, I would try something in pale pink or pale blue.  You could also do black as an accent to your sandals, but I think browns or pastels work better in the summer than black.  Since you don't want to be daring with bag #1 (which, personally, I would get in caramel and not black for the summer), now that I see everything together, I think bag #2, the jet set cross-body, might work best.  The Sutton really is a hand-held bag that looks best carried that way.  Rompers call for a small cross-body bag, IMO.


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> It could work as a crossbody but if I'm getting a Sutton I might as well get a medium and carry it on my arm. These are the rompers that looked amazing on me. I also have long flowy dresses in black and melon.
> 
> Would this Sutton match with these or would it be too busy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2924303



Bag #2 would look great with both of those outfits. Bag #1 does not seem like a spring/ summer bag because of the materials.....


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> Hmmm.   Looking at the rompers and your sandals and thinking about the colors of your other dresses, I would try something in pale pink or pale blue.  You could also do black as an accent to your sandals, but I think browns or pastels work better in the summer than black.  Since you don't want to be daring with bag #1 (which, personally, I would get in caramel and not black for the summer), now that I see everything together, I think bag #2, the jet set cross-body, might work best.  The Sutton really is a hand-held bag that looks best carried that way.  Rompers call for a small cross-body bag, IMO.


Completely agree. I'm not a crossbody kind of girl, but those rompers actually looked good on me, so I had to get a bag that went with the look. Love pastel colors and I'm thinking of getting the pale blue. The mani I'm currently wearing reminded me of what I love. 





keishapie1973 said:


> Bag #2 would look great with both of those outfits. Bag #1 does not seem like a spring/ summer bag because of the materials.....



Agreed. MK has so many options that sometimes it makes it so difficult to chose. You girls saved me from myself. Not sure what I was thinking. Thank you &#128522;


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> I would want to wear in summer. Many times I like to just carry my continental wallet and 6 in. Phone. The purse has to fit that without feeling like it's busting at the seams.



If you look at the pink bags thread there are some pictures of how much you can get in it. I think you'd be fine with that if its all you're carrying. I would defo go jet set chain cross body with those outfits.


----------



## melbo

Okay, both are available in light blue. Question is, which one looks best &#128522;
Cindy large dome 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Or jet set travel large crossbody


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Completely agree. I'm not a crossbody kind of girl, but those rompers actually looked good on me, so I had to get a bag that went with the look. Love pastel colors and I'm thinking of getting the pale blue. The mani I'm currently wearing reminded me of what I love.
> View attachment 2924311
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. MK has so many options that sometimes it makes it so difficult to chose. You girls saved me from myself. Not sure what I was thinking. Thank you &#128522;


The pale blue jet set cross-body bag would look great with your outfits.  Please let us know your final decision and post pictures when you get it!    By the way, for your long flowy summer dresses, think about bags like #1.  That bohemian look actually is a pretty nice summer look and comes together well with soft suede tasseled bags.


----------



## cdtracing

For summer, I would vote for #2 in either a bright color or a pastel.  Pale blue would go with either of the rompers you showed.  The cross body is nice for when you want to go light & not carry a large purse.
JMO.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> For summer, I would vote for #2 in either a bright color or a pastel.  Pale blue would go with either of the rompers you showed.  The cross body is nice for when you want to go light & not carry a large purse.
> JMO.



I'm going to my Macy's this weekend in the hopes that they'll have the crossbody for 25% off. On a side note, what is "soft Vitello leather"? How does it compare to saffiano?


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> I'm going to my Macy's this weekend in the hopes that they'll have the crossbody for 25% off. On a side note, what is "soft Vitello leather"? How does it compare to saffiano?



Vitello is calf leather.   It is really soft to the touch.   You should be able to get the 25% off until the 17th.   But pick up will be from the 18th unless it is already marked down then you can take it with you.   Good luck!


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> I'm going to my Macy's this weekend in the hopes that they'll have the crossbody for 25% off. On a side note, what is "soft Vitello leather"? How does it compare to saffiano?


It's the same leather that was on the Hamilton Traveler and is currently on the Colette.


----------



## melbo

Confession time. I bought this bag until I could visit Macy's. I know it's so similar to my Selma, but maybe there's a reason why I was impulsive. Lol. I got it for $180 so I know it wasn't such a great bargain. EBay had the same style for $30 less (not same color) But it's so cute. Siigh.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Confession time. I bought this bag until I could visit Macy's. I know it's so similar to my Selma, but maybe there's a reason why I was impulsive. Lol. I got it for $180 so I know it wasn't such a great bargain. EBay had the same style for $30 less (not same color) But it's so cute. Siigh.



Love the color block!  It will go with so many outfits.  Looks great with the sandals, too!


----------



## melbo

I had my heart set on that blue but then I got all sorts of ideas in my head after I saw this one. My wallet is inside the purse in all mod shots. My phone slid in without any forcing. I even bought a chain and have some fabric in the hopes that I can thread it though and give it an "edgier" look. &#128546;&#128557;It's times like this that I regret falling in love with purses.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Melbo, how are you getting on with the colour block Selma? Are you using it lots? Love this bag more and more as I see it...


----------



## melbo

DiamondsForever said:


> Melbo, how are you getting on with the colour block Selma? Are you using it lots? Love this bag more and more as I see it...




I have not used it yet. We had some weather around 50°s a couple days ago. Wind is chilly but the sun is shining. Once the snow is gone I will step out with this bag wearing some heels &#9786;


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> I have not used it yet. We had some weather around 50°s a couple days ago. Wind is chilly but the sun is shining. Once the snow is gone I will step out with this bag wearing some heels &#9786;



Its the sort of bag that puts you in the mood for spring/summer. So pretty. I think I want it in the medium messenger... Spent most of last summer wanting a light coloured pretty cross body bag. I think this is it.


----------



## melbo

DiamondsForever said:


> Its the sort of bag that puts you in the mood for spring/summer. So pretty. I think I want it in the medium messenger... Spent most of last summer wanting a light coloured pretty cross body bag. I think this is it.



It's very pretty. I bought some pink and yellow ribbon so I could wrap the handles or make a bow. I'll dress it up until I buy a purse in that color.


----------



## coivcte

Too many designs in too many nice colours, I can't choose.
I want to make the right decision as I am in Australia and can't afford to have buyer's remorse......


----------



## melbo

hxio12 said:


> hi, im trying to post a thread about my mk purse but somehow i cant post a thread, help?
> i just made an account today.



Hmm maybe it's because you're new? You might need a certain amount of posts in order to start your own thread. If you're super excited you can just post here,   http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/show-us-your-michael-kors-bags-612226.html  and in the category your purse belongs in i.e Selma, Sutton, etc.


----------



## B_girl_

Sadly my order had to be cancelled for my pale blue  It was on backorder all the way till the end of april! And I did not want to wait that long for my bag  So I am going to try to look around to see if I can get it now


----------



## Sarah03

Something in Pear or Aquamarine!  Saw both at my local Macy's today & they're stunning.


----------



## PamK

Sarah03 said:


> Something in Pear or Aquamarine!  Saw both at my local Macy's today & they're stunning.




+1!! They are gorgeous IRL! Thinking of the Hamilton in Aquamarine - love the silver hardware [emoji7]!


----------



## Sarah03

PamK said:


> +1!! They are gorgeous IRL! Thinking of the Hamilton in Aquamarine - love the silver hardware [emoji7]!




That's a great choice. I drooled over that for a while!!  I need to sell a few bags to get my hands on these!!


----------



## cbarber1123

I saw a lady carrying the ew Hamilton in luggage and it was gorgeous. I want that bag badly&#128571;


----------



## paula3boys

Sarah03 said:


> Something in Pear or Aquamarine!  Saw both at my local Macy's today & they're stunning.




I'd like to see pear IRL. Do you know how it compares to Apple?


----------



## zakksmommy1984

I have to have the east west hamilton in aquamarine I was in Macy's today and the michael Kors rep said possibly tomorrow they would be getting them I hope!! I need it lol


----------



## Sarah03

paula3boys said:


> I'd like to see pear IRL. Do you know how it compares to Apple?




I've never seen Apple IRL. The pear is vibrant without yellow undertones. Hope this helps!


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> I'd like to see pear IRL. Do you know how it compares to Apple?



Here's the selma in pear


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Here's the selma in pear




Thank you!


----------



## Sarah03

smileydimples said:


> Here's the selma in pear




Stunning!


----------



## REYNALD0C

Large Selma in Pear or Fuchsia, both with SHW. I can't decide


----------



## anniepersian

The Python Riley.....I love it!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

paula3boys said:


> I'd like to see pear IRL. Do you know how it compares to Apple?



Here you go, apple hamilton vs pear selma. Hope this helps. Pear is neon green IMO but wearable in all seasons.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

I like the pear better I had an apple medium selma and sold it yesterday to get the pear e/w hamilton.


----------



## paula3boys

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Here you go, apple hamilton vs pear selma. Hope this helps. Pear is neon green IMO but wearable in all seasons.



Thanks for comparison! I didn't care much for apple, but think I need an SLG in pear


----------



## Pinkalicious

I neeeeeed the selma mini messenger in pale pink! What a beauty!!


----------



## cny1941

Medium Selma in Peanut! Saw it today and It's gorgeous!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

cny1941 said:


> Medium Selma in Peanut! Saw it today and It's gorgeous!!



I keep thinking about the medium selma messenger in peanut today too. I went to Macy's to pick it up today but got a different bag instead..I think I have to exchange it for that.


----------



## bellevie0891

Pictures I snapped today because I keep thinking I NEED to have a N/S Hamilton...  But I've tried it and returned it because it was just too big and heavy. 

I like the E/W but it's just not as visually appealing to me. Something about all the plain black with the pop of gold hardware on the Black/Gold version. 

I need mental help [emoji12]


----------



## ubo22

bellevie0891 said:


> View attachment 2935452
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935453
> 
> 
> Pictures I snapped today because I keep thinking I NEED to have a N/S Hamilton...  But I've tried it and returned it because it was just too big and heavy.
> 
> I like the E/W but it's just not as visually appealing to me. Something about all the plain black with the pop of gold hardware on the Black/Gold version.
> 
> I need mental help [emoji12]


So are you thinking of getting the n/s Hamilton tote in black/gold again?


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> So are you thinking of getting the n/s Hamilton tote in black/gold again?




I keep talking myself out of it because I think it's too big for me. But goodness I think it's absolutely gorgeous and classic!


----------



## ubo22

bellevie0891 said:


> I keep talking myself out of it because I think it's too big for me. But goodness I think it's absolutely gorgeous and classic!


Funny...maybe one day.


----------



## Minkette

Perhaps a SLG in pear.... I saw the color today in store and loved it! Perfect for summer!


Would love to see a greenwich in pear/aqua combo! I have enough handbags tho!


----------



## PamK

Minkette said:


> Perhaps a SLG in pear.... I saw the color today in store and loved it! Perfect for summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see a greenwich in pear/aqua combo! I have enough handbags tho!




Wow - that would be a gorgeous combo! Could definitely make room for another one if that appeared!


----------



## CinthiaZ

I am on the hunt for a nice new MK Fallon Cross body bag. Nice and compact and comes with silver hardware! I love those buckles on these! Also, I can tell by the shine that it is made of GOAT leather! Many selling these don't even know that! I can't spot goat leather a mile away and I just LOVE it!!  My Naomi is made of goat leather and let me tell you, it some killer leather! Very soft, yet tough enough for a crazy lady like me! lol! I seem to be one of the few on here that likes smaller bags. They look better on me because I am so petite. I am only 5 feet tall! lol! I look really awkward in super large bags.


----------



## cdtracing

I'm trying to be good & not buy another bag right now. But.....I see some styles that are really catching my eye.  Starting tomorrow, I'm fostering 2 purebred Rottie puppies pulled from a high kill shelter so I'm going to use that as an excuse to not buy a new bag.  LOL  At least that's what I'm telling the DH.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> I'm trying to be good & not buy another bag right now. But.....I see some styles that are really catching my eye.  Starting tomorrow, I'm fostering 2 purebred Rottie puppies pulled from a high kill shelter so I'm going to use that as an excuse to not buy a new bag.  LOL  At least that's what I'm telling the DH.



Aww, you've got such a big heart. I would make the same choice as you.  &#128054;&#10084;


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Aww, you've got such a big heart. I would make the same choice as you.  &#128054;&#10084;



The owner dropped the mama & 4 female puppies off at the shelter & told them he would be back for the mama when the puppies had been disposed of.  Well, to his surprise, mama & puppies were pulled by a Rottie Rescue & will be fostered until a good, approved home is found.  Mama will be spayed.  He's not getting her back.  He had apparently had sold the male pups & didn't want to fool with the females.  I can't say what I really think of the owner since it's against TPF rules of conduct!  :censor: 

I went today to get the necessary supplies for newly weaned pups.  I'll meet to pick up the 2 furbabies that I'm going to foster tomorrow.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> The owner dropped the mama & 4 female puppies off at the shelter & told them he would be back for the mama when the puppies had been disposed of.  Well, to his surprise, mama & puppies were pulled by a Rottie Rescue & will be fostered until a good, approved home is found.  Mama will be spayed.  He's not getting her back.  He had apparently had sold the male pups & didn't want to fool with the females.  I can't say what I really think of the owner since it's against TPF rules of conduct!  :censor:
> 
> I went today to get the necessary supplies for newly weaned pups.  I'll meet to pick up the 2 furbabies that I'm going to foster tomorrow.



What is wrong with people? Like seriously, be responsible! What fault does the pet have??? I'm glad they are relocating them. There are many people that would love to give their pets the proper care they deserve.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> What is wrong with people? Like seriously, be responsible! What fault does the pet have??? I'm glad they are relocating them. There are many people that would love to give their pets the proper care they deserve.



I went & picked them up today.  They've been wormed & bathed.  They were really stinky so a bath was a must.  They're such sweet puppies, too.  I'm going to post a picture of them in the Coffee Chat thread.  I shouldn't get in trouble for posting a pic or few in there. LOL


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I went & picked them up today.  They've been wormed & bathed.  They were really stinky so a bath was a must.  They're such sweet puppies, too.  I'm going to post a picture of them in the Coffee Chat thread.  I shouldn't get in trouble for posting a pic or few in there. LOL


Please do!! You are such a sweety and your priorities are in the right place! Our animals are so precious and deserve to have good lives! THANK YOU for taking on those puppies! People like you make this world a better place!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Please do!! You are such a sweety and your priorities are in the right place! Our animals are so precious and deserve to have good lives! THANK YOU for taking on those puppies! People like you make this world a better place!



Thanks, Cinthia!!


----------



## keishapie1973

I'm lusting after either a pearl grey studded messenger or medium studded Selma. Love the silver hardware......


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm lusting after either a pearl grey studded messenger or medium studded Selma. Love the silver hardware......



 I know I would love more silver hardware options.  I really want the selma medium messenger in pearl but I'm nervous to purchase it via ebay


----------



## keishapie1973

J9MKlover said:


> I know I would love more silver hardware options.  I really want the selma medium messenger in pearl but I'm nervous to purchase it via ebay



I understand. I sell bags on eBay but never buy them there. I prefer my bags new. Plus, it's always lurking in the back of my mind if it's authentic....


----------



## iheart_purses

Need to edit my want list.....
My wants list is getting big
_I want the Alexis satchel in Grey (which is on sale now) no longer want this_
 saffiano e/w Hamilton in Aqua
_ the new Colette satchel in black or navy (have to see it in person now) no longer want this_
 Selma Messenger in pale pink...Unsure
 Top zip jet set tote in Dark dune --maybe
 Odette grommet in pearl grey 
Sutton in Black and Suntan. -Is this even still available?


----------



## Minkette

I legitimately want all of these... 

There is something about a classic shoulder bag that I have always loved and I have never been able to find one I like very much..

MK has quite a number of shoulder bags coming out and having learned to deal with gold hardware, I might be in trouble!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I would love thd colette and the bag in blush!


----------



## keishapie1973

Norwegian Girl said:


> I would love thd colette and the bag in blush!



Me too!!! Those two are gorgeous.....


----------



## coivcte

Minkette said:


> I legitimately want all of these...
> 
> There is something about a classic shoulder bag that I have always loved and I have never been able to find one I like very much..
> 
> MK has quite a number of shoulder bags coming out and having learned to deal with gold hardware, I might be in trouble!



Wow what's the name of the first bag in Blush? 
I think I'm in trouble now! I am suppose to be on a ban.....
Is it available in MK boutique?


----------



## myluvofbags

Minkette said:


> I legitimately want all of these...
> 
> There is something about a classic shoulder bag that I have always loved and I have never been able to find one I like very much..
> 
> MK has quite a number of shoulder bags coming out and having learned to deal with gold hardware, I might be in trouble!



I just saw this yesterday at the boutique.   They have a bunch of new stuff that just came out.   I posted a photo in the chat thread,  but this picture is way better.


----------



## coivcte

Minkette said:


> I legitimately want all of these...
> 
> There is something about a classic shoulder bag that I have always loved and I have never been able to find one I like very much..
> 
> MK has quite a number of shoulder bags coming out and having learned to deal with gold hardware, I might be in trouble!





myluvofbags said:


> I just saw this yesterday at the boutique.   They have a bunch of new stuff that just came out.   I posted a photo in the chat thread,  but this picture is way better.




Was the first bag in Blush about the same size as a EW Hamilton?


----------



## Minkette

coivcte said:


> Wow what's the name of the first bag in Blush?
> I think I'm in trouble now! I am suppose to be on a ban.....
> Is it available in MK boutique?


It's the Ava Satchel


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Was the first bag in Blush about the same size as a EW Hamilton?



It's up on the website now.   It looked about the same size as the large cynthia which is about the same as the ew hamilton.


----------



## Sarah03

I'm lusting after the Greenwich Satchel. I love the contrasting colors, but have zero clue which color to get. 
View attachment 2952277


I'm also loving the Riley, but I don't really care for the colors that are out right now.  It really reminds me of the LV soft lockit without the huge price tag!
View attachment 2952279


----------



## Minkette

Sarah03 said:


> I'm lusting after the Greenwich Satchel. I love the contrasting colors, but have zero clue which color to get.
> View attachment 2952277
> 
> 
> I'm also loving the Riley, but I don't really care for the colors that are out right now.  It really reminds me of the LV soft lockit without the huge price tag!
> View attachment 2952279


Yes!! I feel the say way about the Riley! I love it but I'm not thrilled with the colors! I have the large Greenwich satchel in Luggage with the Mandarin interior. It is neutral and still eye catching. I love it!


----------



## Sarah03

Minkette said:


> Yes!! I feel the say way about the Riley! I love it but I'm not thrilled with the colors! I have the large Greenwich satchel in Luggage with the Mandarin interior. It is neutral and still eye catching. I love it!




Luggage & mandarin sound so pretty!  The department stores have watermelon/luggage & optic white/aquamarine. I'm leaning toward OW/aquamarine, but white makes me nervous. What made you choose the large Greenwich over the medium?  That's my other dilemma lol.


----------



## paula3boys

Sarah03 said:


> I'm lusting after the Greenwich Satchel. I love the contrasting colors, but have zero clue which color to get.
> View attachment 2952277
> 
> 
> I'm also loving the Riley, but I don't really care for the colors that are out right now.  It really reminds me of the LV soft lockit without the huge price tag!
> View attachment 2952279



I love my large black with raspberry Greenwich. I hope they bring other colors out.

I want a Riley, but have not been wowed by a color yet. Peanut is pretty, but wanted something else.


----------



## Minkette

Sarah03 said:


> Luggage & mandarin sound so pretty!  The department stores have watermelon/luggage & optic white/aquamarine. I'm leaning toward OW/aquamarine, but white makes me nervous. What made you choose the large Greenwich over the medium?  That's my other dilemma lol.


It holds as much if not more than a large selma. Even when closed securely in the satchel versus tote shape.


----------



## Sarah03

paula3boys said:


> I love my large black with raspberry Greenwich. I hope they bring other colors out.
> 
> 
> 
> I want a Riley, but have not been wowed by a color yet. Peanut is pretty, but wanted something else.


The black/raspberry Greenwich is sooo pretty. I hope they bring that color combo back!

I'm with ya. I love the pale blue Riley, but I have the light blue Coach Dakotah which fills that need. Maybe they will bring out some pretty summer colors for us!



Minkette said:


> It holds as much if not more than a large selma. Even when closed securely in the satchel versus tote shape.



Fantastic!  Thanks for the info. I'm using my medium Selma for the first time, & it's just right. So maybe the medium will be a good fit for me. I went to the mall today to try it on but the mall was closed!  Boo.


----------



## Pinkalicious

I want a medium Selma satchel in pale pink or blossom or blush. 

I'm done after that[emoji4]
If I want another one I will have to return or sell another bag.


----------



## paula3boys

Sarah03 said:


> The black/raspberry Greenwich is sooo pretty. I hope they bring that color combo back!
> 
> I'm with ya. I love the pale blue Riley, but I have the light blue Coach Dakotah which fills that need. Maybe they will bring out some pretty summer colors.




I love the Dakotah. I have it in black and wish I got it in blue! 

I hope for summer colors too. Pale blue is pretty but I worry about color transfer


----------



## coivcte

:ban:

Sigh.....


----------



## Pinkalicious

I saw some new styles today!!! The Harper and a bag that could be worn crossbody that looks like a little luggage.


----------



## carterazo

I just discovered the Ava satchel. Man, I hope they make her in other colors.


----------



## lluuccka

I want some bag with silver hardware. Probably in pearl grey or black. Which color is the best?


----------



## ubo22

lluuccka said:


> I want some bag with silver hardware. Probably in pearl grey or black. Which color is the best?


Both colors are great neutrals...just depends on which you prefer...light or dark.  It's hard to find anything in black with shw, though.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

lluuccka said:


> I want some bag with silver hardware. Probably in pearl grey or black. Which color is the best?



I love both for different reasons.  I have the N/S Hamilton in specchio in both black and heather grey. Both with silver hardware and trim.


----------



## 2 stars

I think I want a blush selma. Hopefully it's available in the U.S. soon. Also an extra small miranda i'm eyeing the vanilla but waiting for more color options.


----------



## lluuccka

Norwegian Girl said:


> I love both for different reasons.  I have the N/S Hamilton in specchio in both black and heather grey. Both with silver hardware and trim.


Both are very nice  But grey is so much nicer  I think my dilemma is over Thank you for your advice! 
What a pity that in Europe is MK so expensive ...


----------



## Norwegian Girl

lluuccka said:


> Both are very nice  But grey is so much nicer  I think my dilemma is over Thank you for your advice!
> What a pity that in Europe is MK so expensive ...



Yes, it's very expensive.  I shop mainly at sales


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> I love both for different reasons.  I have the N/S Hamilton in specchio in both black and heather grey. Both with silver hardware and trim.


Every time I see a specchio n/s Hamilton tote, I want one!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Every time I see a specchio n/s Hamilton tote, I want one!  Gorgeous!



I know. I fell totally in love with this bag the moment I saw it the first time. Stunning bags, and so hard to get a hold of.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> Every time I see a specchio n/s Hamilton tote, I want one!  Gorgeous!



Sounds like you got another bag on your wish list! &#128521;


----------



## wcugirl2009

cutesheeps said:


> Either medium or large Selma, undecided in color!


I really like the pale gold color.


----------



## coivcte

2 stars said:


> I think I want a blush selma. Hopefully it's available in the U.S. soon. Also an extra small miranda i'm eyeing the vanilla but waiting for more color options.



Yeah would love to see the Blush!!!!!!! Is it coming soon?!?!?!?

Oh Vanilla, I love the look but aren't you worried about the care?


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Sounds like you got another bag on your wish list! &#55357;&#56841;


A specchio n/s Hamilton tote has always been on my wish list, but not a high priority to acquire right now since I have two non-specchio ones.


----------



## 2 stars

coivcte said:


> Yeah would love to see the Blush!!!!!!! Is it coming soon?!?!?!?
> 
> Oh Vanilla, I love the look but aren't you worried about the care?



I think it's available in the UK right now. There's only a few items in that color in the U.S. I'm hoping for a medium selma can't get into any other style. 

Yes i'm a bit worried about the color vanilla but if I can get a good deal on one I think i'm pulling the trigger. The DH has already told me he would buy it for me.


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> I think it's available in the UK right now. There's only a few items in that color in the U.S. I'm hoping for a medium selma can't get into any other style.
> 
> Yes i'm a bit worried about the color vanilla but if I can get a good deal on one I think i'm pulling the trigger. The DH has already told me he would buy it for me.



Love it when our significant other buys us our purses! &#128159;&#128159;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> Love it when our significant other buys us our purses! &#128159;&#128159;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;



It makes the purse that much special.  

What Miranda are you lusting over?


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> It makes the purse that much special.
> 
> What Miranda are you lusting over?



Right now I need one that goes with everything. I'm leaning towards the black. Later on I would like to expand colors and sizes, but for now I'll play it safe. &#128527;


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> Right now I need one that goes with everything. I'm leaning towards the black. Later on I would like to expand colors and sizes, but for now I'll play it safe. &#128527;



I was thinking about black too since the leather is kind of delicate. The gold hardware is holding me back, I prefer shw.


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> I was thinking about black too since the leather is kind of delicate. The gold hardware is holding me back, I prefer shw.



Yes, shw is rare. Apparently there are 2 kinds of leather on the Miranda. Pebbled and smooth. Pebbled should disguise the scratches better, but for me, I would like to have Pebbled in black and the other color(s)  in smooth.


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> Yes, shw is rare. Apparently there are 2 kinds of leather on the Miranda. Pebbled and smooth. Pebbled should disguise the scratches better, but for me, I would like to have Pebbled in black and the other color(s)  in smooth.



I prefer smooth don't really like the look of the pebbled. Post pics when you decide to buy it.


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> I was thinking about black too since the leather is kind of delicate. The gold hardware is holding me back, I prefer shw.


It took me ages to find a black Miranda with shw.  I ended up getting one preloved on eBay.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> It took me ages to find a black Miranda with shw.  I ended up getting one preloved on eBay.



Your black Miranda with quilted sides is stunning. Classy, elegant, and beautiful!


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Your black Miranda with quilted sides is stunning. Classy, elegant, and beautiful!


Thank you.  I don't know if they make the small or medium with quilted gussets, but you should take a look because the quilting really adds something special to the bag.


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Yes, shw is rare. Apparently there are 2 kinds of leather on the Miranda. Pebbled and smooth. Pebbled should disguise the scratches better, but for me, I would like to have Pebbled in black and the other color(s)  in smooth.



Are there different leathers on the miranda?   When I got the peanut color they had 2 for me to choose from.   One was really pebbled the other I picked was "smoother", and my sky tricolor is a little more pebbled but not as pebbled as the other miranda I didn't take.  I assumed it was the same  as they said calf leather.


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Are there different leathers on the miranda?   When I got the peanut color they had 2 for me to choose from.   One was really pebbled the other I picked was "smoother", and my sky tricolor is a little more pebbled but not as pebbled as the other miranda I didn't take.  I assumed it was the same  as they said calf leather.


Pebbled leather Mirandas should be labeled as such.  A lot of the calf leather Mirandas are smooth, but to varying degrees.  Some even look pebbled, but they are actually supposed to be smooth.  I noticed the same thing with my color block Miranda.  One I looked at was more pebbled and the other was more smooth.  I, too, prefer the look of smooth leather over pebbled leather.  Both of my Mirandas are smooth leather.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> Pebbled leather Mirandas should be labeled as such.  A lot of the calf leather Mirandas are smooth, but to varying degrees.  Some even look pebbled, but they are actually supposed to be smooth.  I noticed the same thing with my color block Miranda.  One I looked at was more pebbled and the other was more smooth.  I, too, prefer the look of smooth leather over pebbled leather.  Both of my Mirandas are smooth leather.



I wonder how the whole process is done. From my understanding, pebbled leather is pressed to make it look that way. I'm guessing the smooth leather goes through its own process in order to have that finish. I wonder why they are so different. Do your tags say smooth leather? Most of the tags I see just say genuine leather, regardless if it's pebbled or smooth.


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> I wonder how the whole process is done. From my understanding, pebbled leather is pressed to make it look that way. I'm guessing the smooth leather goes through its own process in order to have that finish. I wonder why they are so different. Do your tags say smooth leather? Most of the tags I see just say genuine leather, regardless if it's pebbled or smooth.


When I was looking for my black quilted Miranda w/shw on eBay, many of the bags were listed as pebbled leather.  I'm not sure if that was on the label, but there was a distinct difference between the smooth leather ones and the pebbled leather ones.


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> It took me ages to find a black Miranda with shw.  I ended up getting one preloved on eBay.



You are lucky! I had such a bad experience with ebay that I doubt I'll order another handbag off there. I have such bad luck when it comes to handbags period, they always come with some kind of defect. The xsmall miranda I had ordered online had a big scratch on the side, my dark dune selma had creases that I was able to remove with a blow dryer, my fuschia selma had a glue mark, and just this week I received a small sutton from ebay with a crease, a couple stains and even s floss stick inside. 

Maybe MK will decide to bring out the miranda with shw again. He seems to be doing more shw lately. Sigh I know i'm not that lucky but I can wish.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> When I was looking for my black quilted Miranda w/shw on eBay, many of the bags were advertised as pebbled leather.  I'm not sure if that was on the label, but there was a distinct difference between the smooth leather ones and the pebbled leather ones.



True. EBay isn't correct with their description. A retailer always discloses the correct type of leather. Pebbled is very obvious and cannot be mistaken for smooth.


----------



## DiamondsForever

I would love a medium Selma messenger in Blossom with silver studs. I don't even think MK makes this yet! Then I'm done with summer bags. After that.... Something in dark dune and something in Black with SHW but we're talking A/W 2015 with those I think.

Oh and something in Raspberry for winter colour


----------



## smileydimples

Greenwhich.....not sure if I want theMedium tote or a medium Greenwhich or large


----------



## Pinkalicious

I have a sick sick problem..I'm obsessed with bags ahhh! 

I now want a Dillon! in black. I saw it today and it's lovely! I don't see any threads here on Dillon much though.

I know I just got a large Colette but I am not sure if I can deal with the leather on that..it's prone to scratches. Plus I know it looks like the Celine and it never bothered me before, but it's starting to bother me. I already took the tags off and used it once though so I should just keep it.


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> I have a sick sick problem..I'm obsessed with bags ahhh!
> 
> I now want a Dillon! in black. I saw it today and it's lovely! I don't see any threads here on Dillon much though.
> 
> I know I just got a large Colette but I am not sure if I can deal with the leather on that..it's prone to scratches. Plus I know it looks like the Celine and it never bothered me before, but it's starting to bother me. I already took the tags off and used it once though so I should just keep it.



Dillon doesn't get enough love! I saw it in grey and it's gorgeous! If the Colette bothers you, it can be sold or traded. I think it's a beautiful bag and I love how cute she looks, but to each it's own. At the end of the day it's your preference and happiness that matters the most. &#128522;


----------



## coivcte

smileydimples said:


> Greenwhich.....not sure if I want theMedium tote or a medium Greenwhich or large



You really have this see this bag in person to determine the size.
Photos don't help at all. I got mine in Medium.


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> Dillon doesn't get enough love! I saw it in grey and it's gorgeous! If the Colette bothers you, it can be sold or traded. I think it's a beautiful bag and I love how cute she looks, but to each it's own. At the end of the day it's your preference and happiness that matters the most. &#128522;



So true! I just feel like I'm ALWAYS changing my mind, it's such a problem haha. Like for example I'm also getting annoyed with the Cynthia that I just got. I absolutely love the blossom color but the chains are now bugging me. I'm not sure how I change my mind so dang quickly...I think it's also cuz I just got a Rebecca Minkoff at Off 5th for a fabulous price and it has fulfilled my need for a light colored bag (it's the Sloane in a Putty color, just gorge!)

So anywayyy, I thinking of exchanging my Cynthia for the black Dillon...but then I'd end up with a black Colette and a black Dillon! I don't think I'm ready to sell my Colette yet either. Do you think having 2 black bags in diff leathers from MK is OK?! I don't like to duplicate any colors but I think I can make the exception for black...do you think Colette and Dillon are too similar?!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> So true! I just feel like I'm ALWAYS changing my mind, it's such a problem haha. Like for example I'm also getting annoyed with the Cynthia that I just got. I absolutely love the blossom color but the chains are now bugging me. I'm not sure how I change my mind so dang quickly...I think it's also cuz I just got a Rebecca Minkoff at Off 5th for a fabulous price and it has fulfilled my need for a light colored bag (it's the Sloane in a Putty color, just gorge!)
> 
> So anywayyy, I thinking of exchanging my Cynthia for the black Dillon...but then I'd end up with a black Colette and a black Dillon! I don't think I'm ready to sell my Colette yet either. Do you think having 2 black bags in diff leathers from MK is OK?! I don't like to duplicate any colors but I think I can make the exception for black...do you think Colette and Dillon are too similar?!



I don't think it matter if they are similar or not as long as you wear them. Colette and Dillon are completely different styles and finishes. I say they are keepers. Make an exception for the colors you use/love the most. Why show up with the same bag all the time when you can alternate?? I don't usually duplicate colors either but that's because there are too many styles and I want them all! &#128513;&#128522;


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> So true! I just feel like I'm ALWAYS changing my mind, it's such a problem haha. Like for example I'm also getting annoyed with the Cynthia that I just got. I absolutely love the blossom color but the chains are now bugging me. I'm not sure how I change my mind so dang quickly...I think it's also cuz I just got a Rebecca Minkoff at Off 5th for a fabulous price and it has fulfilled my need for a light colored bag (it's the Sloane in a Putty color, just gorge!)
> 
> So anywayyy, I thinking of exchanging my Cynthia for the black Dillon...but then I'd end up with a black Colette and a black Dillon! I don't think I'm ready to sell my Colette yet either. Do you think having 2 black bags in diff leathers from MK is OK?! I don't like to duplicate any colors but I think I can make the exception for black...do you think Colette and Dillon are too similar?!


It's totally okay to have more than one black MK bag...and if they're different types of leather, even better.  :okay:  I have both a black n/s Hamilton tote (saffiano leather) and a large black Miranda tote (calfskin leather).  I use each bag for different purposes.


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> I don't think it matter if they are similar or not as long as you wear them. Colette and Dillon are completely different styles and finishes. I say they are keepers. Make an exception for the colors you use/love the most. Why show up with the same bag all the time when you can alternate?? I don't usually duplicate colors either but that's because there are too many styles and I want them all! &#128513;&#128522;



I do love both of them equally..every time I think I don't like Colette, I can't get myself to let her go. So I will keep her and I think I don't love Cynthia enough so she's going to go back to MK tomorrow for Dillon! It's a good exchange cuz I will also get about $50 back! I'll just have to borrow my mom's new bag if I want a baby pink bag - she got a Rebecca Minkoff MAC in primrose.



ubo22 said:


> It's totally okay to have more than one black MK bag...and if they're different types of leather, even better.  :okay:  I have both a black n/s Hamilton tote (saffiano leather) and a large black Miranda tote (calfskin leather).  I use each bag for different purposes.



Ah you're so right. Black is timeless. I was trying to diversify my MK collection but I think Dillon and Colette are different enough to justify having both. Colette for when I'm feeling like more hardware/details and Dillon for when I'm feeling like a regular black structured bag. The only other black bags I have are Kate Spade and Chanel (both quilted styles) and a Balenciaga (slouchy) so I think all the black bags are rather different types of leather.

On another note - your comment about the chains on Cynthia actually got to me and I started noticing it way too much when I was trying it on at home. Luckily I haven't taken the tags off because I feel like it's too tall for me and the chains are bothering me now. After this I'm completely banned from going to the MK store..or Macy's...or anywhere else 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> I do love both of them equally..every time I think I don't like Colette, I can't get myself to let her go. So I will keep her and I think I don't love Cynthia enough so she's going to go back to MK tomorrow for Dillon! It's a good exchange cuz I will also get about $50 back! I'll just have to borrow my mom's new bag if I want a baby pink bag - she got a Rebecca Minkoff MAC in primrose.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah you're so right. Black is timeless. I was trying to diversify my MK collection but I think Dillon and Colette are different enough to justify having both. Colette for when I'm feeling like more hardware/details and Dillon for when I'm feeling like a regular black structured bag. The only other black bags I have are Kate Spade and Chanel (both quilted styles) and a Balenciaga (slouchy) so I think all the black bags are rather different types of leather.
> 
> On another note - your comment about the chains on Cynthia actually got to me and I started noticing it way too much when I was trying it on at home. Luckily I haven't taken the tags off because I feel like it's too tall for me and the chains are bothering me now. After this I'm completely banned from going to the MK store..or Macy's...or anywhere else


I hope my comment about the Cynthia handles didn't totally sway you.  It's a beautiful bag, especially in that blossom color.  I just can't handle jangling noises coming from my handbags.  I think that's why I don't have any bag charms, as well.


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> I hope my comment about the Cynthia handles didn't totally sway you.  It's a beautiful bag, especially in that blossom color.  I just can't handle jangling noises coming from my handbags.  I think that's why I don't have any bag charms, as well.



No, not at all! It's weird, after I took the wrapping off I didn't enjoy it as much as I initially did. The chains making that sound was one thing, but also because I had an LV Galleria and the rings stained the leather and left black marks over time. I just didn't want to deal with it, and I would have preferred if all the rings were silver instead of silver/pink alternating combo. So I think it was that, plus the size looked too big and square on me. Oh and the black medium Dillon is $50 cheaper!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> So true! I just feel like I'm ALWAYS changing my mind, it's such a problem haha. Like for example I'm also getting annoyed with the Cynthia that I just got. I absolutely love the blossom color but the chains are now bugging me. I'm not sure how I change my mind so dang quickly...I think it's also cuz I just got a Rebecca Minkoff at Off 5th for a fabulous price and it has fulfilled my need for a light colored bag (it's the Sloane in a Putty color, just gorge!)
> 
> So anywayyy, I thinking of exchanging my Cynthia for the black Dillon...but then I'd end up with a black Colette and a black Dillon! I don't think I'm ready to sell my Colette yet either. Do you think having 2 black bags in diff leathers from MK is OK?! I don't like to duplicate any colors but I think I can make the exception for black...do you think Colette and Dillon are too similar?!



Are you definitely exchanging Cynthia Pinkalicious?! You seemed so happy with it! Good thing you didn't take the tags off. Love that you're as indecisive as me  :giggles:


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> I do love both of them equally..every time I think I don't like Colette, I can't get myself to let her go. So I will keep her and I think I don't love Cynthia enough so she's going to go back to MK tomorrow for Dillon! It's a good exchange cuz I will also get about $50 back! I'll just have to borrow my mom's new bag if I want a baby pink bag - she got a Rebecca Minkoff MAC in primrose.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



$50 back is awesome! Borrow the pink until MK comes out with another color style. I said I'm done, but deep down inside I know I'm breaking my ban if a Pale purple comes out...Hehe!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

AWWW come on, someone has to stay strong on here LOL! Bans breaking allover the place.  I lasted 2 friggin days. Now watch something pale purple come out hahaha! I'm shopping for sandals today, JUST sandals. Gotta stay strong.......


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> AWWW come on, someone has to stay strong on here LOL! Bans breaking allover the place.  I lasted 2 friggin days. Now watch something pale purple come out hahaha! I'm shopping for sandals today, JUST sandals. Gotta stay strong.......



Lol lol! MK wouldn't do that to me! I bought another bag a couple days ago... And I'm feeling very happy. I broke my ban because the bag is sooo worth it. If Pale Purple comes out, I will get for my birthday, Christmas, or next year's Valentine's, but I WILL get it &#128518;&#128513;


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> Lol lol! MK wouldn't do that to me! I bought another bag a couple days ago... And I'm feeling very happy. I broke my ban because the bag is sooo worth it. If Pale Purple comes out, I will get for my birthday, Christmas, or next year's Valentine's, but I WILL get it &#128518;&#128513;


----------



## coivcte

melbo said:


> Lol lol! MK wouldn't do that to me! I bought another bag a couple days ago... And I'm feeling very happy. I broke my ban because the bag is sooo worth it. If Pale Purple comes out, I will get for my birthday, Christmas, or next year's Valentine's, but I WILL get it &#128518;&#128513;



Oh don't tell it's the Miranda?!??


----------



## melbo

coivcte said:


> Oh don't tell it's the Miranda?!??



&#128566;&#128566;&#128566;&#128566;&#128566; I broke my ban for her! She was the exception. I'll be uploading pictures when she arrives &#128522;.


----------



## coivcte

melbo said:


> &#128566;&#128566;&#128566;&#128566;&#128566; I broke my ban for her! She was the exception. I'll be uploading pictures when she arrives &#128522;.



Was it on sale? Really? OMG!!!!


----------



## melbo

coivcte said:


> Was it on sale? Really? OMG!!!!



She was priced very well and the only small I could find. So so thrilled!


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> She was priced very well and the only small I could find. So so thrilled!



Can't wait to see pictures. What color did you get?


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> Can't wait to see pictures. What color did you get?



Black w/GHW. Couldn't find a silver but I'm alright with that.


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> Black w/GHW. Couldn't find a silver but I'm alright with that.



Where did you find her at?


----------



## keishapie1973

I'm hoping MK comes out with the medium Sutton in dark dune this Fall. I'm baning myself until then.....[emoji3]


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> Where did you find her at?



I couldn't find small anywhere, except in Pink Crocodile or quilted scarlet. So I had to turn to eBay. Seller has really high/positive feedback. She showed me every angle I requested. I pointed out that the hardware had some scratches and she was willing to adjust the price. Bag should be arriving today. I'll post pics when I get her!


----------



## melbo

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm hoping MK comes out with the medium Sutton in dark dune this Fall. I'm baning myself until then.....[emoji3]



It's a good bag go break your ban. I have it in large and love it!


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> I couldn't find small anywhere, except in Pink Crocodile or quilted scarlet. So I had to turn to eBay. Seller has really high/positive feedback. She showed me every angle I requested. I pointed out that the hardware had some scratches and she was willing to adjust the price. Bag should be arriving today. I'll post pics when I get her!




Can't wait to see pics. The Miranda is a gorgeous bag.....[emoji4]


----------



## melbo

keishapie1973 said:


> Can't wait to see pics. The Miranda is a gorgeous bag.....[emoji4]



She really is. When I first got into MK I was like, no way. Too slouchy, too soft, it's a Tote, *excuses excuses*. But now I have a new appreciation towards the bag. All those cons are pros. My tastes have really evolved, lol.


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> It's a good bag go break your ban. I have it in large and love it!




My bans tend to last about a week. I'm really going to try and enjoy what I currently have. My favorite bag in my ever changing collection is my large sapphire Sutton. So, I know that I would love it in dark dune. I think that's the best color ever made by MK.....[emoji7]


----------



## melbo

keishapie1973 said:


> My bans tend to last about a week. I'm really going to try and enjoy what I currently have. My favorite bag in my ever changing collection is my large sapphire Sutton. So, I know that I would love it in dark dune. I think that's the best color ever made by MK.....[emoji7]



Lol lol! Stay strong &#128170;!! From what I can tell though, you're very good with your collection.


----------



## jademc96

Would you guys recommend getting the large jet set crossbody or the medium Selma in a bright color?


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> $50 back is awesome! Borrow the pink until MK comes out with another color style. I said I'm done, but deep down inside I know I'm breaking my ban if a Pale purple comes out...Hehe!



I will definitely jump on the wagon if pale purple comes out!  That has been on my wish list and I keep requesting it!


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> I couldn't find small anywhere, except in Pink Crocodile or quilted scarlet. So I had to turn to eBay. Seller has really high/positive feedback. She showed me every angle I requested. I pointed out that the hardware had some scratches and she was willing to adjust the price. Bag should be arriving today. I'll post pics when I get her!



Congrats!   Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Are you definitely exchanging Cynthia Pinkalicious?! You seemed so happy with it! Good thing you didn't take the tags off. Love that you're as indecisive as me  :giggles:




Yes ! I'm terrible!! I really was happy with it at first but I think I just got it cuz I loved blossom and not cuz I truly loved the style. It's those darn SAs. They convince me every time! I satiated my light color bag bug with a new Rebecca Minkoff that was $315 and 40% off plus $30 off so got her for $171![emoji3] If blossom comes out in other styles I am deep trouble. 

I am officially banned after this exchange guys.

Melbo, pale purple sounds fantastic! Blossom had some lavender undertones in some lights but a true pale purple sounds gorgeous. cant wait to see the Miranda!


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> I will definitely jump on the wagon if pale purple comes out!  That has been on my wish list and I keep requesting it!



How do you request?? I will blow up their phone to make it happen! I want a shade like this.. But will take anything they can give me!


----------



## Pinkalicious

jademc96 said:


> Would you guys recommend getting the large jet set crossbody or the medium Selma in a bright color?




Selma! It's my favorite style!


----------



## ubo22

jademc96 said:


> would you guys recommend getting the large jet set crossbody or the medium selma in a bright color?


 


pinkalicious said:


> selma! It's my favorite style!


+1


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> How do you request?? I will blow up their phone to make it happen! I want a shade like this.. But will take anything they can give me!



Omg,  this is hilarious!   It looks like the same thing I am after!  Lol!  I just keep hounding all the sales staff at my local boutique a couple times a week to request it.  And if one does not come out soon I'll look elsewhere.   They "say"  they put in the request that people are asking for a light purple.   Waiting game...


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> How do you request?? I will blow up their phone to make it happen! I want a shade like this.. But will take anything they can give me!



Yours actually looks more purple in the picture,  but mine did say it was a purple color.  Here's a better picture and another in purple I love.  Now let's see your Miranda!


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Omg,  this is hilarious!   It looks like the same thing I am after!  Lol!  I just keep hounding all the sales staff at my local boutique a couple times a week to request it.  And if one does not come out soon I'll look elsewhere.   They "say"  they put in the request that people are asking for a light purple.   Waiting game...





myluvofbags said:


> Yours actually looks more purple in the picture,  but mine did say it was a purple color.  Here's a better picture and another in purple I love.  Now let's see your Miranda!



It's probably different lighting, but any of those shades are perfect &#128076;!!!


----------



## yenaj

I don't think I'll be able to sleep properly til I get my hands on this bag! I've been looking for a picture of someone holding it for so long and I finally found one. I liked it before but I'm in love now! It's the new Ava Medium Satchel in Blush.

What do you guys think of it?


----------



## melbo

yenaj said:


> I don't think I'll be able to sleep properly til I get my hands on this bag! I've been looking for a picture of someone holding it for so long and I finally found one. I liked it before but I'm in love now! It's the new Ava Medium Satchel in Blush.
> 
> What do you guys think of it?
> 
> View attachment 2965302



I think it's super cute! I love the flap and that color is very pretty!


----------



## smileydimples

yenaj said:


> I don't think I'll be able to sleep properly til I get my hands on this bag! I've been looking for a picture of someone holding it for so long and I finally found one. I liked it before but I'm in love now! It's the new Ava Medium Satchel in Blush.
> 
> What do you guys think of it?
> 
> View attachment 2965302



Love this bag so different


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Omg,  this is hilarious!   It looks like the same thing I am after!  Lol!  I just keep hounding all the sales staff at my local boutique a couple times a week to request it.  And if one does not come out soon I'll look elsewhere.   They "say"  they put in the request that people are asking for a light purple.   Waiting game...



Oh my goodness I love this bag!!!


----------



## mj413121

Jet Set Travel Saffiano Leather Small Tote


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

yenaj said:


> I don't think I'll be able to sleep properly til I get my hands on this bag! I've been looking for a picture of someone holding it for so long and I finally found one. I liked it before but I'm in love now! It's the new Ava Medium Satchel in Blush.
> 
> What do you guys think of it?
> 
> View attachment 2965302


 I love it. Its very ladylike and classy. This style is best suited for neutral colors too IMO.


----------



## keishapie1973

yenaj said:


> I don't think I'll be able to sleep properly til I get my hands on this bag! I've been looking for a picture of someone holding it for so long and I finally found one. I liked it before but I'm in love now! It's the new Ava Medium Satchel in Blush.
> 
> What do you guys think of it?
> 
> View attachment 2965302



I think the color and the bag are gorgeous!!!


----------



## yenaj

You're all such bad influences haha now I have to buy it! I'm glad you like it too


----------



## melbo

yenaj said:


> You're all such bad influences haha now I have to buy it! I'm glad you like it too



It's beautiful and I don't see that kind very often. Would love to see some more mod shots. Please buy it so we can see! :-P


----------



## yenaj

I just ordered the Medium Ava in Blush and the matching Jet Set Continental wallet! I'm getting them tomorrow I'm so excited! Thanks for the encouragement guys


----------



## Minkette

yenaj said:


> I don't think I'll be able to sleep properly til I get my hands on this bag! I've been looking for a picture of someone holding it for so long and I finally found one. I liked it before but I'm in love now! It's the new Ava Medium Satchel in Blush.
> 
> What do you guys think of it?
> 
> View attachment 2965302



I love it!!!!!! So sophisticated!


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> I just ordered the Medium Ava in Blush and the matching Jet Set Continental wallet! I'm getting them tomorrow I'm so excited! Thanks for the encouragement guys



 that's so exciting! Do post pictures when they arrive. 

Did you order the Radley wipes? Been out and about with Blush Selma today, and wear jeans! (Asking for trouble! )....

So far so good.


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> I just ordered the Medium Ava in Blush and the matching Jet Set Continental wallet! I'm getting them tomorrow I'm so excited! Thanks for the encouragement guys



Congrats!!! Can't wait to see..blush is so pretty!


----------



## melbo

yenaj said:


> I just ordered the Medium Ava in Blush and the matching Jet Set Continental wallet! I'm getting them tomorrow I'm so excited! Thanks for the encouragement guys



Yes!! I'm so excited for you. Do post pictures when she arrives!!


----------



## Sarah03

These cuties are coming to me!  I can't wait!
View attachment 2966468
View attachment 2966469


I'm also obsessed with pink purses. These will make #8 and #9 for my pink purse collection [emoji8]


----------



## smileydimples

Sarah03 said:


> These cuties are coming to me!  I can't wait!
> View attachment 2966468
> View attachment 2966469
> 
> 
> I'm also obsessed with pink purses. These will make #8 and #9 for my pink purse collection [emoji8]


Where did you find the groomlet one love it


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> that's so exciting! Do post pictures when they arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you order the Radley wipes? Been out and about with Blush Selma today, and wear jeans! (Asking for trouble! )....
> 
> 
> 
> So far so good.




I'll definitely post pics! I'll get the wipes tomorrow when I pick the bag and purse up, I'm wearing the crossbody with white jeans so I'm not panicky yet! 

Yay! Seems the wipes are working!




Pinkalicious said:


> Congrats!!! Can't wait to see..blush is so pretty!




Thank you! 




melbo said:


> Yes!! I'm so excited for you. Do post pictures when she arrives!!




Pics will be coming as soon as I get them!


----------



## Sarah03

smileydimples said:


> Where did you find the groomlet one love it




Ebay!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Something in BLUSH! When will this color come out in the US in other bags besides Cynthia and wallets?! I am thinking a jet set crossbody would be perfect.


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> Something in BLUSH! When will this color come out in the US in other bags besides Cynthia and wallets?! I am thinking a jet set crossbody would be perfect.




I have a Large Jet Set Crossbody and a Medium Ava Satchel in Blush now, they're lovely! Have you rung your nearest stores about it? I'd find it weird if the US stores didn't get them because the stores near me have had them for weeks


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> I have a Large Jet Set Crossbody and a Medium Ava Satchel in Blush now, they're lovely! Have you rung your nearest stores about it? I'd find it weird if the US stores didn't get them because the stores near me have had them for weeks&#8230;



Are you located in the US?! I saw the ava satchel at my MK store but I did not see the jet set crossbody. Also I have never seen blush at Macy's. I almost don't want to go back to MK since I just exchanged so many times! Lol. I first exchanged the pale pink messenger for blossom cynthia then exchanged cynthia for black dillon. I can't buy any more new bags so I will probably just have to wait until I graduate and then get a blush jet set crossbody an about a month!


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> Are you located in the US?! I saw the ava satchel at my MK store but I did not see the jet set crossbody. Also I have never seen blush at Macy's. I almost don't want to go back to MK since I just exchanged so many times! Lol. I first exchanged the pale pink messenger for blossom cynthia then exchanged cynthia for black dillon. I can't buy any more new bags so I will probably just have to wait until I graduate and then get a blush jet set crossbody an about a month!




No, I'm in the UK. Maybe you could ask customer services to locate it for you? Then you pay over the phone and they can ship it.

Don't be afraid to go back, you have to love what you buy!


----------



## Minkette

Medium Colette and Ava Satchel


----------



## yenaj

Just bought a Dark Dune large jet set crossbody (EDIT - and a Dark Dune cardholder!). I want a black one next. Can someone confiscate my card please?!!!


----------



## MKbaglover

I want a either a small blush or blossom bag or crossbody but I am waiting on my 6th MK bag purchase in 4 months to arrive.  I think I need to stop.....


----------



## yenaj

MKbaglover said:


> I want a either a small blush or blossom bag or crossbody but I am waiting on my 6th MK bag purchase in 4 months to arrive.  I think I need to stop.....




The large selma messenger, medium selma satchel, medium ava satchel, small ava satchel and large jet set crossbody all come in Blush as far as I know. I'm not sure about Blossom 

EDIT - I forgot about the Blush jet set zip top tote too!


----------



## MKbaglover

yenaj said:


> The large selma messenger, medium selma satchel, medium ava satchel, small ava satchel and large jet set crossbody all come in Blush as far as I know. I'm not sure about Blossom
> 
> EDIT - I forgot about the Blush jet set zip top tote too!


Thank you for that list!  I love the bags you have mentioned but I'm not convinced the Ava is for me.  It is a beautiful bag but not my style, the rest are though.  The Blossom is lovely, I have a small wallet in that colour and am waiting to see what becomes available.  I haven't seen Blush in person yet so am relying on the pictures here.


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> Just bought a Dark Dune large jet set crossbody (EDIT - and a Dark Dune cardholder!). I want a black one next. Can someone confiscate my card please?!!!



Can't wait to see your DD purchases hon! I'm hoping to get to Selfridges on Sat. Last summer they had a large Black Jet Set crossbody with SHW! I so wish I'd brought it....


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> I want a either a small blush or blossom bag or crossbody but I am waiting on my 6th MK bag purchase in 4 months to arrive.  I think I need to stop.....





MKbaglover said:


> Thank you for that list!  I love the bags you have mentioned but I'm not convinced the Ava is for me.  It is a beautiful bag but not my style, the rest are though.  The Blossom is lovely, I have a small wallet in that colour and am waiting to see what becomes available.  I haven't seen Blush in person yet so am relying on the pictures here.



Go with the Blush girls! You won't regret it, its just the best colour for summer. Goes with everything.... it's hard colour to photograph but there are sufficient pictures on here that you can get a good idea of how it looks.


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> Can't wait to see your DD purchases hon! I'm hoping to get to Selfridges on Sat. Last summer they had a large Black Jet Set crossbody with SHW! I so wish I'd brought it....




I want to show my mum my new stuff so much but she'd go absolutely mental. I've given her two of my wallets to sweeten her before I drop my bombshell. Or bombshells? Lol

Ooh good luck with the hustle and bustle! I have an outlet near me so I'll keep an eye out for the SHW crossbody. Have you tried Bicester? They usually have the odd rare find.


----------



## yenaj

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you for that list!  I love the bags you have mentioned but I'm not convinced the Ava is for me.  It is a beautiful bag but not my style, the rest are though.  The Blossom is lovely, I have a small wallet in that colour and am waiting to see what becomes available.  I haven't seen Blush in person yet so am relying on the pictures here.




You're welcome! That's okay, not everything is for everyone, I'm glad the others suit you! Let us know if you get one 
Could we see a pic of your wallet when you've got enough posts?
Blush is way more amazing in person!


----------



## MKbaglover

yenaj said:


> You're welcome! That's okay, not everything is for everyone, I'm glad the others suit you! Let us know if you get one
> Could we see a pic of your wallet when you've got enough posts?
> Blush is way more amazing in person!


Of course, I can't wait to post pics!  Not many people I know appreciate the beauty of these bags, wallets and colours!


----------



## cutesheeps

wcugirl2009 said:


> I really like the pale gold color.


 
Definitely been feeling gold lately, not sure if I can pull it off though lol. Selma will have to wait a while longer, though. O:


----------



## MDT

I think I've finally decided on a mandarin medium Selma. I've been looking at mandarin and watermelon and finally saw them side by side at Dillard's yesterday. Both are gorgeous colors, but I've been wanting mandarin for awhile so I think I'm finally going to get her during the Macy's FF sale. Can't wait!


----------



## melbo

MDT said:


> I think I've finally decided on a mandarin medium Selma. I've been looking at mandarin and watermelon and finally saw them side by side at Dillard's yesterday. Both are gorgeous colors, but I've been wanting mandarin for awhile so I think I'm finally going to get her during the Macy's FF sale. Can't wait!



Do it! I have one in large and she is one of my favorite!


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Do it! I have one in large and she is one of my favorite!


+1 
I don't own anything in mandarin, but think it's a beautiful color.


----------



## paula3boys

MDT said:


> I think I've finally decided on a mandarin medium Selma. I've been looking at mandarin and watermelon and finally saw them side by side at Dillard's yesterday. Both are gorgeous colors, but I've been wanting mandarin for awhile so I think I'm finally going to get her during the Macy's FF sale. Can't wait!




Mandarin is so pretty. I wanted something in that color last season but by the time I committed it was gone. I snapped up a jet set zip top tote in mandarin this year when it went on sale at a department store. I'm actually carrying her today!


----------



## MDT

paula3boys said:


> Mandarin is so pretty. I wanted something in that color last season but by the time I committed it was gone. I snapped up a jet set zip top tote in mandarin this year when it went on sale at a department store. I'm actually carrying her today!



That was the problem I had. Wanted mandarin last time it was out, but was too late. Macy's has the Selma now so I hope I'm not too late to pick her up during the sale!


----------



## Pinkalicious

cutesheeps said:


> Definitely been feeling gold lately, not sure if I can pull it off though lol. Selma will have to wait a while longer, though. O:




I saw gold selmas at my Macy's on clearance. Plus you could add the F&F discount


----------



## MKbaglover

Here is my blossom wallet yenaj- not sure how to quote on the app yet!


----------



## MKbaglover

As usual it's hard to capture the colour this one looks more pink!


----------



## yenaj

MKbaglover said:


> Here is my blossom wallet yenaj- not sure how to quote on the app yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970011
> View attachment 2970012




That is SUCH a pretty colour, thanks for sharing! You're tempting me lol!
Did you get it recently?


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> Here is my blossom wallet yenaj- not sure how to quote on the app yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970011
> View attachment 2970012



Congrats MKbaglover this is so pretty! Is Blossom a hard colour to capture in a photo?
a bit like Blush & DD?


----------



## MKbaglover

yenaj said:


> That is SUCH a pretty colour, thanks for sharing! You're tempting me lol!
> Did you get it recently?


Yes- a couple of weeks ago but in TK Maxx in the UK, but the box was dated 2013.  I think it was in the Apple stores as a phone wallet.  I can post a pic of the box if you want, I have seen a few genuine looking ones on ebay but also a few fakes too!


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Congrats MKbaglover this is so pretty! Is Blossom a hard colour to capture in a photo?
> a bit like Blush & DD?


Yes it is difficult to capture the subtle pinky/ purple.  It also appears to be the original blossom colour so not sure if recent ones are the same.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> Yes it is difficult to capture the subtle pinky/ purple.  It also appears to be the original blossom colour so not sure if recent ones are the same.



Its just lovely! Such an expensive looking colour.


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Its just lovely! Such an expensive looking colour.


Thank you!  I just keep looking at it in the sunshine but haven't used her yet.  I think I need a new bag to match


----------



## iceNY

I want a Large Selma in Peanut, Medium Selma in Mandarin or Red (I can't find Large for these colors and my skin is yellow based), Black Colette. Now I'm eyeing Black Miranda! 
I need :help:

The black Miranda is too expensive for my wallet though. If you could only have 1 black bag under $500, what would it be?


----------



## ubo22

iceNY said:


> I want a Large Selma in Peanut, Medium Selma in Mandarin or Red (I can't find Large for these colors and my skin is yellow based), Black Colette. Now I'm eyeing Black Miranda!
> I need :help:
> 
> The black Miranda is too expensive for my wallet though. If you could only have 1 black bag under $500, what would it be?


LOL!  You have the MK buying bug.  You'll look great with a peanut and mandarin bag if you have yellow undertones in your skin.  For a black bag under $500, you can actually get a Miranda if you go preloved or find one during a sale.  I got both of my Mirandas for 50% off. It will be tough to get under $500 for the large size, but you could do it for the x-small, small, or medium.


----------



## iceNY

ubo22 said:


> LOL!  You have the MK buying bug.  You'll look great with a peanut and mandarin bag if you have yellow undertones in your skin.  For a black bag under $500, you can actually get a Miranda if you go preloved or find one during a sale.  I got both of my Mirandas for 50% off. It will be tough to get under $500 for the large size, but you could do it for the x-small, small, or medium.



I really do!  Hubby will kill me if he knows what I have in mind 
Thing is I don't even know if I can rock the Miranda  

Would having 2 Selmas and 1 Collete look like too redundant?
I only have a Coach Cora Domed and a signature satchel (like LV speedy shape) and don't plan to keep buying bags as I have literally no space left to keep them.


----------



## ubo22

iceNY said:


> I really do!  Hubby will kill me if he knows what I have in mind
> Thing is I don't even know if I can rock the Miranda
> 
> Would having 2 Selmas and 1 Collete look like too redundant?
> I only have a Coach Cora Domed and a signature satchel (like LV speedy shape) and don't plan to keep buying bags as I have literally no space left to keep them.


I think I'm up to 9 MK bags, including 3 Selmas, 2 Mirandas, and 2 Hamiltons, so I'm not the one to tell you that 2 Selmas and 1 Collete are redundant.    Peanut, mandarin, and black would be a great collection of colors.  Peanut is a bit more every day, mandarin is bright and special, and black is dressy and sophisticated.


----------



## iceNY

ubo22 said:


> I think I'm up to 9 MK bags, including 3 Selmas, 2 Mirandas, and 2 Hamiltons, so I'm not the one to tell you that 2 Selmas and 1 Collete are redundant.    Peanut, mandarin, and black would be a great collection of colors.  Peanut is a bit more every day, mandarin is bright and special, and black is dressy and sophisticated.



LOL. I wish I had the space to have that many bags. My camera gears is taking up too much space currently 
Anyway, just when I'm about to make the purchase, they only have Suntan instead of Peanut now 

I see that Suntan is more pinkish and Peanut is more yellowish from Nichaidez post here, but do you know if the difference is very noticeable?


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> I think I'm up to 9 MK bags, including 3 Selmas, 2 Mirandas, and 2 Hamiltons, so I'm not the one to tell you that 2 Selmas and 1 Collete are redundant.    Peanut, mandarin, and black would be a great collection of colors.  Peanut is a bit more every day, mandarin is bright and special, and black is dressy and sophisticated.




Lol. I thought the same when I saw her question! I have three Selmas, three jet set zip top totes, and one Greenwich but I still want other MK bags! I have Coach bags too. Lol


----------



## ubo22

iceNY said:


> LOL. I wish I had the space to have that many bags. My camera gears is taking up too much space currently
> Anyway, just when I'm about to make the purchase, they only have Suntan instead of Peanut now
> 
> I see that Suntan is more pinkish and Peanut is more yellowish from Nichaidez post here, but do you know if the difference is very noticeable?


I've never seen suntan and peanut next to each other in real life.  The handles of one of my Miranda's are suntan and its a nice, neutral, light brown that goes well with other light colors.  I saw peanut by itself in store and knew it wasn't for me because I don't have yellow in my skin.  Peanut definitely has yellow in it.  Nichaidez' photo shows the colors looking very similar, but photos don't always capture the differences well.  Is there any way you can see the colors in real life?


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> Lol. I thought the same when I saw her question! I have three Selmas, three jet set zip top totes, and one Greenwich but I still want other MK bags! I have Coach bags too. Lol


Some of us have been on this forum for years, and our collections just keep getting bigger and Bigger and BIGGER!!!  LOL!


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> Some of us have been on this forum for years, and our collections just keep getting bigger and Bigger and BIGGER!!!  LOL!




Lol. So true!


----------



## MKbaglover

I have bought a lot in 4 months so I am having an enforced break but for some reason I feel I need a mini Hamilton in a bright colour!  I don't think it is practical for me as it seems to hold less than the mini Selma (which is a tight fit for my basic essentials) but it is soo cute!


----------



## melbo

MKbaglover said:


> I have bought a lot in 4 months so I am having an enforced break but for some reason I feel I need a mini Hamilton in a bright colour!  I don't think it is practical for me as it seems to hold less than the mini Selma (which is a tight fit for my basic essentials) but it is soo cute!



Hmm, mini hamiltons are cute and could fit a couple things. I needed something I could fit my continental wallet, so I ended up with the Hamilton Traveler messenger. It's a perfect&#128076;. I can also fit my 6" phone, tablet, and other miscellaneous things.


----------



## MKbaglover

melbo said:


> Hmm, mini hamiltons are cute and could fit a couple things. I needed something I could fit my continental wallet, so I ended up with the Hamilton Traveler messenger. It's a perfect&#128076;. I can also fit my 6" phone, tablet, and other miscellaneous things.


I will look into it- thank you!


----------



## melbo

MKbaglover said:


> I will look into it- thank you!



Check put the crossbody thread. Lots of cuties there &#128522;
http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/crossbody-beauties-897015.html


----------



## yenaj

I just saw this online and I think I may have a slight problem on my hands! [emoji30]


----------



## ubo22

yenaj said:


> I just saw this online and I think I may have a slight problem on my hands! [emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971022


Oh, a specchio Hamilton.    I've had my eye on a n/s specchio Hamilton tote for a while.  Gorgeous bag!


----------



## yenaj

ubo22 said:


> Oh, a specchio Hamilton.    I've had my eye on a n/s specchio Hamilton tote for a while.  Gorgeous bag!




The N/S is lovely, I saw that too. Do you want a Dark Khaki one? Maybe it's a good thing that I can't find it lol I promised myself I'd stop!


----------



## iceNY

ubo22 said:


> I've never seen suntan and peanut next to each other in real life.  The handles of one of my Miranda's are suntan and its a nice, neutral, light brown that goes well with other light colors.  I saw peanut by itself in store and knew it wasn't for me because I don't have yellow in my skin.  Peanut definitely has yellow in it.  Nichaidez' photo shows the colors looking very similar, but photos don't always capture the differences well.  Is there any way you can see the colors in real life?



I saw Peanut in person at Macy's the other day but honestly, the lighting inside the store was pretty bad and yellow I couldn't really tell what it would like under daylight.
I'll order it and see if I like it. If not, I have the option to return it.


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> I just saw this online and I think I may have a slight problem on my hands! [emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971022




What color is that?! So pretty!! I keep thinking about your jet set tote. Is that what it's called! The purple ish one.. So cute! Would be perfect for bar prep class this summer hehe


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> What color is that?! So pretty!! I keep thinking about your jet set tote. Is that what it's called! The purple ish one.. So cute! Would be perfect for bar prep class this summer hehe




The hamilton is dark khaki, so pretty!
Thank you  yes it's a Jet Set tote and I only just found out the colour is Pomegranate! I've had it for 2 years not knowing! I haven't seen it around, it could be an old colour


----------



## DiamondsForever

I promised myself "no more pink bags this summer" but I'll be in trouble if they bring out Blossom with silver studs... Bet that happens now Blush is scarce!


----------



## ubo22

yenaj said:


> The N/S is lovely, I saw that too. Do you want a Dark Khaki one? Maybe it's a good thing that I can't find it lol I promised myself I'd stop!


No, I really like the black with silver specchio and the grey with silver specchio.  I'm in no hurry to purchase right now, so I just keep admiring them every time I see them.


----------



## ubo22

iceNY said:


> I saw Peanut in person at Macy's the other day but honestly, the lighting inside the store was pretty bad and yellow I couldn't really tell what it would like under daylight.
> I'll order it and see if I like it. If not, I have the option to return it.


I believe it's much brighter and yellower under sunlight.  In indoor light it seems to be more peanut brown, a light brown with yellow in it.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> I promised myself "no more pink bags this summer" but I'll be in trouble if they bring out Blossom with silver studs... Bet that happens now Blush is scarce!




That's the only reason to get a blossom, for the silver hardware! [emoji3] why is mk teasing us with all of these beautiful colors! 

I mean at least it's affordable.. I saw so many beautiful shades of pink and nude at Prada and I'd only be able to get one!


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> That's the only reason to get a blossom, for the silver hardware! [emoji3] why is mk teasing us with all of these beautiful colors!
> 
> I mean at least it's affordable.. I saw so many beautiful shades of pink and nude at Prada and I'd only be able to get one!




A Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in Cammeo is my dream! Cammeo is very similar to Blush, so the Ava is more than enough for now lol


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> I promised myself "no more pink bags this summer" but I'll be in trouble if they bring out Blossom with silver studs... Bet that happens now Blush is scarce!




Would you mind posting a picture of your Blush Selma next to your PP crossbody pretty pretty please? The colour comparison thread would be a good place actually
TIA!


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> Would you mind posting a picture of your Blush Selma next to your PP crossbody pretty pretty please? The colour comparison thread would be a good place actually
> TIA!




Are u thinking of something in pp?! I really liked it but only in small doses, it's a bit salmon for me but I thought pale pink in a mini Selma messenger was perfect with a chambray shirt and white jeans or any color bottoms!


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> Would you mind posting a picture of your Blush Selma next to your PP crossbody pretty pretty please? The colour comparison thread would be a good place actually
> TIA!



I think I did Hon? I started the thread, is right @ the beginning? Hah such a busy week I can't even remember what I posted on Sunday!


----------



## melbo

DiamondsForever said:


> I think I did Hon? I started the thread, is right @ the beginning? Hah such a busy week I can't even remember what I posted on Sunday!



Lol you did! It's in the color comparisons thread you stated. &#128540;&#128522;


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> I think I did Hon? I started the thread, is right @ the beginning? Hah such a busy week I can't even remember what I posted on Sunday!




Omg you did! I'm slowing losing my mind haha sorry


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> That's the only reason to get a blossom, for the silver hardware! [emoji3] why is mk teasing us with all of these beautiful colors!
> 
> I mean at least it's affordable.. I saw so many beautiful shades of pink and nude at Prada and I'd only be able to get one!



It's very clever marketing strategy which is clearly working on us all 
Can you imagine the demand for Blossom with SHW....!


----------



## melbo

yenaj said:


> Omg you did! I'm slowing losing my mind haha sorry



Lol, we're mad for bags! All these exciting colors are driving us crazy &#128521;


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> Lol you did! It's in the color comparisons thread you stated. &#128540;&#128522;





yenaj said:


> Omg you did! I'm slowing losing my mind haha sorry



Phew! Thanks girls.


----------



## cdtracing

I just pulled the trigger on a Navy Tristan with SHW.  Can't wait til she's delivered!!


----------



## yenaj

I just ordered my black Jet Set Crossbody so I can finally say that I AM DONE! Until I see another blush bag Lol


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> I just ordered my black Jet Set Crossbody so I can finally say that I AM DONE! Until I see another blush bag Lol



Can't stop thinking of a large jet set E/W travel tote now... your fault, haha. I want one in dark dune even though I have a dark dune selma. What is happening to me!


----------



## DiamondsForever

I'm now thinking I'd like something with SHW. Can be plain or with studs....In black,  pearl grey, blossom, raspberry or tile blue. 

Oh and something in Dark Dune while its around. Love it in the medium Selma or the jet set zip top tote.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm now thinking I'd like something with SHW. Can be plain or with studs....In black,  pearl grey, blossom, raspberry or tile blue.
> 
> Oh and something in Dark Dune while its around. Love it in the medium Selma or the jet set zip top tote.



I saw 2 gorgeous dark dune hamiltons in both n/s and e/w yesterday at tjmaxx. I have a Brahmin bag in the exact same shade so I moved along. So pretty though! I'm still thinking about them this morning.....hmmmm


----------



## melbo

Okay, I'm breaking my ban! I am dying for a royal blue, but I'm not sure what style, so I'll wait. In the mean time, I need one of these. Which one?? They are both in Walnut. I've never owned a brown bag... This is a whole new experience. &#128518;&#128517;
Camden


Ludlow


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Okay, I'm breaking my ban! I am dying for a royal blue, but I'm not sure what style, so I'll wait. In the mean time, I need one of these. Which one??
> Camden
> View attachment 2974214
> 
> Ludlow
> View attachment 2974215


I like the top one better - the tassels are cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

melbo said:


> Okay, I'm breaking my ban! I am dying for a royal blue, but I'm not sure what style, so I'll wait. In the mean time, I need one of these. Which one?? They are both in Walnut. I've never owned a brown bag... This is a whole new experience. &#128518;&#128517;
> Camden
> View attachment 2974214
> 
> Ludlow
> View attachment 2974215



I prefer the Camden... both in color and style. How have you never owned a brown bag?! even i have and compared to most here i barely own bags


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> Okay, I'm breaking my ban! I am dying for a royal blue, but I'm not sure what style, so I'll wait. In the mean time, I need one of these. Which one?? They are both in Walnut. I've never owned a brown bag... This is a whole new experience. &#128518;&#128517;
> Camden
> View attachment 2974214
> 
> Ludlow
> View attachment 2974215



I have the camden satchel in navy soft leather. This camden style is clearanced out everywhere right now melbo. I saw the bag in your  first pic for 199 at dillards on Monday. You will love the tassels in either style. The leather is so pebbly and soft too.


----------



## melbo

HesitantShopper said:


> I prefer the Camden... both in color and style. How have you never owned a brown bag?! even i have and compared to most here i barely own bags



I dunno. I'm a light/medium brown skinned girl. I just felt that brown looks like an extension of my arm.. Or blends in too much. Walnut is better than luggage, Imo. 







BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I have the camden satchel in navy soft leather. This camden style is clearanced out everywhere right now melbo. I saw the bag in your  first pic for 199 at dillards on Monday. You will love the tassels in either style. The leather is so pebbly and soft too.


$199??!! You and Dillards! I'm so envious! Camden is cow leather and Ludlow is lamb? Either way they are both in the style/color I want.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> I dunno. I'm a light/medium brown skinned girl. I just felt that brown looks like an extension of my arm.. Or blends in too much. Walnut is better than luggage, Imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $199??!! You and Dillards! I'm so envious! Camden is cow leather and Ludlow is lamb? Either way they are both in the style/color I want.



Dillards marked a lot of styles and colors 50% off because of stock. SA said they had to get rid of merchandise quickly. The camden is a great casual style and I looked for the perfect navy bag for a really long time. I didn't want something structured in saffiano in navy blue-too business like for me.  I even found mk navy jellys in marshalls, pure dumb luck I guess. Walnut is a classic color and the shape will never go out of style. Get one! The ludlow is a little bit boring IMO.


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Dillards marked a lot of styles and colors 50% off because of stock. SA said they had to get rid of merchandise quickly. The camden is a great casual style and I looked for the perfect navy bag for a really long time. I didn't want something structured in saffiano in navy blue-too business like for me.  I even found mk navy jellys in marshalls, pure dumb luck I guess. Walnut is a classic color and the shape will never go out of style. Get one! The ludlow is a little bit boring IMO.



I thought the Camden was in Walnut, but turns out its luggage. I'm not sure how I feel about this... :what:


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> Okay, I'm breaking my ban! I am dying for a royal blue, but I'm not sure what style, so I'll wait. In the mean time, I need one of these. Which one?? They are both in Walnut. I've never owned a brown bag... This is a whole new experience. &#128518;&#128517;
> Camden
> View attachment 2974214
> 
> Ludlow
> View attachment 2974215



The Camden was part of the one day sale at Macy's for $222. It took a lot of restraint for me to resist. I wanted black but was going to get navy since I already have two black mk's....


----------



## melbo

keishapie1973 said:


> The Camden was part of the one day sale at Macy's for $222. It took a lot of restraint for me to resist. I wanted black but was going to get navy since I already have two black mk's....



Lol, that was a lot of restraining! I already have 2 black bags, and I want a navy, but not in this style. What to do, what to do!


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Okay, I'm breaking my ban! I am dying for a royal blue, but I'm not sure what style, so I'll wait. In the mean time, I need one of these. Which one?? They are both in Walnut. I've never owned a brown bag... This is a whole new experience. &#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56837;
> Camden
> View attachment 2974214
> 
> Ludlow
> View attachment 2974215


 


melbo said:


> I thought the Camden was in Walnut, but turns out its luggage. I'm not sure how I feel about this... :what:


Get the Camden.  I've been eyeing this bag for some time as a nice, comfortable, soft leather shoulder bag.  However, I have a really comfortable LV Galliera (hobo) and Coach Madison gathered leather Abigail (smaller than the LV) that satisfy my soft shoulder bag fix, so I really don't need a Camden.  If you get her, make sure you get the color you really want, though.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> Get the Camden.  I've been eyeing this bag for some time as a nice, comfortable, soft leather shoulder bag.  However, I have a really comfortable LV Galliera and Coach Madison gathered leather Abigail (smaller than the LV) that satisfy my soft shoulder bag fix, so I really don't need a Camden.  If you get her, make sure you get the color you really want, though.



Okay, so it looks like everyone agrees that the Camden is the bag to get. I think luggage will be my first brown. Now step 2, find a good deal :thumbup:


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Okay, so it looks like everyone agrees that the Camden is the bag to get. I think luggage will be my first brown. Now step 2, find a good deal :thumbup:


It doesn't matter what color skin tone you have or what colors are in your wardrobe, luggage literally goes with everything.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> It doesn't matter what color skin tone you have or what colors are in your wardrobe, luggage literally goes with everything.



I know you're right. I just avoided that color all my life because there isn't much of a contrast, or so I think. I guess it's kind of like how you avoid yellows? &#128566;


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> I know you're right. I just avoided that color all my life because there isn't much of a contrast, or so I think. I guess it's kind of like how you avoid yellows? &#55357;&#56886;


It's like owning a pair of cognac colored riding boots.  They go with everything...blacks, browns, greys, creams, and every color under the rainbow.  Luggage is the same way.  

Yellows, on the other hand....I'm just not too much a fan of the color and don't have it as an undertone in my skin, so tend to stay away from it.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> It's like owning a pair of cognac colored riding boots.  They go with everything...blacks, browns, greys, creams, and every color under the rainbow.  Luggage is the same way.
> 
> Yellows, on the other hand....I'm just not too much a fan of the color and don't have it as an undertone in my skin, so tend to stay away from it.



Well, you're 100% right about cognac!  Luggage looks dull in pictures, Imo, but in real life it's very pretty. The GHW really makes it pop and complements the whole look. I'm pretty much sold! 
P. S. Is tan more on the yellow side? How does it compare to luggage?


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Well, you're 100% right about cognac!  Luggage looks dull in pictures, Imo, but in real life it's very pretty. The GHW really makes it pop and complements the whole look. I'm pretty much sold!
> P. S. Is tan more on the yellow side? How does it compare to luggage?


Luggage does not have the warm tones found in cognac.  It is a more neutral, medium brown.  It's the gold hardware that brings out the beauty of the color. It really is a color that complements other colors really well without being too warm or too yellow.  And, yes, tan has more yellow in it.


----------



## MDT

melbo said:


> Well, you're 100% right about cognac!  Luggage looks dull in pictures, Imo, but in real life it's very pretty. The GHW really makes it pop and complements the whole look. I'm pretty much sold!
> P. S. Is tan more on the yellow side? How does it compare to luggage?



Tan does have more of a yellow base. It almost looks gold. It's also lighter than luggage. Tan with gold hardware, to me, is like pearl gray with silver hardware.  You know how pearl gray almost looks silver? Tan looks gold next to gold.

Tan kind of reminds me of this year's peanut. Peanut is darker though.


----------



## melbo

MDT said:


> Tan does have more of a yellow base. It almost looks gold. It's also lighter than luggage. Tan with gold hardware, to me, is like pearl gray with silver hardware.  You know how pearl gray almost looks silver? Tan looks gold next to gold.
> 
> Tan kind of reminds me of this year's peanut. Peanut is darker though.



I never thought about that. These possibilities are endless... I wish my Macy's had all these colors in stock so I could go and look! 
Is tan different than suntan? I feel like I must ask for the sake of asking.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> It's like owning a pair of cognac colored riding boots.  They go with everything...blacks, browns, greys, creams, and every color under the rainbow.  Luggage is the same way.
> 
> Yellows, on the other hand....I'm just not too much a fan of the color and don't have it as an undertone in my skin, so tend to stay away from it.



I agree. Luggage is like cognac.  It goes with everything.  I don't find it having yellow undertones & it's a great year round color.  I'm not too sure of peanut & suntan.  It's been a while since I saw those colors in person.  I would need to see all 3 colors together.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

ubo22 said:


> Get the Camden.  I've been eyeing this bag for some time as a nice, comfortable, soft leather shoulder bag.  However, I have a really comfortable LV Galliera (hobo) and Coach Madison gathered leather Abigail (smaller than the LV) that satisfy my soft shoulder bag fix, so I really don't need a Camden.  If you get her, make sure you get the color you really want, though.



I wish Coach would go back to making bags like the gathered madison line. I love my black sophia and will never sell it, I only wish I had picked up more colors when I had the chance. The bags they make now are super tiny and silly/weird in design. The prices are also out of control. The swag bag has plastic parts and its like $500, Just Rediculous.


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> I never thought about that. These possibilities are endless... I wish my Macy's had all these colors in stock so I could go and look!
> Is tan different than suntan? I feel like I must ask for the sake of asking.



Haha melbo, knew we wouldn't last long. I'm looking at a new jet set travel tote now!

The camden is gorgeous! I have to echo everyone's sentiments here. Luggage is definitely the most neutral brown and goes with everything and everyone's skintones! It's beautiful. Deep, rich, and just all around a lovely color. I have lots of brown bags and I can't get enough. I still don't have luggage, but one day I will!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha melbo, knew we wouldn't last long. I'm looking at a new jet set travel tote now!
> 
> The camden is gorgeous! I have to echo everyone's sentiments here. Luggage is definitely the most neutral brown and goes with everything and everyone's skintones! It's beautiful. Deep, rich, and just all around a lovely color. I have lots of brown bags and I can't get enough. I still don't have luggage, but one day I will!



Lol lol, I tried! I think you should get a Tote. Some girls get killer sales, but I get average ones and that's the best I can do. $200 is a good price for a brand new one, and if you could use it now for your school, the sooner the better. It will make your life so much easier.
 On the other hand, MK is constantly reducing prices. If you can wait, I say do so till mothers day. I bet there will be lots of sales going around.


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> Lol lol, I tried! I think you should get a Tote. Some girls get killer sales, but I get average ones and that's the best I can do. $200 is a good price for a brand new one, and if you could use it now for your school, the sooner the better. It will make your life so much easier.
> On the other hand, MK is constantly reducing prices. If you can wait, I say do so till mothers day. I bet there will be lots of sales going around.




I see dark khaki on lord & Taylor for 25% off $278 but not sure about color. I love dark dune on my Selma so I was thinking I'd love it in a tote! Dark khaki also seems too light. I want to be able to use it for many years with any outfit (mostly work clothes) so I want it to be dark (but not luggage or black). Dark dune seems to be the only choice but I'd be breaking my "no 2 bags in the same color" rule! Idk what to do or should I stick with black?


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> I see dark khaki on lord & Taylor for 25% off $278 but not sure about color. I love dark dune on my Selma so I was thinking I'd love it in a tote! Dark khaki also seems too light. I want to be able to use it for many years with any outfit (mostly work clothes) so I want it to be dark (but not luggage or black). Dark dune seems to be the only choice but I'd be breaking my "no 2 bags in the same color" rule! Idk what to do or should I stick with black?



I always say make an exception for the colors you love. That being said, why don't you look for something in pearl grey? Do you already own a bag in that color? It's a great neutral, with silver hardware. Super super classy color that will go with everything


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> I always say make an exception for the colors you love. That being said, why don't you look for something in pearl grey? Do you already own a bag in that color? It's a great neutral, with silver hardware. Super super classy color that will go with everything




Yeah I am waiting for a pearl grey sutton! Not sure if I will keep it though. It doesn't look good against my skin tone and since its a huge tote it would be too much grey for me. I like it in navy too but I have a jet set satchel in navy. Now I'm leaning towards black from L&T since it has silver hardware (I think). Also not sure if I should get the jet set travel tote or the travel tote. Lol I should just give up!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Yeah I am waiting for a pearl grey sutton! Not sure if I will keep it though. It doesn't look good against my skin tone and since its a huge tote it would be too much grey for me. I like it in navy too but I have a jet set satchel in navy. Now I'm leaning towards black from L&T since it has silver hardware (I think). Also not sure if I should get the jet set travel tote or the travel tote. Lol I should just give up!



Get both and return one? Place everything inside and judge the way it looks, fits, etc.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Get both and return one? Place everything inside and judge the way it looks, fits, etc.



+1.  I agree.  Try them both out & see which one will fit your needs better & return the other one.


----------



## Pinkalicious

cdtracing said:


> +1.  I agree.  Try them both out & see which one will fit your needs better & return the other one.



Thanks melbo and cdtracing! I think I am leaning towards the east/west one since black with silver hardware is nowhere else to be found!


----------



## cdtracing

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks melbo and cdtracing! I think I am leaning towards the east/west one since black with silver hardware is nowhere else to be found!



Good luck.  It seems when you're looking for a certain color with shw, it disappears.  I wish he would make more bags with the option of either hardware.


----------



## Pinkalicious

cdtracing said:


> Good luck.  It seems when you're looking for a certain color with shw, it disappears.  I wish he would make more bags with the option of either hardware.



I totally agree. SHW is so hard to come by, esp with black. I did some research and unfortunately for me since I have a huge PC laptop it won't fit in the east/west tote so I have to stick with the other one. Now I am debating between dark khaki or black, but with GHW. Leaning towards black since it's safe but I also don't have a dark khaki yet. Decisions...


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> Get both and return one? Place everything inside and judge the way it looks, fits, etc.





cdtracing said:


> +1.  I agree.  Try them both out & see which one will fit your needs better & return the other one.





Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks melbo and cdtracing! I think I am leaning towards the east/west one since black with silver hardware is nowhere else to be found!



Be careful. There are entire threads dedicated to horror stories related to online returns to L&T. If returning to the store, it may not be an issue. I've heard so many bad things, that I don't even go to their site......


----------



## melbo

keishapie1973 said:


> Be careful. There are entire threads dedicated to horror stories related to online returns to L&T. If returning to the store, it may not be an issue. I've heard so many bad things, that I don't even go to their site......



Really? I didn't know! I've never shopped there, but now that you mention I'll stay away!


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Be careful. There are entire threads dedicated to horror stories related to online returns to L&T. If returning to the store, it may not be an issue. I've heard so many bad things, that I don't even go to their site......



Yeah I think one was my horror story haha! I returned my medium dark khaki selma to L&T and I used their shipping label. Well they didn't have the tracking number on file but luckily for me since I kept bugging them through live chat I finally got my refund, but it took about a month or more. L&T doesn't have the other tote I want so I won't be ordering from there anyway..but if anyone decides to return to L&T, either return in store or pay for your own shipping with tracking - it's easier to get a refund from them if you know your item was delivered!


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Be careful. There are entire threads dedicated to horror stories related to online returns to L&T. If returning to the store, it may not be an issue. I've heard so many bad things, that I don't even go to their site......


I prefer to buy from them if I know it is a good chance I will be keeping the item because they charge $7 to ship back and the refund takes awhile to get back. I don't have L&T store anywhere near me.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Electric blue has come back on the scene along with palm green!! I just love how saturated electric blue is in both saffiano and pebbled leather.  Its a gorgeous shade of blue. I have no will power people. MK site has several new and old pieces in electric blue. Hey mothers day is coming, that's an excuse right? Like I really need one....


----------



## BeachBagGal

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Electric blue has come back on the scene along with palm green!! I just love how saturated electric blue is in both saffiano and pebbled leather.  Its a gorgeous shade of blue. I have no will power people. MK site has several new and old pieces in electric blue. Hey mothers day is coming, that's an excuse right? Like I really need one....


LOL. Well as others have said...Electric Blue is similar to Sapphire and I LOVED that color sooo...I'm not sure how strong I will be either!


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I wish Coach would go back to making bags like the gathered madison line. I love my black sophia and will never sell it, I only wish I had picked up more colors when I had the chance. The bags they make now are super tiny and silly/weird in design. The prices are also out of control. The swag bag has plastic parts and its like $500, Just Rediculous.


I agree.  I always gets compliments when I carry my Coach gathered leather bag in Bordeaux.  It's gorgeous, a great shoulder bag, and will never go out of style IMO.


----------



## ubo22

MDT said:


> Tan does have more of a yellow base. It almost looks gold. It's also lighter than luggage. Tan with gold hardware, to me, is like pearl gray with silver hardware.  You know how pearl gray almost looks silver? Tan looks gold next to gold.
> 
> Tan kind of reminds me of this year's peanut. Peanut is darker though.


I totally agree.


----------



## melbo

Question, is the Middleton the same as the Camden? I feel a little confused &#128533;


----------



## cdtracing

keishapie1973 said:


> Be careful. There are entire threads dedicated to horror stories related to online returns to L&T. If returning to the store, it may not be an issue. I've heard so many bad things, that I don't even go to their site......



I've heard of horror stories of buying from L&T online & the returns being nightmares!  I haven't bought from them online so I have no personal experience but I'm a little leery from all I've read about!


----------



## HesitantShopper

melbo said:


> I dunno. I'm a light/medium brown skinned girl. I just felt that brown looks like an extension of my arm.. Or blends in too much. Walnut is better than luggage, Imo.



I see, i don't believe that to be the case though, i have found even with my limited and new MK venture they have a fantastic range of browns, so their is one that most definitely suits all skin tones.


----------



## cdtracing

HesitantShopper said:


> I see, i don't believe that to be the case though, i have found even with my limited and new MK venture they have a fantastic range of browns, so their is one that most definitely suits all skin tones.



+1  MK does have a variety of brown & tan shades....something for everyone. JMO


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Pinkalicious said:


> Can't stop thinking of a large jet set E/W travel tote now... your fault, haha. I want one in dark dune even though I have a dark dune selma. What is happening to me!



Lol! I have two bags in Dark dune, and I use them all the time.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Norwegian Girl said:


> Lol! I have two bags in Dark dune, and I use them all the time.




I decided to go the safe route and go with black. I don't have anything in black saffiano yet and I will mostly use it for work so I think it should be okay. I still want another dark dune in the future though, just not sure in what style!


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Question, is the Middleton the same as the Camden? I feel a little confused &#55357;&#56853;


It looks like it used to be called the Middleton with variations on style.  He must have reintroduced the current version as the Camden.  I only know it as the Camden.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> It looks like it used to be called the Middleton with variations on style.  He must have reintroduced the current version as the Camden.  I only know it as the Camden.



That's what I thought as well, but I always search this forum for comments/pics and it came up as Middleton. Thanks, Ubo22!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> I decided to go the safe route and go with black. I don't have anything in black saffiano yet and I will mostly use it for work so I think it should be okay. I still want another dark dune in the future though, just not sure in what style!



Ooh good choice but why not get a black micro stud Tote? Or houndstooth? Hmm? You can always make a Tote fun by adding a charm or furball. Safe isn't always boring &#128522;


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> Ooh good choice but why not get a black micro stud Tote? Or houndstooth? Hmm? You can always make a Tote fun by adding a charm or furball. Safe isn't always boring &#128522;



Yes I will definitely add some pizzazz to it! I work in a conservative field so I thought black would be the wisest choice. On the bright side, since I'll have a black bag I can add any color charm to it


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Yes I will definitely add some pizzazz to it! I work in a conservative field so I thought black would be the wisest choice. On the bright side, since I'll have a black bag I can add any color charm to it



Yup! Bright pink furball or pastel pink.. Gaah!


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> Yup! Bright pink furball or pastel pink.. Gaah!




I saw a bunch of cute charms at the Kate spade outlet. So many cute colors.. Green, hot pink, pastel pink, yellow, turquoise, etc


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> I saw a bunch of cute charms at the Kate spade outlet. So many cute colors.. Green, hot pink, pastel pink, yellow, turquoise, etc



Ooh maybe I should hit the outlets and look for some cute accessories &#128522;


----------



## SEWDimples

Miranda Large Leather Bucket Bag. Not sure what color, but I like cornflower, vanilla and luggage.

I recently purchased the Miranda Large Leather satchel with zip top in Black. Waiting for it to be delivered.


----------



## myluvofbags

SEWDimples said:


> Miranda Large Leather Bucket Bag. Not sure what color, but I like cornflower, vanilla and luggage.
> 
> I recently purchased the Miranda Large Leather satchel with zip top in Black. Waiting for it to be delivered.



Saw this yesterday,  perhaps if you are interested.   Congrats on your Miranda,  I love mirandas!


----------



## SEWDimples

myluvofbags said:


> Saw this yesterday,  perhaps if you are interested.   Congrats on your Miranda,  I love mirandas!



Thanks for the info. I actually ordered this bag, but my order was canceled bc they did not have it in stock anymore.

I'm sure another one will come up at a great price again.


----------



## melbo

SEWDimples said:


> Miranda Large Leather Bucket Bag. Not sure what color, but I like cornflower, vanilla and luggage.
> 
> I recently purchased the Miranda Large Leather satchel with zip top in Black. Waiting for it to be delivered.



Omg, congrats on your Miranda! She's a beauty! Those are all gorgeous colors, but I saw a picture of Blake Lively carrying one in pink and my heart is set on that color Hehe! Please post pics of your new bag when she arrives!


----------



## cdtracing

SEWDimples said:


> Miranda Large Leather Bucket Bag. Not sure what color, but I like cornflower, vanilla and luggage.
> 
> I recently purchased the Miranda Large Leather satchel with zip top in Black. Waiting for it to be delivered.



That's awesome.  Be sure & post pictures when you get her!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

I've made a stock enquiry on the following!
Selma medium studded messenger in pearl grey.
Jet set large crossbodies in DD & Blush
Medium Selma satchel in DD.
Jet set zip top tote in DD

Not told DH. He's going to think I'm a loon wanting more bags...! Have to wittle the above down a bit once I know what I can order.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Wow Berlin have already answered my stock enquiry. Everything is hot and in stock! Omg, how to choose....


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> I've made a stock enquiry on the following!
> Selma medium studded messenger in pearl grey.
> Jet set large crossbodies in DD & Blush
> Medium Selma satchel in DD.
> Jet set zip top tote in DD
> 
> Not told DH. He's going to think I'm a loon wanting more bags...! Have to wittle the above down a bit once I know what I can order.



Which bag do you need more, a crossbody or a satchel or a tote?
Personally I love dark dune so I would say to get dark dune in whichever bag style you need the most - either the medium selma, jet set, or the jet set tote! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Which bag do you need more, a crossbody or a satchel or a tote?
> Personally I love dark dune so I would say to get dark dune in whichever bag style you need the most - either the medium selma, jet set, or the jet set tote!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Good thinking Pink! I already have the large Dark Khaki selma which I want to keep as I've got shoes and boots to match. So maybe the medium DD selma is too similar to what I already own. How are the straps on your tote holding up? I like the idea of the jet set crossbody as you can wear it for a night out, its quite glam with the chain strap. TBH, I don't really *need* anything. More a case of want...


----------



## nicol3mii

I'm usually a crossbody person but I'd like to get a satchel.. but I'm torn between which color I should get luggage/navy/black?


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Good thinking Pink! I already have the large Dark Khaki selma which I want to keep as I've got shoes and boots to match. So maybe the medium DD selma is too similar to what I already own. How are the straps on your tote holding up? I like the idea of the jet set crossbody as you can wear it for a night out, its quite glam with the chain strap. TBH, I don't really *need* anything. More a case of want...


I do think dark dune Selma would be similar to dark khaki. But some people like having similar colors in the same style I returned the dark khaki Selma when I chose my dark dune over her. You already have a pale pink jet set crossbody and a blush Selma and a blush studded messenger so I would heavily lean towards dark dune tote!!! I am getting my tote today so I will report back on how it holds up. I've been using a long champ tote and I am so tired of it!!



nicol3mii said:


> I'm usually a crossbody person but I'd like to get a satchel.. but I'm torn between which color I should get luggage/navy/black?




What other colors do you have? I wear my medium Selma satchel crossbody and it's perfect! I love dark dune. I'm biased though haha. also what would u wear it with mostly? I don't think u can go wrong with luggage black or navy, but have u seen luggage in person? It's a very rich brown.


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> Omg, congrats on your Miranda! She's a beauty! Those are all gorgeous colors, but I saw a picture of Blake Lively carrying one in pink and my heart is set on that color Hehe! Please post pics of your new bag when she arrives!



I saw that picture you posted. That pink with the shw is to die for. I wonder if that's the rose water color.


----------



## ubo22

nicol3mii said:


> I'm usually a crossbody person but I'd like to get a satchel.. but I'm torn between which color I should get luggage/navy/black?


Luggage = every day, year round, goes with everything, medium brown bag
Navy = black alternative that works best if you wear navy more often than black
Black = sophisticated, dressy, every day bag

Out of the three colors, I'd say luggage is the most casual.  Navy can go either casual or dressy.  Black is the most dressy.


----------



## nicol3mii

Pinkalicious said:


> What other colors do you have? I wear my medium Selma satchel crossbody and it's perfect! I love dark dune. I'm biased though haha. also what would u wear it with mostly? I don't think u can go wrong with luggage black or navy, but have u seen luggage in person? It's a very rich brown.






ubo22 said:


> Luggage = every day, year round, goes with everything, medium brown bag
> Navy = black alternative that works best if you wear navy more often than black
> Black = sophisticated, dressy, every day bag
> 
> Out of the three colors, I'd say luggage is the most casual.  Navy can go either casual or dressy.  Black is the most dressy.



I only have cindy crossbody in peanut so far, but I already have black and navy colors in my other collection (longchamp, rebecca minkoff,etc) so I felt like better not repeating them, guess you can tell I'm on the safer side when it comes to color choices  I think I'll narrow it down between navy/black for now


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> I saw that picture you posted. That pink with the shw is to die for. I wonder if that's the rose water color.



Hmm interesting thought. The only name i could find was "Oleander Pink". 
Sold out in MK 
http://m.michaelkors.com/miranda-large-leather-messenger/_/R-US_31H4TMDM3L
If you purchase from here, it could be yours for $1,025. :-P 
http://www.avenuek.com/product/michael-kors-miranda-large-leather-messenger-bucket-bag-pink/106540


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I do think dark dune Selma would be similar to dark khaki. But some people like having similar colors in the same style I returned the dark khaki Selma when I chose my dark dune over her. You already have a pale pink jet set crossbody and a blush Selma and a blush studded messenger so I would heavily lean towards dark dune tote!!! I am getting my tote today so I will report back on how it holds up. I've been using a long champ tote and I am so tired of it!!.



Do post pictures when you get your black tote P! I'd be interested to hear how comfortable the shoulder straps are. Why are you tired of the Longchamp tote?

Its funny, I was the opposite. When I saw DD & DK in store together, I preferred DK. But then I think I wanted to match my Khaki boots!

DD looks so gorgeous in so many styles, going to think about it until next week.

Has your Black tote got G or SHW?


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Do post pictures when you get your black tote P! I'd be interested to hear how comfortable the shoulder straps are. Why are you tired of the Longchamp tote?
> 
> 
> 
> Its funny, I was the opposite. When I saw DD & DK in store together, I preferred DK. But then I think I wanted to match my Khaki boots!
> 
> 
> 
> DD looks so gorgeous in so many styles, going to think about it until next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Has your Black tote got G or SHW?




I got it with gold hardware  I found silver for the east west jet set tote, but since it has the middle pocket thing it wouldn't work for me because I have a huge 15 inch laptop! My laptop fits perfectly in my new tote though? The straps are not too comfy but that's only because my laptop is very heavy. I will have to keep an eye on them and reinforce them if they start to rip or break. 

I'm only tired of my longchamp cuz I've had it for awhile and it's my only tote. Plus when I put my laptop in it I had to squeeze it in to fit perfectly and even then i was worried that the nylon would rip since there is no structure to the bag. It's a good bag for other stuff like clothes though! Also everyone at my school has the longchamp tote haha so I'm tired of seeing it everywhere! I will post a pic in the show us your Michael Kors bags thread now


----------



## yenaj

I'm really hoping for a medium sutton in Blush [emoji30]
I heard about the straps pulling, is that only with the large or with all of them?


----------



## ubo22

yenaj said:


> I'm really hoping for a medium sutton in Blush [emoji30]
> I heard about the straps pulling, is that only with the large or with all of them?


With all of them when you fill the bag up to capacity.


----------



## yenaj

ubo22 said:


> With all of them when you fill the bag up to capacity.




Hmmm I'll probably just have to stick to the handles then lol I want it way too much [emoji30]


----------



## ubo22

yenaj said:


> Hmmm I'll probably just have to stick to the handles then lol I want it way too much [emoji30]


Yeah, several of us just use it with the handles.


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> I'm really hoping for a medium sutton in Blush [emoji30]
> I heard about the straps pulling, is that only with the large or with all of them?



Is the Sutton available in Blush Hon?  it's such an addictive colour! Loving my new messenger. Kind of wonder if worth picking up the jet set cross body for nights out... but I really should branch out looking at my family photo! What to do...


----------



## iceNY

I really want an Ava in Blush now. How long does it usually take until MK releases new styles to the retailer stores? Hope it's not too long


----------



## keishapie1973

iceNY said:


> I really want an Ava in Blush now. How long does it usually take until MK releases new styles to the retailer stores? Hope it's not too long




I'm wondering the same thing since I've never paid retail price for my MKs.....[emoji3]


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> Is the Sutton available in Blush Hon?  it's such an addictive colour! Loving my new messenger. Kind of wonder if worth picking up the jet set cross body for nights out... but I really should branch out looking at my family photo! What to do...




No but if it was I think I'd explode lol! I've always wanted the Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in the Cammeo colour. The Sutton looks exactly like it and Blush looks like Cammeo. I'd save myself a grand! I'd settle for Dark Khaki or Blossom though.

Which colour would you get the crossbody in? Dark Dune would be good! I love neutrals so I'm not the best for colour variety haha


----------



## ubo22

iceNY said:


> I really want an Ava in Blush now. How long does it usually take until MK releases new styles to the retailer stores? Hope it's not too long


 


keishapie1973 said:


> I'm wondering the same thing since I've never paid retail price for my MKs.....[emoji3]


 
It will be at least a month and probably longer.  The Ava is already selling out online.  If this continues then it will be a while before MK releases the bag to the department stores.


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> No but if it was I think I'd explode lol! I've always wanted the Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in the Cammeo colour. The Sutton looks exactly like it and Blush looks like Cammeo. I'd save myself a grand! I'd settle for Dark Khaki or Blossom though.
> 
> Which colour would you get the crossbody in? Dark Dune would be good! I love neutrals so I'm not the best for colour variety haha



I just googled the Prada! It sure is pretty. I can see why you love it. Imagine how many MK Blush bags you could buy for one of those! It does look really like the Sutton. Are you not tempted by the Blush Medium Selma?

I can't decide about which bag to get next. I love all of the below:

-Jet Set Cross body Blush & DD
-Jet set tote Blush & DD
- Selma medium messenger in Pearl Grey & DD
- Medium Selma satchel in DD
- Black Tristan or Black Selma SHW.

Can you imagine buying all those! DH would go nuts, his share of the wardrobe is already very small...

With Pearl Grey I know I'd Defo want the Selma messenger with SHW. Maybe I should go for that as it's a cert!

On another note I used one of the MK Perfume samples today that I got given last week. Oh my the sporty citrus is amazing! That's on the list as well.


----------



## iceNY

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm wondering the same thing since I've never paid retail price for my MKs.....[emoji3]



LOL. We should go shopping together! 



ubo22 said:


> It will be at least a month and probably longer.  The Ava is already selling out online.  If this continues then it will be a while before MK releases the bag to the department stores.



Yikes yikes yikes.... no bueno 
I hope the bag god is kind enough to release Ava sooner.


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> I just googled the Prada! It sure is pretty. I can see why you love it. Imagine how many MK Blush bags you could buy for one of those! It does look really like the Sutton. Are you not tempted by the Blush Medium Selma?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't decide about which bag to get next. I love all of the below:
> 
> 
> 
> -Jet Set Cross body Blush & DD
> 
> -Jet set tote Blush & DD
> 
> - Selma medium messenger in Pearl Grey & DD
> 
> - Medium Selma satchel in DD
> 
> - Black Tristan or Black Selma SHW.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine buying all those! DH would go nuts, his share of the wardrobe is already very small...
> 
> 
> 
> With Pearl Grey I know I'd Defo want the Selma messenger with SHW. Maybe I should go for that as it's a cert!
> 
> 
> 
> On another note I used one of the MK Perfume samples today that I got given last week. Oh my the sporty citrus is amazing! That's on the list as well.




I'm tempted but my mum wants it lol, I'll be using it so I want something else for myself really. I saw the medium sutton and loved it, I think the large is too similar to my jet set tote. I'd love it in a delicate colour

I'd say jet set tote in Dark Dune! Maybe the black tristan. I've smelled some of the perfumes too and love them. We're addicts haha!


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> I'm tempted but my mum wants it lol, I'll be using it so I want something else for myself really. I saw the medium sutton and loved it, I think the large is too similar to my jet set tote. I'd love it in a delicate colour
> 
> I'd say jet set tote in Dark Dune! Maybe the black tristan. I've smelled some of the perfumes too and love them. We're addicts haha!



I think you're right hon. Given the current fam, jet set tote and black Tristan are a bit different. Still feel like id like more jet set crossbody for nights out. Gah, where will it end...! Tristan would be a great buy as long crossbody strap, SHW and shoulder strap option for wear... And half the price of a large black Selma! I wonder if they'll bring out any black Selma's in the autumn with SHW and grommets / studs or something...

Your mum has got great tastes! Is she going to pull the trigger? I've lost track, what colour is your tote?!

Have you tried allbeauty website for perfumes? They're great, ship to the UK from Jersey. Much cheaper than the high street. I never buy perfume on the high street!


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> I think you're right hon. Given the current fam, jet set tote and black Tristan are a bit different. Still feel like id like more jet set crossbody for nights out. Gah, where will it end...! Tristan would be a great buy as long crossbody strap, SHW and shoulder strap option for wear... And half the price of a large black Selma! I wonder if they'll bring out any black Selma's in the autumn with SHW and grommets / studs or something...
> 
> 
> 
> Your mum has got great tastes! Is she going to pull the trigger? I've lost track, what colour is your tote?!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried allbeauty website for perfumes? They're great, ship to the UK from Jersey. Much cheaper than the high street. I never buy perfume on the high street!




Exactly! I'm loving the neutrals but a different shape would be very exciting. The tristan is on sale at the moment so it may well either go back up or completely sell out. I think it was £229 before.

Stalk the department stores and outlets, you might not have to wait til autumn because they always get random stock!

I'm getting it for her because she refuses to pay full price lol. I also owe her for mother's day because I was away 

My tote is in Pomegranate  Such a gorgeous colour. I know it's not neutral but because my clothes are browns/beiges/blacks/blushes it just fits right in. However, I got it almost two years ago and haven't seen the colour since

I've never heard of it! At the moment I'm using Burberry Weekend and it is AMAZING. I'll check it out when I run out lol thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

DiamondsForever said:


> I just googled the Prada! It sure is pretty. I can see why you love it. Imagine how many MK Blush bags you could buy for one of those! It does look really like the Sutton. Are you not tempted by the Blush Medium Selma?
> 
> I can't decide about which bag to get next. I love all of the below:
> 
> -Jet Set Cross body Blush & DD
> -Jet set tote Blush & DD
> - Selma medium messenger in Pearl Grey & DD
> - Medium Selma satchel in DD
> - Black Tristan or Black Selma SHW.
> 
> Can you imagine buying all those! DH would go nuts, his share of the wardrobe is already very small...
> 
> With Pearl Grey I know I'd Defo want the Selma messenger with SHW. Maybe I should go for that as it's a cert!
> 
> On another note I used one of the MK Perfume samples today that I got given last week. Oh my the sporty citrus is amazing! That's on the list as well.


lol!  My husband doesn't care much about his wardrobe , thank goodness! He mostly wears jeans and tshirts. Even at our wedding he wore Black Levis with a white poet shirt. It was ok though because we got married on a pontoon in front of a waterfall. Was beautiful. I highly recommend that Tristan bag! Cdtracing and I just bought one and we are both loving it! I may even get the black one now. We'll see. Today I have to go put money down on our new central air! Uhg...It's always something breaking down around here!


----------



## DiamondsForever

CinthiaZ said:


> lol!  My husband doesn't care much about his wardrobe , thank goodness! He mostly wears jeans and tshirts. Even at our wedding he wore Black Levis with a white poet shirt. It was ok though because we got married on a pontoon in front of a waterfall. Was beautiful. I highly recommend that Tristan bag! Cdtracing and I just bought one and we are both loving it! I may even get the black one now. We'll see. Today I have to go put money down on our new central air! Uhg...It's always something breaking down around here!



Gosh your wedding sounds amazing Cin! Where did you get married? 

I know the feeling, hope your Central air is sorted soon! We need a new kitchen tap and have a water leak in our living room so waiting for a plumber. Always something!

I don't think DH is really bothered, it was more of an observation on his part, he knows accessories makes me happy...


----------



## yenaj

I've thought about it and I'm down to a Dark Khaki Medium Sutton or a DK Medium Selma Messenger. I really want a Sutton but I'd rather have it in Blush, so should I just wait and get the DK Selma Messenger instead? I also really want a Selma Messenger lol. I need help


----------



## ubo22

yenaj said:


> I've thought about it and I'm down to a Dark Khaki Medium Sutton or a DK Medium Selma Messenger. I really want a Sutton but I'd rather have it in Blush, so should I just wait and get the DK Selma Messenger instead? I also really want a Selma Messenger lol. I need help


I'd hold out for the color you really want in the Sutton (blush) and get the medium Selma messenger now in dark khaki.  That will be a great addition for the spring/summer, too.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> i'd hold out for the color you really want in the sutton (blush) and get the medium selma messenger now in dark khaki.  That will be a great addition for the spring/summer, too.



+1


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> I've thought about it and I'm down to a Dark Khaki Medium Sutton or a DK Medium Selma Messenger. I really want a Sutton but I'd rather have it in Blush, so should I just wait and get the DK Selma Messenger instead? I also really want a Selma Messenger lol. I need help



Definitely hold out for the sutton in blush!! Oh man, I can't even imagine how pretty that would look! A dark khaki in sutton sounds really nice too, but if you want it in blush you might never be satisfied.


----------



## CinthiaZ

DiamondsForever said:


> Gosh your wedding sounds amazing Cin! Where did you get married?
> 
> I know the feeling, hope your Central air is sorted soon! We need a new kitchen tap and have a water leak in our living room so waiting for a plumber. Always something!
> 
> I don't think DH is really bothered, it was more of an observation on his part, he knows accessories makes me happy...


It really was a beautiful wedding. We had 3 pontoons of family and all our friends that had boats were there too! It was at PEE WEE Falls, in Washington state, on the Pond Oreille River, not far from the Canadian border. Very cozy and private, because no one know it is there! We had all to ourselves. here is a pic of it. This is practically in my back yard just a mile up the road.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> It really was a beautiful wedding. We had 3 pontoons of family and all our friends that had boats were there too! It was at PEE WEE Falls, in Washington state, on the Pond Oreille River, not far from the Canadian border. Very cozy and private, because no one know it is there! We had all to ourselves. here is a pic of it. This is practically in my back yard just a mile up the road.



Gorgeous! That view is soo beautiful!!! Perfect location for a wedding &#128159;


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> It really was a beautiful wedding. We had 3 pontoons of family and all our friends that had boats were there too! It was at PEE WEE Falls, in Washington state, on the Pond Oreille River, not far from the Canadian border. Very cozy and private, because no one know it is there! We had all to ourselves. here is a pic of it. This is practically in my back yard just a mile up the road.



This is so beautiful.   Like a wonderful vacation spot.  Definitely a wedding never to forget.


----------



## yenaj

ubo22 said:


> I'd hold out for the color you really want in the Sutton (blush) and get the medium Selma messenger now in dark khaki.  That will be a great addition for the spring/summer, too.







cdtracing said:


> +1







Pinkalicious said:


> Definitely hold out for the sutton in blush!! Oh man, I can't even imagine how pretty that would look! A dark khaki in sutton sounds really nice too, but if you want it in blush you might never be satisfied.




Thanks girls! I'm struggling to find a DK Messenger over here but I'm hoping it comes out soon. Maybe this is a sign that I have too much Blush going on lol


----------



## DiamondsForever

CinthiaZ said:


> It really was a beautiful wedding. We had 3 pontoons of family and all our friends that had boats were there too! It was at PEE WEE Falls, in Washington state, on the Pond Oreille River, not far from the Canadian border. Very cozy and private, because no one know it is there! We had all to ourselves. here is a pic of it. This is practically in my back yard just a mile up the road.



What a stunning view! Such a beautiful place to have a wedding. Gorgeous!


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> Thanks girls! I'm struggling to find a DK Messenger over here but I'm hoping it comes out soon. Maybe this is a sign that I have too much Blush going on lol



No such thing as too much Blush!  where have you tried?


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> No such thing as too much Blush!  where have you tried?




Lol! You and Pinkalicious are just as bad as me. I tried most of the London stores and the Midlands ones. You know there's a new Sloane Street store? I think they only do MK Collection stuff though. 
I actually really want something in DK so I guess if I can't find the Messenger, I'll get the Sutton and buy the Blush when it comes out too lol


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> Lol! You and Pinkalicious are just as bad as me. I tried most of the London stores and the Midlands ones. You know there's a new Sloane Street store? I think they only do MK Collection stuff though.
> I actually really want something in DK so I guess if I can't find the Messenger, I'll get the Sutton and buy the Blush when it comes out too lol



Yes got the email about Sloane St this morning! Unfortunately that's not my usual part of London. Dark Khaki is such a great colour, goes with everything! Go for it, its classic. I'm just as bad, can't get having something in DD out of my head! And Pearl Grey!


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> Yes got the email about Sloane St this morning! Unfortunately that's not my usual part of London. Dark Khaki is such a great colour, goes with everything! Go for it, its classic. I'm just as bad, can't get having something in DD out of my head! And Pearl Grey!




Is DK different enough to your Blush? I've seen your gorgey pics but I wondered what you thought of the difference between them in real life. 
I really think a jet set tote or a tristan would be good for you, as you have a few things in the selma shape


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> Is DK different enough to your Blush? I've seen your gorgey pics but I wondered what you thought of the difference between them in real life.
> I really think a jet set tote or a tristan would be good for you, as you have a few things in the selma shape



Oh yes DK & Blush are really different IRL. Like Blush and DD, same colour fam but v.different. DK doesn't have any pink in it. Its like a dark cream colour, like cappuccino.

I agree, need to branch out with more styles. Can't get the tote at a good rate from Berlin, so wondering if I like it enough to pay full price in London. Maybe the Tristan is more me. Like idea of the long cross body strap and shoulder strap...


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> Oh yes DK & Blush are really different IRL. Like Blush and DD, same colour fam but v.different. DK doesn't have any pink in it. Its like a dark cream colour, like cappuccino.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, need to branch out with more styles. Can't get the tote at a good rate from Berlin, so wondering if I like it enough to pay full price in London. Maybe the Tristan is more me. Like idea of the long cross body strap and shoulder strap...




You've sold me on it now lol I'm going to London in two weeks so I'm getting it then. Hopefully they won't have run out lol
I personally prefer the tote but that's because I'm a (very lazy) saffiano girl! Haha my mum's the same, she either waits for sales or for me to come over. There are never any good MK sales like the US, I'm always so jealous. Having said that, HoF is doing 30% off ending today, so you may want to try them?


----------



## Pinkalicious

CinthiaZ said:


> It really was a beautiful wedding. We had 3 pontoons of family and all our friends that had boats were there too! It was at PEE WEE Falls, in Washington state, on the Pond Oreille River, not far from the Canadian border. Very cozy and private, because no one know it is there! We had all to ourselves. here is a pic of it. This is practically in my back yard just a mile up the road.




Absolutely stunning. Sounds like a magical wedding


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Gorgeous! That view is soo beautiful!!! Perfect location for a wedding &#128159;





myluvofbags said:


> This is so beautiful.   Like a wonderful vacation spot.  Definitely a wedding never to forget.



Thanks ladies, it really was something. I didn't even wear a designer bag! lol! I had a little Ivory beaded clutch that matched my head piece. Some of my 'relatives' complained because we didn't get married in a church! lol! If you can't see God there, something's WRONG! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> Absolutely stunning. Sounds like a magical wedding


It was! Thank you!


----------



## DiamondsForever

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks ladies, it really was something. I didn't even wear a designer bag! lol! I had a little Ivory beaded clutch that matched my head piece. Some of my 'relatives' complained because we didn't get married in a church! lol! If you can't see God there, something's WRONG! lol!



I agree with you 100% Cin! One of those views you would always feel so lucky to have experienced.


----------



## CinthiaZ

DiamondsForever said:


> I agree with you 100% Cin! One of those views you would always feel so lucky to have experienced.


Well what the heck?? GOD MADE that waterfall! He certainly didn't make any church! lol! Those are MAN made. Don't get me wrong, I do go to church, but I still love his beautiful creations more than anything! Just look at a rose for heavens sakes! NO ONE creates more beauty than the Lord! No man made church will ever compare to what the Lord has created. That waterfall is HEAVENLY and that is exactly what I told those 'relatives' ! lol!


----------



## DiamondsForever

DiamondsForever said:


> I just googled the Prada! It sure is pretty. I can see why you love it. Imagine how many MK Blush bags you could buy for one of those! It does look really like the Sutton. Are you not tempted by the Blush Medium Selma?
> 
> I can't decide about which bag to get next. I love all of the below:
> 
> -Jet Set Cross body Blush & DD
> -Jet set tote Blush & DD
> - Selma medium messenger in Pearl Grey & DD
> - Medium Selma satchel in DD
> - Black Tristan or Black Selma SHW.
> 
> Can you imagine buying all those! DH would go nuts, his share of the wardrobe is already very small...
> 
> With Pearl Grey I know I'd Defo want the Selma messenger with SHW. Maybe I should go for that as it's a cert!
> 
> On another note I used one of the MK Perfume samples today that I got given last week. Oh my the sporty citrus is amazing! That's on the list as well.



Girls - I *think* I'm crossing pearl grey off my list. Knowing my record with colour transfer DD is probably the best option for a grey based neutral.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> It really was a beautiful wedding. We had 3 pontoons of family and all our friends that had boats were there too! It was at PEE WEE Falls, in Washington state, on the Pond Oreille River, not far from the Canadian border. Very cozy and private, because no one know it is there! We had all to ourselves. here is a pic of it. This is practically in my back yard just a mile up the road.



That is a stunning view!!  A great place for a wedding!!!  Or a vows renewal ceremony!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> That is a stunning view!!  A great place for a wedding!!!  Or a vows renewal ceremony!




That's a great idea CD!! Maybe on our 20th, if we live that long! lol! better do it sooner! I would hate to have to get dressed from the nursing home! lol!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

CinthiaZ said:


> That's a great idea CD!! Maybe on our 20th, if we live that long! lol! better do it sooner! I would hate to have to get dressed from the nursing home! lol!



Your hilarious!! The nursing home would make you do it at 5am because you have to take your meds and get a diaper change. Your harley days would be over and you would have to ride in the senior citizen van with an a nurse aide LOL! My hubbies granma had a "boyfriend" at the nursing home and she was like 90 yrs old with dementia. When he passed she just shrugged her shoulders like "oh well". I don't think she even remembered him from the day before. She actually knew what what the secret recipe was for KFC. She cooked for colonel sanders and claudia sanders for a hundred years LOL!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

I was thinking if I sold my peanut messenger I could get a peanut sutton, but then I saw this medium hamilton zip top traveler in saffiano leather in dark khaki...it's so pretty but I am not sure how big it is! 

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...o_bag-_-product_name-_-handbags+&+accessories

I've loved the hamilton traveler in the softer leather but prefer saffiano leather..does anyone have this?


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> I was thinking if I sold my peanut messenger I could get a peanut sutton, but then I saw this medium hamilton zip top traveler in saffiano leather in dark khaki...it's so pretty but I am not sure how big it is!
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-hamilton-medium-top-zip-tote?ID=1962107&cm_sp=add_to_bag-_-product_name-_-handbags+%26+accessories
> 
> I've loved the hamilton traveler in the softer leather but prefer saffiano leather..does anyone have this?


I've only seen it in pictures.  It runs small compared to other Hamiltons, which will probably appeal to you.  The measurements are right there on the web page.  Why don't you compare those measurements to your medium Selma messenger?


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> I've only seen it in pictures.  It runs small compared to other Hamiltons, which will probably appeal to you.  The measurements are right there on the web page.  Why don't you compare those measurements to your medium Selma messenger?



Haha good point! It looks small on the fake model but it might be the perfect size for me...someone was wanting to buy my navy jet set satchel on Poshmark last night so I am hoping they follow through so I can get a new bag

My only dilemma now would be whether I want a sutton or this hamilton in dark khaki. Can you tell I love neutrals...oh dear.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Your hilarious!! The nursing home would make you do it at 5am because you have to take your meds and get a diaper change. Your harley days would be over and you would have to ride in the senior citizen van with an a nurse aide LOL! My hubbies granma had a "boyfriend" at the nursing home and she was like 90 yrs old with dementia. When he passed she just shrugged her shoulders like "oh well". I don't think she even remembered him from the day before. She actually knew what what the secret recipe was for KFC. She cooked for colonel sanders and claudia sanders for a hundred years LOL!!


OMG!Too funny! I will be doing wheel chair races in the hallways for sure! lol!


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha good point! It looks small on the fake model but it might be the perfect size for me...someone was wanting to buy my navy jet set satchel on Poshmark last night so I am hoping they follow through so I can get a new bag
> 
> My only dilemma now would be whether I want a sutton or this hamilton in dark khaki. Can you tell I love neutrals...oh dear.


The great thing about that Hamilton is it has a top zip.  The Sutton is open top with two zip compartments.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> That's a great idea CD!! Maybe on our 20th, if we live that long! lol! better do it sooner! I would hate to have to get dressed from the nursing home! lol!



LOL.  Maybe for number 15.


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> The great thing about that Hamilton is it has a top zip.  The Sutton is open top with two zip compartments.



I decided I can't have any more brown bags lol.


----------



## SEWDimples

melbo said:


> Omg, congrats on your Miranda! She's a beauty! Those are all gorgeous colors, but I saw a picture of Blake Lively carrying one in pink and my heart is set on that color Hehe! Please post pics of your new bag when she arrives!





cdtracing said:


> That's awesome.  Be sure & post pictures when you get her!!



Thanks! It should be delivered on Monday because I was traveling this week. I'll post pictures as soon as I can. Also, I love the pink Miranda Bucket bag too.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Girls - I *think* I'm crossing pearl grey off my list. Knowing my record with colour transfer DD is probably the best option for a grey based neutral.



Oooh I missed this!! I'm glad you're jumping on the dark dune bandwagon! I always forget that you didn't have one since you loved the same colors I did. But you have dark khaki! You'll love DD. I've never had any color transfer on mine and I never treated her. Did you end up getting a tote? 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Norwegian Girl

DiamondsForever said:


> Girls - I *think* I'm crossing pearl grey off my list. Knowing my record with colour transfer DD is probably the best option for a grey based neutral.



That's too bad. I love my pearl grey bags, and I've worn the Selma to work every day since I bought it.  No colortransfer what so ever, and I wear my bags with both light and dark clothes. Never treated any of my bags. I also have two bags in DD, and I love this color. I think you would too! Best of luck!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Oooh I missed this!! I'm glad you're jumping on the dark dune bandwagon! I always forget that you didn't have one since you loved the same colors I did. But you have dark khaki! You'll love DD. I've never had any color transfer on mine and I never treated her. Did you end up getting a tote?
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





Norwegian Girl said:


> That's too bad. I love my pearl grey bags, and I've worn the Selma to work every day since I bought it.  No colortransfer what so ever, and I wear my bags with both light and dark clothes. Never treated any of my bags. I also have two bags in DD, and I love this color. I think you would too! Best of luck!



 thanks for the encouragement with DD ladies. Am still thinking about styles. Leaning towards a jet set crossbody bag and a bigger bag in this colour, either the tote or medium Selma. Back to being confused about PG studded messenger as love it with SHW.... And then I saw yesterday that Raspberry SHW is available in the UK! All these beautiful colours are making my head spin! Lol.


I wore PP jet set crossbody out to a salsa club last night. No colour transfer! I was wearing a dress, no jeans this time!


----------



## CinthiaZ

This is my next victim! lol! MK Fallon in Turquoise with SHW. Has outer pocket too! I can't find anything new I like, so I may have to get this preowned, because I am not finding any that are new, listed anywhere, except in black or brown. These turquoise Fallons are hard to find!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> This is my next victim! lol! MK Fallon in Turquoise with SHW. Has outer pocket too! I can't find anything new I like, so I may have to get this preowned, because I am not finding any that are new, listed anywhere, except in black or brown. These turquoise Fallons are hard to find!



It's sucks when we can't find a brand new bag, but this style is hard to find in both the color AND hardware you like! I say get her before she sells out! Turquoise is gorgeous and that SHW makes it perfect!


----------



## yenaj

Temptation! :'(


----------



## melbo

yenaj said:


> Temptation! :'(
> View attachment 2984040



Omg! That bag is gorgeous!


----------



## yenaj

melbo said:


> Omg! That bag is gorgeous!




I can't take it anymore lol. I was going to stop with a DK Med Sutton, then this popped up!!


----------



## melbo

yenaj said:


> I can't take it anymore lol. I was going to stop with a DK Med Sutton, then this popped up!!



Lol! I don't blame you!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> This is my next victim! lol! MK Fallon in Turquoise with SHW. Has outer pocket too! I can't find anything new I like, so I may have to get this preowned, because I am not finding any that are new, listed anywhere, except in black or brown. These turquoise Fallons are hard to find!



That looks great!  It's a shame you can't find one new but this will be perfect is she's been well maintained & gently loved.  It's got the color hardware you love & the preferred outer pocket so I say go for it!!  The color in the picture looks like the same shade as my Aqua Hamilton. LOL


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> Temptation! :'(
> View attachment 2984040



Pretty pretty pretty! Is it available in London? I thought blossom came with SHW?

I am currently rocking DD nails! I love them!


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> Pretty pretty pretty! Is it available in London? I thought blossom came with SHW?
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently rocking DD nails! I love them!




Lol now you have to get a DD bag to match 
No idea! I'm not even going to ask because I know I'll buy it lol
No it actually came with GHW when it was first introduced in Dubai (medium Selma)


----------



## 2 stars

DiamondsForever said:


> Pretty pretty pretty! Is it available in London? I thought blossom came with SHW?
> 
> I am currently rocking DD nails! I love them!



I saw a blossom cindy with ghw at bloomingdales this weekend.


----------



## Pinkalicious

2 stars said:


> I saw a blossom cindy with ghw at bloomingdales this weekend.



OMG. Is it on the website?? I'd love a medium blossom cindy with SHW or GHW!!


----------



## yenaj

2 stars said:


> I saw a blossom cindy with ghw at bloomingdales this weekend.




Oh my goshhhhh you've got to be kidding. Which size? I'm in love already!


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> OMG. Is it on the website?? I'd love a medium blossom cindy with SHW or GHW!!




Haha I knew you'd love this!!

EDIT - Found it!


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> OMG. Is it on the website?? I'd love a medium blossom cindy with SHW or GHW!!


 


yenaj said:


> Oh my goshhhhh you've got to be kidding. Which size? I'm in love already!


 
Medium blossom Cindy is on the MK website, too.

yenaj, you beat me to it.  (picture above)


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> Temptation! :'(
> View attachment 2984040





yenaj said:


> Lol now you have to get a DD bag to match
> No idea! I'm not even going to ask because I know I'll buy it lol
> No it actually came with GHW when it was first introduced in Dubai (medium Selma)



Blossom would need to have SHW for me to be tempted! My SA in Berlin is going to mail me if they get it in.

I think a large jet set crossbody in DD would be so useful! And maybe a medium selma. Am really tempted by the crossbody as had loads of compliments on the PP at the weekend. You have Blush & DD in jet set crossbody don't you chick? Would love to see a comparison picture of both together!


----------



## yenaj

Right, I've decided! I'm just going to get the blossom and pale blue mini selma messengers and a DK medium sutton. That cindy is making me unsure though!






I'd love to see a comparison of blush and blossom!


----------



## ilysukixD

I feel so guilty for this recent purchase but anyway I wanted the chevron design clutch a while back, it was sold out already. In the meantime I purchased the Callie in sunblock and I recently sold it because I recently purchased the GIA flap bag for a faction of the price. And today I happened to won the Susannah Lock Clutch in Suntan for $30. I can't be anymore happy... And on top of that I got $5 off using the ebay code. and 4% back through Ebay and 1% through ******


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> Right, I've decided! I'm just going to get the blossom and pale blue mini selma messengers and a DK medium sutton. That cindy is making me unsure though!
> 
> View attachment 2984311
> View attachment 2984312
> View attachment 2984313
> 
> 
> I'd love to see a comparison of blush and blossom!



Great selection! Love all of these. Is this going to be spread over a couple of months or one big haul..?


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> I feel so guilty for this recent purchase but anyway I wanted the chevron design clutch a while back, it was sold out already. In the meantime I purchased the Callie in sunblock and I recently sold it because I recently purchased the GIA flap bag for a faction of the price. And today I happened to won the Susannah Lock Clutch in Suntan for $30. I can't be anymore happy... And on top of that I got $5 off using the ebay code. and 4% back through Ebay and 1% through ******


I love the detailing in the leather, on that bag! You always find the best deals! Sweet!


----------



## ilysukixD

CinthiaZ said:


> I love the detailing in the leather, on that bag! You always find the best deals! Sweet!



 Thank you Cinthia  I basically spend 2 hours everyday on ebay looking for good deals, and end up buying things I don't need >.<"


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> That looks great!  It's a shame you can't find one new but this will be perfect is she's been well maintained & gently loved.  It's got the color hardware you love & the preferred outer pocket so I say go for it!!  The color in the picture looks like the same shade as my Aqua Hamilton. LOL


The only one I can find is used for 215.00! It is in great shape. That is a lot for a used bag! I could get something new for that amount!


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> Great selection! Love all of these. Is this going to be spread over a couple of months or one big haul..?




Big haul when I get to London! I'm a binge buyer as you can probably tell haha
Are you anywhere near decided yet?

PS I'll post a comparison pic of my blush & DD in the colour thread


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> Big haul when I get to London! I'm a binge buyer as you can probably tell haha
> Are you anywhere near decided yet?
> 
> PS I'll post a comparison pic of my blush & DD in the colour thread



Your photo is gorgeous! Thanks so much for taking it for me. I think I need both of those.... Such useful bags for the summer months and so element.

Which MK store will you go to in London? The SAs in the MK stores are so much more attentive than the dept stores IMO.

A little further along, really want something in DD next. Summer is coming so prob a jet set crossbody. Not sure I want another bag with gold studs. Could also do with a smaller wallet. Maybe a blush one as I have so many bags in this colour...


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> Haha I knew you'd love this!!
> 
> EDIT - Found it!
> 
> View attachment 2984295



OH MYYYY
I dont know if I can justify this! I have my peanut messenger and my blush beauty ava...do I *really* need another crossbody? But it has handles you say? That makes it different you say? AHHHH!!!

Must get through my final in about 4 hours before I can think clearly. I don't want to make a rash decision... if I am to get a blossom I was leaning towards mini selma microstud with SHW since I don't have SHW crossbody yet, but it's just SO tiny. Oh goodness, I must get off this forum before I do something bad..like purchase a blossom cindy

Or should I just get a mini blossom selma that way it's a much different bag than the ava and selma messenger (in terms of size)?
HELP!


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> Right, I've decided! I'm just going to get the blossom and pale blue mini selma messengers and a DK medium sutton. That cindy is making me unsure though!
> 
> View attachment 2984311
> View attachment 2984312
> View attachment 2984313
> 
> 
> I'd love to see a comparison of blush and blossom!



Dark khaki medium sutton is GORGEOUS!! I have a few bags posted for sale, if I could get rid of some I would jump on a DK. It's a lovely brown. We have issues for sticking within the same color families haha (blush, blossom, dark dune, dark khaki, pale pink...), but I am proud of you for getting pale blue


----------



## Pinkalicious

ilysukixD said:


> Thank you Cinthia  I basically spend 2 hours everyday on ebay looking for good deals, and end up buying things I don't need >.<"




Haha same here! I'm just like you.. I try to stop but it's addicting thinking of what to change in my collection. Love your recent acquisition!


----------



## melbo

ilysukixD said:


> I feel so guilty for this recent purchase but anyway I wanted the chevron design clutch a while back, it was sold out already. In the meantime I purchased the Callie in sunblock and I recently sold it because I recently purchased the GIA flap bag for a faction of the price. And today I happened to won the Susannah Lock Clutch in Suntan for $30. I can't be anymore happy... And on top of that I got $5 off using the ebay code. and 4% back through Ebay and 1% through ******



Omg, beautiful! Lucky lucky you! Love all your scores because I get to see them here! &#128522;&#128077;


----------



## paula3boys

Broke down and ordered the large jet set travel zip top tote in blush since I can't find medium Ava in blush. I hope I can get over worries of color transfer


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> Your photo is gorgeous! Thanks so much for taking it for me. I think I need both of those.... Such useful bags for the summer months and so element.
> 
> 
> 
> Which MK store will you go to in London? The SAs in the MK stores are so much more attentive than the dept stores IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> A little further along, really want something in DD next. Summer is coming so prob a jet set crossbody. Not sure I want another bag with gold studs. Could also do with a smaller wallet. Maybe a blush one as I have so many bags in this colour...




That's okay 
Hmm I don't know, I'm there for a few days so I'll go wherever the bags are lol! I just know I'll fall for something else when I get there [emoji30]
DD crossbody yay! My blush wallet looks SO good with DD, gorg combo


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> This is my next victim! lol! MK Fallon in Turquoise with SHW. Has outer pocket too! I can't find anything new I like, so I may have to get this preowned, because I am not finding any that are new, listed anywhere, except in black or brown. These turquoise Fallons are hard to find!


Oh I remember this bag...love that color!!!


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> OH MYYYY
> I dont know if I can justify this! I have my peanut messenger and my blush beauty ava...do I *really* need another crossbody? But it has handles you say? That makes it different you say? AHHHH!!!
> 
> Must get through my final in about 4 hours before I can think clearly. I don't want to make a rash decision... if I am to get a blossom I was leaning towards mini selma microstud with SHW since I don't have SHW crossbody yet, but it's just SO tiny. Oh goodness, I must get off this forum before I do something bad..like purchase a blossom cindy
> 
> Or should I just get a mini blossom selma that way it's a much different bag than the ava and selma messenger (in terms of size)?
> HELP!



You are so funny haha! I vote mini blossom selma!! You mean a messenger right? That's the one I want too! I love Blossom but not as much as l love it like Blush, DD or DK, so a crossbody is perfect. That's my justification!
Can't you make it a clutch by removing the strap? Versatility!



Pinkalicious said:


> Dark khaki medium sutton is GORGEOUS!! I have a few bags posted for sale, if I could get rid of some I would jump on a DK. It's a lovely brown. We have issues for sticking within the same color families haha (blush, blossom, dark dune, dark khaki, pale pink...), but I am proud of you for getting pale blue




Haha! I love earthy & sunset tones. All my bags/wallets fit into that category and it's a problem! I saw a mandarin selma and felt a sudden urge to faint. I guess that counts as a sunset colour? Oh I'm screwed lol
I hope you get the DK!! I'd have bought the peanut off you but it's too yellow for my skin I think  I loved it on you!


----------



## smileydimples

yenaj said:


> Haha I knew you'd love this!!
> 
> EDIT - Found it!
> 
> View attachment 2984295



I just picked this up at macys with 25 percent off &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## yenaj

smileydimples said:


> I just picked this up at macys with 25 percent off [emoji4][emoji4]




Omg pics pleeeeeeease!


----------



## CinthiaZ

paula3boys said:


> Broke down and ordered the large jet set travel zip top tote in blush since I can't find medium Ava in blush. I hope I can get over worries of color transfer


You are braver than me! I had all I could do to buy the darker Fuchsia! lol! I don't like having to worry about such things as color transfer, not to mention coffee stains and everything else! So far so good! If I can do it with my Tom Boy lifestyle, anyone can!


----------



## smileydimples

yenaj said:


> Omg pics pleeeeeeease!



When I get home I can take a picture


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> When I get home I can take a picture



Omg really?! I couldn't find it on the Macy's website. Did you call in or talk to someone on live chat? 

I just sold my navy jet set travel satchel so I am maybe leaning towards a blossom medium Cindy. I just don't know if I need another smallish/crossbody but love the look of the Cindy.



paula3boys said:


> Broke down and ordered the large jet set  travel zip top tote in blush since I can't find medium Ava in blush. I  hope I can get over worries of color transfer



You're gonna love it! Blush is so lovely.


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> Omg really?! I couldn't find it on the Macy's website. Did you call in or talk to someone on live chat?
> 
> I just sold my navy jet set travel satchel so I am maybe leaning towards a blossom medium Cindy. I just don't know if I need another smallish/crossbody but love the look of the Cindy.
> 
> 
> 
> You're gonna love it! Blush is so lovely.




Well I ended up ordering blush and dark dune then will return the one I don't love. If I keep dd, I'll sell medium dd Selma to avoid multiple bags in same color. I'm so worried about color transfer on blush.


----------



## smileydimples

smileydimples said:


> I just picked this up at macys with 25 percent off [emoji4][emoji4]








Here you go


----------



## yenaj

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 2985387
> View attachment 2985388
> View attachment 2985389
> 
> Here you go




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] so gorg, thanks for sharing! It actually looks a lot like blush in the non-flash picture


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> OMG. Is it on the website?? I'd love a medium blossom cindy with SHW or GHW!!



I saw it in store not sure if it's on the website.


----------



## smileydimples

yenaj said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] so gorg, thanks for sharing! It actually looks a lot like blush in the non-flash picture


Your so welcome &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; it's really pretty in person


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 2985387
> View attachment 2985388
> View attachment 2985389
> 
> Here you go


That's so pretty and feminine!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 2985387
> View attachment 2985388
> View attachment 2985389
> 
> Here you go




Ah I love it! Also love the wallet. Could you post a mod pic? Thank you!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

OK think I've decided to go for a small bag in DD... Which crossbody do you girls prefer? The large jet set crossbody or the medium studded Selma messenger?


----------



## jegraham

I am thinking my next bag will be the Riley Large Pebbled-Leather Satchel in Optic White.  LOVE!!!  Perfect addition to my Large Hamilton in Peanut.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> OK think I've decided to go for a small bag in DD... Which crossbody do you girls prefer? The large jet set crossbody or the medium studded Selma messenger?



Ahh yes!!!! I prefer the selma messenger, but between a studded messenger and the jet set xbody, which one would you wear more? How often do you like wearing studs? I am leaning towards the DD jet set crossbody since you have a PP one but for other outfits when you still want a casual bag without studs then you can use the DD jet set xbody. But if you are feeling like studs I think blush studded messenger could compensate for those times. 



jegraham said:


> I am thinking my next bag will be the Riley Large Pebbled-Leather Satchel in Optic White.  LOVE!!!  Perfect addition to my Large Hamilton in Peanut.



Oooh nice!!! What a great summer bag.


----------



## jademc96

Torn between clementine and raspberry. Please help lol


----------



## jademc96

Here's clementine


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahh yes!!!! I prefer the selma messenger, but between a studded messenger and the jet set xbody, which one would you wear more? How often do you like wearing studs? I am leaning towards the DD jet set crossbody since you have a PP one but for other outfits when you still want a casual bag without studs then you can use the DD jet set xbody. But if you are feeling like studs I think blush studded messenger could compensate for those times.



Thanks hon, great advice as usual!

The size of the Selma messenger is more probably more practical, but IDK about the gold studs. I need to wear the Blush messenger for a few days and see how I feel about the studs I think. Its still too wet and cold for Blush here at the moment. Hope the weather cheers up soon! 

I do love the silver studs on the pearl grey messenger on the other hand, could see myself wearing that a lot.

I think the DD jet set crossbody is really smart, get loads of compliments on the PP one.


----------



## keishapie1973

jademc96 said:


> Here's clementine



Both are gorgeous but I think I like clementine just a little more......


----------



## gratefulgirl

jademc96 said:


> Here's clementine




 I vote clementine.


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> OK think I've decided to go for a small bag in DD... Which crossbody do you girls prefer? The large jet set crossbody or the medium studded Selma messenger?



I like the look of both mind you i am not into studding at all, that said from a basic practical standpoint the Selma has less interior pockets if that matters at all to you.

I have the JS x-body.. i like all the pockets because it's a smaller purse it helps me locate stuff quickly! and it will fit a large zippered wallet.


----------



## HesitantShopper

jademc96 said:


> Torn between clementine and raspberry. Please help lol





jademc96 said:


> Here's clementine



I am NOT an orange person but i am most definitely not a pink one either  so i between those i'd probably go with Clementine if you can carry off orange tones, my oldest daughter can and i think it's a great summer color if your after a 'pop' tone for the season.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahh yes!!!! I prefer the selma messenger, but between a studded messenger and the jet set xbody, which one would you wear more? How often do you like wearing studs? I am leaning towards the DD jet set crossbody since you have a PP one but for other outfits when you still want a casual bag without studs then you can use the DD jet set xbody. But if you are feeling like studs I think blush studded messenger could compensate for those times.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh nice!!! What a great summer bag.





HesitantShopper said:


> I like the look of both mind you i am not into studding at all, that said from a basic practical standpoint the Selma has less interior pockets if that matters at all to you.
> 
> I have the JS x-body.. i like all the pockets because it's a smaller purse it helps me locate stuff quickly! and it will fit a large zippered wallet.



Thanks ladies. I'm going to wear my blush studded messenger for a few days despite the weather and see how I feel about the studs before I make a decision.
Leaning towards the DD jet set crossbody as its both a good casual bag for travelling light and can wear on nights out.

I just saw a black Selma messenger with silver studs on the Saks website! shame it was only the mini size, I think this is too small for me. Keep everything crossed for other sizes!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm going to wear my  blush studded messenger for a few days despite the weather and see how I  feel about the studs before I make a decision.
> Leaning towards the DD jet set crossbody as its both a good casual bag for travelling light and can wear on nights out.
> 
> I just saw a black Selma messenger with silver studs on the Saks website! shame it was only the mini size, I think this is too small for me. Keep everything crossed for other sizes!



Good decision! I would def feel out the messenger with studs to make sure you want another one! Black with silver is perfect too..I love love love black!



jademc96 said:


> Torn between clementine and raspberry. Please help lol



I love raspberry but it depends on what you would mainly wear it with. Which color goes best with your wardrobe?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Good decision! I would def feel out the messenger with studs to make sure you want another one! Black with silver is perfect too..I love love love black!



Argh I just tried putting my bits in Blush messenger and it seems so small after Dark Khaki! I really need a smaller wallet for this size bag.

Now thinking better to spend more and get a medium Selma in DD for space.And maybe DD jet set crossbody for evenings. Not sure I want another bag with yellow gold studs. Don't get me wrong I love the Blush messenger and it looks great with GHW but Im more of a silver girl in the main.

I love Black and silver too! So rock n roll. Going to keep an eye out for one of those. For some reason I love the silver studs so much more!


----------



## DiamondsForever

jademc96 said:


> Torn between clementine and raspberry. Please help lol



Buy both....? 

I'm with Pinkalicious, love Raspberry. I think its a slightly more year round colour? Love it with black and white, looks amazing.


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> Argh I just tried putting my bits in Blush messenger and it seems so small after Dark Khaki! I really need a smaller wallet for this size bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Now thinking better to spend more and get a medium Selma in DD for space.And maybe DD jet set crossbody for evenings. Not sure I want another bag with yellow gold studs. Don't get me wrong I love the Blush messenger and it looks great with GHW but Im more of a silver girl in the main.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Black and silver too! So rock n roll. Going to keep an eye out for one of those. For some reason I love the silver studs so much more!




That's odd because I thought the SM was bigger than the JS xbody hmmm
Well my huge continental wallet fits in my xbody just fine! Is your DK a large or a medium?


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Argh I just tried putting my bits in Blush messenger and it seems so small after Dark Khaki! I really need a smaller wallet for this size bag.
> 
> Now thinking better to spend more and get a medium Selma in DD for space.And maybe DD jet set crossbody for evenings. Not sure I want another bag with yellow gold studs. Don't get me wrong I love the Blush messenger and it looks great with GHW but Im more of a silver girl in the main.
> 
> I love Black and silver too! So rock n roll. Going to keep an eye out for one of those. For some reason I love the silver studs so much more!



Haha same thing happened to me when I got my peanut messenger! I decided against a pale pink messenger after that, but it was because I was used to my medium selma satchel! Your DK is a large right? I would def go with DD medium satchel, that way you can use the handles! Also agree that you need DD xbody for those nights when you want something flatter/smaller and more casual than Selma.

Go for black with silver next! Def has a rock n roll vibe 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> That's odd because I thought the SM was bigger than the JS xbody hmmm
> Well my huge continental wallet fits in my xbody just fine! Is your DK a large or a medium?



Its a large chick. I use it ALL the time at the moment. So funny as I didn't want the large size in the beginning. Ubo22 will testify to that!
My wallet is a Radley one which is quite on the large size. DH brought it for me years ago so has sentimental value. The continental wallets arent that chubby are they? My Radley one is. I love your DD crossbody, such an elegant design. Works for smart or cas.


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> Its a large chick. I use it ALL the time at the moment. So funny as I didn't want the large size in the beginning. Ubo22 will testify to that!
> 
> My wallet is a Radley one which is quite on the large size. DH brought it for me years ago so has sentimental value. The continental wallets arent that chubby are they? My Radley one is. I love your DD crossbody, such an elegant design. Works for smart or cas.




I've made it chubby lol I'm hoarding receipts and mcdonalds monopoly vouchers (don't judge lol)
Does your wallet fit in your pale pink?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha same thing happened to me when I got my peanut messenger! I decided against a pale pink messenger after that, but it was because I was used to my medium selma satchel! Your DK is a large right? I would def go with DD medium satchel, that way you can use the handles! Also agree that you need DD xbody for those nights when you want something flatter/smaller and more casual than Selma.
> 
> Go for black with silver next! Def has a rock n roll vibe
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I think the DD selma satchel is maybe a better choice than the zip top tote as more ways to carry it? How are you finding your tote? Haha DH will freak if that little lot turns up!

You and Yenaj are a couple of angels with your great advice! 

I will snap up Black and silver if they make it in the right size, just love it. Why doesn't MK do more black and silver bags?!:wondering


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> I've made it chubby lol I'm hoarding receipts and mcdonalds monopoly vouchers (don't judge lol)
> Does your wallet fit in your pale pink?



Haha, No judgement!
What are monopoly vouchers used for?

Yes randomly it does fit in the pale pink! Think I need to clear out my loyalty cards... 

At least one DD option is now off the list! Shall continue to use Blush messenger at the weekends as soon as this damn weather cheers up. Is it damp and cold where you are as well?


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> I think the DD selma satchel is maybe a better choice than the zip top tote as more ways to carry it? How are you finding your tote? Haha DH will freak if that little lot turns up!
> 
> You and Yenaj are a couple of angels with your great advice!
> 
> I will snap up Black and silver if they make it in the right size, just love it. Why doesn't MK do more black and silver bags?!:wondering



Haha I think of my jet set tote and DD selma as 2 totally diff bags! I don't like to use the tote as an everyday bag but for laptop, papers, a sweater, or extra clothes and things like that it's perfect. Even for grocery shopping sometimes since the stores here don't give out plastic bags anymore. 

For shopping or when I am not carrying as much things I prefer Selma but love the option to use it crossbody or handheld, so I am glad I have DD in a medium satchel and not messenger. The peanut messenger is good for when I'm out and about for a little bit and am only carrying a bit of stuff. Otherwise if I try to stuff a water bottle or something in there it doesn't look good and I worry that the strap connectors will break.

I agree with black and silver..love the look together!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## tdungey

I agree as well. I want a blk and silver bag. The next bag I will purchase will be a large fuchsia Selma with the matching wallet!


----------



## DiamondsForever

I've just emailed MK an order for a large Jet Set Crossbody in Dark Dune! 

Waiting for them to send the payment link through..


----------



## Pinkalicious

tdungey said:


> I agree as well. I want a blk and silver bag. The next bag I will purchase will be a large fuchsia Selma with the matching wallet!



lovely!! pink is my fave



DiamondsForever said:


> I've just emailed MK an order for a large Jet Set Crossbody in Dark Dune!
> 
> Waiting for them to send the payment link through..



Perfect choice!!!!
Glad you figured out which one you want. you wont be disappointed w/ DD!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DiamondsForever

I'm very excited to receive it! Was a good process of elimination. I wasn't sure about another bag with gold studs so the selma messenger was out. The medium selma was tempting but I'm using DK non stop at the moment. Then when weather cheers up I'll use my blush bags. I think the JS x-body is a good choice. I'll either love DD and buy a medium selma or zip top tote at a later stage, or it will be like PP and the smaller bag will be enough. Now I just need black and silver 

Germany have put their postage cost up by 5 EUR!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm very excited to receive it! Was a good process of elimination. I wasn't sure about another bag with gold studs so the selma messenger was out. The medium selma was tempting but I'm using DK non stop at the moment. Then when weather cheers up I'll use my blush bags. I think the JS x-body is a good choice. I'll either love DD and buy a medium selma or zip top tote at a later stage, or it will be like PP and the smaller bag will be enough. Now I just need black and silver
> 
> Germany have put their postage cost up by 5 EUR!



DF did you get your DD jet set xbody yet? I'm eyeing a jet set travel crossbody in raspberry since I just sold my neon pink Rebecca Minkoff mini mac... I know I said I wouldn't sell it but I got a good price for it and now I have an excuse to get another pink bag

That or a pearl gray hamilton traveler tote with SHW....
If Macy's has that 25% off sale this weekend I am in big trouble..
http://www.michaelkors.com/hamilton...ather-tote/_/R-US_30F4SHMT6T?No=45&color=0035

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> DF did you get your DD jet set xbody yet? I'm eyeing a jet set travel crossbody in raspberry since I just sold my neon pink Rebecca Minkoff mini mac... I know I said I wouldn't sell it but I got a good price for it and now I have an excuse to get another pink bag
> 
> That or a pearl gray hamilton traveler tote with SHW....
> If Macy's has that 25% off sale this weekend I am in big trouble..
> http://www.michaelkors.com/hamilton...ather-tote/_/R-US_30F4SHMT6T?No=45&color=0035
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Is it Raspberry with SHW? If so I say go for it! I've been eyeing up the RM bags on YouTube. They're gorgeous. Which dept stores sell them in the US do you know? Will need to check them out in Miami. 

Not got DD yet, its currently in transit from Germany. FedEx are delivering on Friday! Excited to see if I love DD IRL


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha I think of my jet set tote and DD selma as 2 totally diff bags! I don't like to use the tote as an everyday bag but for laptop, papers, a sweater, or extra clothes and things like that it's perfect. Even for grocery shopping sometimes since the stores here don't give out plastic bags anymore.
> 
> For shopping or when I am not carrying as much things I prefer Selma but love the option to use it crossbody or handheld, so I am glad I have DD in a medium satchel and not messenger. The peanut messenger is good for when I'm out and about for a little bit and am only carrying a bit of stuff. Otherwise if I try to stuff a water bottle or something in there it doesn't look good and I worry that the strap connectors will break.
> 
> I agree with black and silver..love the look together!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


I use my Miranda's the same way you use your jet set tote.  They're great when I have lots to lug around, but still want a soft leather bag.  I also love all the carry options of the Selma, except large is too big for cross-body wear.  And I love black leather with silver hardware!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Is it Raspberry with SHW? If so I say go for it! I've been eyeing up the RM bags on YouTube. They're gorgeous. Which dept stores sell them in the US do you know? Will need to check them out in Miami.
> 
> Not got DD yet, its currently in transit from Germany. FedEx are delivering on Friday! Excited to see if I love DD IRL



DD is BEAUTIFUL. You'll love it, especially since you love blush. It's perfect and matches with everything!!!

The jet set travel xbody is with GHW unfortunately. Still on the fence about it, I may just use my peanut messenger, Ava and Cindy this year for crossbody bags. 

RM bags can be found at almost any dept store here! Saks Off 5th has great deals on RM (it's like an outlet version of Saks 5th which is the dept store, kind of like Nordstrom Rack but the bags are straight from dept store, not made for outlet). RM is also at all other stores - Nordstrom's, Bloomingdale's, Neiman Marcus, etc. Let me know where you are visiting in the US and I can help find some stores near you that carry RM!



ubo22 said:


> I use my Miranda's the same way you use your jet set tote.  They're great when I have lots to lug around, but still want a soft leather bag.  I also love all the carry options of the Selma, except large is too big for cross-body wear.  And I love black leather with silver hardware!



Miranda is beautiful, I love the style - it's so unique!! I am dying for a black with SHW bag...one day, one day.. 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> DD is BEAUTIFUL. You'll love it, especially since you love blush. It's perfect and matches with everything!!!
> 
> The jet set travel xbody is with GHW unfortunately. Still on the fence about it, I may just use my peanut messenger, Ava and Cindy this year for crossbody bags.
> 
> RM bags can be found at almost any dept store here! Saks Off 5th has great deals on RM (it's like an outlet version of Saks 5th which is the dept store, kind of like Nordstrom Rack but the bags are straight from dept store, not made for outlet). RM is also at all other stores - Nordstrom's, Bloomingdale's, Neiman Marcus, etc. Let me know where you are visiting in the US and I can help find some stores near you that carry RM!
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda is beautiful, I love the style - it's so unique!! I am dying for a black with SHW bag...one day, one day..
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Thanks Pink! We'll be Miami for one day on the way back from Aruba. DH says whole day can be devoted to shopping.  I think we went to the Dadeland Mall before. Has MK and all the relevant dept stores. Is that the best place to go? I think I've found JS x-body in Raspberry with SHW over here! I really shouldn't...


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks Pink! We'll be Miami for one day on the way back from Aruba. DH says whole day can be devoted to shopping.  I think we went to the Dadeland Mall before. Has MK and all the relevant dept stores. Is that the best place to go? I think I've found JS x-body in Raspberry with SHW over here! I really shouldn't...




Aww how sweet of your DH to suggest that haha! My BF hates being dragged to the mall with me so I end up rushing myself! I am not too familiar with Miami, but maybe other TPFers can help! I am in California, all the way on the other coast haha but if you come around here I could be more helpful! 

You should sooo get the raspberry SHW jet set xbody. It will be harder to find!

Macy's has 25% off right now including MK.. Raspberry with SHW is tempting but me too! I'm going to get my price adjustment on my blossom and resist!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Aww how sweet of your DH to suggest that haha! My BF hates being dragged to the mall with me so I end up rushing myself! I am not too familiar with Miami, but maybe other TPFers can help! I am in California, all the way on the other coast haha but if you come around here I could be more helpful!
> 
> You should sooo get the raspberry SHW jet set xbody. It will be harder to find!
> 
> Macy's has 25% off right now including MK.. Raspberry with SHW is tempting but me too! I'm going to get my price adjustment on my blossom and resist!!



I love Cali! We've done 2 great road trips around there. Seen so much and had some awesome holidays there. Love Macy's in San Fran Union Sq. Love eating at the Cheesecake factory on the roof! Shame we're not due back soon. I'd sooo be in there for 25% off with Raspberry and SHW. How often does that really come along?
Am going to see how bag content I feel once DD arrives Friday...

IKWYM, DH doesn't do shopping in the normal way but quite enjoys it when we travel! I have to get a little plane between Aruba and Curaco and small planes aren't my fav thing so shopping is fair enough!


----------



## the_baglover

Thinking about getting a bag in white Saffiano leather for summer.


----------



## casseyelsie

THIS IS A VERY DIFFICULT QUESTION I always ask myself. 

Right now I have more than 40 bags, then I have 20+ bags in my Wish List! Since I already have collection of big, medium n small size in different colors, it's REALLY TOUGH Decision. When I only had a few bags...it was much easier to decide what's the next bag gonna b. I used to get bag in sizes that I didnt have, or get types of bag I didn't have yet. Eg: Hobo/Saddle/Messenger/Bucket/Backpack etc etc. Luckily I live in a humid tropical country with no seasons so I don't have to think about S/S or A/W. 

I always have difficulty deciding if I should get more Chanel because the price increase is a lot...but then I also get worried certain bags I like from other designer will b discontinued. See my dilemma? And I also like to collect LE bags from LV.  LE won't stay on shelve until I can afford them [emoji22] 

Wish I can afford to buy all the beautiful bags at once! lol


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Next on my wish list is a large Selma or Zip Top Tote in Electric Blue.


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Next on my wish list is a large Selma or Zip Top Tote in Electric Blue.




Good choice!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

paula3boys said:


> Good choice!


 
I just can't get that electric blue out of my mind, lol.  My local Dillards is moving to a new shopping center in the next few months and will be steadily marking down all of their merchandise, including handbags. They have the zip top tote in Electric Blue, but not on sale yet.  


I'm going to keep stalking them, lol - the SA's all know me by name - and hopefully I will be able to catch that color on sale eventually. Fingers crossed.

I'm content to wait it out for now, since I have spent way too much money on bags lately.  Need to give my poor wallet a rest.


----------



## 2 stars

I want the medium miranda tote in black.


----------



## keishapie1973

Large zip top tote in dark dune.....


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> I use my Miranda's the same way you use your jet set tote.  They're great when I have lots to lug around, but still want a soft leather bag.  I also love all the carry options of the Selma, except large is too big for cross-body wear.  And I love black leather with silver hardware!



I missed this post Ubo! I love the Miranda..the leather looks soo good on that bag. Can you wear it crossbody? I am using my jet set tote today, it's been awhile and I've missed her!!

My friend calls me a "Kors-whore" since I am always switching out my bags haha
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just can't get that electric blue out of my mind, lol.  My local Dillards is moving to a new shopping center in the next few months and will be steadily marking down all of their merchandise, including handbags. They have the zip top tote in Electric Blue, but not on sale yet.
> 
> 
> I'm going to keep stalking them, lol - the SA's all know me by name - and hopefully I will be able to catch that color on sale eventually. Fingers crossed.
> 
> I'm content to wait it out for now, since I have spent way too much money on bags lately.  Need to give my poor wallet a rest.




It will be worth the wait. I have it in sapphire which is very close. Love the color!


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> I missed this post Ubo! I love the Miranda..the leather looks soo good on that bag. Can you wear it crossbody? I am using my jet set tote today, it's been awhile and I've missed her!!
> 
> My friend calls me a "Kors-whore" since I am always switching out my bags haha
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Lmao!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

paula3boys said:


> It will be worth the wait. I have it in sapphire which is very close. Love the color!


 
I've seen the pictures of your Sapphire - so pretty!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> My friend calls me a "Kors-whore" since I am always switching out my bags haha
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Omg this is hilarious!! &#128514;


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> I missed this post Ubo! I love the Miranda..the leather looks soo good on that bag. Can you wear it crossbody? I am using my jet set tote today, it's been awhile and I've missed her!!
> 
> My friend calls me a "Kors-whore" since I am always switching out my bags haha
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



UMMMM I feel like a Kors-whore big time right now I have 3 purses underneath my desk that just came today and box with a wallet :shame:resents

and I really just want to sit under my desk and look at them... you really dont want me to work today right I can play with my purses right. please Ill be a good little bag whole lol


----------



## DiamondsForever

paula3boys said:


> Lmao!





smileydimples said:


> UMMMM I feel like a Kors-whore big time right now I have 3 purses underneath my desk that just came today and box with a wallet :shame:resents
> 
> and I really just want to sit under my desk and look at them... you really dont want me to work today right I can play with my purses right. please Ill be a good little bag whole lol


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> UMMMM I feel like a Kors-whore big time right now I have 3 purses underneath my desk that just came today and box with a wallet and I really just want to sit under my desk and look at them... you really dont want me to work today right I can play with my purses right. please Ill be a good little bag whole lol



LOL we are all Kors whores, no shame in being one

I wanna see your goodies...is one of them a chili riley???

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> LOL we are all Kors whores, no shame in being one
> 
> I wanna see your goodies...is one of them a chili riley???
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Yes one of them is Chili and Fuschia and Tile blue Brooke


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Yes one of them is Chili and Fuschia and Tile blue Brooke


Oooo can't wait to see some pix!! have you had a chance to look at them all yet?


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo can't wait to see some pix!! have you had a chance to look at them all yet?



Yes I have I went to my car on my lunch I didnt want to pull them out at my desk.....It was really hard to get some good pictures of them


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> UMMMM I feel like a Kors-whore big time right now I have 3 purses underneath my desk that just came today and box with a wallet :shame:resents



ack! that would be so hard not to toss work aside and rip those open!!


----------



## smileydimples

HesitantShopper said:


> ack! that would be so hard not to toss work aside and rip those open!!



I ran them outside I was dying !!!!!! I still didnt get to fully enjoy looking at them since I was trying to take pictures and the sun wasnt being nice about taking them.I even went somewhere on my lunch and darn it someone parked next to me, so that ruined taking pics in the parking garage......Oh purse issues. Now I cantwait to get home and look at them but oh boy cant show hubby all lol


----------



## 2 stars

smileydimples said:


> I ran them outside I was dying !!!!!! I still didnt get to fully enjoy looking at them since I was trying to take pictures and the sun wasnt being nice about taking them.I even went somewhere on my lunch and darn it someone parked next to me, so that ruined taking pics in the parking garage......Oh purse issues. Now I cantwait to get home and look at them but oh boy cant show hubby all lol



LOL!  I need to start having mine shipped to work instead of home.


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> I ran them outside I was dying !!!!!! I still didnt get to fully enjoy looking at them since I was trying to take pictures and the sun wasnt being nice about taking them.I even went somewhere on my lunch and darn it someone parked next to me, so that ruined taking pics in the parking garage......Oh purse issues. Now I cantwait to get home and look at them but oh boy cant show hubby all lol



LOL stealth mission! can't wait to see more pics, saw what you posted they look fantastic!


----------



## smileydimples

HesitantShopper said:


> LOL stealth mission! can't wait to see more pics, saw what you posted they look fantastic!



Thank you I literally ran so no one saw me with all my stuff SAFE!!! Now mission number two get them in house, oh look honey whats that outside


----------



## smileydimples

2 stars said:


> LOL!  I need to start having mine shipped to work instead of home.



Yes best way, then tip toe in house with reuseable Target bags to hide whats inside. Oh this bag I have had it forever,lol


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Yes best way, then tip toe in house with reuseable Target bags to hide whats inside. Oh this bag I have had it forever,lol


LMAO!! That is too funny! I thought I was bad! lol! Good one!


----------



## CinthiaZ

This is my next bag! The MK Tristan in Black with Silver Hardware. I love my Fuchsia Tristan so much, this is next! Such a great functional bag.


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> This is my next bag! The MK Tristan in Black with Silver Hardware. I love my Fuchsia Tristan so much, this is next! Such a great functional bag.



I love love love it did you find it on eBay ?


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> LMAO!! That is too funny! I thought I was bad! lol! Good one!



I am so bad but sometimes being so bad feel so good because that means you have a new purse


----------



## paula3boys

I think I want Riley in chili


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Yes best way, then tip toe in house with reuseable Target bags to hide whats inside. Oh this bag I have had it forever,lol



LOL, yep this old thing?


----------



## Sarah03

paula3boys said:


> I think I want Riley in chili




Yes!! It looks so pretty. IMO the leather is just as nice as the Coach Phoebes I have. There's also a slip pocket on the back!  I ordered Riley in chili yesterday from Macy's & I'm impatiently waiting for her to ship. I'll post pics once she arrives!


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Thank you I literally ran so no one saw me with all my stuff SAFE!!! Now mission number two get them in house, oh look honey whats that outside



hahahaha would love to see all of this captured on video...pretty sure i've done some weird stuff like this to get my packages unwrapped and safely into my closet without anyone noticing
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> I think I want Riley in chili



Isn't it still on sale??
I think it's calling your name...


----------



## paula3boys

Sarah03 said:


> Yes!! It looks so pretty. IMO the leather is just as nice as the Coach Phoebes I have. There's also a slip pocket on the back!  I ordered Riley in chili yesterday from Macy's & I'm impatiently waiting for her to ship. I'll post pics once she arrives!




I can't wait to as them! 



Pinkalicious said:


> Isn't it still on sale??
> I think it's calling your name...




Yes it is. I'm looking online at different places now. Wondering if I should wait for Macy's to have another discount though lol


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> I missed this post Ubo! I love the Miranda..the leather looks soo good on that bag. Can you wear it crossbody? I am using my jet set tote today, it's been awhile and I've missed her!!
> 
> My friend calls me a "Kors-whore" since I am always switching out my bags haha


No, you can't wear the Miranda tote crossbody.  It only has top handles, but can worn on the shoulder without a coat.  I'm always switching out my MK bags, too, and I love it!


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> I love love love it did you find it on eBay ?


Yes! 249.00!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> I am so bad but sometimes being so bad feel so good because that means you have a new purse


lol!  Or you went to the Casino! lol!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> This is my next bag! The MK Tristan in Black with Silver Hardware. I love my Fuchsia Tristan so much, this is next! Such a great functional bag.



It's wonderful when you find a bag that suits all your needs and looks great too!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Pinkalicious said:


> hahahaha would love to see all of this captured on video...pretty sure i've done some weird stuff like this to get my packages unwrapped and safely into my closet without anyone noticing
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



That's so funny!! My mom will hide "stuff" at my house and pick it up later! When I sometimes pull onto my street and see my hubbys truck in the driveway I say "crap, he's here", I know I'm terrible. He really does not care what I buy but I buy ALOT!! I don't need his prying eyes. A trick I use is bagging everything in one big bag like that's the ONLY place I've been to knowing full well I have been EVERYWHERE........... I'm not sure why I feel guilt when I powershop when he spends 5 times what I do buying guns, ammo, lawn stuff, clothes/shoes, car stuff etc...believe me, he feels just fine with his purchases even when my eyes are bugging out of my head with what he spent. We can afford it but jeez louise. I've seen him spend $2,000 in the dillards mens dept on several occasions and walk out of the store smiling his butt off!! Usually if he is buying a bag for me he says get 2, pick another one. Its weird......


----------



## 2 stars

smileydimples said:


> Yes best way, then tip toe in house with reuseable Target bags to hide whats inside. Oh this bag I have had it forever,lol



Love this!


----------



## Cavaliermum

I need something in Dark Dune, such a pretty neutral colour.
I did need something in navy too but I've been naughty today and that box has now been ticked


----------



## keishapie1973

Cavaliermum said:


> I need something in Dark Dune, such a pretty neutral colour.
> I did need something in navy too but I've been naughty today and that box has now been ticked



I could've written this. I ordered something in navy last week, supposed to be delivered on Friday. Now, I'm planning my next purchase for something in dark dune. Leaning towards the large zip top tote but also considering a medium Selma.....


----------



## Pinkalicious

Cavaliermum said:


> I need something in Dark Dune, such a pretty neutral colour.
> I did need something in navy too but I've been naughty today and that box has now been ticked





keishapie1973 said:


> I could've written this. I ordered something in navy last week, supposed to be delivered on Friday. Now, I'm planning my next purchase for something in dark dune. Leaning towards the large zip top tote but also considering a medium Selma.....



You both got the navy bug huh? What did you guys get??
Dark dune is a MUST in everyone's MK collection! 

Keishapie why am I not surprised, I have a medium DD selma too, knew you would like it  the tote is so useful but the selma in DD is classic
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Cavaliermum

Pinkalicious said:


> You both got the navy bug huh? What did you guys get??
> Dark dune is a MUST in everyone's MK collection!
> 
> Keishapie why am I not surprised, I have a medium DD selma too, knew you would like it  the tote is so useful but the selma in DD is classic
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I got a medium greenwich in navy.  I think the medium DD selma is next on my list.


----------



## HeatherL

I need a large dark dune Selma in my life!  I am going to try and wait until closer to Fall.  I think DD is beautiful and can be used year round.  I am currently sporting my large aquamarine Selma and I need a replacement when it's time to say goodbye until next season (which will be so sad).


----------



## smileydimples

Black Greenwich with raspberry inside ... Trying not to settle for chili inside but if I can't get it on sale then I'll either keep my small black one or exchange it for large I just I'm so in love with raspberry inside 
And I really want a blush bag


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Black Greenwich with raspberry inside ... Trying not to settle for chili inside but if I can't get it on sale then I'll either keep my small black one or exchange it for large I just I'm so in love with raspberry inside
> 
> And I really want a blush bag




I hope you find one! It is gorgeous. Go watch the videos of it on YouTube lol


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> I hope you find one! It is gorgeous. Go watch the videos of it on YouTube lol



Thank you ...Me too I have had no luck finding one on same .... Lol I keep looking at pictures of it was at my store today hoping to see it on sale but no luck all the girls there know ire my want it and know I'm waiting for a sale!! &#128523;&#128523;&#128523;&#128523; I'm such a Greenwich whore lol


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Thank you ...Me too I have had no luck finding one on same .... Lol I keep looking at pictures of it was at my store today hoping to see it on sale but no luck all the girls there know ire my want it and know I'm waiting for a sale!! [emoji39][emoji39][emoji39][emoji39] I'm such a Greenwich whore lol




I've seen it on sale online and in store in the past so I'm sure it will again. Maybe they restocked it and know it sells well so pulled it off sales. Idk. Odd really. I don't regret paying full price for mine even though it's only bag I've ever paid fp for in my life. Lol. I didn't want to miss out on it and figured it evens out when I consider awesome deals I've gotten on others plus selling some for price I paid after I'm done with other styles or brands


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Now that I found my electric blue bag, next on my list is something in Dark Dune.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Ugh, I have been debating for the longest time about getting a small sutton is Raspberry/Silver. I finally got the Jet Set Zip Top in this combo but now it really is making me want a small sutton.


----------



## DiamondsForever

After a lot of thinking Black Medium Selma with silver studs (On L&T but they don't ship internationally


----------



## Pinkalicious

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Ugh, I have been debating for the longest time about getting a small sutton is Raspberry/Silver. I finally got the Jet Set Zip Top in this combo but now it really is making me want a small sutton.



Girl you need to get your small sutton. You've been wanting it!!! I couldn't resist small raspberry ava, and I almost returned her cuz it was a smidge too small for me, but I kept it and I'm in love with it. Something about raspberry with SHW in smaller bags make me so happy. Wearing it crossbody is absolute perfection. I even wore raspberry ava with black spandex type shorts and a triblend blue muscle tank top after the gym with some white/pink nikes...it worked out unexpectedly great!!



DiamondsForever said:


> After a lot of thinking Black Medium Selma with silver studs (On L&T but they don't ship internationally



Ahh yes!! What about Macy's??
http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...6846#fn=sp=1&spc=13&slotId=4&kws=medium selma

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Girl you need to get your small sutton. You've been wanting it!!! I couldn't resist small raspberry ava, and I almost returned her cuz it was a smidge too small for me, but I kept it and I'm in love with it. Something about raspberry with SHW in smaller bags make me so happy. Wearing it crossbody is absolute perfection. I even wore raspberry ava with black spandex type shorts and a triblend blue muscle tank top after the gym with some white/pink nikes...it worked out unexpectedly great!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh yes!! What about Macy's??
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...6846#fn=sp=1&spc=13&slotId=4&kws=medium selma
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Its GHW P, am on the look out for Black with SHW. Thanks for thinking of me! I shall be good and wait


----------



## Cavaliermum

Sadly Navy is back on my wishlist.  I returned the navy greenwich as it just didn't suit me and the lack of internal pockets bothered me (I hate having to route through my bags to find things).  I am very strict with my bags, if I don't instantly love it then I return it.

Does the Riley come in Navy, a soft leather bag would be a great addition to my collection (and justified as all my other bags are saffiano)


----------



## Pinkalicious

Cavaliermum said:


> Sadly Navy is back on my wishlist.  I returned the navy greenwich as it just didn't suit me and the lack of internal pockets bothered me (I hate having to route through my bags to find things).  I am very strict with my bags, if I don't instantly love it then I return it.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Riley come in Navy, a soft leather bag would be a great addition to my collection (and justified as all my other bags are saffiano)




Someone said they saw navy Riley at Macy's


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Pinkalicious said:


> Someone said they saw navy Riley at Macy's



Yes, It comes in navy at Macy's right now and its so pretty!! On a side note I totally understand the lack of pockets issue.


----------



## tdungey

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Yes, It comes in navy at Macy's right now and its so pretty!! On a side note I totally understand the lack of pockets issue.



Are you seeing it in store? I don't see it on-line at macys.com.


----------



## ubo22

tdungey said:


> Are you seeing it in store? I don't see it on-line at macys.com.


I don't see it online, either.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

tdungey said:


> Are you seeing it in store? I don't see it on-line at macys.com.




It's available in store in the small I believe.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Pinkalicious said:


> Girl you need to get your small sutton. You've been wanting it!!! I couldn't resist small raspberry ava, and I almost returned her cuz it was a smidge too small for me, but I kept it and I'm in love with it. Something about raspberry with SHW in smaller bags make me so happy. Wearing it crossbody is absolute perfection. I even wore raspberry ava with black spandex type shorts and a triblend blue muscle tank top after the gym with some white/pink nikes...it worked out unexpectedly great!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh yes!! What about Macy's??
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...6846#fn=sp=1&spc=13&slotId=4&kws=medium selma
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Ok, you talked me into her I just picked her up a few hours ago.


----------



## Pinkalicious

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Ok, you talked me into her I just picked her up a few hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3015382



ahhh this is soo cute!! she is like the sister of my small raspberry ava haha. honestly it's good you picked her up since the sale ended today  you can always return her if you are unsure, but seems like you loved her before she was even in stock! how do you like it?


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Pinkalicious said:


> ahhh this is soo cute!! she is like the sister of my small raspberry ava haha. honestly it's good you picked her up since the sale ended today  you can always return her if you are unsure, but seems like you loved her before she was even in stock! how do you like it?




I really love her so much already. Perfect color for summer especially with the silver hardware. I also really love all of the pockets.


----------



## gorchess

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Ok, you talked me into her I just picked her up a few hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3015382



Is this the small Sutton or medium?!


----------



## gorchess

*Medium Cindy in Black or Electric Blue*


----------



## Pinkalicious

gorchess said:


> Is this the small Sutton or medium?!




It's the small. So cute!


----------



## gorchess

Pinkalicious said:


> It's the small. So cute!



Now I'm wanting the sutton lol


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

gorchess said:


> Now I'm wanting the sutton lol



Yes, its awesome bag I find that the small is perfect for me.


----------



## Pinkalicious

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Yes, its awesome bag I find that the small is perfect for me.




How does it compare to a messenger? Is it smaller? Just curious as to it's capacity!!


----------



## gorchess

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Yes, its awesome bag I find that the small is perfect for me.



I think the small would be perfect for me too. How much does it hold?


----------



## Cavaliermum

gorchess said:


> I think the small would be perfect for me too. How much does it hold?



My small sutton holds the same as my medium selma and they are very similar in size.


----------



## gorchess

Cavaliermum said:


> My small sutton holds the same as my medium selma and they are very similar in size.



Thanks! What color is your sutton? I dont think electric blue will be going on sale for this bag anytime soon..I'm going to keep my eye out though.


----------



## Cavaliermum

gorchess said:


> Thanks! What color is your sutton? I dont think electric blue will be going on sale for this bag anytime soon..I'm going to keep my eye out though.



Grape with shw


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> How does it compare to a messenger? Is it smaller? Just curious as to it's capacity!!



I can try to post comparison pics later of the interior of my small navy sutton and black medium selma. Would this help?


----------



## gorchess

2 stars said:


> I can try to post comparison pics later of the interior of my small navy sutton and black medium selma. Would this help?



I would love to see it as well.


----------



## Pinkalicious

2 stars said:


> I can try to post comparison pics later of the interior of my small navy sutton and black medium selma. Would this help?



that would be awesome! medium selma satchel or messenger? if satchel then small sutton is a lot bigger than i thought!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Pinkalicious said:


> How does it compare to a messenger? Is it smaller? Just curious as to it's capacity!!


I don't have a messenger but from what I can see it would be twice the capacity.


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> that would be awesome! medium selma satchel or messenger? if satchel then small sutton is a lot bigger than i thought!



Here are the pics. The first one is medium fuschia selma satchel. As you can see the right corner is pretty much empty. The second is small navy sutton. It's a tight fit but that's because I have the side buttons closed. I'm sure if I were to use a wristlet instead of a regular sized wallet I would be able to fit more. The third shows what I carry on a normal day to day basis. 

Kate Spade wellesley neda wallet
Small cosmetic bag
Bath and body works travel size lotion
Work cell phone, personal phone not pictured was using to take this picture
Store loyalty card holder
Car keys and office keys
Owl hand sanitizer 
Roll on perfume
Lip balm
Advil
Gum

Hope this helps


----------



## gorchess

2 stars said:


> Here are the pics. The first one is medium fuschia selma satchel. As you can see the right corner is pretty much empty. The second is small navy sutton. It's a tight fit but that's because I have the side buttons closed. I'm sure if I were to use a wristlet instead of a regular sized wallet I would be able to fit more. The third shows what I carry on a normal day to day basis.
> 
> Kate Spade wellesley neda wallet
> Small cosmetic bag
> Bath and body works travel size lotion
> Work cell phone, personal phone not pictured was using to take this picture
> Store loyalty card holder
> Car keys and office keys
> Roll on perfume
> Lip balm
> Advil
> Gum
> 
> Hope this helps



Thanks for the pic!!! I just love Viva La Juicy!! I think the small sutton would be fine for me though I don't see it on many department sites only medium or large. I don't think Macy's carry the small online as well.


----------



## 2 stars

gorchess said:


> Thanks for the pic!!! I just love Viva La Juicy!! I think the small sutton would be fine for me though I don't see it on many department sites only medium or large. I don't think Macy's carry the small online as well.



Your welcome. 

Here's the link for the small sutton's at Macy's 
http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...&spc=3&slotId=1&kws=michael kors small sutton


----------



## Pinkalicious

2 stars said:


> Here are the pics. The first one is medium fuschia selma satchel. As you can see the right corner is pretty much empty. The second is small navy sutton. It's a tight fit but that's because I have the side buttons closed. I'm sure if I were to use a wristlet instead of a regular sized wallet I would be able to fit more. The third shows what I carry on a normal day to day basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade wellesley neda wallet
> 
> Small cosmetic bag
> 
> Bath and body works travel size lotion
> 
> Work cell phone, personal phone not pictured was using to take this picture
> 
> Store loyalty card holder
> 
> Car keys and office keys
> 
> Roll on perfume
> 
> Lip balm
> 
> Advil
> 
> Gum
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps




This is so helpful, thank you! I had no idea the small sutton carried this much. My friend carries it on a daily basis and it looked so small I thought it was about the same as small Ava, or Selma medium messenger but this just proves otherwise! 

That fuschia Selma is so cute!!


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> This is so helpful, thank you! I had no idea the small sutton carried this much. My friend carries it on a daily basis and it looked so small I thought it was about the same as small Ava, or Selma medium messenger but this just proves otherwise!
> 
> That fuschia Selma is so cute!!



Your welcome. I'm glad I could help.


----------



## DiamondsForever

My perfect bag!


----------



## smileydimples

DiamondsForever said:


> My perfect bag!



I just saw this at Nordstrom  Its very nice!!!


----------



## Sarah03

DiamondsForever said:


> My perfect bag!




So pretty!


----------



## tflowers921

Just this


----------



## myluvofbags

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3020591
> 
> Just this



This is a great neutral!


----------



## Pinkalicious

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3020591
> 
> Just this



Another member just found this exact bag at TJMaxx! It's so classy looking, love dark khaki


----------



## PamK

I found one at TJ Maxx today too! I'm a hammy collector, but I couldn't leave it behind for the price! Here goes Sutton! [emoji2]


----------



## Pinkalicious

PamK said:


> I found one at TJ Maxx today too! I'm a hammy collector, but I couldn't leave it behind for the price! Here goes Sutton! [emoji2]



Congrats!!!! such a great year round bag!


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> I just saw this at Nordstrom  Its very nice!!!





Sarah03 said:


> So pretty!



I would so love to see this one IRL, can imagine the silver studs really add something to the black. Will defo be my A/W bag if it gets released in the UK. So far I've only seen it on L&T and they don't ship to the UK. Boo


----------



## Sarah03

I'm lusting after another Selma. I'm really loving the tile blue with silver studs, but I'm only buying 1 purse a month lol. I need to sell a few before I buy more. eBay is just such a pain. [emoji12]


----------



## PamK

Pinkalicious said:


> Congrats!!!! such a great year round bag!




Thanks Pink! I've stared at the Sutton for a few days, trying to decide whether to keep it or not. I just moved all my stuff into it, and I'm shocked how much it holds. I also like the nice, slim profile when held. Tags cut off! Oh noes!! [emoji12] Now I'll have to collect Suttons too!


----------



## casseyelsie

I've listed what I want next, but now I'm wanting more. Gosh my wish list keeps getting longer, almost 50 bags! 

I saw review of discontinued Palermo. Now I want it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3020591
> 
> Just this


 
If you have any TJMaxx stores near you, keep checking them out - I scored this exact bag last weekend for almost half off.  

I've learned that I have to visit my store regularly if I want to find something, though.


----------



## tflowers921

NutsAboutCoach said:


> If you have any TJMaxx stores near you, keep checking them out - I scored this exact bag last weekend for almost half off.
> 
> I've learned that I have to visit my store regularly if I want to find something, though.




I definitely will, thank you!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Tile blue medium Selma! Saw it yesterday. I must have! &#128525;


----------



## DiamondsForever

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Tile blue medium Selma! Saw it yesterday. I must have! &#128525;



Oo good choice. Does this have turquoise in it? Or is it more Blue? Looks gorgeous with the SHW.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

DiamondsForever said:


> Oo good choice. Does this have turquoise in it? Or is it more Blue? Looks gorgeous with the SHW.



It's called turquoise on the MK website...it is really pretty in person.

I ordered it online this morning from l&t....couldn't resist!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

After 3 months of deciding bit the bullet on blush Ava  today from lord and Taylor sale woot


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3020591
> 
> Just this




Found this at one of my regular tj maxx on Thursday for $199.99


----------



## young breezy

I don't own any Michael Kors, but I really really really (yes, three really's!) want the Michael Kors Collection Miranda Tote. 

I first saw it a few years ago and I still think about it.. but I'm not really in a good position to buy more handbags this year. Just crossing my fingers that it wont be discontinued...


----------



## smileydimples

I think when I get my gift card in the mail I'm going to preorder tile in. Selma 
I thought about getting a small sutton in tile blue this color is to die for 
I hope it's different than my Aqua Selma


----------



## myluvofbags

young breezy said:


> I don't own any Michael Kors, but I really really really (yes, three really's!) want the Michael Kors Collection Miranda Tote.
> 
> I first saw it a few years ago and I still think about it.. but I'm not really in a good position to buy more handbags this year. Just crossing my fingers that it wont be discontinued...



You should take a look at the Miranda club at the pics.   It is a really popular style so I doubt it will be discontinued any time soon and you can usually find sales versus paying retail price.   It truly is a great bag.


----------



## tflowers921

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Found this at one of my regular tj maxx on Thursday for $199.99




Mine never has current MK only old ones! I'll have to start checking more often!


----------



## young breezy

myluvofbags said:


> You should take a look at the Miranda club at the pics.   It is a really popular style so I doubt it will be discontinued any time soon and you can usually find sales versus paying retail price.   It truly is a great bag.



Thank you for the tips!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Ladies,
looking ahead to autumn what are we all hoping for? Know it's only June but wishlists are fun!

I have a caveat on a Black studded medium Selma with SHW.


----------



## 2 stars

DiamondsForever said:


> Ladies,
> looking ahead to autumn what are we all hoping for? Know it's only June but wishlists are fun!
> 
> I have a caveat on a Black studded medium Selma with SHW.



I'm looking for a black medium sutton with shw!  

Still waiting for medium studded dark dune selma to either a)be available in department stores or b)go on sale.


----------



## TnC

Also waiting for black with shw in Selma or sutton preferably studded. I really want that one Selma that came out awhile ago that had studs and rhinestones (or whatever it was) but I've only seen it in blue.


----------



## myluvofbags

I want these!


----------



## keishapie1973

I'm impatiently waiting on the Riley in dark green.....[emoji7]


----------



## TaterTots

I think after receiving my Riley today in Peanut that I want another in Watermelon...


----------



## MKbaglover

A agree with Riley in dark green or that lovely burgundy comb!! That is it -as I have all I want for now!!


----------



## tdungey

I want a Pearl Gray Riley and a black hamilton with SHW.


----------



## gorchess

I want..
Electric Blue EW Hamilton
Hamilton Traveler in Pearl Gray
Riley --in a fall color


----------



## rcanello

I want a small sutton in blush


----------



## MDT

I really want either a pale pink Selma messenger w/ studs or the black messenger w/ silver studs. I'm waiting for either to go on sale before buying, though. I've put myself on a ban for the time being!


----------



## ubo22

The large Riley keeps tempting me, but I have to see the fall colors first.  I have some other gorgeous soft leather bags, so am not sure I really need another one. I'm also not sure I like the placement of the shoulder straps, so still thinking about that. 

The large Hamilton satchel also is on my list, but I'm hoping it comes out in a darker neutral (not black) and then I'd want to wait for a sale before purchasing.  I love the larger size; that it's a satchel (as opposed to a tote); has a removable, adjustable shoulder strap; and a zipped compartment divider (which I now see as a plus for this style).


----------



## Jb32purse

Oh Is riley coming in pearl grey?


----------



## altigirl88

A black Susannah with shw, but they don't make it &#128532;


----------



## tdungey

Jb32purse said:


> Oh Is riley coming in pearl grey?



Someone from the UK (I think) posted a pic of a pearl gray riley.


----------



## Sarah03

I saw a watermelon studded medium Selma messenger that I'm coveting, but I already have the pale pink. I also want a medium studded Selma satchel. Gimme studs!!
View attachment 3045907


----------



## Cavaliermum

Jb32purse said:


> Oh Is riley coming in pearl grey?



Yes I've see it in pearl grey, dark khaki and luggage here in UK


----------



## Jb32purse

thanks girls. I am in love with that pearl grey .


----------



## melbo

Riley is next on my list. Aiming more for the medium size in either black or pearl grey. I'd die if it came out in lavender!


----------



## MKbaglover

Cavaliermum said:


> Yes I've see it in pearl grey, dark khaki and luggage here in UK


I've not seen luggage but I would like to!!!  I've been thinking about a soft brown leather bag.  I was eyeing up a cedar colour Sophie on ebay but it was from the US so taxes and import costs made it too expensive for a used bag.


----------



## Cavaliermum

MKbaglover said:


> I've not seen luggage but I would like to!!!  I've been thinking about a soft brown leather bag.  I was eyeing up a cedar colour Sophie on ebay but it was from the US so taxes and import costs made it too expensive for a used bag.



The luggage is available in Harrods


----------



## MKbaglover

Cavaliermum said:


> The luggage is available in Harrods
> 
> View attachment 3046123


Oh thank you for this!I really like this......I am going to wait to see more colours come out but so far this is now with black and the burgundy (preview pic on here somewhere) at the top of the list for me.  It all depends on what colours make it into the small


----------



## CocoChannel

I had a huge list and finally narrowed it down to 2 things after a shopping binge on poshmark & ebay this week&#9786;&#65039; Too many good deals to pass up&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56843;

Raspberry with silver continental wallet 
Large Smythe Python embossed satchel


----------



## CinthiaZ

There is no end to my list. I keep finding gorgeous designs from Michael Kors. He has so many great leather bags, I can't keep up with them all! I keep buyng ones I run into that I MUST have! lol! Then I sell off others. There is no end to it, but what fun!!


----------



## CocoChannel

CinthiaZ said:


> There is no end to my list. I keep finding gorgeous designs from Michael Kors. He has so many great leather bags, I can't keep up with them all! I keep buyng ones I run into that I MUST have! lol! Then I sell off others. There is no end to it, but what fun!!



I totally feel this way!!! There really is no end..lol. Seriously, there are just way too many gorgeous MK bags. My only problem is I love all my bags way too much to sell them. I told my husband I need to buy double of everything and then I will sell the doubles lol. My list keeps growing but I needed to narrow it down to 2 for today right!?!


----------



## CinthiaZ

CocoChannel said:


> I totally feel this way!!! There really is no end..lol. Seriously, there are just way too many gorgeous MK bags. My only problem is I love all my bags way too much to sell them. I told my husband I need to buy double of everything and then I will sell the doubles lol. My list keeps growing but I needed to narrow it down to 2 for today right!?!


I HATE selling any of mine and actually sell only a very few, just to make the hubby happy.He thinks I have some sort of addiction or something silly like that! lol!


----------



## J3nnif3r8

I want dusty rose! My issue is I only carry the large bags because I carry a lot of stuff, so I pray it comes out in the large Selma or Sutton or Hamilton satchel or N/S tote. I'll take it any way I can get it as long as it's not just in the mediums.


----------



## melissatrv

Selma, Sutton or Dillon if they come in Dusty Rose in the US


----------



## keishapie1973

melissatrv said:


> Selma, Sutton or Dillon if they come in Dusty Rose in the US



I think that I saw the Dillon in dusty rose in the MK store in Fayette Mall in Lexington, KY a couple weeks ago.....


----------



## TnC

Here's a dusty rose. I think this is a Dillion.


----------



## melissatrv

keishapie1973 said:


> I think that I saw the Dillon in dusty rose in the MK store in Fayette Mall in Lexington, KY a couple weeks ago.....




I am going  to have to check my store as they usually get bags in early.  I would really like this in a Sutton I think but will take a Dillon if that's what it comes in   Thanks for the info!


----------



## melissatrv

TnC said:


> Here's a dusty rose. I think this is a Dillion.




Yes that is a Dillon, perhaps a small one?


----------



## TnC

melissatrv said:


> Yes that is a Dillon, perhaps a small one?



Yes it's the smaller one. They also have it in the bigger size. It's in the group pic I posted in of the threads.


----------



## Voodoo

Dark dune


----------



## tflowers921

Voodoo said:


> Dark dune




I just got a DD Selma & now I want every model in this color, it's so gorgeous!


----------



## Voodoo

tflowers921 said:


> I just got a DD Selma & now I want every model in this color, it's so gorgeous!



I think I'm going to go N/S Hamilton in DD. but every time I think I'm ready I see the Selma. and then I can't decide.


----------



## tflowers921

Voodoo said:


> I think I'm going to go N/S Hamilton in DD. but every time I think I'm ready I see the Selma. and then I can't decide.




I'm debating the Hamilton in DD but I have one in luggage & I don't need 2 brown hamiltons lol. I debated the Selma forever and I absolutely love it


----------



## Voodoo

I foresee having several Hamilton's in my collection&#8230;.but DD is so pretty on the Selma&#8230;.it's the reason the DD Hamilton isn't already en route


----------



## tflowers921

Voodoo said:


> I foresee having several Hamilton's in my collection.but DD is so pretty on the Selma.it's the reason the DD Hamilton isn't already en route




Lol I will definitely get another Hamilton at some point, I want to get a Sutton before I start repeating models [emoji23]


----------



## Voodoo

tflowers921 said:


> Lol I will definitely get another Hamilton at some point, I want to get a Sutton before I start repeating models [emoji23]



I'm one of those weirdos that has the same bag in 7 or 8 colors!


----------



## myluvofbags

Very odd, but I'm actually bag content!   Will see when the new colors come out though.  &#128518;


----------



## DiamondsForever

myluvofbags said:


> Very odd, but I'm actually bag content!   Will see when the new colors come out though.  &#128518;



I agree, I'm also bag content until autumn. I think alot of people are maybe? The forum seems quieter at the moment?


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> I agree, I'm also bag content until autumn. I think alot of people are maybe? The forum seems quieter at the moment?


I was thinking the same thing!! Very quiet....probably because we have either all spent our money in the sales recently and others are holding for something new!! 
I am definitely content now and my peanut Riley has fulfilled my Riley need, I don't even feel like getting one in a new colour as I still have other 'Winter' bags that I bought a few months ago that aren't used that much and will feel 'new'.  At the moment I'm enjoying my mandarin Sutton and I am moving into Tile Blue Selma for August!


----------



## keishapie1973

Yes, a rarity for me but I'm also bag content. When Fall arrives, it will feel like I have some new bags since my black bags haven't been carried in months. I am anxiously awaiting the new colors. So far, nothing I've seen is really tempting. I was planning on something in the new deep green but that's starting to sound more like a rumor.......


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> I was thinking the same thing!! Very quiet....probably because we have either all spent our money in the sales recently and others are holding for something new!!
> I am definitely content now and my peanut Riley has fulfilled my Riley need, I don't even feel like getting one in a new colour as I still have other 'Winter' bags that I bought a few months ago that aren't used that much and will feel 'new'.  At the moment I'm enjoying my mandarin Sutton and I am moving into Tile Blue Selma for August!



You've hit the nail on the head MK Baglover  I think this is the lull before the storm of new season reveals! Love to see pictures when you swap into Tile Blue Selma!  I'm getting as much wear as possible out of Blush and Pale Pink until end of August. Saving my dark dune jet set crossbody until September so that I have something that will feel "new". :giggles:



keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, a rarity for me but I'm also bag content. When Fall arrives, it will feel like I have some new bags since my black bags haven't been carried in months. I am anxiously awaiting the new colors. So far, nothing I've seen is really tempting. I was planning on something in the new deep green but that's starting to sound more like a rumor.......



IKWYM Keishapie, I haven't used my non MK black bags for a long time either. I'm sure one of the ladies posted a picture of AW2015 colours on here and there was a dark green bag? I remember thinking I liked it a lot and I don't wear green?! I am keeping everything crossed for more black & SHW designs. Also want to see DR v DD in real life. And maybe finally pick up something in PG.... when the summer is over and life is less expensive!

I think the other forums are also quiet at the moment. I pop into the jewellery forums sporadically and Tiffany was quiet!


----------



## paula3boys

I think I want a Smythe next


----------



## tflowers921

I just fell in [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;!


----------



## smileydimples

Love to see these two... Would love a Dusty Rose leather


----------



## gratefulgirl

I really need this in Large.


----------



## paula3boys

gratefulgirl said:


> I really need this in Large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3079603



Are you referring to large navy Selma? It was on a good sale at Macy's recently. I prefer medium, but broke down and ordered large because it was on sale. Should be here tomorrow and I hope that it is new without issues of any kind!


----------



## CocoChannel

I want to see the Hannah IRL...I love the pictures! I wasn't planning on purchasing any bags for a while for fall but maybe that might change&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## gratefulgirl

paula3boys said:


> Are you referring to large navy Selma? It was on a good sale at Macy's recently. I prefer medium, but broke down and ordered large because it was on sale. Should be here tomorrow and I hope that it is new without issues of any kind!




No, it's the black Selma. I did see the Navy and Luggage on sale. It took everything in me not to get it. I saw your post about receiving your new bag. Glad to see that it made it safely.


----------



## paula3boys

gratefulgirl said:


> No, it's the black Selma. I did see the Navy and Luggage on sale. It took everything in me not to get it. I saw your post about receiving your new bag. Glad to see that it made it safely.




Sometimes it's hard to tell the pictures apart for black and navy on my phone or iPad lol!


----------



## Sarah03

I'm praying to the purse fairy that MK will make a Studded Dusty Rose Selma. Pretty please, Mr. Kors?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Sarah03 said:


> I'm praying to the purse fairy that MK will make a Studded Dusty Rose Selma. Pretty please, Mr. Kors?



Your prayers have been answered! I just saw it on the MK.com website!


----------



## the_baglover

I'd like something in Blush before the colour is discontinued.


----------



## Sarah03

DiamondsForever said:


> Your prayers have been answered! I just saw it on the MK.com website!




OH MY GOSH!!  it's a Christmas miracle!  This is my next bag. Yay!


----------



## Voodoo

My dream of Dark Dune is en route! And I also strayed from my usual path of several bags in different colors....my DD MK will be the Cynthia!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Sarah03 said:


> OH MY GOSH!!  it's a Christmas miracle!  This is my next bag. Yay!



I love it when an accessories wish comes true!


----------



## keishapie1973

Voodoo said:


> My dream of Dark Dune is en route! And I also strayed from my usual path of several bags in different colors....my DD MK will be the Cynthia!



Congrats!!! I think the Cynthia is gorgeous in dark dune.....


----------



## Jess2003

I _need_ a large selma in black!


----------



## melissatrv

Sarah03 said:


> I'm praying to the purse fairy that MK will make a Studded Dusty Rose Selma. Pretty please, Mr. Kors?


 


DiamondsForever said:


> Your prayers have been answered! I just saw it on the MK.com website!


 


yes and it is beautiful!!


----------



## Sarah03

melissatrv said:


> yes and it is beautiful!!




.


----------



## Sarah03

melissatrv said:


> yes and it is beautiful!!




I can't wait to see it IRL!  I hope it's what I'm imagining.  It's going to be the perfect birthday present!


----------



## Scooch

Jess2003 said:


> I _need_ a large selma in black!




YES you do!


----------



## gratefulgirl

I need advice...the black Selma is my everyday bag and I really like the Style of the Hamilton wallet. What are you thoughts on the vanilla signature?


----------



## lcaddict

gratefulgirl said:


> I need advice...the black Selma is my everyday bag and I really like the Style of the Hamilton wallet. What are you thoughts on the vanilla signature?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3085010




I don't think it goes well with the Selma. But I might be bias because I don't like monogram bags/wallets. I have a black sutton and I bought the matching wallet for it.


----------



## gratefulgirl

lcaddict said:


> I don't think it goes well with the Selma. But I might be bias because I don't like monogram bags/wallets. I have a black sutton and I bought the matching wallet for it.




You're right. I'll check a few other wallets. Thanks.


----------



## HesitantShopper

gratefulgirl said:


> I need advice...the black Selma is my everyday bag and I really like the Style of the Hamilton wallet. What are you thoughts on the vanilla signature?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3085010



I see nothing wrong with it, i actually often have signature wallets i don't buy the bags, but in wallets i like patterns, color blocking.. designs vs solids. There really is no right or wrong here it's about what you like.


----------



## CocoChannel

gratefulgirl said:


> I need advice...the black Selma is my everyday bag and I really like the Style of the Hamilton wallet. What are you thoughts on the vanilla signature?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3085010




I like the vanilla monogram wallet. I don't necessarily think your wallet has to match your bag. It's kinda like fashion to me I like to mix and match things. You make it what you want it to be and It's ok to mix it up a bit if you know what I mean[emoji6]


----------



## CocoChannel

gratefulgirl said:


> I need advice...the black Selma is my everyday bag and I really like the Style of the Hamilton wallet. What are you thoughts on the vanilla signature?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3085010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> 
> I like the vanilla monogram wallet. I don't necessarily think your wallet has to match your bag. It's kinda like fashion to me I like to mix and match things. You make it what you want it to be and It's ok to mix it up a bit if you know what I mean[emoji6]


----------



## CocoChannel

gratefulgirl said:


> I need advice...the black Selma is my everyday bag and I really like the Style of the Hamilton wallet. What are you thoughts on the vanilla signature?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3085010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like the vanilla monogram wallet. I don't necessarily think your wallet has to match your bag. It's kinda like fashion to me I like to mix and match things. You make it what you want it to be and It's ok to mix it up a bit if you know what I mean[emoji6]


----------



## keishapie1973

gratefulgirl said:


> I need advice...the black Selma is my everyday bag and I really like the Style of the Hamilton wallet. What are you thoughts on the vanilla signature?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3085010




I think your wallet looks great with your Selma. I have the same wallet in brown mono that I carry with all my bags. I don't really like to match my wallets to bags. I just like the designers to match. My other wallet is in fuchsia for when I want a pop of color in my bag.....[emoji3]


----------



## gratefulgirl

Thanks for your responses. The biggest problem is finding out what I like. I can be so indecisive sometimes.


----------



## Scooch

That's one of the best features about the black Selma, you can really do anything with the accessories for it! I carry my fuchsia Fulton wallet with mine!


----------



## lmirinda

gratefulgirl said:


> I need advice...the black Selma is my everyday bag and I really like the Style of the Hamilton wallet. What are you thoughts on the vanilla signature?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3085010



I like your wallet. I think it's beautiful with your selma.


----------



## TnC

gratefulgirl said:


> I need advice...the black Selma is my everyday bag and I really like the Style of the Hamilton wallet. What are you thoughts on the vanilla signature?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3085010



I think it looks great with it. I have a vanilla mono wallet that I use with all my MK bags. The vanilla mono is the only signature pattern I like.


----------



## gratefulgirl

Took a trip to TJ Max and got this instead of the Hamilton wallet.


----------



## HesitantShopper

gratefulgirl said:


> Thanks for your responses. The biggest problem is finding out what I like. I can be so indecisive sometimes.



I can relate to that. Hence my username


----------



## HesitantShopper

gratefulgirl said:


> Took a trip to TJ Max and got this instead of the Hamilton wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086211



That is a nice find! since upgrading to a full size wallet tho i cannot go smaller lol I actually use a Coach wallet with my MK stuff...


----------



## gratefulgirl

HesitantShopper said:


> That is a nice find! since upgrading to a full size wallet tho i cannot go smaller lol I actually use a Coach wallet with my MK stuff...




This will be new for me as well. Let's see how long this lasts.


----------



## paula3boys

gratefulgirl said:


> Took a trip to TJ Max and got this instead of the Hamilton wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086211




Which state are you in?


----------



## gratefulgirl

paula3boys said:


> Which state are you in?




Oklahoma


----------



## smileydimples

This is what I want next the color is so yummy I love it!!! I guess I'm a Riley whore lol ... I  LOVE IT SO MUCH HAD TO MAKE IT MY PROFILE PICTURE, LOL!!


----------



## coivcte

:banned:


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> This is what I want next the color is so yummy I love it!!! I guess I'm a Riley whore lol ... I  LOVE IT SO MUCH HAD TO MAKE IT MY PROFILE PICTURE, LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087242
> View attachment 3087243


The more I look at this the more I have to have it!!  This and the Ecru version are the only two bags that have stood out to me from the new stuff but I'm waiting to see them for myself


----------



## keishapie1973

MKbaglover said:


> The more I look at this the more I have to have it!!  This and the Ecru version are the only two bags that have stood out to me from the new stuff but I'm waiting to see them for myself



Those are the same two that stood out to me. I think I would probably ruin the lighter version because of kids. I can't wait to see the merlot version in person......


----------



## coivcte

smileydimples said:


> This is what I want next the color is so yummy I love it!!! I guess I'm a Riley whore lol ... I  LOVE IT SO MUCH HAD TO MAKE IT MY PROFILE PICTURE, LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087242
> View attachment 3087243



TDF! Where did you find this?!


----------



## Nymeria1

keishapie1973 said:


> Those are the same two that stood out to me. I think I would probably ruin the lighter version because of kids. I can't wait to see the merlot version in person......



I saw the Merlot Riley in my MKors boutique last night; they had just gotten it in.  It's a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## smileydimples

coivcte said:


> TDF! Where did you find this?!



Michael Kors store


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> This is what I want next the color is so yummy I love it!!! I guess I'm a Riley whore lol ... I  LOVE IT SO MUCH HAD TO MAKE IT MY PROFILE PICTURE, LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087242
> View attachment 3087243



Omg,  I just might pay full price for this!   &#128156; it!


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> This is what I want next the color is so yummy I love it!!! I guess I'm a Riley whore lol ... I  LOVE IT SO MUCH HAD TO MAKE IT MY PROFILE PICTURE, LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087242
> View attachment 3087243


Aren't you glad you waited for and searched for and found this one!  The best things come to those who wait.


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> Aren't you glad you waited for and searched for and found this one!  The best things come to those who wait.



All these new bags are killin me.   I can't decide which "1" I want!


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> All these new bags are killin me.   I can't decide which "1" I want!


Join the club!


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> Join the club!



Hopefully seeing them irl will help.   &#128533;


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> Aren't you glad you waited for and searched for and found this one!  The best things come to those who wait.



Yes I am &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; I totally agree


----------



## DiamondsForever

I saw Dusty Rose IRL today. It's a really pretty neutral. I can't decide if its for me due to the purple undertones it seemed to have in store.... I think I saw a Dusty Rose Riley. I liked Dusty Rose better on the soft leather and smaller bags. 

Hoping the purse fairies bring black with silver studs to Europe before long!


----------



## DiamondsForever

What colour do you ladies think will be the best buy for a winter neutral bag in the coming weeks?


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> What colour do you ladies think will be the best buy for a winter neutral bag in the coming weeks?


Dusty rose, dark dune, pearl grey, merlot, cinder, navy, or black.


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> Dusty rose, dark dune, pearl grey, merlot, cinder, navy, or black.



Cinder! That was it I couldn't think of the name...thanks Ubo 
What kind of colour is Cinder IRL? I haven't seen it yet...

The only ones I'd rule out of that list for myself are navy and merlot. They're pretty but not colours I wear....still leaves a few to decide between..


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Cinder! That was it I couldn't think of the name...thanks Ubo
> What kind of colour is Cinder IRL? I haven't seen it yet...
> 
> The only ones I'd rule out of that list for myself are navy and merlot. They're pretty but not colours I wear....still leaves a few to decide between..


I haven't seen cinder in person, but it looks like it might be a cross between dark dune and pearl grey.  In pictures, it almost looks like a smokey grey.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Cinder! That was it I couldn't think of the name...thanks Ubo
> What kind of colour is Cinder IRL? I haven't seen it yet...
> 
> The only ones I'd rule out of that list for myself are navy and merlot. They're pretty but not colours I wear....still leaves a few to decide between..



Oh it's gorgeous! It is more on the cooler side, with some hint of grayish purple. The silver hardware brings out the cooler tone. I posted some pics of it on the newly released styles/colors thread. There are so many new colors, I would like something in merlot or olive or dusty rose!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh it's gorgeous! It is more on the cooler side, with some hint of grayish purple. The silver hardware brings out the cooler tone. I posted some pics of it on the newly released styles/colors thread. There are so many new colors, I would like something in merlot or olive or dusty rose!



I just found your Cinder pics P, so pretty 
I've never seen that style of bag, do you remember what it was called? Love the SHW and smooshy leather.
I'm liking Dusty Rose on the soft leather bags, Riley was v.tempting!
How was Hawaii?


----------



## Hollywood H

I want either a Riley/Dillon/Collins in a small or medium size with SILVER hardware in a neutral colour.


----------



## lillywillowbug

I really want something in dark dune. Maybe a Hamilton, a Selma or a jet set tote.


----------



## Muddzdirt

I saw the N/S Saffiano Hamilton Tote in Dusty Rose today at Dillard's. That one's next for me.


----------



## melissatrv

Medium Sutton in Dusty Rose and Pearl Grey studded Selma


----------



## haruhii

One of the jet set totes. I currently don't own an open top tote and the MK ones look decent for the price.


----------



## laurelenas

A pink bag, still thinking about the large Selma in fuschia.


----------



## HeatherL

laurelenas said:


> A pink bag, still thinking about the large Selma in fuschia.




Are you still thinking?  The sales are great right now for that color.  It's such a beautiful bag and color!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Large Riley in Dusty Rose.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Something in Dark Dune, maybe the medium Sutton and a Medium Selma Messenger in Dusty Rose or a deep red/burgundy[emoji7]


----------



## laurelenas

HeatherL said:


> Are you still thinking?  The sales are great right now for that color.  It's such a beautiful bag and color!




I'm trying to be good because I recently got three other bags...


----------



## HeatherL

I really want a soft leather bag next and I really want a dark gray color.  I just noticed a new bag on Macy's and slate gray which I'm loving but of course the new bag isn't offered in that color.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Iris is gorgeous but I already have the grape Jet Set zip top tote and can't justify another purple.  Decisions, decisions....


----------



## paula3boys

HeatherL said:


> I really want a soft leather bag next and I really want a dark gray color.  I just noticed a new bag on Macy's and slate gray which I'm loving but of course the new bag isn't offered in that color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Iris is gorgeous but I already have the grape Jet Set zip top tote and can't justify another purple.  Decisions, decisions....




That's how I was when I had violet Selma but then sold it because I got grape Selma. Now I have grape and want to see new purple shades in person lol


----------



## melissatrv

I changed my mind about the merlot studded Collins.  Great bag, was going to get it during the tiered sale but I found it surprisingly heavy.  Keep in mind I tend to find bags heavy that others do not


----------



## myluvofbags

I am so waiting to see these first two bags irl!  When are these coming out?!  The last one is so on my radar.


----------



## DiamondsForever

London bound on Saturday. Very excited as making time to go to MK in both Selfridge's and Regent Street...been ages since I brought anything new.....


----------



## Suz82

Ooh is there anything you have your eye on?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Ooh is there anything you have your eye on?



Black or Dusty Rose Selma's if I can find them in the UK with SHW... Not been to the boutiques for ages though so looking forward to seeing all the new colours and styles IRL.


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Black or Dusty Rose Selma's if I can find them in the UK with SHW... Not been to the boutiques for ages though so looking forward to seeing all the new colours and styles IRL.




Ooh good luck! I saw in selfridged the other day a bag with rose gold hardware [emoji7]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Ooh good luck! I saw in selfridged the other day a bag with rose gold hardware [emoji7]



Nice to meet another UK based lady Suz82! 

Oh what bag did you see with RGHW? I'd be open to that too.

Really need to purchase or change into something a bit darker. I've been using Blush most of the summer but now the weather is so rubbish I feel like it's getting out of season!:rain::rain:


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Nice to meet another UK based lady Suz82!
> 
> Oh what bag did you see with RGHW? I'd be open to that too.
> 
> Really need to purchase or change into something a bit darker. I've been using Blush most of the summer but now the weather is so rubbish I feel like it's getting out of season!:rain::rain:




Likewise [emoji3] just been to find a picture and this is it, looked nicer in person I have to say! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Blush is gorgeous! I have my first little black quilted Selma to see my through winter and can see her getting a lot of love.  Be sure to post your goodies for the day [emoji3]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Likewise [emoji3] just been to find a picture and this is it, looked nicer in person I have to say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110133
> 
> 
> Blush is gorgeous! I have my first little black quilted Selma to see my through winter and can see her getting a lot of love.  Be sure to post your goodies for the day [emoji3]



Have you posted a picture of your black quilted Selma hon? I'd love to see it! I'll have a look for the black Cynthia tomorrow as going to start my day at Selfridges. I know if I found a RGHW or SHW black medium Selma that would defo be coming home with me!  will try and get spy pics!


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Have you posted a picture of your black quilted Selma hon? I'd love to see it! I'll have a look for the black Cynthia tomorrow as going to start my day at Selfridges. I know if I found a RGHW or SHW black medium Selma that would defo be coming home with me!  will try and get spy pics!




Here she is [emoji7] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Love at first sight it was!

Ooh yeah pics... Will be like a virtual shopping trip for me [emoji38]


----------



## Hollywood H

I saw some cinder bags today, so i really need a MK bag in cinder with silver hardware. The colour seems perfect for the colder seasons.


----------



## melbo

Suz82 said:


> Here she is [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111305
> 
> 
> Love at first sight it was!
> 
> Ooh yeah pics... Will be like a virtual shopping trip for me [emoji38]



Classy and chic! I need a quilted bag in my life &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Likewise [emoji3] just been to find a picture and this is it, looked nicer in person I have to say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110133
> 
> 
> Blush is gorgeous! I have my first little black quilted Selma to see my through winter and can see her getting a lot of love.  Be sure to post your goodies for the day [emoji3]





Suz82 said:


> Here she is [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111305
> 
> 
> Love at first sight it was!
> 
> Ooh yeah pics... Will be like a virtual shopping trip for me [emoji38]



Soo prettyyy!  the quilted Selmas look so expensive. Digging the soft leather. You'll get so much wear out of her over the winter!


----------



## Suz82

melbo said:


> Classy and chic! I need a quilted bag in my life [emoji7][emoji7]



 Thankyou very much, I'm hoping she will carry my through a good few years without the look dating on me [emoji4]



DiamondsForever said:


> Soo prettyyy!  the quilted Selmas look so expensive. Digging the soft leather. You'll get so much wear out of her over the winter!




She is so buttery soft I couldn't stop touching the leather when I brought it home. I think she will see the winter through too [emoji6]


----------



## coivcte

Suz82 said:


> Here she is [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111305
> 
> 
> Love at first sight it was!
> 
> Ooh yeah pics... Will be like a virtual shopping trip for me [emoji38]



Very nice, so unique!!!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> Here she is [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111305
> 
> 
> Love at first sight it was!
> 
> Ooh yeah pics... Will be like a virtual shopping trip for me [emoji38]


Oh I just love this little cutie!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Oh dear, I want a large merlot Campbell!!!!


----------



## Suz82

coivcte said:


> Very nice, so unique!!!!!!







BeachBagGal said:


> Oh I just love this little cutie!




Thankyou ladies [emoji4]


----------



## andral5

I don't know where exactly to post so i'll try here.
I always loved MK purses but they always seemed so expensive. So I turned my attention to other makes and lines, while still drooling over MK bags and purses. So, searching for something nice and not so cheap looking, I found some other nice purses by Emma Fox. Never heard about this designer before so started to look for reviews. Guess what? On top of the google search findings it was a link to this huge forum, which I had no idea it even exist! Where were you all this time? Why are you hiding on the www?

Coming back to my dilemma: a nice handbag by the above mentioned designer cost somewhere around $170-240. I could wait for them to be on sale, of course. But then yet again, surfing this MK forum since yesterday, reading a bunch of postings and drooling over so many superb pics, won't I be better off waiting for MK bags to be on sale? How do I find the sales?


----------



## andral5

Oh, and now I need to research the main styles of MK bags. Until now, I was just loving the Riley and a bit the crossbodies but there are so many more of them!
Thanks for any possible answer.


----------



## andral5

I hope posting links to other websites is all right. I want to show you some of the other "designer" bags I loved. I think she copies some of MK's styles, maybe that's why I liked hers.

http://www.hsn.com/shop/emma-fox-handbags-and-luggage/fa0022-12734


Buying from hsn would be easier because DH wouldn't notice the expense from the debit account, me having a credit card with them. 

Any advice, please? I know this is an enabling discussion board, so I guess the advice would be towards MK.


----------



## ubo22

andral5 said:


> I don't know where exactly to post so i'll try here.
> I always loved MK purses but they always seemed so expensive. So I turned my attention to other makes and lines, while still drooling over MK bags and purses. So, searching for something nice and not so cheap looking, I found some other nice purses by Emma Fox. Never heard about this designer before so started to look for reviews. Guess what? On top of the google search findings it was a link to this huge forum, which I had no idea it even exist! Where were you all this time? Why are you hiding on the www?
> 
> Coming back to my dilemma: a nice handbag by the above mentioned designer cost somewhere around $170-240. I could wait for them to be on sale, of course. But then yet again, surfing this MK forum since yesterday, reading a bunch of postings and drooling over so many superb pics, won't I be better off waiting for MK bags to be on sale? How do I find the sales?


 


andral5 said:


> Oh, and now I need to research the main styles of MK bags. Until now, I was just loving the Riley and a bit the crossbodies but there are so many more of them!
> Thanks for any possible answer.


 


andral5 said:


> I hope posting links to other websites is all right. I want to show you some of the other "designer" bags I loved. I think she copies some of MK's styles, maybe that's why I liked hers.
> 
> http://www.hsn.com/shop/emma-fox-handbags-and-luggage/fa0022-12734
> 
> Buying from hsn would be easier because DH wouldn't notice the expense from the debit account, me having a credit card with them.
> 
> Any advice, please? I know this is an enabling discussion board, so I guess the advice would be towards MK.


 
There's another thread called "Other Bags Besides MK" for discussion on non-MK bags...

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/other-bags-besides-mk-851845.html

If you're interested in MK sales, there are a ton at the departments stores regularly.  Macy's seems to have the best sales the most often, but depending on where you live you can find great sales as Dillard's, Belk, Bloomingdale's, Lord & Taylor, etc.  And the sale prices would probably be lower than the regular prices of the other designers you were looking at.


----------



## andral5

ubo22 said:


> There's another thread called "Other Bags Besides MK" for discussion on non-MK bags...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/other-bags-besides-mk-851845.html
> 
> If you're interested in MK sales, there are a ton at the departments stores regularly.  Macy's seems to have the best sales the most often, but depending on where you live you can find great sales as Dillard's, Belk, Bloomingdale's, Lord & Taylor, etc.  And the sale prices would probably be lower than the regular prices of the other designers you were looking at.



Oh, I know, that's where I had my first post on this forum, before going to look for more sub-forums. Edit: I actually posted in a completely different sub-forum about other bags, not under MK sub-forum. 
I live on the W coast, SoCal. I'm not very good with searching for sales simply because my ADD makes me forget about that after a while so whenever they happen, I'm just not there to catch them. Not in person but forgetting about checking on them. Now that I registered here, hope to read more and subscribe to the sales thread, so the forum emails me when there are new posts.

Thanks, ubo!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Suz82 said:


> Here she is [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111305
> 
> 
> Love at first sight it was!
> 
> Ooh yeah pics... Will be like a virtual shopping trip for me [emoji38]



Adorable! i can see why you love it!


----------



## Suz82

HesitantShopper said:


> Adorable! i can see why you love it!




Thankyou [emoji4]


----------



## Sonia CC

I really want a Cynthia bag ,but can't make decision between tulip and pale pink...both look gorgeous :o


----------



## MKbaglover

Sonia CC said:


> I really want a Cynthia bag ,but can't make decision between tulip and pale pink...both look gorgeous :o


I love this picture!  I think tulip is a beautiful colour though, I think it would be more versatile than pale pink.


----------



## MKbaglover

I saw the Collins Stud in Merlot yesterday and it was stunning!- it has to be my next purchase, hopefully for Christmas!!! Pictures do not do it justice, I think the calf leather makes merlot darker and richer.  The Micheal Kors website says it is an MK store exclusive until 31st Oct.  Does anyone know from past experience if the department stores do eventually get these temporary exclusives?


----------



## ubo22

MKbaglover said:


> I saw the Collins Stud in Merlot yesterday and it was stunning!- it has to be my next purchase, hopefully for Christmas!!! Pictures do not do it justice, I think the calf leather makes merlot darker and richer.  The Micheal Kors website says it is an MK store exclusive until 31st Oct.  Does anyone know from past experience if the department stores do eventually get these temporary exclusives?


Yes, they do.  The Greenwich was an MK exclusive and then hit the department stores after the exclusive period expired.


----------



## MKbaglover

ubo22 said:


> Yes, they do.  The Greenwich was an MK exclusive and then hit the department stores after the exclusive period expired.


That's good to know- thank you!


----------



## Suz82

Sonia CC said:


> I really want a Cynthia bag ,but can't make decision between tulip and pale pink...both look gorgeous :o




I really like the look of the pale pink, it looks so elegant and feminine against the gold hard ware [emoji175]


----------



## Sonia CC

MKbaglover said:


> I love this picture!  I think tulip is a beautiful colour though, I think it would be more versatile than pale pink.



I'm Selma lover, but in love when I saw this picture, agree with you,pale pink Is sweet,tulip is versatile, small size is so cute...gonna check at boutique soon.


----------



## keishapie1973

MKbaglover said:


> I saw the Collins Stud in Merlot yesterday and it was stunning!- it has to be my next purchase, hopefully for Christmas!!! Pictures do not do it justice, I think the calf leather makes merlot darker and richer.  The Micheal Kors website says it is an MK store exclusive until 31st Oct.  Does anyone know from past experience if the department stores do eventually get these temporary exclusives?



This is exactly the reason that I'm going to try and hold off on any purchases. A merlot studded Collins sounds amazing. I wonder if I can hold out until Christmas.....


----------



## MKbaglover

keishapie1973 said:


> This is exactly the reason that I'm going to try and hold off on any purchases. A merlot studded Collins sounds amazing. I wonder if I can hold out until Christmas.....


It really was, I think the leather made it have a beautiful sheen. I meant goat leather in my last post not calf, it really was sumptuous and the colour very different to the merlot in the normal pebbled leather.  It will be hard to hold out to Christmas as I think this is the perfect size and style for me.  It was smaller than I thought it was going to be, it was comparable to the medium selma satchel I was carrying (if not slightly smaller).  It £370 here, which is a lot for MMK in this size but I assume that is to do with the gorgeous leather on it.


----------



## DiamondsForever

I think I've narrowed down.my winter purchases to a black medium Selma with Silver Studs and either a medium Selma or Chandler in Cinder with SHW


----------



## andral5

My wishlist keeps growing. I love Camden, Ludlow and Rhea styles. But I also love Selma, Sutton, Hamilton... oh, I love most of them. I have my eye on a few on ebay but need to do more research regarding their authenticity. Not in a rush, and also not willing to throw my money out the window. 
Are the first three styles above still available in stores, or is it ebay the only possible source?

Edit: I almost forgot Riley! I so love it, one of my faves.


----------



## paula3boys

MKbaglover said:


> I saw the Collins Stud in Merlot yesterday and it was stunning!- it has to be my next purchase, hopefully for Christmas!!! Pictures do not do it justice, I think the calf leather makes merlot darker and richer.  The Micheal Kors website says it is an MK store exclusive until 31st Oct.  Does anyone know from past experience if the department stores do eventually get these temporary exclusives?







ubo22 said:


> Yes, they do.  The Greenwich was an MK exclusive and then hit the department stores after the exclusive period expired.




Yes but the dept stores didn't get all colors that were exclusive to MK. Black with raspberry interior never went to dept stores for example


----------



## MKbaglover

paula3boys said:


> Yes but the dept stores didn't get all colors that were exclusive to MK. Black with raspberry interior never went to dept stores for example


Oh dear....I might just have to get as it from an MK store as the merlot is the colour that I fell in love with.  My husband has to go to the US before end of Oct and I will probably go with him, so I may just get it then, in case it doesn't go to dept stores and I can't order it.  I know I could get it here but it is £370 and I can save £110 if I get over there!


----------



## paula3boys

MKbaglover said:


> Oh dear....I might just have to get as it from an MK store as the merlot is the colour that I fell in love with.  My husband has to go to the US before end of Oct and I will probably go with him, so I may just get it then, in case it doesn't go to dept stores and I can't order it.  I know I could get it here but it is £370 and I can save £110 if I get over there!




Probably a good idea


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> Oh dear....I might just have to get as it from an MK store as the merlot is the colour that I fell in love with.  My husband has to go to the US before end of Oct and I will probably go with him, so I may just get it then, in case it doesn't go to dept stores and I can't order it.  I know I could get it here but it is £370 and I can save £110 if I get over there!



Defo get it over there hon! £110 saving well worth having. MK is so expensive here. I keep thinking about the Cinder Selma i spied in Selfridges but its so much cheaper to wait until we go to Miami next month. Which part of the US will you go to?


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Defo get it over there hon! £110 saving well worth having. MK is so expensive here. I keep thinking about the Cinder Selma i spied in Selfridges but its so much cheaper to wait until we go to Miami next month. Which part of the US will you go to?


It will be NYC!  Recently my husband has to go over for work every few months and I don't normally go but I think I'm getting to go this time!!  I can go shopping (what a hardship!) while he goes to meetings for 2 days and then we have time together.  We may then go to Vegas for our main holiday and get some sun and heat!  I'm sure you are looking forward to the sun and heat (as well as shopping!). I would definitely wait to get the Cinder Selma, ordering isn't as cheap because of the 20% tax and duties but still better.  It you can get it whilst there it is obviously the best saving.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> It will be NYC!  Recently my husband has to go over for work every few months and I don't normally go but I think I'm getting to go this time!!  I can go shopping (what a hardship!) while he goes to meetings for 2 days and then we have time together.  We may then go to Vegas for our main holiday and get some sun and heat!  I'm sure you are looking forward to the sun and heat (as well as shopping!). I would definitely wait to get the Cinder Selma, ordering isn't as cheap because of the 20% tax and duties but still better.  It you can get it whilst there it is obviously the best saving.



NYC + Vegas!  what a perfect trip! Just think you can please yourself and shop and lunch to your hearts content while DH is working 

I can recommend a fabulous Italian place to eat in NYC.

www.patsys.com

Yes looking forward to the Sun in Miami 

At least buying while you're there means you can inspect the merchandise before taking it away. I'd be so disappointed to place an order and receive a defective bag as sending them back sounds very complicated.


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> NYC + Vegas!  what a perfect trip! Just think you can please yourself and shop and lunch to your hearts content while DH is working
> 
> I can recommend a fabulous Italian place to eat in NYC.
> 
> www.patsys.com
> 
> Yes looking forward to the Sun in Miami
> 
> At least buying while you're there means you can inspect the merchandise before taking it away. I'd be so disappointed to place an order and receive a defective bag as sending them back sounds very complicated.


I love Italian food, it is my favourite and after a quick look that restaurant looks great, thank you!!!  There is high chance we will go there, as a recommendation makes all the difference.  I have been lucky, I have got a quite a few bags from Neiman Marcus because they ship with DHL express they arrive within 5 days, fully tracked and the box arrives pristine.  The bags are all wrapped in the original packaging from the factory, luckily there have been no manufacturing defects.  I have never had to return so not sure what it is like.  That's why this forum is so great as, thanks to everyone on here I can check out pictures and peoples views on bag style/ practicality and colour so I know what the bag will be like and I would only have to return if there was something wrong from the factory.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> I love Italian food, it is my favourite and after a quick look that restaurant looks great, thank you!!!  There is high chance we will go there, as a recommendation makes all the difference.  I have been lucky, I have got a quite a few bags from Neiman Marcus because they ship with DHL express they arrive within 5 days, fully tracked and the box arrives pristine.  The bags are all wrapped in the original packaging from the factory, luckily there have been no manufacturing defects.  I have never had to return so not sure what it is like.  That's why this forum is so great as, thanks to everyone on here I can check out pictures and peoples views on bag style/ practicality and colour so I know what the bag will be like and I would only have to return if there was something wrong from the factory.



You're welcome re. Patsy's.  we went there New Years Eve and it was fabulous. Wonderful tasty food and authentic Italian ambiance. I wish we were going back soon...!
I've been looking at Neiman Marcus for ordering as they do free international shipping and 10% off when you sign up to their emails. The code is valid for a month and works on MK. Hearing about your experience of NM is tempting me to rethink! 

After discount and free shipping the Black Medium Stud Selma with SHW is coming out at about £260. I think they're £330 here and you cant get black with SHW for love nor money...!


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> You're welcome re. Patsy's.  we went there New Years Eve and it was fabulous. Wonderful tasty food and authentic Italian ambiance. I wish we were going back soon...!
> I've been looking at Neiman Marcus for ordering as they do free international shipping and 10% off when you sign up to their emails. The code is valid for a month and works on MK. Hearing about your experience of NM is tempting me to rethink!
> 
> After discount and free shipping the Black Medium Stud Selma with SHW is coming out at about £260. I think they're £330 here and you cant get black with SHW for love nor money...!


If you definitely know what you want it might be easier to order with the discount.  It means you get the bag sooner  and it is easier than trying to pack it for the return flight.  I don't know what to advise, all I know is my bags have been pristine (including sale bags) and tracking is great.  I always opt to pay taxes in advance (I've never risked the other option) and it means my tracking always show customs clearance whilst the bag is on its flight here.  I've never had manufacturing defects but I know you have so maybe it's too risky.  On the positive side, at least you know you are getting the bag soon either way!


----------



## andral5

MKbaglover said:


> It will be NYC!  Recently my husband has to go over for work every few months and I don't normally go but I think I'm getting to go this time!!  I can go shopping (what a hardship!) while he goes to meetings for 2 days and then we have time together.  We may then go to Vegas for our main holiday and get some sun and heat!  I'm sure you are looking forward to the sun and heat (as well as shopping!). I would definitely wait to get the Cinder Selma, ordering isn't as cheap because of the 20% tax and duties but still better.  It you can get it whilst there it is obviously the best saving.



Try the outlet mall near Vegas. They have lots of goodies, great prices too. Hope it's still the same as I know it.


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> You're welcome re. Patsy's.  we went there New Years Eve and it was fabulous. Wonderful tasty food and authentic Italian ambiance. I wish we were going back soon...!
> I've been looking at Neiman Marcus for ordering as they do free international shipping and 10% off when you sign up to their emails. The code is valid for a month and works on MK. Hearing about your experience of NM is tempting me to rethink!
> 
> After discount and free shipping the Black Medium Stud Selma with SHW is coming out at about £260. I think they're £330 here and you cant get black with SHW for love nor money...!




Last night the welcome code to Macy's was working on clearance stock! [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## MKbaglover

andral5 said:


> Try the outlet mall near Vegas. They have lots of goodies, great prices too. Hope it's still the same as I know it.


I will have to have a look, thank you!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Last night the welcome code to Macy's was working on clearance stock! [emoji106]&#127995;



Oo what's the code? Did you get anything? x


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Oo what's the code? Did you get anything? x




The welcome to Macy's one when you set up your account, 15% off your first purchase x
No I'm being good,we've just decided to refit the bathroom so my bag fund may have to take a dip into lol x


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> The welcome to Macy's one when you set up your account, 15% off your first purchase x
> No I'm being good,we've just decided to refit the bathroom so my bag fund may have to take a dip into lol x



Property or purses huh  me too hon. Waiting for the good deals as also saving for moving. x


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Property or purses huh  me too hon. Waiting for the good deals as also saving for moving. x




I know the shower had to be replaced yesterday so while the plumber was here we asked what his labour cost was as we can get all the bathroom stuff at trade price just need a man that can lol

Ahh I'd love to move, this is our first home and we've been here nearly 10 years, next couple of years we hope to move, move space for bags


----------



## Hollywood H

So, i'm officially on a purse ban until next year.  I bought 4 bags in 8 days and i'm moving in a month and i wanna go to the Maldives on december. That means saving money and no mo MK bags (i have 16 now).


----------



## reginaPhalange

Hollywood H said:


> So, i'm officially on a purse ban until next year.  I bought 4 bags in 8 days and i'm moving in a month and i wanna go to the Maldives on december. That means saving money and no mo MK bags (i have 16 now).




Tell me about it! I bought 8 bags in the past week with a 9th on the way. I'm gonna have to sneak it in to my house somehow without my family seeing. I also just paid tuition and am planning two small vacations in December, so I'm thinking of limiting myself to one bag a month (we all know how that goes).


----------



## Suz82

Hollywood H said:


> So, i'm officially on a purse ban until next year.  I bought 4 bags in 8 days and i'm moving in a month and i wanna go to the Maldives on december. That means saving money and no mo MK bags (i have 16 now).







reginaPhalange said:


> Tell me about it! I bought 8 bags in the past week with a 9th on the way. I'm gonna have to sneak it in to my house somehow without my family seeing. I also just paid tuition and am planning two small vacations in December, so I'm thinking of limiting myself to one bag a month (we all know how that goes).




Ahh just think of the fun you can have with all your new bags and holidays to look forward to. You'll soon be buying the next lot


----------



## HesitantShopper

I'm just after a poofball.. i got the bag lol for now... hee hee... now i just need to decide on DR or Merlot.. my bag is black/GHW so i am pretty open for colors.


----------



## Hollywood H

I bought a whitw fur poof from Etsy. Will be a great combination with my white fake jackets and coats. The only problem is that i need some winter boots with white (fake) fur.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Suz82 said:


> Ahh just think of the fun you can have with all your new bags and holidays to look forward to. You'll soon be buying the next lot




True, I'm already thinking about some small purchases I could make. I'm thinking the Medium Selma Messenger in Merlot. I'm just waiting for the SM at my local MK to let me know what they receive in their upcoming stock. I scored some cute fall bags at kate spade though (not sure how to link to that thread) and found a range of fall colours at an AMAZING price but nothing in burgundy.


----------



## melissatrv

Sonia CC said:


> I'm Selma lover, but in love when I saw this picture, agree with you,pale pink Is sweet,tulip is versatile, small size is so cute...gonna check at boutique soon.


 
Tulip IRL looks very different than the stock photos.  It is more red.  And it changes a lot depending on what light you are in.   Not sure if I am keeping mine.  I like it, but even with a wardrobe full of pink and purple I am finding it hard to match.  Wish it looked more like the stock photo.  Below a comp pic with Dusty Rose Dillon


----------



## trefusisgirl

melissatrv said:


> Tulip IRL looks very different than the stock photos.  It is more red.  And it changes a lot depending on what light you are in.   Not sure if I am keeping mine.  I like it, but even with a wardrobe full of pink and purple I am finding it hard to match.  Wish it looked more like the stock photo.  Below a comp pic with Dusty Rose Dillon




oh I love that on a Selma and such a totally different shade to dusky rose which I also love.

Shame it isn't matching with your wardrobe.  I can see why it wouldn't go with pink and purple though. You are right about it seeming to have more red in it.  Look lovely with brown, blacks, navy and white.  But not colours maybe.


----------



## Hollywood H

melissatrv said:


> Tulip IRL looks very different than the stock photos.  It is more red.  And it changes a lot depending on what light you are in.   Not sure if I am keeping mine.  I like it, but even with a wardrobe full of pink and purple I am finding it hard to match.  Wish it looked more like the stock photo.  Below a comp pic with Dusty Rose Dillon


 
Is that Dillon in the back the small or the medium size?


----------



## melissatrv

Hollywood H said:


> Is that Dillon in the back the small or the medium size?


  It is the Medium size


----------



## Hollywood H

melissatrv said:


> It is the Medium size



Thanks.


----------



## smileydimples

Dusty Rose Riley hopefully on sale


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Dusty Rose Riley hopefully on sale


How many Rileys do you have now?


----------



## weibandy

MKbaglover said:


> I love this picture!  I think tulip is a beautiful colour though, I think it would be more versatile than pale pink.



I love this picture too!  Dreamy!!


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> How many Rileys do you have now?



Oh my goodness I think I'm at 12 now &#128563;&#128563; pale blue, black, optic white, watermelon, cinder, merlot , chili, steel grey, navy/black, fuchsia, Iris, peanut &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Oh my goodness I think I'm at 12 now &#128563;&#128563; pale blue, black, optic white, watermelon, cinder, merlot , chili, steel grey, navy/black, fuchsia, Iris, peanut &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;



Lol, looks like you got your colors pretty much covered counting your other bags.   Yes,  you love Riley!


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Oh my goodness I think I'm at 12 now [emoji15][emoji15] pale blue, black, optic white, watermelon, cinder, merlot , chili, steel grey, navy/black, fuchsia, Iris, peanut [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]




Wow what a collection! Would love to see updated group pic!


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Oh my goodness I think I'm at 12 now &#128563;&#128563; pale blue, black, optic white, watermelon, cinder, merlot , chili, steel grey, navy/black, fuchsia, Iris, peanut &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


 


paula3boys said:


> Wow what a collection! Would love to see updated group pic!


+1
It would be amazing to see all of them in one photo.  The Riley is so fabulous!


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Oh my goodness I think I'm at 12 now &#128563;&#128563; pale blue, black, optic white, watermelon, cinder, merlot , chili, steel grey, navy/black, fuchsia, Iris, peanut &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;



You seriously need to do a 'rainbow' shot of your Riley's!


----------



## Sarah03

smileydimples said:


> Oh my goodness I think I'm at 12 now [emoji15][emoji15] pale blue, black, optic white, watermelon, cinder, merlot , chili, steel grey, navy/black, fuchsia, Iris, peanut [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]




Did your Iris Riley come yet?  I'm excited to see that color.


----------



## smileydimples

Sarah03 said:


> Did your Iris Riley come yet?  I'm excited to see that color.



No it will be here Wednesday I'll be sure to take pictures



HesitantShopper said:


> You seriously need to do a 'rainbow' shot of your Riley's!




I will waiting for cinder and Iris to come in [emoji4][emoji4] I know Iris will be here Wednesday but belk takes forever for cinder 


ubo22 said:


> +1
> It would be amazing to see all of them in one photo.  The Riley is so fabulous!




[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] soon 



paula3boys said:


> Wow what a collection! Would love to see updated group pic!



I will when they a come in [emoji4]



myluvofbags said:


> Lol, looks like you got your colors pretty much covered counting your other bags.   Yes,  you love Riley!




Hehe I do [emoji39]
I know .... Now hopefully dustyrose gets a coupon I only saw it at Dillard's and saks


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> I will waiting for cinder and Iris to come in [emoji4][emoji4] I know Iris will be here Wednesday but belk takes forever for cinder



Gotcha! looking forward to seeing them all!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I NEED medium Campbell in Merlot/Black that is available for preorder at Saks.


----------



## Hollywood H

Harley77 said:


> I NEED medium Campbell in Merlot/Black that is available for preorder at Saks.



If you don' want to wait, the bag is available for order at Nordstrom:
http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/micha...99?origin=category&BaseUrl=Handbags+&+Wallets


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Hollywood H said:


> If you don' want to wait, the bag is available for order at Nordstrom:
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/micha...99?origin=category&BaseUrl=Handbags+&+Wallets



I didn't even think about checking Nordstrom, thanks! !


----------



## reginaPhalange

MK receive new fall stock tomorrow, which means some new colours in some old styles as well as new styles altogether! I'm can't wait to exchange my Large Sutton in Black for the Luggage colour and possibly pick up a Medium Selma Messenger in Merlot. I might also cave in and buy a wallet in Merlot as it could be used with any neutral bag..someone stop me (and to think I was content just yesterday!)


----------



## HesitantShopper

reginaPhalange said:


> MK receive new fall stock tomorrow, which means some new colours in some old styles as well as new styles altogether! I'm can't wait to exchange my Large Sutton in Black for the Luggage colour and possibly pick up a Medium Selma Messenger in Merlot. I might also cave in and buy a wallet in Merlot as it could be used with any neutral bag..someone stop me (and to think I was content just yesterday!)



I don't see anything wrong with exchanging for colors you'd prefer! I think colored wallets are a great way to get some colors that you may not have on a bag.


----------



## reginaPhalange

HesitantShopper said:


> I don't see anything wrong with exchanging for colors you'd prefer! I think colored wallets are a great way to get some colors that you may not have on a bag.




Exactly! I prefer my larger bags to be neutral but have a lot of different coloured SLGs (large wallets and crossbody bags). I cannot wait to see these two: 
	

		
			
		

		
	





The Selma is a sure thing unless I go for the Sutton in Merlot, which is beyond beautiful[emoji7]


----------



## iheart_purses

I have decided I need to have the small blush Cynthia with rose gold hardware 
Can anyone say if they've seen it on sale anywhere?


----------



## Hollywood H

I want a small wallet or coin purse in a bright colour. They are easier to find in a bag than neutral colour.


----------



## CinthiaZ

reginaPhalange said:


> Exactly! I prefer my larger bags to be neutral but have a lot of different coloured SLGs (large wallets and crossbody bags). I cannot wait to see these two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122656
> View attachment 3122657
> 
> 
> The Selma is a sure thing unless I go for the Sutton in Merlot, which is beyond beautiful[emoji7]


WOW! I just LOVE that merlot! 

I want to get,

1.A Fallon in black and silver, which I just ordered.
2.An all genuine 'Dressy' which is the same as the Sutton only in soft leather
3.Either the purple or black Riley with silver hardware
4.The Tristan in black with SHW

And there is a vintage bag I can't find anywhere that I want to get. It is a laced Astor Tote with braided leather straps, in luggage. I did see one on ebay but it was an ugly bronze color. 
It looks similar to this one, only it is laced with leather lacing, all the way  up the front and back of the bag,  into metal round grommets. My girlfriend has one in luggage and I just drool every time I see it! And I just LOVE those braided leather straps! I hope I ever find it! My best chance is on ebay, I have been looking for 6 months now and can't find one!! I guess it's a keeper and nobody wants to sell theirs! DANG!!! 

I have been collecting MK since they first came out and I still love many of the older styles. Seems to me, they were much better made in the earlier years. I do notice a big difference in the quality. Unfortunately it has changed quite a bit over the years. That's a main reason I actually seek out for the older bags. The quality was unsurpassed!


----------



## andral5

reginaPhalange said:


> Exactly! I prefer my larger bags to be neutral but have a lot of different coloured SLGs (large wallets and crossbody bags). I cannot wait to see these two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122656
> View attachment 3122657
> 
> 
> The Selma is a sure thing unless I go for the Sutton in Merlot, which is beyond beautiful[emoji7]



Oh myyy! My very fave color and its shades: burgundy, or this merlot. I looove this color so much that even our 2 previous cars were burgundy


----------



## reginaPhalange

andral5 said:


> Oh myyy! My very fave color and its shades: burgundy, or this merlot. I looove this color so much that even our 2 previous cars were burgundy




It's such a gorgeous colour especially for fall and the GHW stands out beautifully! I've been looking for this colour everywhere and nearly bought a Tory crossbody in it but it was quilted leather and a chain strap (two things that don't go with my wardrobe but that I can admire on others). I'll have to do some thinking seeing as I put myself on a bag ban with a new semester starting this week.


----------



## andral5

reginaPhalange said:


> It's such a gorgeous colour especially for fall and the GHW stands out beautifully! I've been looking for this colour everywhere and nearly bought a Tory crossbody in it but it was quilted leather and a chain strap (two things that don't go with my wardrobe but that I can admire on others). I'll have to do some thinking seeing as I put myself on a bag ban with a new semester starting this week.



Hahaha!! I know where you're coming from! Love the quilted leather but on others, although sometimes I could wear a chain strap. If it has leather strap braided in it, even better. And my Fall quarter starts in about 3 weeks. I love semesters more but I don't have a choice. 
So now I need to add merlot bags on my wishlist.


----------



## nehakhanna

Prada and LV next


----------



## DiamondsForever

Trying to be good and wait for new things until we go to Miami next month.... Waiting is soooo tough!


----------



## reginaPhalange

nehakhanna said:


> Prada and LV next




I love the LV Twinset, might snag that when I go to Vegas as well as a Gray Argilla Prada Mini Saffiano Lux Tote which would make a cute crossbody!


----------



## HesitantShopper

reginaPhalange said:


> Exactly! I prefer my larger bags to be neutral but have a lot of different coloured SLGs (large wallets and crossbody bags). I cannot wait to see these two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122656
> View attachment 3122657
> 
> 
> The Selma is a sure thing unless I go for the Sutton in Merlot, which is beyond beautiful[emoji7]



LOVE those!!



CinthiaZ said:


> WOW! I just LOVE that merlot!
> 
> I want to get,
> 
> 1.A Fallon in black and silver, which I just ordered.
> 2.An all genuine 'Dressy' which is the same as the Sutton only in soft leather
> 3.Either the purple or black Riley with silver hardware
> 4.The Tristan in black with SHW
> 
> And there is a vintage bag I can't find anywhere that I want to get. It is a laced Astor Tote with braided leather straps, in luggage. I did see one on ebay but it was an ugly bronze color.
> It looks similar to this one, only it is laced with leather lacing, all the way  up the front and back of the bag,  into metal round grommets. My girlfriend has one in luggage and I just drool every time I see it! And I just LOVE those braided leather straps! I hope I ever find it! My best chance is on ebay, I have been looking for 6 months now and can't find one!! I guess it's a keeper and nobody wants to sell theirs! DANG!!!
> 
> I have been collecting MK since they first came out and I still love many of the older styles. Seems to me, they were much better made in the earlier years. I do notice a big difference in the quality. Unfortunately it has changed quite a bit over the years. That's a main reason I actually seek out for the older bags. The quality was unsurpassed!



Good luck i hope you find it! I'd go for the Purple Riley if it were me lol as the black will always be around.


----------



## babibarbie

Brown python embossed satchel!


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> LOVE those!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck i hope you find it! I'd go for the Purple Riley if it were me lol as the black will always be around.


Thanks! Been gone for the weekend. Came home to find my new Fallon had arrived! Whoop! Have to find that Fallon thread.  Will post it there. I just LOVE it!


----------



## DiamondsForever

I'm contemplating selling Large Dark Khaki Selma and Dark Dune Jet Set Crossbody to help fund a medium Selma in Black or Cinder. Is this a good idea?! Or will I regret it when I want a brown toned bag....


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm contemplating selling Large Dark Khaki Selma and Dark Dune Jet Set Crossbody to help fund a medium Selma in Black or Cinder. Is this a good idea?! Or will I regret it when I want a brown toned bag....




Look at how much u use those bags at the moment.  If u use them a lot then maybe have a think about it.

I know I have at least three bags I need to sell in my collection but this is because I have found two I have never used and one just isn't really me. So they won't be missed as I don't use them at all.

I love dark dube as a colour as it just goes with anything.  I have not seen dark khaki IRL. 

Just too much choice in colours isn't there and styles.


----------



## JessLuu

I really want a large Selma in tulip or wisteria, but mk seems to not be making the larges anymore


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> Look at how much u use those bags at the moment.  If u use them a lot then maybe have a think about it.
> 
> I know I have at least three bags I need to sell in my collection but this is because I have found two I have never used and one just isn't really me. So they won't be missed as I don't use them at all.
> 
> I love dark dube as a colour as it just goes with anything.  I have not seen dark khaki IRL.
> 
> Just too much choice in colours isn't there and styles.



Which ones are you selling hon? Hope the weather is OK in your area! Glad you missed out on the gales. It's been wet and grey here. I miss the summer!
I use DK for work. Only used the DD once at a weekend. I'm torn... I have boots that go with DK, its like a very dark beige / light brown. My winter wardrobe has lots of black / white / grey / pink / denim blue in it so feel like Cinder or Black would go with more and I prefer the medium Selma size. Although the extra room in the large cam be handy.


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> Which ones are you selling hon? Hope the weather is OK in your area! Glad you missed out on the gales. It's been wet and grey here. I miss the summer!
> 
> I use DK for work. Only used the DD once at a weekend. I'm torn... I have boots that go with DK, its like a very dark beige / light brown. My winter wardrobe has lots of black / white / grey / pink / denim blue in it so feel like Cinder or Black would go with more and I prefer the medium Selma size. Although the extra room in the large cam be handy.




Yesterday was dire but not as bad as it was forecast & today has been okay.  Good job as now have lots of toursits down who don't have kids, now schools are back.  I am hoping late sun in October as we are off to Dorset and staying in woodland which will be horrid if rain sodden.

I have decided to sell on two still with tags on, so orange large selma and dark dune gusset bedford (strap isn't long enough for me to wear crossbody,) portland, as I have mira now which I use when I want a slouchy neutral colour bag and actually probably the black sloan.  All sit up on wardrobe not being used and now I have so many I need to be brutal with ones I can't see myself using.

I use my Selmas like u with the DK for work.  If you sell that would you use the medium for work, is it big enough?  I use my medium at weekends. But too small for me on a weekday.  

Hmmm looks like DK is the one ur torn over but the DD should go as u've only used it once.  How long have u had it?


----------



## B_girl_

I am dying for a dark khaki Selma! I should've got it when it was on sale at Macy's but now it's gone


----------



## melissatrv

So do I! But I want it on clearance....this came out in summer and is still full price!




iheart_purses said:


> I have decided I need to have the small blush Cynthia with rose gold hardware
> Can anyone say if they've seen it on sale anywhere?


----------



## kiki2000

I want the Cynthia or selma next time


----------



## cdtracing

Planning on picking up a couple of large Selmas since MK doesn't seem to be making them lately.  Also plan on getting another Miranda.


----------



## ubo22

I've been searching for a silver-toned Berkley clutch with silver hardware since last year to no avail.  Nickel was too light, metallic, and shiny for me.  Pewter was nowhere to be found...plus I hadn't seen it in person so wasn't sure about the shade.  Well, I just saw the Berkley clutch in gunmetal on the L&T website last week on sale for 25% off and decided to take the plunge.  I just received it, and it's the exact perfect shade for me...dark, matte silver/grey with a slight shimmer and silver hardware.  I'm in love!


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> I've been searching for a silver-toned Berkley clutch with silver hardware since last year to no avail.  Nickel was too light, metallic, and shiny for me.  Pewter was nowhere to be found...plus I hadn't seen it in person so wasn't sure about the shade.  Well, I just saw the Berkley clutch in gunmetal on the L&T website last week on sale for 25% off and decided to take the plunge.  I just received it, and it's the exact perfect shade for me...dark, matte silver/grey with a slight shimmer and silver hardware.  I'm in love!



We clearly neeeedd a photo please! Sounds beautiful


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> We clearly neeeedd a photo please! Sounds beautiful


Photos coming soon...


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> We clearly neeeedd a photo please! Sounds beautiful


 


ubo22 said:


> Photos coming soon...


 
Here's my new large leather Berkley clutch in gunmetal.  (more photos in the Berkley thread)

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/show-me-your-berkley-883375.html


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> Here's my new large leather Berkley clutch in gunmetal.  (more photos in the Berkley thread)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/show-me-your-berkley-883375.html



This color is gorgeous!   Such a classy looking bag.  I like that it has the chain strap option too.


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> This color is gorgeous!   Such a classy looking bag.  I like that it has the chain strap option too.


Thank you!  I couldn't take the wrapping off the strap without tearing the tube of foam on it (I want to keep it intact until use), but it's so nice to have the chain/leather shoulder strap option on the clutch.  I never buy clutches without the shoulder strap option.  And the clutch is super big, almost like a small purse, which means I don't have any problem fitting a full-sized phone, medium-sized card/coin purse, keys, and make-up odds and ends in it.


----------



## keishapie1973

The Izzy in merlot!!! My collection is missing a tote. The leather on this one looks amazing....[emoji7]


----------



## paula3boys

keishapie1973 said:


> The Izzy in merlot!!! My collection is missing a tote. The leather on this one looks amazing....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3140581
> View attachment 3140582




I want that one too. I wish it would go to department store or on sale


----------



## keishapie1973

paula3boys said:


> I want that one too. I wish it would go to department store or on sale



That's also what I'm waiting on.....


----------



## reginaPhalange

Maybe the Selma Medium Messenger in Peanut, I need a brown crossbody which can fit the essentials but is small enough that I'm not tempted to bring more than I need.


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> The Izzy in merlot!!! My collection is missing a tote. The leather on this one looks amazing....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3140581
> View attachment 3140582



Agreed, this looks beyond soft and the color divine!


----------



## HesitantShopper

reginaPhalange said:


> Maybe the Selma Medium Messenger in Peanut, I need a brown crossbody which can fit the essentials but is small enough that I'm not tempted to bring more than I need.



That is a good choice for that, so is the large jet set crossbody..


----------



## J'aime

I am looking to purchase (soon because I am scared of there being no more large selmas!) a dark khaki selma, and down the road a dillon in dusty rose.


----------



## myluvofbags

I have been eyeballing this for a while and just found it on the MK website.   Can't wait to see it irl!


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> I have been eyeballing this for a while and just found it on the MK website.   Can't wait to see it irl!



That is really different! is it open or closed on the top?


----------



## myluvofbags

HesitantShopper said:


> That is really different! is it open or closed on the top?



The top is open with a magnet closure.


----------



## mrfcupcake

I'm looking at the new Merlot and I think I need a bit of that in my collection. Maybe E/W Hamilton or Dillon. I might just have to revoke my MK ban... It would be the perfect colour for Christmas!


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> I have been eyeballing this for a while and just found it on the MK website.   Can't wait to see it irl!



I like how structured the bag is. Hopefully it will go on sale soon &#128522;


----------



## the_baglover

A bag in dusty rose or merlot. It would be perfect for winter.


----------



## DiamondsForever

My current MK wishing list includes :Black SHW, Dusty Rose SHW, DD, Cinder and ballet. How do I prioritise this lot?


----------



## reginaPhalange

the_baglover said:


> A bag in dusty rose or merlot. It would be perfect for winter.



My biggest regret is not jumping on the Merlot Medium Selma Messenger when it was available. Someone told me I'd be better off waiting for the rewards promotion, at which point the messenger was no longer available[emoji20]


DiamondsForever said:


> My current MK wishing list includes :Black SHW, Dusty Rose SHW, DD, Cinder and ballet. How do I prioritise this lot?



I'm on the fence with Dusty Rose, I may just buy a wallet or the mini selma messenger to tide me over. Pinks usually aren't me but something about it has been calling to me!


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> My current MK wishing list includes :Black SHW, Dusty Rose SHW, DD, Cinder and ballet. How do I prioritise this lot?


- Black w/shw is hard to find.  When you see it, get it immediately!
- I thought dusty rose has ghw?  This is another taupe, but more mauve/brown.
- Dark dune is a must-have color, but don't you already have it in your collection?  If not, get it soon.
- Cinder is great if you like lavender/pink because it has a mauve undertone.  But with a list this long I'd choose between dark dune and cinder and not get both.
- Ballet is really pretty and seems to be like other colors you love. (i.e., blush)  You should get it.


----------



## CinthiaZ

I made up my mind to get the Black with SHW Collins Stud. It has everything I love , beautiful thick leather. including a great outer pocket and a zipper top closure. I was going to get the Riley, but since I am not over joyed with the crossbody strap being too thin , I am going to wait for a good sale on the Collins Stud since they presently retail on the MK site for 421.00. . I think this bag is stunning!


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> I made up my mind to get the Black with SHW Collins Stud. It has everything I love , beautiful thick leather. including a great outer pocket and a zipper top closure. I was going to get the Riley, but since I am not over joyed with the crossbody strap being too thin , I am going to wait for a good sale on the Collins Stud since they presently retail on the MK site for 421.00. . I think this bag is stunning!



Love this bag great choice I am with you waiting for a sale on this beauty I want a stud Collin too


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> - Black w/shw is hard to find.  When you see it, get it immediately!
> - I thought dusty rose has ghw?  This is another taupe, but more mauve/brown.
> - Dark dune is a must-have color, but don't you already have it in your collection?  If not, get it soon.
> - Cinder is great if you like lavender/pink because it has a mauve undertone.  But with a list this long I'd choose between dark dune and cinder and not get both.
> - Ballet is really pretty and seems to be like other colors you love. (i.e., blush)  You should get it.



Thanks Ubo! Great pointers for prioritising purchases when I'm over. Otherwise could have been tempted by something in every colour!  :giggles:

Macy's has a Dusty Rose studded Selma on the website with SHW. Also seen Cindy Dusty Rose with SHW IRL. I like it better with the SHW. What i need is a medium sized darker bag for the winter. Should really step away from the pink bags.... !


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> I made up my mind to get the Black with SHW Collins Stud. It has everything I love , beautiful thick leather. including a great outer pocket and a zipper top closure. I was going to get the Riley, but since I am not over joyed with the crossbody strap being too thin , I am going to wait for a good sale on the Collins Stud since they presently retail on the MK site for 421.00. . I think this bag is stunning!


I'm not so much into the big studs, but this bag is a beauty!


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks Ubo! Great pointers for prioritising purchases when I'm over. Otherwise could have been tempted by something in every colour!  :giggles:
> 
> Macy's has a Dusty Rose studded Selma on the website with SHW. Also seen Cindy Dusty Rose with SHW IRL. I like it better with the SHW. What i need is a medium sized darker bag for the winter. Should really step away from the pink bags.... !


Now that I know that color/hardware combo exists, dusty rose is so pretty with shw!  I saw a non-studded dusty rose Selma at MK and loved it.  That color is a great neutral if you like mauve with a brown undertone.  It still falls in the color family you like (lavender/pink/mauve), but could work for the fall/winter or even year-round.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> I made up my mind to get the Black with SHW Collins Stud. It has everything I love , beautiful thick leather. including a great outer pocket and a zipper top closure. I was going to get the Riley, but since I am not over joyed with the crossbody strap being too thin , I am going to wait for a good sale on the Collins Stud since they presently retail on the MK site for 421.00. . I think this bag is stunning!



Good choice! it is a nice, not to big not to small style.. and thumbs up for those outer pockets!


----------



## Scooch

Macy's has a new design on the Hamilton logo tote, it's the large east west design with the center divider, brown and vanilla available! Can't wait to see it in person


----------



## keishapie1973

CinthiaZ said:


> I made up my mind to get the Black with SHW Collins Stud. It has everything I love , beautiful thick leather. including a great outer pocket and a zipper top closure. I was going to get the Riley, but since I am not over joyed with the crossbody strap being too thin , I am going to wait for a good sale on the Collins Stud since they presently retail on the MK site for 421.00. . I think this bag is stunning!



I love this one too. The studs really add something special to the bag....


----------



## DiamondsForever

reginaPhalange said:


> My biggest regret is not jumping on the Merlot Medium Selma Messenger when it was available. Someone told me I'd be better off waiting for the rewards promotion, at which point the messenger was no longer available[emoji20]
> 
> 
> I'm on the fence with Dusty Rose, I may just buy a wallet or the mini selma messenger to tide me over. Pinks usually aren't me but something about it has been calling to me!



IKWYM 're. Dusty Rose. I like it better with SHW


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> I'm not so much into the big studs, but this bag is a beauty!


They have the Collins without the studs as well. I personally am into "big studs" myself! lol! Here is my favorite! LMAO!


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> They have the Collins without the studs as well. I personally am into "big studs" myself! lol! Here is my favorite! LMAO!


LOL!  :lolots:  Yes, that certainly is a BIG stud!  :lolots:


----------



## CinthiaZ

keishapie1973 said:


> I love this one too. The studs really add something special to the bag....


Yes, I love it but need to wait for a better deal to come along. $421.00 plus tax is a bit steep . I hate paying full price for anything, so am waiting for it to go on sale. Since it just came out this year, it will be awhile.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> LOL!  :lolots:  Yes, that certainly is a BIG stud!  :lolots:


lol! Isn't he a cutey?? Everyone tells him he looks like Sam Elliot and I have to agree. Is my hubby and I just adore him. He has no clue he's that cute, which makes him even cuter! lol!


----------



## Minkette

Something in olive...


----------



## keishapie1973

Something in squishy leather. I'm eyeing the Fulton, Riley and Izzy. The colors that I'm thinking about are merlot, steel gray and olive. But, I'll only be purchasing one of them....


----------



## iheart_purses

keishapie1973 said:


> Something in squishy leather. I'm eyeing the Fulton, Riley and Izzy. The colors that I'm thinking about are merlot, steel gray and olive. But, I'll only be purchasing one of them....



That is 3 bags and 3 colors
You do realize you are going to end up with all of them in some combination 
I know I would. (ps izzy in merlot, so beautiful)


----------



## keishapie1973

iheart_purses said:


> That is 3 bags and 3 colors
> You do realize you are going to end up with all of them in some combination
> I know I would. (ps izzy in merlot, so beautiful)



LOL. I'm hoping that once I see them, one of them will steal my heart. And, I'm trying to hold out until Christmas. This is going to take a lot of will power.....


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> They have the Collins without the studs as well. I personally am into "big studs" myself! lol! Here is my favorite! LMAO!



  I like those kinds of "big studs", myself!!  Always a good choice!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I like those kinds of "big studs", myself!!  Always a good choice!


lol!!


----------



## Ellaryn

Trying to decide between a Selma, Sutton or Riley for my next MK purchase! Any opinions would be greatly appreciated, I have a large Hamilton already.


----------



## ubo22

Ellaryn said:


> Trying to decide between a Selma, Sutton or Riley for my next MK purchase! Any opinions would be greatly appreciated, I have a large Hamilton already.


I assume your large Hamilton is saffiano leather.  If so, then I'd go with a soft leather bag for your next purchase.  I would highly consider the large or medium Riley if I were you.  I don't own a Riley, but love how it looks.


----------



## keishapie1973

Ellaryn said:


> Trying to decide between a Selma, Sutton or Riley for my next MK purchase! Any opinions would be greatly appreciated, I have a large Hamilton already.



All 3 are really great bags. I own 3 Selma's because they are so classy and simplistic. They will continue to look new after years of use. The Sutton has great organization. I don't have a Riley yet but it's on my wish list. Are you able to try them on to see which one you love more?


----------



## Sarah03

Ellaryn said:


> Trying to decide between a Selma, Sutton or Riley for my next MK purchase! Any opinions would be greatly appreciated, I have a large Hamilton already.




I'd suggest the Riley. The leather is soft and it's a great shape with plenty of room for your everyday needs!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Ellaryn said:


> Trying to decide between a Selma, Sutton or Riley for my next MK purchase! Any opinions would be greatly appreciated, I have a large Hamilton already.




I love the Selma & Sutton, probably my favourite bags from MK. I like the crossbody strap and handles so I can carry it both ways.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Ellaryn said:


> Trying to decide between a Selma, Sutton or Riley for my next MK purchase! Any opinions would be greatly appreciated, I have a large Hamilton already.




Personally i'd go with the riley for a real change, rather than the Selma or Sutton.  I have a hamilton, selmas and a sutton and a riley is very different from any of them.  All of them except the Riley are very structured stiff bags. I guess it depends what you want it for really.

Do you have a specific colour you want?  There are some lovely colours around at the moment.


----------



## Ellaryn

trefusisgirl said:


> Personally i'd go with the riley for a real change, rather than the Selma or Sutton.  I have a hamilton, selmas and a sutton and a riley is very different from any of them.  All of them except the Riley are very structured stiff bags. I guess it depends what you want it for really.
> 
> Do you have a specific colour you want?  There are some lovely colours around at the moment.



Just want it for everyday use. Do you think the Riley is a bit casual for the office? Ihaven't decided on a color yet, but I'd love something versatile like a gray. I do love the merlot color though!


----------



## Ellaryn

ubo22 said:


> I assume your large Hamilton is saffiano leather.  If so, then I'd go with a soft leather bag for your next purchase.  I would highly consider the large or medium Riley if I were you.  I don't own a Riley, but love how it looks.



Thank you for that! I quite like the look of the Riley, but I'm wondering if it'd look too casual for the office? I do love how it looks too!


----------



## Ellaryn

keishapie1973 said:


> All 3 are really great bags. I own 3 Selma's because they are so classy and simplistic. They will continue to look new after years of use. The Sutton has great organization. I don't have a Riley yet but it's on my wish list. Are you able to try them on to see which one you love more?



Thank you for weighing in, good to know that the Selma continues to look new! I do love how classy they look, and I am partial to structured bags, but sometimes I feel I should expand my bag horizons! 
Unfortunately no MK in the country I live in, but I'm making a trip to the US in late November and I'm planning to pick up the bag then.


----------



## Ellaryn

Sarah03 said:


> I'd suggest the Riley. The leather is soft and it's a great shape with plenty of room for your everyday needs!



Thank you for that! It does look nice and roomy, and I do love the shape of the bag.


----------



## Ellaryn

reginaPhalange said:


> I love the Selma & Sutton, probably my favourite bags from MK. I like the crossbody strap and handles so I can carry it both ways.



Which sizes do you have or find most functional?


----------



## trefusisgirl

Ellaryn said:


> Just want it for everyday use. Do you think the Riley is a bit casual for the office? Ihaven't decided on a color yet, but I'd love something versatile like a gray. I do love the merlot color though!




No I don't think it is casual but that is for the environment I work in, which is quite relaxed.  I do think it would look good with more structured work wear as well however.  I don't know if they do it in cinder but that is a lovely colour and merlot looks like a lovely rich colour.

If you really have to dress up for work, maybe the Selma is more the thing, due to the structured aspect of it.  I use my ones all the time for work, more than any of my other MK's.

Grey is really versatile my hamilton is heather grey and goes with everything.  I also have a claret bedford crossbody which is a bit lighter than merlot that I wear at weekends which goes with more than I thought it would.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Ellaryn said:


> Which sizes do you have or find most functional?




Mediums for everyday, Large for work/school especially if I want to carry my laptop.


----------



## Ellaryn

trefusisgirl said:


> No I don't think it is casual but that is for the environment I work in, which is quite relaxed.  I do think it would look good with more structured work wear as well however.  I don't know if they do it in cinder but that is a lovely colour and merlot looks like a lovely rich colour.
> 
> If you really have to dress up for work, maybe the Selma is more the thing, due to the structured aspect of it.  I use my ones all the time for work, more than any of my other MK's.
> 
> Grey is really versatile my hamilton is heather grey and goes with everything.  I also have a claret bedford crossbody which is a bit lighter than merlot that I wear at weekends which goes with more than I thought it would.



Thank you so much, glad to hear that your Selma's get a lot of use and that the Riley can still be a work bag! I was a bit worried about how the Merlot color would match wardrobe wise, so it is nice to hear that it goes with more than you thought!


----------



## Ellaryn

reginaPhalange said:


> Mediums for everyday, Large for work/school especially if I want to carry my laptop.



Perfect! Thank you so much!


----------



## ubo22

Ellaryn said:


> Just want it for everyday use. Do you think the Riley is a bit casual for the office? Ihaven't decided on a color yet, but I'd love something versatile like a gray. I do love the merlot color though!


 


Ellaryn said:


> Thank you for that! I quite like the look of the Riley, but I'm wondering if it'd look too casual for the office? I do love how it looks too!


 
The Riley has a more casual silhouette than the Selma and Sutton, in my opinion.  However, it can be dressed up or down depending on what you wear with it.  If you are truly looking for a work/office bag, then I would suggest the Selma or the Sutton.  

I use my Selmas almost every day for work.  They're perfect for that because they are super structured and always look great no matter the weather due to the saffiano leather.  You can't go wrong with a Selma for an every day work bag.  My Sutton is tri-colored (navy/white/luggage) so is more of the weekend, casual bag in my collection.

Gray is such a nice, versatile color, too.  I own 4 Selmas.  One is heather grey (medium/dark grey), and I love it.  My others are luggage, malachite (dark green), and sapphire.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Ellaryn said:


> Just want it for everyday use. Do you think the Riley is a bit casual for the office? Ihaven't decided on a color yet, but I'd love something versatile like a gray. I do love the merlot color though!


Have you seen the Merlot pebbled leather Traveler??  WOW! That bag is amazing! Wish they''d throw an outer pocket on it though. That's one thing great about the Riley. It has an awesome outer snap compartment on the back of it. I really like that for quick access to my cell phone.  The Riley can most certainly be dressed up or down. You could easily wear it to the office and then off to a nice picnic after work! lol! Is a great all around bag. I love mine. Not really crazy about the crossbody strap though, so I added my own.

 If you want to be different, I would look at those pebbled leather Travelers. They are very well structured. While the Selmas and Hamiltons are nice, everyone and their auntie, has one. I see way too many of them and it's just too much. Some folks enjoy following the fads, though. I always like to be more unique, with a look I can call my own. Fashion is a very personal thing. I'm just glad I finally figured out my own style. Took awhile! lol! Much f it has to do with your life style, height, weight, etc, and what looks good on YOU!


----------



## Ellaryn

ubo22 said:


> The Riley has a more casual silhouette than the Selma and Sutton, in my opinion.  However, it can be dressed up or down depending on what you wear with it.  If you are truly looking for a work/office bag, then I would suggest the Selma or the Sutton.
> 
> I use my Selmas almost every day for work.  They're perfect for that because they are super structured and always look great no matter the weather due to the saffiano leather.  You can't go wrong with a Selma for an every day work bag.  My Sutton is tri-colored (navy/white/luggage) so is more of the weekend, casual bag in my collection.
> 
> Gray is such a nice, versatile color, too.  I own 4 Selmas.  One is heather grey (medium/dark grey), and I love it.  My others are luggage, malachite (dark green), and sapphire.



Thank you! Looks like the Selma is quite a durable bag, and I am leaning towards an everyday office bag, so I will probably be getting a Selma while I'm in the US.


----------



## Ellaryn

CinthiaZ said:


> Have you seen the Merlot pebbled leather Traveler??  WOW! That bag is amazing! Wish they''d throw an outer pocket on it though. That's one thing great about the Riley. It has an awesome outer snap compartment on the back of it. I really like that for quick access to my cell phone.  The Riley can most certainly be dressed up or down. You could easily wear it to the office and then off to a nice picnic after work! lol! Is a great all around bag. I love mine. Not really crazy about the crossbody strap though, so I added my own.
> 
> If you want to be different, I would look at those pebbled leather Travelers. They are very well structured. While the Selmas and Hamiltons are nice, everyone and their auntie, has one. I see way too many of them and it's just too much. Some folks enjoy following the fads, though. I always like to be more unique, with a look I can call my own. Fashion is a very personal thing. I'm just glad I finally figured out my own style. Took awhile! lol! Much f it has to do with your life style, height, weight, etc, and what looks good on YOU!



I will have to look at those pebbled leather travelers! They sound like something I would definitely consider, thank you so much for that! &#128516;


----------



## Teagaggle

CinthiaZ said:


> I made up my mind to get the Black with SHW Collins Stud. It has everything I love , beautiful thick leather. including a great outer pocket and a zipper top closure. I was going to get the Riley, but since I am not over joyed with the crossbody strap being too thin , I am going to wait for a good sale on the Collins Stud since they presently retail on the MK site for 421.00. . I think this bag is stunning!


CinthiaZ,
I'm a lurker here & saw your post on this bag. I knew immediately I had to have it! Classic black with SILVER hardware, a bit edgy & a back outside pocket....ahhhhhhh! I ordered it & it arrived today. Its perfect for me...not too big, not too small...just right. Zipper is tacked down on both sides & the zipper is like butter. The back outside pocket fits my Galaxy S5 with ease & I think it could even hold a slightly wider phone. The crossbody straps attach to their own D rings. Just all around great craftmanship & detail. I've been looking for a bag like this for a very long time & I'm beyond thrilled that you posted these photos & that I stumbled upon them! Did you order & if so, do you love it as much as I do?
THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Teagaggle said:


> CinthiaZ,
> I'm a lurker here & saw your post on this bag. I knew immediately I had to have it! Classic black with SILVER hardware, a bit edgy & a back outside pocket....ahhhhhhh! I ordered it & it arrived today. Its perfect for me...not too big, not too small...just right. Zipper is tacked down on both sides & the zipper is like butter. The back outside pocket fits my Galaxy S5 with ease & I think it could even hold a slightly wider phone. The crossbody straps attach to their own D rings. Just all around great craftmanship & detail. I've been looking for a bag like this for a very long time & I'm beyond thrilled that you posted these photos & that I stumbled upon them! Did you order & if so, do you love it as much as I do?
> THANKS AGAIN!


I have a birthday coming up and I MAY get one then, but am still waiting for a good sale Been preoccupied and hasn't been on my mind. Thanks for reminding me! lol! Uhg, lol! 

But thanks for confirming what I had a great feeling about as I was in love with the Collins the first time I saw it! And knowing I can get it in black and silver with the outer pocket, it just meets all my favorite requirements. I am sure you are over joyed with it and I look even more forward to when I get mine. Congratulations!! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## schmurse

I NEED a medium Ava in my life! My birthday is coming up so I was going to treat myself... I just can't decide between dark dune and blush.  I wish MK had grey bags with gold hardware, I would be all over that!

So... dark dune or blush?  I usually wear skinny jeans and a sweater to work (it's pretty casual) so I thought this pretty feminine bag would polish off my outfits.  My clothes are usually in warmer tones of browns, deep reds, dark greens, navy, etc.  I got to try on the medium ballet Ava at the store and I thought it was nice, but might be a tiny bit too pink for me, and I'd like a color that would work year round.


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> I have a birthday coming up and I MAY get one then, but am still waiting for a good sale Been preoccupied and hasn't been on my mind. Thanks for reminding me! lol! Uhg, lol!
> 
> But thanks for confirming what I had a great feeling about as I was in love with the Collins the first time I saw it! And knowing I can get it in black and silver with the outer pocket, it just meets all my favorite requirements. I am sure you are over joyed with it and I look even more forward to when I get mine. Congratulations!! Can't wait to see pics!!



Its on Sale right now !!!!


----------



## Elendil

I'm thinking of a Large Sutton in grey.


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Its on Sale right now !!!!


Where?, on the website??  Dang! My hubby and I are buying the house next door to us! lol! I won't be able to take advantage of any sales for a couple of months. This opportunity came up suddenly and is a bank repo we can't pass up! Had to put a huge sown payment together as I don't like large monthly payments. So excited, but a hell of a time to move! Uhg, I HATE moving! But at least it's right next door! lol!


----------



## CoachGirl12

I just bought a bag, but already scoping for my next one! I really want the Greenwich


----------



## DiamondsForever

schmurse said:


> I NEED a medium Ava in my life! My birthday is coming up so I was going to treat myself... I just can't decide between dark dune and blush.  I wish MK had grey bags with gold hardware, I would be all over that!
> 
> So... dark dune or blush?  I usually wear skinny jeans and a sweater to work (it's pretty casual) so I thought this pretty feminine bag would polish off my outfits.  My clothes are usually in warmer tones of browns, deep reds, dark greens, navy, etc.  I got to try on the medium ballet Ava at the store and I thought it was nice, but might be a tiny bit too pink for me, and I'd like a color that would work year round.



I would say it depends partly on where you live. I have a Blush Selma which I LOVE, but as I'm in the UK, its a bit pale for the winter months. I literally used it the entire spring and summer though. It's such a great colour, literally goes with everything in my wardrobe. Not too cream and not too pink. If you live somewhere with more sun then Blush is defo year round.

I am also loving my Dark Dune Jet set cross body. I'm using this more now the winter has come to the UK and I'm not using Blush. Also considering buying a larger Dark Dune bag.

Sorry I'm not much help really! Basically they're both great colour choices which go with everything.


----------



## HesitantShopper

schmurse said:


> I NEED a medium Ava in my life! My birthday is coming up so I was going to treat myself... I just can't decide between dark dune and blush.  I wish MK had grey bags with gold hardware, I would be all over that!
> 
> So... dark dune or blush?  I usually wear skinny jeans and a sweater to work (it's pretty casual) so I thought this pretty feminine bag would polish off my outfits.  My clothes are usually in warmer tones of browns, deep reds, dark greens, navy, etc.  I got to try on the medium ballet Ava at the store and I thought it was nice, but might be a tiny bit too pink for me, and I'd like a color that would work year round.



Firstly happy Birthday! Next, Blush is so pretty that said not quite year round unless your one who lives in a lovely sunny place most the time, plus is def more risky for denim transfer..


----------



## BeachBagGal

Now that it's Nov...time for a new bag? Hmmm...I'm thinking something in Luggage...love that color and great for Fall. Maybe a smaller crossbody...shocker lol.


----------



## DiamondsForever

hesitantshopper said:


> firstly happy birthday! Next, blush is so pretty that said not quite year round unless your one who lives in a lovely sunny place most the time, plus is def more risky for denim transfer..



+1, 100%!


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> Now that it's Nov...time for a new bag? Hmmm...I'm thinking something in Luggage...love that color and great for Fall. Maybe a smaller crossbody...shocker lol.




I've been searching high and low for something that fits that criteria, I'm thinking the MK medium selma messenger but I'm gonna have a look around tomorrow while I'm out.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Elendil said:


> I'm thinking of a Large Sutton in grey.



Sounds nice! i love the grey tones. 



BeachBagGal said:


> Now that it's Nov...time for a new bag? Hmmm...I'm thinking something in Luggage...love that color and great for Fall. Maybe a smaller crossbody...shocker lol.



The smaller X-body are a great way to explore new colors...


----------



## AMLoveBags

This will be my next purchase


----------



## CinthiaZ

AMLoveBags said:


> This will be my next purchase


Very pretty!  I just finally got a Sutton only in regular leather and am so happy with it. Very user friendly with all the great compartments on it. The next bag I really want is the Sudded Collins in black an silver, but have to put it off till after I buy the house next door! lo!


----------



## melissatrv

Something in Deep Teal, have not decided which style but I love the color after seeing it in Macys


----------



## smileydimples

melissatrv said:


> Something in Deep Teal, have not decided which style but I love the color after seeing it in Macys




The color is beautiful I wish they made it in Riley or a differ leather soft bag


----------



## CoachMaven

I really want an Izzy tote, but I cannot decide on a color combo.....


----------



## keishapie1973

CoachMaven said:


> I really want an Izzy tote, but I cannot decide on a color combo.....



I still want an Izzy in merlot. I'm hoping it hits department stores soon so it can go under my Christmas tree....


----------



## felicia.silver

I want a MK Ava in blush or ballet and the sloan in blush with GHW. Does anyone know if MK has a sale on black friday or cyber monday? I'm trying to hold off on buying anything but I can't find the ava in blush or ballet in the medium size on anywhere except the MK website. Same goes for the sloan with GHW.


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> I still want an Izzy in merlot. I'm hoping it hits department stores soon so it can go under my Christmas tree....



The Izzy in Merlot is gorgeous!


----------



## smileydimples

I really want a Michael kors collection bag in crimson red but wondering if chili will be to close


----------



## boscobaby

I want a saffiano top zip tote in black or luggage ... trying so hard to save every single cents to buy it ..wish to get on my next year birthday..  not to mentioned, im from Malaysia... Michael Kors in Malaysia is very expensive compared to states...


----------



## laurelenas

I really want the Riley in Iris or something in electric blue/silver but I feel like I have bought too many bags this year :/


----------



## smileydimples

laurelenas said:


> I really want the Riley in Iris or something in electric blue/silver but I feel like I have bought too many bags this year :/



They are on sale in the store and online &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## laurelenas

smileydimples said:


> They are on sale in the store and online [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




Have you seen electric blue/silver on sale? Macy's have it in the Cindy. I wonder if there is another style. I can't stop thinking about the Riley though, I love mine in pale blue and I have always wanted a bag in purple.


----------



## Sarah03

I really want a furball. They are soo cute!


----------



## MDT

Sarah03 said:


> I really want a furball. They are soo cute!



+1 Me too! Might be stopping by Dillard's later today to check them out. I'd love a white/gold, but all I've seen so far is white/silver.


----------



## myluvofbags

Sarah03 said:


> I really want a furball. They are soo cute!



Yes they are so cute!  I think I have 5 now.   Go get some.   Feel them in person if you can as some are softer than others.


----------



## Sarah03

myluvofbags said:


> Yes they are so cute!  I think I have 5 now.   Go get some.   Feel them in person if you can as some are softer than others.




Lol. I definitely will. I feel them every time I go to the mall!  What colors do you have?


----------



## myluvofbags

Sarah03 said:


> Lol. I definitely will. I feel them every time I go to the mall!  What colors do you have?



Let's see...dusk, dusty rose,  black with the little disco ball, purple and a blue with yellow.


----------



## myluvofbags

myluvofbags said:


> Let's see...dusk, dusty rose,  black with the little disco ball, purple and a blue with yellow.



Oops,  not blue,  brown with yellow.


----------



## bellevie0891

I've been out of the loop for a bit! Started a new job, sold a house, bought a house, and my kids started a new school! Been busy busy!

I keep seeing the Dusty Rose color in stores and now I must have something in that color


----------



## bellevie0891

I've been out of the loop for a bit! Started a new job, sold a house, bought a house, and my kids started a new school! Been busy busy!

I keep seeing the Dusty Rose color in stores and now I must have something in that color


----------



## trefusisgirl

bellevie0891 said:


> I've been out of the loop for a bit! Started a new job, sold a house, bought a house, and my kids started a new school! Been busy busy!
> 
> I keep seeing the Dusty Rose color in stores and now I must have something in that color




+1 I want something in that shade as well.

Gosh ur life sounds like it has been hectic.  Hope ur now enjoying a well deserved rest and ur kids are enjoying their new school.


----------



## Daaanielle

I'm planning on buying a medium Ava pretty soon  Still debating on the color though. I'd love to get it in Blush or Ballet but I can get the Ava in Dark Dune with 20% off right now, sooo not quite sure what I'm gonna do yet!


----------



## HesitantShopper

bellevie0891 said:


> I've been out of the loop for a bit! Started a new job, sold a house, bought a house, and my kids started a new school! Been busy busy!
> 
> I keep seeing the Dusty Rose color in stores and now I must have something in that color



Wow, what a whirlwind! yep, DR is a fantastic color.. you definitely "need" something in it.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Daaanielle said:


> I'm planning on buying a medium Ava pretty soon  Still debating on the color though. I'd love to get it in Blush or Ballet but I can get the Ava in Dark Dune with 20% off right now, sooo not quite sure what I'm gonna do yet!



All great colors. The DD would be the most neutral and less likely to suffer from color transfer.


----------



## myluvofbags

bellevie0891 said:


> I've been out of the loop for a bit! Started a new job, sold a house, bought a house, and my kids started a new school! Been busy busy!
> 
> I keep seeing the Dusty Rose color in stores and now I must have something in that color



Dusty rose is really a nice color. Goes well with a lot of other colors. Sounds like you have been super busy yet it all sounds so exciting.  Congrats to you!


----------



## bellevie0891

trefusisgirl said:


> +1 I want something in that shade as well.
> 
> Gosh ur life sounds like it has been hectic.  Hope ur now enjoying a well deserved rest and ur kids are enjoying their new school.







HesitantShopper said:


> Wow, what a whirlwind! yep, DR is a fantastic color.. you definitely "need" something in it.







myluvofbags said:


> Dusty rose is really a nice color. Goes well with a lot of other colors. Sounds like you have been super busy yet it all sounds so exciting.  Congrats to you!




Thanks ladies! I ordered a couple different things in DR. I'll definitely post when they come. I always need help deciding which to keep


----------



## smileydimples

I can't decide which one I really want ballet and with the 25 percent off I could get it michael kors only carries it


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> I can't decide which one I really want ballet and with the 25 percent off I could get it michael kors only carries it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202918
> View attachment 3202919



I personally would go for the Camille, I like the zipper middle section and pockets on both sides. I didn't care for the way the stitching looked on the Selby although with the soft pink it mught not be as pronounced as the darker bags. Wow there are loads of bags, even the new ones marked down. Perfect time for shopping.


----------



## x_tina

I want http://www.michaelkors.com/product/jet-set-top-zip-saffiano-leather-tote/_/R-US_30F2GTTT8L# 
Navy one. 
Waiting the package. I'm really addicted by Michael Kors now.


----------



## trefusisgirl

x_tina said:


> I want http://www.michaelkors.com/product/jet-set-top-zip-saffiano-leather-tote/_/R-US_30F2GTTT8L#
> Navy one.
> Waiting the package. I'm really addicted by Michael Kors now.




Oh dear, I did warn you, once you start it does get addictive and there are so many lovely colours and styles to choose from with MK.


----------



## amethyst25

The new top zip Dillon satchel


----------



## cdtracing

I'm so trying to be good but I really want a large Lexi!!


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> I'm so trying to be good but I really want a large Lexi!!



I'm trying to be good too but I want one like smileydimples!


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> I'm trying to be good too but I want one like smileydimples!



Yes!!  Smileydimples does have a killer bag!!


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> I'm trying to be good too but I want one like smileydimples!



You need one 


cdtracing said:


> Yes!!  Smileydimples does have a killer bag!!



Why thank you


----------



## Pinkalicious

Something in merlot... I have no idea what style, but not in saffiano. If my TB burgundy bag doesn't work out I'll be on the hunt for a style in merlot !


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> Something in merlot... I have no idea what style, but not in saffiano. If my TB burgundy bag doesn't work out I'll be on the hunt for a style in merlot !




I wanted Merlot till I found Marc Jacobs red canyon! Same color family but brighter. Maybe you should check it out


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> I wanted Merlot till I found Marc Jacobs red canyon! Same color family but brighter. Maybe you should check it out



im still debating on whether that TB shiraz is the best maroon for me..i wish it was like rebecca minkoff's port color, have you seen the love crossbody in port -- that's my dream "maroon" color...*drool*

i've been looking at the macys site and came across the mckenna...i just got a structured bag (hamilton traveler) but this one looks so unique, wonder if i'll like it in person


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> im still debating on whether that TB shiraz is the best maroon for me..i wish it was like rebecca minkoff's port color, have you seen the love crossbody in port -- that's my dream "maroon" color...*drool*
> 
> 
> 
> i've been looking at the macys site and came across the mckenna...i just got a structured bag (hamilton traveler) but this one looks so unique, wonder if i'll like it in person
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205036




Wow, that is very pretty!!! [emoji7]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> im still debating on whether that TB shiraz is the best maroon for me..i wish it was like rebecca minkoff's port color, have you seen the love crossbody in port -- that's my dream "maroon" color...*drool*
> 
> i've been looking at the macys site and came across the mckenna...i just got a structured bag (hamilton traveler) but this one looks so unique, wonder if i'll like it in person
> 
> View attachment 3205036



Very nice, quite N/S shaped.


----------



## vhelya

Hello everyone..

Does anyone have any MK Lexi? I'm so obsessed with this bag. But before deciding to buy the bag, I'd like to know more info.
Can anyone share the experience and info about the bag? 
I'm also considering Miranda Tote. How is lexi compared to miranda? For long time I'm eyeing on miranda tote but as I have MK bags like selma, hamilton, and sutton which are quite structured, I'm now thinking to have a slouchy bag and fell in love with lexi.
Any opinion is greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance [emoji8]


----------



## ubo22

vhelya said:


> Hello everyone..
> 
> Does anyone have any MK Lexi? I'm so obsessed with this bag. But before deciding to buy the bag, I'd like to know more info.
> Can anyone share the experience and info about the bag?
> I'm also considering Miranda Tote. How is lexi compared to miranda? For long time I'm eyeing on miranda tote but as I have MK bags like selma, hamilton, and sutton which are quite structured, I'm now thinking to have a slouchy bag and fell in love with lexi.
> Any opinion is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you in advance [emoji8]


I love the look of the Lexi and almost bought one, but the one negative in my mind was the light colored linen interior.  Hopefully, MK has changed the interior fabric since I last looked at it.  I just thought the interior would get really dirty over time.

I own two large Miranda totes and love them both.  The soft leather is very high quality and the suede interior is to die for!  However, the handles only can go over the shoulder without a coat or with a light jacket.  In the winter, it's hard to shoulder carry the Miranda over a winter coat.  Otherwise, it's a really gorgeous bag. 

I also own Selmas, Hamiltons, and a Sutton, so like the soft leather option with the Miranda.

Good luck choosing.


----------



## vhelya

ubo22 said:


> I love the look of the Lexi and almost bought one, but the one negative in my mind was the light colored linen interior.  Hopefully, MK has changed the interior fabric since I last looked at it.  I just thought the interior would get really dirty over time.
> 
> I own two large Miranda totes and love them both.  The soft leather is very high quality and the suede interior is to die for!  However, the handles only can go over the shoulder without a coat or with a light jacket.  In the winter, it's hard to shoulder carry the Miranda over a winter coat.  Otherwise, it's a really gorgeous bag.
> 
> I also own Selmas, Hamiltons, and a Sutton, so like the soft leather option with the Miranda.
> 
> Good luck choosing.




Hi ubo22 thank you very much for sharing.
Oh, I never know that Miranda has a suede interior, great to know that [emoji1]. I didn't pay attention about it [emoji16]

Do u know what is the material of the lexi lining? I didn't see in the web about the material and the description only said as "fully lined"
Btw I'm thinking to buy the small size lexi, i saw in the picture in website, it has the same color with the leather but you're right that large lexi has light color lining.
Is the small lexi a new design from MK?


----------



## ubo22

vhelya said:


> Hi ubo22 thank you very much for sharing.
> Oh, I never know that Miranda has a suede interior, great to know that [emoji1]. I didn't pay attention about it [emoji16]
> 
> Do u know what is the material of the lexi lining? I didn't see in the web about the material and the description only said as "fully lined"
> Btw I'm thinking to buy the small size lexi, i saw in the picture in website, it has the same color with the leather but you're right that large lexi has light color lining.
> Is the small lexi a new design from MK?


 
I don't know what the large Lexi lining was made of, but it looked like a thin cotton or linen lining to me.  It was very see-through and delicate looking, almost like off-white/beige linen fabric.  I'm not sure of the lining in the small Lexi.  MK might have made an update there.


----------



## vhelya

ubo22 said:


> I don't know what the large Lexi lining was made of, but it looked like a thin cotton or linen lining to me.  It was very see-through and delicate looking, almost like off-white/beige linen fabric.  I'm not sure of the lining in the small Lexi.  MK might have made an update there.




I see..Thanks a lot for the info you shared, it's very helpful to me [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## tdungey

I want a Bedford Satchel.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Now I want a Camille


----------



## lillywillowbug

Really want a Camille. Can't decide on a size or color yet.


----------



## Pinkalicious

lillywillowbug said:


> Really want a Camille. Can't decide on a size or color yet.




I want a Camille too!


----------



## Alcat34

Kind of obsessed with the Gray Quilted Jet Set Tote. Saw it at Macy's a while ago and really regretting not buying it. After Christmas sales perhaps?


----------



## myluvofbags

I am really liking this Selby that has the matching stitching. I wasn't too keen on the one with the contrast. The color with silver hardware is really elegant. Shape kinda reminds me of a Miranda and I like the pocket in the back.


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> I am really liking this Selby that has the matching stitching. I wasn't too keen on the one with the contrast. The color with silver hardware is really elegant. Shape kinda reminds me of a Miranda and I like the pocket in the back.




Yes, I've been eyeing this too. I'm going to refrain from any purchases until spring. I'll be watching this bag for new colors...[emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, I've been eyeing this too. I'm going to refrain from any purchases until spring. I'll be watching this bag for new colors...[emoji7]



Now that you mention it, I also would like to see other colors plus I have done quite a bit of damage this year and alot have been at full retail price then a few weeks later same item is "on sale". &#128532; I'm gonna try to hold out and perhaps the price might drop more to make it more enticing.


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> I am really liking this Selby that has the matching stitching. I wasn't too keen on the one with the contrast. The color with silver hardware is really elegant. Shape kinda reminds me of a Miranda and I like the pocket in the back.



I don't blame you, that bag is lovely!


----------



## aunt_sweden

I'm thinking of a zoey satchel in dusty rose with silver hw. Haven't heard much about the it in the forum. Does anyone have it? Or seen it IRL? Thoughts?


----------



## MDT

I was content with what I had until MK just HAD to come out with that coral color. Now I have my eye on the medium studded Selma messenger in this color. I've had this bag in both pomegranate and watermelon, but sold them and have always regretted doing so. I think coral is way prettier than watermelon so I think I'll have to get coral as a replacement! Plus it's got shw!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MDT said:


> I was content with what I had until MK just HAD to come out with that coral color. Now I have my eye on the medium studded Selma messenger in this color. I've had this bag in both pomegranate and watermelon, but sold them and have always regretted doing so. I think coral is way prettier than watermelon so I think I'll have to get coral as a replacement! Plus it's got shw!




Oooo this does look like a cutie! I've only seen online, but loving that bag too. [emoji3]


----------



## MDT

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo this does look like a cutie! I've only seen online, but loving that bag too. [emoji3]



I haven't seen in person yet either. Dillard's did have a few other bags and wallets in this color though. I'm trying to hold off until I see it in person to see if it's love before I buy. Right now I can only find it at Macy's website and I refuse to buy online from there anymore with the bad luck I've had lately.


----------



## Shining _Star

I want a Miranda..... .....


----------



## trefusisgirl

Shining _Star said:


> I want a Miranda..... .....




+1 so do I, they are GORGEOUS aren't they.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Coral mini Selma...


----------



## CoachMaven

MDT said:


> I was content with what I had until MK just HAD to come out with that coral color. Now I have my eye on the medium studded Selma messenger in this color. I've had this bag in both pomegranate and watermelon, but sold them and have always regretted doing so. I think coral is way prettier than watermelon so I think I'll have to get coral as a replacement! Plus it's got shw!





MDT said:


> I haven't seen in person yet either. Dillard's did have a few other bags and wallets in this color though. I'm trying to hold off until I see it in person to see if it's love before I buy. Right now I can only find it at Macy's website and I refuse to buy online from there anymore with the bad luck I've had lately.



Oh, you two piqued my interest, I just went over to Macys.com and took a look at the Coral color- I love it! I may have to get that in a jet set tote, that would be great for Summer!


----------



## paula3boys

I saw comparison of coral and watermelon in person today and personally prefer my watermelon over coral for a handbag but may get an accessory in coral. I don't like the coral and watermelon together on exterior of bag at all


----------



## BeachBagGal

paula3boys said:


> I saw comparison of coral and watermelon in person today and personally prefer my watermelon over coral for a handbag but may get an accessory in coral. I don't like the coral and watermelon together on exterior of bag at all




Just of curiosity why do you prefer watermelon over coral? I don't have either.


----------



## Confection10

This


----------



## MDT

BeachBagGal said:


> Just of curiosity why do you prefer watermelon over coral? I don't have either.



One reason to choose one over the other may be hardware. Watermelon comes with gold and coral with silver. As much as I love shw, I still think these warm pinky orange shades do look better in gold. The silver makes coral look cooler. I sold my watermelon Selma (HUGE regret), but I do have a watermelon wallet that I should take into the store to do a comparison. I think watermelon is a tad more orange, coral a tad more pink (and lighter).


----------



## MDT

Confection10 said:


> This



This looks like aquamarine that was out about a half a year ago. Or is it a new shade of blue?


----------



## BeachBagGal

MDT said:


> One reason to choose one over the other may be hardware. Watermelon comes with gold and coral with silver. As much as I love shw, I still think these warm pinky orange shades do look better in gold. The silver makes coral look cooler. I sold my watermelon Selma (HUGE regret), but I do have a watermelon wallet that I should take into the store to do a comparison. I think watermelon is a tad more orange, coral a tad more pink (and lighter).



Totally understandable. The hardware definitely changes the overall look of the color. If you do end up getting a comparison pic please post. I just love various shades of corals.


----------



## Pinkalicious

So I have ballet camille but I really want a black camille. I have the large ballet, but seeing the medium black camille with silver hardware, it was just so cute! I think a large would be more practical, but it also looks so good in medium size.


----------



## HeatherL

Pinkalicious said:


> So I have ballet camille but I really want a black camille. I have the large ballet, but seeing the medium black camille with silver hardware, it was just so cute! I think a large would be more practical, but it also looks so good in medium size.




I love the Camille and Ballet!  Congrats! 

I'm not sure if you have a large Selma, but if you do how does the large Camille compare in size?


----------



## Pinkalicious

HeatherL said:


> I love the Camille and Ballet!  Congrats!
> 
> I'm not sure if you have a large Selma, but if you do how does the large Camille compare in size?




I don't have a large Selma but I used to have a medium Selma and the large is definitely bigger than the medium Selma! It is a good size but not overwhelmingly big I am 5'3" and I think it's not as wide as large Selma if I am not mistaken


----------



## HeatherL

Pinkalicious said:


> I don't have a large Selma but I used to have a medium Selma and the large is definitely bigger than the medium Selma! It is a good size but not overwhelmingly big I am 5'3" and I think it's not as wide as large Selma if I am not mistaken




Thank you.  The smallest I can go for everyday is the medium Sutton.  The medium Selma is much too small, so maybe the Camille might be too small for me too 

Good luck with your decision, it really is a beautiful bag in every color I've seen it in so far!


----------



## Confection10

MDT said:


> This looks like aquamarine that was out about a half a year ago. Or is it a new shade of blue?



It's aquamarine. I have drooled it since I saw it first time not so long ago. I'm newbie with MK.


----------



## paula3boys

BeachBagGal said:


> Just of curiosity why do you prefer watermelon over coral? I don't have either.



Watermelon matches more in my wardrobe and I just prefer the color more than coral. I prefer silver hardware, but am not sure I'd like silver hardware on watermelon in this case. I feel like coral looks more orange to me, but just my two cents.


----------



## BeachBagGal

paula3boys said:


> Watermelon matches more in my wardrobe and I just prefer the color more than coral. I prefer silver hardware, but am not sure I'd like silver hardware on watermelon in this case. I feel like coral looks more orange to me, but just my two cents.



Oh okay. Gotcha. I need to see a side by side comparison of the two.


----------



## coral259

Hey GIRLS  im dying for this bag, what you think? Im not sure between the medium or small size


----------



## trefusisgirl

coral259 said:


> Hey GIRLS  im dying for this bag, what you think? Im not sure between the medium or small size




Size depends on what you are using it for.  Do you carry a lot around if so the medium is ideal.  If you just want it as a smaller weekend bag then the small would probably suit.

Love the Greenwich.  Is this the colour you want, there are so many lovely colours around at the moment.


----------



## coral259

trefusisgirl said:


> Size depends on what you are using it for.  Do you carry a lot around if so the medium is ideal.  If you just want it as a smaller weekend bag then the small would probably suit.
> 
> Love the Greenwich.  Is this the colour you want, there are so many lovely colours around at the moment.



I want both size &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; . Black with silver hardware and raspberry interior is so pretty... but I just need to add some color to my collection &#128533;


----------



## trefusisgirl

coral259 said:


> I want both size [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] . Black with silver hardware and raspberry interior is so pretty... but I just need to add some color to my collection [emoji53]




Lol that's the trouble isn't it, There are so many lovely choices to choose from and sizes.  Black with raspberry with she would be stunning.


----------



## Sarah03

coral259 said:


> Hey GIRLS  im dying for this bag, what you think? Im not sure between the medium or small size




I have this in small. I posted pics of what fits inside somewhere.  I'll see if I can find them.


----------



## Sarah03

coral259 said:


> Hey GIRLS  im dying for this bag, what you think? Im not sure between the medium or small size




Here they are-


----------



## coral259

Thanksssss so much. Thats what I need &#128515;


----------



## coral259

Sarah03 said:


> Here they are-
> View attachment 3226862
> View attachment 3226863



Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Sarah03

coral259 said:


> Thanks so much!!!!




You're welcome!


----------



## BKALWAYS

I want the watermelon Selma in the small (not mini) cross body. Been wanting that colour/bag combo for ages now


----------



## BKALWAYS

Not my pic btw but omg caught this on Instagram abso in love with the dusty rose and dark dune together!! Mmmm wanted watermelon but now thinking the rose it's dreamy


----------



## DiamondsForever

I saw a girl at Heathrow this morning with a large pale pink Selma. Looked so good it made me want a large in a spring colour!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

BKALWAYS said:


> Not my pic btw but omg caught this on Instagram abso in love with the dusty rose and dark dune together!! Mmmm wanted watermelon but now thinking the rose it's dreamy



The Hamilton Traveler looks so good in sof pebbled Leather. I have one in non-pebbled leather and it scratches so easily, i really have to be carefull.


----------



## laurelenas

I'm wanting a bag in Ballet with silver hardware but not sure of the style yet, maybe a Selby medium messenger or a Jet Set tote. On the other hand, I don't need another bag so I'm trying to be good.


----------



## iheart_purses

Seriously thinking about the X-small Dillon in Canary YELLOW. 
I have nothing yellow but yellow in a bag intrigues me and this one is tiny..
does anyone else have an extra-small Dillon? I'm guessing its relatively the same as a mini selma size wise?


----------



## Pinkalicious

I've been thinking of a black Riley with silver hardware... Not that I need another black bag or even a new bag, so I'll have to oogle from afar  there's just something with me and black luscious leather!


----------



## melbo

I 





Greendrv said:


> Yeah, it is definitely the Marc Jacobs quilted stam bag.  I've heard that the leather used on it is hard and stiff, not as soft as the leather used in his regular line.  However, I have to admit that I love the look.



Oh my gosh, this is devine!! I need this!!!


----------



## MrsLid

What does everyone think of the Selby? I don't hear much talk about the style. I love the soft pebbled leather versions as I'm not a saffiano leather fan. I ordered the Ballet version yesterday on wicked sale and now I'm tempted to order Dark Dune as well!


----------



## DiamondsForever

I wish MK would bring out a style which could be worn either as a shoulder bag or crossbody. 

Failing that would love to find a plain (no studs) messenger bag in dark dune or a jet set crossbody in ballet with SHW.

Also still weighing up between a Sloan or RM Love bag.


----------



## HeatherL

MrsLid said:


> What does everyone think of the Selby? I don't hear much talk about the style. I love the soft pebbled leather versions as I'm not a saffiano leather fan. I ordered the Ballet version yesterday on wicked sale and now I'm tempted to order Dark Dune as well!




That was on my want list, however the lack of color choices (in large), made me move on to another style.  I love the look of the Selby and the leather too.  Hope you enjoy!


----------



## MrsLid

HeatherL said:


> That was on my want list, however the lack of color choices (in large), made me move on to another style.  I love the look of the Selby and the leather too.  Hope you enjoy!



Thanks! It is the medium I am looking at. I'm already worried that will be too big! I ordered it in Ballet yesterday and just ordered it in Dark Dune today. I think I might be crazy!


----------



## DiamondsForever

V-day weekend has been a bit of a fail as I'm in bed with flu 

Been You-Tubing a few bits and now got my eye on a jet set crossbody in ballet.

Potential for colour transfer drama is massive! Ekk!


----------



## Minkette

DiamondsForever said:


> V-day weekend has been a bit of a fail as I'm in bed with flu
> 
> Been You-Tubing a few bits and now got my eye on a jet set crossbody in ballet.
> 
> Potential for colour transfer drama is massive! Ekk!



Hope you feel better!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Minkette said:


> Hope you feel better!



Thanks hon


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> V-day weekend has been a bit of a fail as I'm in bed with flu
> 
> Been You-Tubing a few bits and now got my eye on a jet set crossbody in ballet.
> 
> Potential for colour transfer drama is massive! Ekk!




Ugh sorry to hear you're not feeling well. &#9785;&#65039;

That would be a cute crossbody! Do you think saffiano would have the same issues with color transfer as soft leathers do? I have a Pearl Grey mini messenger Selma and have never had issues with color transfer (*knock on wood). I have carried it while wearing denim and darker clothes. Maybe that's coincidental and has nothing to do with the leather? I don't know. The only other saffiano bags I have are black. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Sarah03

I have a major crush on this Ava.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Sarah03 said:


> I have a major crush on this Ava.
> View attachment 3273726




That's adorable! It looks like pale pink. I saw a pale pink Ava on L&T!


----------



## Sarah03

Pinkalicious said:


> That's adorable! It looks like pale pink. I saw a pale pink Ava on L&T!




I believe you're right! My local Macy's has it in stock. I might have to go investigate. Lol


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> Ugh sorry to hear you're not feeling well. &#9785;&#65039;
> 
> That would be a cute crossbody! Do you think saffiano would have the same issues with color transfer as soft leathers do? I have a Pearl Grey mini messenger Selma and have never had issues with color transfer (*knock on wood). I have carried it while wearing denim and darker clothes. Maybe that's coincidental and has nothing to do with the leather? I don't know. The only other saffiano bags I have are black. Thoughts anyone?



Thanks love. Still poorly so at home in bed today. 

I had some issues with denim transfer onto one of my blush bags last year, and my pale pink jet set crossbody. So that's made me a bit wary of a colour like Ballet. But it did look super cute on the jet set crossbody in this video!

Glad to hear you've had no issues with pearl grey. Such a pretty colour!


----------



## bagsncakes

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks love. Still poorly so at home in bed today.
> 
> 
> 
> I had some issues with denim transfer onto one of my blush bags last year, and my pale pink jet set crossbody. So that's made me a bit wary of a colour like Ballet. But it did look super cute on the jet set crossbody in this video!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you've had no issues with pearl grey. Such a pretty colour!




I have just bought a Kate spade small Merriam recently and have heard that if u spray your light coloured bags with Apple garde rain and stain repellant or the collonil Carbon pro which is heavy duty stuff, u can just wipe away any color transfer or dirt from bags with a wet cloth or baby wipes. I will give it a go and let you know. Here is what I got


----------



## DiamondsForever

bagsncakes said:


> I have just bought a Kate spade small Merriam recently and have heard that if u spray your light coloured bags with Apple garde rain and stain repellant or the collonil Carbon pro which is heavy duty stuff, u can just wipe away any color transfer or dirt from bags with a wet cloth or baby wipes. I will give it a go and let you know. Here is what I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274366



Congrats on your new bag, so pretty! Yes be interested to hear how you go with protecting a light coloured bag.


----------



## ubo22

bagsncakes said:


> I have just bought a Kate spade small Merriam recently and have heard that if u spray your light coloured bags with Apple garde rain and stain repellant or the collonil Carbon pro which is heavy duty stuff, u can just wipe away any color transfer or dirt from bags with a wet cloth or baby wipes. I will give it a go and let you know. Here is what I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274366


FYI...Apple Garde Rain/Stain Repellent is great for natural, soft leathers.  However, not so good for pre-treated or saffiano leather.


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks love. Still poorly so at home in bed today.
> 
> I had some issues with denim transfer onto one of my blush bags last year, and my pale pink jet set crossbody. So that's made me a bit wary of a colour like Ballet. But it did look super cute on the jet set crossbody in this video!
> 
> Glad to hear you've had no issues with pearl grey. Such a pretty colour!



Yuck I hate being sick.

So transfer on both bags, huh? Hmmm. Did using baby wipes take it off? I got a little color transfer on my aquamarine soft leather MK and used a natural brand of baby wipes and it came right off. I treat all my soft leather bags so maybe that's why it came off so easy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

bagsncakes said:


> I have just bought a Kate spade small Merriam recently and have heard that if u spray your light coloured bags with Apple garde rain and stain repellant or the collonil Carbon pro which is heavy duty stuff, u can just wipe away any color transfer or dirt from bags with a wet cloth or baby wipes. I will give it a go and let you know. Here is what I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274366



Cute bag! I treat all my soft leather bags with the Apple Garde rain and stain repellant. It seems to really have helped.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ubo22 said:


> FYI...Apple Garde Rain/Stain Repellent is great for natural, soft leathers.  However, not so good for pre-treated or saffiano leather.



I still hearing conflicting info regarding spraying saffiano bags. I haven't sprayed mine. I have heard it's not good for the leather and/or it's not necessary for that type of leather. I spray all my soft leather bags. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> Yuck I hate being sick.
> 
> So transfer on both bags, huh? Hmmm. Did using baby wipes take it off? I got a little color transfer on my aquamarine soft leather MK and used a natural brand of baby wipes and it came right off. I treat all my soft leather bags so maybe that's why it came off so easy.



Happily I treated the Blush so it did wipe off. Pale Pink was not so fortunate as I hadn't treated it before I wore it. Would defo be treating a Ballet bag before use. Thanks for the tip of the baby wipes, I'll be trying that!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Happily I treated the Blush so it did wipe off. Pale Pink was not so fortunate as I hadn't treated it before I wore it. Would defo be treating a Ballet bag before use. Thanks for the tip of the baby wipes, I'll be trying that!



You weren't able to get the color transfer off the Pale Pink? Oh ugh. Saffiano too? I use the Honest Co. baby wipes. I like them because they're more natural and I feel like they would be more gentle on my bags and don't have a strong smell.


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> You weren't able to get the color transfer off the Pale Pink? Oh ugh. Saffiano too? I use the Honest Co. baby wipes. I like them because they're more natural and I feel like they would be more gentle on my bags and don't have a strong smell.



I kind of got it off but not completely. The stitching on the back has a denim blue hue to it now!  its on the back so c'est la vie, only I know its there. I don't think we have those over here in the UK but I heard Simple cleansing wipes work similar. Yes was Saffiano leather, so I say treat Saffiano!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> I kind of got it off but not completely. The stitching on the back has a denim blue hue to it now!  its on the back so c'est la vie, only I know its there. I don't think we have those over here in the UK but I heard Simple cleansing wipes work similar. Yes was Saffiano leather, so I say treat Saffiano!



Bummer about the stitching being blue now. Like you said at least it's on the back so only you will know. The Honest Co was co-founded by Jessican Alba and they make some good products that aren't very pricey. Sounds like the Simple brand will work just fine. 

Has anyone even tried using a make-up remover wipe to remove color transfer? Just curious if they would work just the same.


----------



## Ness7386

I saw this large python Campbell at Macy's tonight.  I sure hope its still there next week Wednesday when they have their extra 25% sale.


----------



## keishapie1973

Ness7386 said:


> I saw this large python Campbell at Macy's tonight.  I sure hope its still there next week Wednesday when they have their extra 25% sale.



That's a stunner. I love my merlot Campbell....


----------



## Ness7386

keishapie1973 said:


> That's a stunner. I love my merlot Campbell....


I would really like to have this.  Maybe everyone will just overlook it until I can get back there next week.  I know, wishful thinking.


----------



## hollymable

I think Macys does price adjustments if you buy it within 10 days of the sale.


----------



## Ness7386

hollymable said:


> I think Macys does price adjustments if you buy it within 10 days of the sale.


Thanks for the tip


----------



## Ness7386

My Campbell was still there waiting for me and I got it for $134.40.  Macy's On Day Sale was worth the wait!


----------



## andral5

Ness7386 said:


> My Campbell was still there waiting for me and I got it for $134.40.  Macy's On Day Sale was worth the wait!



Congrats for getting it!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Massively feeling the love for something in ballet or dove!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Massively feeling the love for something in ballet or dove!




Ballet is so pretty!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Ballet is so pretty!



Agree! So pretty especially with SHW. I keep thinking a messenger bag would be lovely for the summer. Have you got DD Ava yet lovely?


----------



## MDT

I WAS on a bag ban for the year until I failed last week. Now I'm hooked again. I'm lusting over the pale pink studded Selma messenger. I wanted her last year, but got the watermelon instead. I kept telling myself if pale pink ever came back, I had to get it. I just don't want to spend the money! I NEED this bag, though! I'm wondering if I should hold out, hoping it goes on sale, or just go for it. I don't really remember pale pink going on sale last year. I don't want to miss out a second time and risk MK never bringing the color back.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MDT said:


> I WAS on a bag ban for the year until I failed last week. Now I'm hooked again. I'm lusting over the pale pink studded Selma messenger. I wanted her last year, but got the watermelon instead. I kept telling myself if pale pink ever came back, I had to get it. I just don't want to spend the money! I NEED this bag, though! I'm wondering if I should hold out, hoping it goes on sale, or just go for it. I don't really remember pale pink going on sale last year. I don't want to miss out a second time and risk MK never bringing the color back.



Nothing says spring like a new pink bag! I say go for it


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Agree! So pretty especially with SHW. I keep thinking a messenger bag would be lovely for the summer. Have you got DD Ava yet lovely?




I got her yesterday and she's lovely! Wish she was ballet though haha I haven't had time to take pics as my sister in law and brother in law and nephew are in town and we have been so busy! 



MDT said:


> I WAS on a bag ban for the year until I failed last week. Now I'm hooked again. I'm lusting over the pale pink studded Selma messenger. I wanted her last year, but got the watermelon instead. I kept telling myself if pale pink ever came back, I had to get it. I just don't want to spend the money! I NEED this bag, though! I'm wondering if I should hold out, hoping it goes on sale, or just go for it. I don't really remember pale pink going on sale last year. I don't want to miss out a second time and risk MK never bringing the color back.




You should get it! Have u tried eBay, Poshmark or mercari? I've seen pale pink studded messengers for much lower, and you can negotiate


----------



## MDT

Pinkalicious said:


> I got her yesterday and she's lovely! Wish she was ballet though haha I haven't had time to take pics as my sister in law and brother in law and nephew are in town and we have been so busy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should get it! Have u tried eBay, Poshmark or mercari? I've seen pale pink studded messengers for much lower, and you can negotiate



I found a Belk coupon for 20% off, which brings the bag to just under $200. A good deal, but now I'm not sure if I should pull the trigger or not! I really want it, but my wallet says nooo! Hehe.


----------



## Ness7386

I want something in ballet & something in black.


----------



## keishapie1973

diamondsforever said:


> nothing says spring like a new pink bag! I say go for it



Agreed....


----------



## MDT

DiamondsForever said:


> Nothing says spring like a new pink bag! I say go for it



Ordered


----------



## Pinkalicious

MDT said:


> Ordered




Oooh so happy for you!! I love all pink bags  im sure you'll love miss PP!


----------



## DiamondsForever

MDT said:


> Ordered





Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I got her yesterday and she's lovely! Wish she was ballet though haha I haven't had time to take pics as my sister in law and brother in law and nephew are in town and we have been so busy!
> 
> )



Maybe you need something in ballet as well? 

Looking forward to pictures of DD Ava!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Maybe you need something in ballet as well?
> 
> Looking forward to pictures of DD Ava!



Aghhh I don't NEED it..but do I want it? Yes! LOL. I bought a RM Julian backpack for $75 off Poshmark and decided I didn't like it so I sold it for $175. I have 3 other bags for sale (including my MK black hamilton..it's too similar to my Balenciaga black city) so I'm hoping to sell some off. I don't want to miss out on the few ballet selmas I've seen floating around but I don't want to be impulsive either.

I have issues haha


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Aghhh I don't NEED it..but do I want it? Yes! LOL. I bought a RM Julian backpack for $75 off Poshmark and decided I didn't like it so I sold it for $175. I have 3 other bags for sale (including my MK black hamilton..it's too similar to my Balenciaga black city) so I'm hoping to sell some off. I don't want to miss out on the few ballet selmas I've seen floating around but I don't want to be impulsive either.
> 
> I have issues haha



You could always sell the ballet on if you find its not for you 

A pink bag is massively useful for spring/summer. Don't want to regret not snapping it up.

On the other hand I think ballet is going to be tricky to keep clean! I might start with a SLG in it. Looking for a small wallet for my smaller bags. Wish I'd brought one in Blush last year so everything matched!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> You could always sell the ballet on if you find its not for you
> 
> 
> 
> A pink bag is massively useful for spring/summer. Don't want to regret not snapping it up.
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand I think ballet is going to be tricky to keep clean! I might start with a SLG in it. Looking for a small wallet for my smaller bags. Wish I'd brought one in Blush last year so everything matched!




I have a blush wallet I am not using any longer. The color is gorgeous! I saw a ballet cosmetic bag on mercari for $48 total. It's pretty!

I'm wondering how ballet compares to blossom. Is it more white? Or is it still recognizable as pink?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Aghhh I don't NEED it..but do I want it? Yes! LOL. I bought a RM Julian backpack for $75 off Poshmark and decided I didn't like it so I sold it for $175. I have 3 other bags for sale (including my MK black hamilton..it's too similar to my Balenciaga black city) so I'm hoping to sell some off. I don't want to miss out on the few ballet selmas I've seen floating around but I don't want to be impulsive either.
> 
> I have issues haha





Pinkalicious said:


> I have a blush wallet I am not using any longer. The color is gorgeous! I saw a ballet cosmetic bag on mercari for $48 total. It's pretty!
> 
> I'm wondering how ballet compares to blossom. Is it more white? Or is it still recognizable as pink?



I think its recognizable as pink? Going to London on Saturday so will try and get a picture if I see it! $48 is a bargain!


----------



## MDT

I was just in Macy's yesterday and saw the lilac Selma stud messenger. Now I'm wondering if I'd like her better than the pale pink. They had both bags right next to each other and even though I thought I wanted PP, I can't get lilac out of my mind. The bag's gorgeous with the silver studs. Everything was 25% off yesterday - I'm hoping when I go back today it'll still be on sale. PP is supposed to be here on Saturday so I'm going to need to compare them both at home before I can decide!

On another note, I have a tile blue medium Selma that I've been thinking of selling. I carried her for the first time after having her packed away all winter. It wasn't love anymore. I'm just not completely ready to let her go because she's the only SHW bag I have at the moment. Maybe if I get lilac w/ SHW, I'd be more ready to part with tile?

Purse problems!


----------



## Suz82

MDT said:


> I was just in Macy's yesterday and saw the lilac Selma stud messenger. Now I'm wondering if I'd like her better than the pale pink. They had both bags right next to each other and even though I thought I wanted PP, I can't get lilac out of my mind. The bag's gorgeous with the silver studs. Everything was 25% off yesterday - I'm hoping when I go back today it'll still be on sale. PP is supposed to be here on Saturday so I'm going to need to compare them both at home before I can decide!
> 
> On another note, I have a tile blue medium Selma that I've been thinking of selling. I carried her for the first time after having her packed away all winter. It wasn't love anymore. I'm just not completely ready to let her go because she's the only SHW bag I have at the moment. Maybe if I get lilac w/ SHW, I'd be more ready to part with tile?
> 
> Purse problems!




Oh lilac and silver sounds gorgeous [emoji171] for me personally I'd hang on to the tile bag, that's a colour that you'll reach for more in the summer months and may regret parting with? X


----------



## MDT

Suz82 said:


> Oh lilac and silver sounds gorgeous [emoji171] for me personally I'd hang on to the tile bag, that's a colour that you'll reach for more in the summer months and may regret parting with? X



That was my concern. It's my favorite shade of blue so I know I'd miss the color. It's just the bag itself I'm not in love with anymore. Maybe I'll hold on until summer and see how I feel about it then.


----------



## Pinkalicious

MDT said:


> I was just in Macy's yesterday and saw the lilac Selma stud messenger. Now I'm wondering if I'd like her better than the pale pink. They had both bags right next to each other and even though I thought I wanted PP, I can't get lilac out of my mind. The bag's gorgeous with the silver studs. Everything was 25% off yesterday - I'm hoping when I go back today it'll still be on sale. PP is supposed to be here on Saturday so I'm going to need to compare them both at home before I can decide!
> 
> On another note, I have a tile blue medium Selma that I've been thinking of selling. I carried her for the first time after having her packed away all winter. It wasn't love anymore. I'm just not completely ready to let her go because she's the only SHW bag I have at the moment. Maybe if I get lilac w/ SHW, I'd be more ready to part with tile?
> 
> Purse problems!




I fell in love with lilac when I saw it on saffiano! The silver just complements the color so much. I also think it's more neutral than PP.


----------



## MDT

Pinkalicious said:


> I fell in love with lilac when I saw it on saffiano! The silver just complements the color so much. I also think it's more neutral than PP.



Totally agree. I have a Jet Set card holder in lilac and. Unless I have it up against something gray, it almost looks gray. I love that about this particular shade. I'm so torn between the two colors. I'll have to carry both a few days around the house until I can ultimately decide. I called my Macy's and they're still only doing presale for pickup tomorrow. I could have sworn today was pickup day. I was going to go in today to purchase, but will probably just wait until tomorrow now. Bummer.


----------



## Pinkalicious

MDT said:


> Totally agree. I have a Jet Set card holder in lilac and. Unless I have it up against something gray, it almost looks gray. I love that about this particular shade. I'm so torn between the two colors. I'll have to carry both a few days around the house until I can ultimately decide. I called my Macy's and they're still only doing presale for pickup tomorrow. I could have sworn today was pickup day. I was going to go in today to purchase, but will probably just wait until tomorrow now. Bummer.



I was loving the medium lilac selma because I thought it looked greyish too! But I still have my eye set on a bellet medium selma. Not sure what to do, am in the same situation as you sorta with pink and lilac They are both great colors for spring.


----------



## paula3boys

Lilac is so pretty but light so I'm concerned about color transfer. I'll hold off till I see on clearance


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> I think its recognizable as pink? Going to London on Saturday so will try and get a picture if I see it! $48 is a bargain!




I caved and bought a ballet Selma. One was just listed on eBay and it's preowned but in very good condition. I couldn't pass up on $150 total (no tax and free shipping) and the seller even said she would pay for return shipping if the color is not what I thought it would be. I decided I don't need dark dune Ava that I just got as I have 3 other brown bags. Got it too impulsively :/


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I caved and bought a ballet Selma. One was just listed on eBay and it's preowned but in very good condition. I couldn't pass up on $150 total (no tax and free shipping) and the seller even said she would pay for return shipping if the color is not what I thought it would be. I decided I don't need dark dune Ava that I just got as I have 3 other brown bags. Got it too impulsively :/



So exciting about Ballet! Agreed that's a fantastic deal. When is it coming? Can't wait to see pictures.

Aw that's a shame about Dark Dune Ava. Can you take her back for a refund?


----------



## MDT

Pinkalicious said:


> I caved and bought a ballet Selma. One was just listed on eBay and it's preowned but in very good condition. I couldn't pass up on $150 total (no tax and free shipping) and the seller even said she would pay for return shipping if the color is not what I thought it would be. I decided I don't need dark dune Ava that I just got as I have 3 other brown bags. Got it too impulsively :/



I'm glad you found one and at a good deal, too! You'll have to post photos!


----------



## MDT

Pinkalicious said:


> I was loving the medium lilac selma because I thought it looked greyish too! But I still have my eye set on a bellet medium selma. Not sure what to do, am in the same situation as you sorta with pink and lilac They are both great colors for spring.



I picked up the lilac last night. I think I'm in love! Pale pink should be here by Monday so we'll see  I have a feeling I'm going to like lilac better. I'm having a really hard time not not ripping all the packaging out and cutting the tag! I have a pearl gray fur pom and a cinder wallet that I know are going to look gorgeous with this...

Edited to add a photo! This color is SO hard to capture. It shows up more like light gray most of the time.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> So exciting about Ballet! Agreed that's a fantastic deal. When is it coming? Can't wait to see pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw that's a shame about Dark Dune Ava. Can you take her back for a refund?




She should be shipping it out soon, I can't wait! I can return dd Ava but I'd have to pay for return shipping. I have 180 days to return so I figure I'd try to sell her first to at least break even!



MDT said:


> I picked up the lilac last night. I think I'm in love! Pale pink should be here by Monday so we'll see  I have a feeling I'm going to like lilac better. I'm having a really hard time not not ripping all the packaging out and cutting the tag! I have a pearl gray fur pom and a cinder wallet that I know are going to look gorgeous with this...
> 
> Edited to add a photo! This color is SO hard to capture. It shows up more like light gray most of the time.




Oooh lilac is gorgeous. I know you'll take PP back lilac is a really unique color. I want one too... But have to wait until that one goes on clearance cuz I don't even know what style I would want haha


----------



## BeachBagGal

MDT said:


> I picked up the lilac last night. I think I'm in love! Pale pink should be here by Monday so we'll see  I have a feeling I'm going to like lilac better. I'm having a really hard time not not ripping all the packaging out and cutting the tag! I have a pearl gray fur pom and a cinder wallet that I know are going to look gorgeous with this...
> 
> Edited to add a photo! This color is SO hard to capture. It shows up more like light gray most of the time.



Ooo very pretty!


----------



## MDT

Pinkalicious said:


> She should be shipping it out soon, I can't wait! I can return dd Ava but I'd have to pay for return shipping. I have 180 days to return so I figure I'd try to sell her first to at least break even!
> 
> Oooh lilac is gorgeous. I know you'll take PP back lilac is a really unique color. I want one too... But have to wait until that one goes on clearance cuz I don't even know what style I would want haha



Thank you! I didn't even know I wanted a bag in this color until I saw the Selma stud messenger. All the silver hardware did it for me! PP was originally supposed to be here Saturday but the delivery got pushed back to Monday. I don't know how I can wait so long to compare!



BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo very pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## Suz82

MDT said:


> I picked up the lilac last night. I think I'm in love! Pale pink should be here by Monday so we'll see  I have a feeling I'm going to like lilac better. I'm having a really hard time not not ripping all the packaging out and cutting the tag! I have a pearl gray fur pom and a cinder wallet that I know are going to look gorgeous with this...
> 
> Edited to add a photo! This color is SO hard to capture. It shows up more like light gray most of the time.




I absolutely love this! The lilac is really calling my name, such a beautiful soft shade, it still manages to be almost neutral with that grey undertone to it [emoji171]


----------



## cny1941

MDT said:


> I picked up the lilac last night. I think I'm in love! Pale pink should be here by Monday so we'll see  I have a feeling I'm going to like lilac better. I'm having a really hard time not not ripping all the packaging out and cutting the tag! I have a pearl gray fur pom and a cinder wallet that I know are going to look gorgeous with this...
> 
> Edited to add a photo! This color is SO hard to capture. It shows up more like light gray most of the time.




Gorgeous lilac with shw. So pretty [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Stephg

MDT said:


> I picked up the lilac last night. I think I'm in love! Pale pink should be here by Monday so we'll see  I have a feeling I'm going to like lilac better. I'm having a really hard time not not ripping all the packaging out and cutting the tag! I have a pearl gray fur pom and a cinder wallet that I know are going to look gorgeous with this...
> 
> Edited to add a photo! This color is SO hard to capture. It shows up more like light gray most of the time.




Beautiful, love love love the colour!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> So exciting about Ballet! Agreed that's a fantastic deal. When is it coming? Can't wait to see pictures.
> 
> Aw that's a shame about Dark Dune Ava. Can you take her back for a refund?



So the ebay seller emailed me and told me she went to Macy's to confirm that it was the ballet color, but it wasn't. They said it was from last year but that it was not blush either. So I am really confused as it looks to be a pink/cream/beige color. I don't think it's blossom either. She will be sending me pictures to see if I still want the bag. I am thinking if it's not ballet then I should hold out for ballet or just get lilac. Oh decisions.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> So the ebay seller emailed me and told me she went to Macy's to confirm that it was the ballet color, but it wasn't. They said it was from last year but that it was not blush either. So I am really confused as it looks to be a pink/cream/beige color. I don't think it's blossom either. She will be sending me pictures to see if I still want the bag. I am thinking if it's not ballet then I should hold out for ballet or just get lilac. Oh decisions.



Very intrigued to hear what pink this is if its not ballet, blossom or blush?! Sounds suspicious to me. Would hold out, surely she should know what colour she's selling?


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Very intrigued to hear what pink this is if its not ballet, blossom or blush?! Sounds suspicious to me. Would hold out, surely she should know what colour she's selling?



She said they buy directly from Macy's and Bloomies, and they receive the names. This one was named ballet. I am thinking it's blush even though the SA said it's not blush, because she said that the SA was able to compare it to the blush bag in stock...but blush isn't even being sold right now. So I don't see how Macy's would have blush. It looks like blush in the ebay pics but since she titled it Ballet I thought it was just the lighting. I am waiting for pictures, but she is letting me cancel my order if I don't want it anymore.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Very intrigued to hear what pink this is if its not ballet, blossom or blush?! Sounds suspicious to me. Would hold out, surely she should know what colour she's selling?



So she sent me more pics..it looked like dark khaki. She must have thought there was a pink undertone, so she just refunded me. The hunt continues for my spring bag


----------



## Suz82

Pinkalicious said:


> So she sent me more pics..it looked like dark khaki. She must have thought there was a pink undertone, so she just refunded me. The hunt continues for my spring bag




What an ordeal for you, glad she let you cancel, I say go for the lilac [emoji171][emoji253]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> So she sent me more pics..it looked like dark khaki. She must have thought there was a pink undertone, so she just refunded me. The hunt continues for my spring bag



Really glad to hear she refunded you P! Sounds like an honest seller. Are you more keen on ballet or lilac now?


----------



## MDT

Pinkalicious said:


> So she sent me more pics..it looked like dark khaki. She must have thought there was a pink undertone, so she just refunded me. The hunt continues for my spring bag



Sorry to hear that. I'm glad she refunded you though. I'm with the others, go get lilac


----------



## Pinkalicious

Suz82 said:


> What an ordeal for you, glad she let you cancel, I say go for the lilac [emoji171][emoji253]





DiamondsForever said:


> Really glad to hear she refunded you P! Sounds like an honest seller. Are you more keen on ballet or lilac now?





MDT said:


> Sorry to hear that. I'm glad she refunded you though. I'm with the others, go get lilac



Thanks all  It's hard to find honest sellers on ebay these days, I'm glad she worked with me. I went to Macy's yesterday to scope out ballet and lilac. I am still undecided! I like the neutrality of lilac but I still want a pink bag since I got rid of all of my pink bags. Ballet is also neutral enough too I think.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks all  It's hard to find honest sellers on ebay these days, I'm glad she worked with me. I went to Macy's yesterday to scope out ballet and lilac. I am still undecided! I like the neutrality of lilac but I still want a pink bag since I got rid of all of my pink bags. Ballet is also neutral enough too I think.



 a neutral pink bag goes with literally everything. A must have I think.  jmo.


----------



## DiamondsForever

I want a small purse to use with my smaller MK bags. Which one do you like best? One MK, one not.

http://www.tedbaker.com/uk/Womens/A...ns-mini-leather-purse-White/p/127193-99-WHITE

http://m.houseoffraser.co.uk/Michae...metallic+coin+purse/229412705,default,pd.html


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> I want a small purse to use with my smaller MK bags. Which one do you like best? One MK, one not.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tedbaker.com/uk/Womens/A...ns-mini-leather-purse-White/p/127193-99-WHITE
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.houseoffraser.co.uk/Michae...metallic+coin+purse/229412705,default,pd.html




Ok I'm totally loving that Ted baker one! I'm all about prints and colorful things for the insides of my bags. The MK is cute but I'm digging the other one much more. I have a coach coin purse in a wildflower print that just makes me happy every time I pull her out or look into my purse!


----------



## Suz82

The print on the ted baker is gorgeous but I'm still sucked in by the sparkly ballet [emoji7]


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> I want a small purse to use with my smaller MK bags. Which one do you like best? One MK, one not.
> 
> http://www.tedbaker.com/uk/Womens/A...ns-mini-leather-purse-White/p/127193-99-WHITE
> 
> http://m.houseoffraser.co.uk/Michae...metallic+coin+purse/229412705,default,pd.html



I absolutely love the Ted Baker wallet. It's gorgeous and perfect for the warmer months....


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Ok I'm totally loving that Ted baker one! I'm all about prints and colorful things for the insides of my bags. The MK is cute but I'm digging the other one much more. I have a coach coin purse in a wildflower print that just makes me happy every time I pull her out or look into my purse!





Suz82 said:


> The print on the ted baker is gorgeous but I'm still sucked in by the sparkly ballet [emoji7]





keishapie1973 said:


> I absolutely love the Ted Baker wallet. It's gorgeous and perfect for the warmer months....



Thanks girls, you've all given me more to think about  I'm loving both! Going to be hard to decide. They both tone with Pale Pink, Dark Dune, Blush and possible Dove.....


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> I want a small purse to use with my smaller MK bags. Which one do you like best? One MK, one not.
> 
> http://www.tedbaker.com/uk/Womens/A...ns-mini-leather-purse-White/p/127193-99-WHITE
> 
> http://m.houseoffraser.co.uk/Michae...metallic+coin+purse/229412705,default,pd.html


The Ted Baker one is gorgeous and so unique!  I'd personally go with that one.


----------



## Ness7386

I want this Essex.  I just saw it on sale in MK Store for $141.


----------



## Ness7386

Ness7386 said:


> I want this Essex.  I just saw it on sale in MK Store for $141.


I'm going to have to return either my med Selma or my large Campbell to get it though.  What do you all think.


----------



## Suz82

Ness7386 said:


> I'm going to have to return either my med Selma or my large Campbell to get it though.  What do you all think.




I'd return the Campbell but only as I'm not so much a fan of the print as I am the Selma but it depends what you like the most [emoji1]


----------



## Ness7386

Suz82 said:


> I'd return the Campbell but only as I'm not so much a fan of the print as I am the Selma but it depends what you like the most [emoji1]



I do love the print and the size of the Campbell, but I don't like that the handles dont have a metal hinge. The leather where the handles attach to the bag is getting bent and creased.  The handles don't lay down, they're in the way, when you use the shoulder strap.

The Selma is beautiful, but just too small. I dont think I will use it much.
Maybe I should return both.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> I want this Essex.  I just saw it on sale in MK Store for $141.



Great bag and price!!! Love it! This will go with a lot! Please do a reveal if you end up getting.

I would return the Campbell. If you're not feeling the Selma either, return that one too. There will always be more.


----------



## Ness7386

BeachBagGal said:


> Great bag and price!!! Love it! This will go with a lot! Please do a reveal if you end up getting.
> 
> I would return the Campbell. If you're not feeling the Selma either, return that one too. There will always be more.



I think I will return both.  Selma's aren't going away are they?


----------



## ubo22

Ness7386 said:


> I think I will return both.  Selma's aren't going away are they?


Based on your comments, I'd definitely return the Campbell.  If the Selma is too small for you and won't get much use, I'd return it, too.  If you're planning for a large Selma in the future, MK just stopped making them.


----------



## Ness7386

ubo22 said:


> Based on your comments, I'd definitely return the Campbell.  If the Selma is too small for you and won't get much use, I'd return it, too.  If you're planning for a large Selma in the future, MK just stopped making them.



I returned both the Selma & the Campbell but got to the MK Store too late and missed out on the Essex.  I did get this Kate Spade though.


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> The Ted Baker one is gorgeous and so unique!  I'd personally go with that one.



I'm agree, am very taken with the print. It'll tone nicely with all sorts of neutral bags!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> I returned both the Selma & the Campbell but got to the MK Store too late and missed out on the Essex.  I did get this Kate Spade though.




Ahh bummer! Glad you found a cute KS. [emoji3]


----------



## Suz82

Ness7386 said:


> I returned both the Selma & the Campbell but got to the MK Store too late and missed out on the Essex.  I did get this Kate Spade though.




Shame about the Essex but that's a lovely bag you got too


----------



## cdtracing

DiamondsForever said:


> I want a small purse to use with my smaller MK bags. Which one do you like best? One MK, one not.
> 
> http://www.tedbaker.com/uk/Womens/A...ns-mini-leather-purse-White/p/127193-99-WHITE
> 
> http://m.houseoffraser.co.uk/Michae...metallic+coin+purse/229412705,default,pd.html



I love the Ted Baker!  It's so pretty!


----------



## cdtracing

Ness7386 said:


> I returned both the Selma & the Campbell but got to the MK Store too late and missed out on the Essex.  I did get this Kate Spade though.



Sorry to hear you missed the Essex but your KS is beautiful.


----------



## Ness7386

cdtracing said:


> Sorry to hear you missed the Essex but your KS is beautiful.


Thx


----------



## Ness7386

Thx ladies


----------



## ubo22

Ness7386 said:


> I returned both the Selma & the Campbell but got to the MK Store too late and missed out on the Essex.  I did get this Kate Spade though.


I, too, noticed that the Essex sold out.  However, your KS is beautiful.


----------



## Ness7386

ubo22 said:


> I, too, noticed that the Essex sold out.  However, your KS is beautiful.



I called the MK Store yesterday and they had five in stock, but I got there just as they were closing.  I spent too much time at the KS Outlet store.  I'm sure it they still be available on Monday, but the extra 25% will be over.


----------



## andral5

Ness7386 said:


> I returned both the Selma & the Campbell but got to the MK Store too late and missed out on the Essex.  I did get this Kate Spade though.



Absolutely lovely!! Enjoy it!


----------



## Ness7386

Thx!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Ness7386 said:


> I returned both the Selma & the Campbell but got to the MK Store too late and missed out on the Essex.  I did get this Kate Spade though.



That's cute like how the handles stay down.


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> I want a small purse to use with my smaller MK bags. Which one do you like best? One MK, one not.
> 
> http://www.tedbaker.com/uk/Womens/A...ns-mini-leather-purse-White/p/127193-99-WHITE
> 
> http://m.houseoffraser.co.uk/Michae...metallic+coin+purse/229412705,default,pd.html



Both are super cute but i am with the crowd on the Ted Baker, the print just screams spring/summer...


----------



## keishapie1973

Here it is...


----------



## melissatrv

keishapie1973 said:


> Here it is...



Thank you!

I could not seem to find this

I want a Blossom Selma, waiting for the end of summer clearance when it is marked down to about $180.  I think I will be able to snag it for around that price.  That is unless I am thoroughly enchanted by the fall bag colors then all bets are off!


----------



## cdtracing

I am wanting a black & white color block leather tote.  It does not have to be a MK bag but I want something well made & large.  I'm going to be wearing a lot of black/white combinations this summer.  Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## laurelenas

I want a Selma stud medium messenger in Cement [emoji7]


----------



## keishapie1973

I want a bag in dusty rose. I should have gotten something when they all went on clearance....


----------



## Bagmagnate15

I definitely want the Michael Kors Charlton

There is a fantastic one up for auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/172237761643

I hoep it doesn't go to high I love the leather crossbody with the logos


----------



## CoachMaven

keishapie1973 said:


> I want a bag in dusty rose. I should have gotten something when they all went on clearance....



I have the large Greenwich grab bag in this color, it is a great neutral, darker pink. I hope you find something in it, it is a great, versatile color. 

I just bought a new to me large Ashbury tote on Tradesy for a terrific price. I have been looking high and low for a slouchy, sides can collapse into it, brown leather tote for travel. Never even knew this style existed! I am so excited to get it, it is in Luggage brown.


----------



## keishapie1973

CoachMaven said:


> I have the large Greenwich grab bag in this color, it is a great neutral, darker pink. I hope you find something in it, it is a great, versatile color.
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a new to me large Ashbury tote on Tradesy for a terrific price. I have been looking high and low for a slouchy, sides can collapse into it, brown leather tote for travel. Never even knew this style existed! I am so excited to get it, it is in Luggage brown.




I just found a new dusty rose Cindy on eBay at a great price. I'm excited to receive it. I sell a lot on eBay but I haven't bought a bag on there in a decade....[emoji2]


----------



## Stephg

CoachMaven said:


> I have the large Greenwich grab bag in this color, it is a great neutral, darker pink. I hope you find something in it, it is a great, versatile color.
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a new to me large Ashbury tote on Tradesy for a terrific price. I have been looking high and low for a slouchy, sides can collapse into it, brown leather tote for travel. Never even knew this style existed! I am so excited to get it, it is in Luggage brown.




Dusty rose Greenwich! That's what I'm looking for but cannot find. So pretty!


----------



## laurelenas

I also want something in Blossom. I got the medium Cynthia from Macy's at a great price today, but I'll wait to get a shipping confirmation before I get too excited.


----------



## Hermezzy

Ness7386 said:


> I returned both the Selma & the Campbell but got to the MK Store too late and missed out on the Essex.  I did get this Kate Spade though.


Very pretty- love the quilting and shiny silver hardware!


----------



## StopHammertime

I just ordered a black Selma stud satchel and the black Hamilton quilted bag... So excited for those to arrive and round out my collection.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

OMG!!! I just stumbled over this GORGEOUS MK Jet Set Traveler in blossom! Just couldn't help myself and I bought it! I absolutely LOVE it!!


----------



## Hollywood H

StopHammertime said:


> I just ordered a black Selma stud satchel and the black Hamilton quilted bag... So excited for those to arrive and round out my collection.



That sounds like a great addition to you collection.


----------



## Nan246

Norwegian Girl said:


> OMG!!! I just stumbled over this GORGEOUS MK Jet Set Traveler in blossom! Just couldn't help myself and I bought it! I absolutely LOVE it!!



Love this! And in blossom too. Very cute! Enjoy!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Nan246 said:


> Love this! And in blossom too. Very cute! Enjoy!



Thank you! Had her with me now while running errands, and I love her! Both practical and beautiful!


----------



## CK22

I think I really want a Collins next. Not sure what colour, the cement is nice but would show up too many marks for me I think. I still love the Ava also. Too many choices and not enough spending money


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I think I'm getting close to bagcontent again,  but I might consider getting a sutton in Ballet or something close to that.  I've always wanted a sutton and now that they are discontinued I have to realize that I might never get it...


----------



## Suz82

Norwegian Girl said:


> I think I'm getting close to bagcontent again,  but I might consider getting a sutton in Ballet or something close to that.  I've always wanted a sutton and now that they are discontinued I have to realize that I might never get it...



Sutton in ballet is so gorgeous and feminine. I honestly could have every colour Sutton and not get bored x


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Suz82 said:


> Sutton in ballet is so gorgeous and feminine. I honestly could have every colour Sutton and not get bored x


 It seems to be sold out everywhere...


----------



## Suz82

Norwegian Girl said:


> It seems to be sold out everywhere...



There's lots on eBay, I saw a some good deals on ones. They are in the US but ship to Europe x


----------



## Fendilove

Just ordered a black Dillon (small) with SHW..... anyone else have this bag? pics? just want an idea of how much can possibly fit in it and it's too small...


----------



## Stephg

Fendilove said:


> Just ordered a black Dillon (small) with SHW..... anyone else have this bag? pics? just want an idea of how much can possibly fit in it and it's too small...



I'm curious too! I see it on sale!


----------



## smileydimples

I want something in ballet or blush but of course they are gone I wonder if any new colors will look like them


----------



## Norwegian Girl

smileydimples said:


> I want something in ballet or blush but of course they are gone I wonder if any new colors will look like them


 These colors are still being sold in Norway, they just marked the medium Selma down 30%. Thinking about grabbing it..


----------



## smileydimples

Norwegian Girl said:


> These colors are still being sold in Norway, they just marked the medium Selma down 30%. Thinking about grabbing it..


So lucky!!! I wish they were still in my store


----------



## chasy093

I just ordered a medium black riley!! can't wait!!!


----------



## coral259

Right now im dying for a medium greenwich satchel, medium greenwich bucket (and maybe a small bucket too)


----------



## CoachMaven

Fendilove said:


> Just ordered a black Dillon (small) with SHW..... anyone else have this bag? pics? just want an idea of how much can possibly fit in it and it's too small...



Have you gotten your Small Dillon yet? I am considering this bag too and was wondering how small it truly is.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

smileydimples said:


> I want something in ballet or blush but of course they are gone I wonder if any new colors will look like them


My Sema in ballet came yesterday! Grab this color if you can!


----------



## smileydimples

Norwegian Girl said:


> My Sema in ballet came yesterday! Grab this color if you can!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404119


I love it!! I'm trying desperately to find one


----------



## chasy093

Norwegian Girl said:


> My Sema in ballet came yesterday! Grab this color if you can!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404119


Nice colour!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Seems like my MK shoppingspree isn't over quite yet... As it turns out, I got a nice refund on my tax this summer, so I can enduldge myself in some serious shopping.. I just ordered the NS Cynthia in ballet with silver hardware. Love this neutral color! Free shipping and return within 30 days, gives me plenty of time to see if this bag makes it worth having two different bags in same color. It was on 50%, and I love this color ( which is very hard to get), and this one is silver while my Selma is with gold hardware. I think silver in this bag is a good idea due to the constant movement of the rings. I suspect the gold would rub of very fast. I've wanted a Cynthia for a long time, but put it off because I remember some of you saying you didn't like the handles, the sound they made etc? Tried to find that thread, but couldn't see it. Guess I have to see this for myself


----------



## keishapie1973

Norwegian Girl said:


> Seems like my MK shoppingspree isn't over quite yet... As it turns out, I got a nice refund on my tax this summer, so I can enduldge myself in some serious shopping.. I just ordered the NS Cynthia in ballet with silver hardware. Love this neutral color! Free shipping and return within 30 days, gives me plenty of time to see if this bag makes it worth having two different bags in same color. It was on 50%, and I love this color ( which is very hard to get), and this one is silver while my Selma is with gold hardware. I think silver in this bag is a good idea due to the constant movement of the rings. I suspect the gold would rub of very fast. I've wanted a Cynthia for a long time, but put it off because I remember some of you saying you didn't like the handles, the sound they made etc? Tried to find that thread, but couldn't see it. Guess I have to see this for myself
> View attachment 3405046



I've looked at the Cynthia a few times but never ordered because of reading the same complaints. However, whenever I see it being carried, I always give it a second look. It's gorgeous....


----------



## smileydimples

Norwegian Girl said:


> Seems like my MK shoppingspree isn't over quite yet... As it turns out, I got a nice refund on my tax this summer, so I can enduldge myself in some serious shopping.. I just ordered the NS Cynthia in ballet with silver hardware. Love this neutral color! Free shipping and return within 30 days, gives me plenty of time to see if this bag makes it worth having two different bags in same color. It was on 50%, and I love this color ( which is very hard to get), and this one is silver while my Selma is with gold hardware. I think silver in this bag is a good idea due to the constant movement of the rings. I suspect the gold would rub of very fast. I've wanted a Cynthia for a long time, but put it off because I remember some of you saying you didn't like the handles, the sound they made etc? Tried to find that thread, but couldn't see it. Guess I have to see this for myself
> View attachment 3405046


What store did you find her at? Love it!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I found it at Norwegian store


----------



## smileydimples

Norwegian Girl said:


> I found it at Norwegian store


Oh how I wish they shipped to US lucky girl


----------



## Stephg

Just saw a dusty blue studded ava online.... Edgy and beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## Suz82

Stephg said:


> Just saw a dusty blue studded ava online.... Edgy and beautiful! [emoji7]



Sounds lovely [emoji170]


----------



## CoachMaven

I ordered the Jet Set Top Zip Tote in celadon on super sale. I have always wants a mint color bag, and I've also always wanted one of these totes, so hopefully it is love at first sight!


----------



## Ninus

Norwegian Girl said:


> These colors are still being sold in Norway, they just marked the medium Selma down 30%. Thinking about grabbing it..



Where disse you find it? I'm looking at several different norwegian pages,  but can't fins it. Wold love some guiding; -)


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Ninus said:


> Where disse you find it? I'm looking at several different norwegian pages,  but can't fins it. Wold love some guiding; -)


 Zalando had 30% off Selma in ballet. I say "had" because it was so old out before I got to it. After I got mine,  it was back in stock.   I don't know how it is right now though.


----------



## Ninus

Norwegian Girl said:


> Zalando had 30% off Selma in ballet. I say "had" because it was so old out before I got to it. After I got mine,  it was back in stock.   I don't know how it is right now though.


Thank you. I will have a look. I really would love to have it, but I'm afraid my husband wouldn't like it if i got it :-/ Just got home from an expensive holiday and bills to show for it. But I probably wouldn't find it again..


----------



## maisonindigo

The more I look at Greenwich Bucket Bags, the cuter they get, and the more I feel I NEED to get one! The bucket style is nothing like any other bag I own, so it would be something nice and different!
Currently eyeing one online in Dusty Rose, but not sure about that colour because I've never seen it in person, and in pictures it seems to range from looking brown to deep pink to mauve/purple. I do want it, but I am hesitant!

Also really liking the idea of a bag in a pretty pale pink, something like ballet or blossom would be super cute.


----------



## reginaPhalange

maisonindigo said:


> The more I look at Greenwich Bucket Bags, the cuter they get, and the more I feel I NEED to get one! The bucket style is nothing like any other bag I own, so it would be something nice and different!
> Currently eyeing one online in Dusty Rose, but not sure about that colour because I've never seen it in person, and in pictures it seems to range from looking brown to deep pink to mauve/purple. I do want it, but I am hesitant!
> 
> Also really liking the idea of a bag in a pretty pale pink, something like ballet or blossom would be super cute.


Dusty Rose is really pretty in person! I owned a bag in this colour and the way the colour changed depending on the lighting reminds me of DD because it does the same thing. The best way for me to describe it is that it reminded me of a nude pink-brown lipstick in natural light and indoors the mauve came through much more. Hope that helps!


----------



## maisonindigo

reginaPhalange said:


> Dusty Rose is really pretty in person! I owned a bag in this colour and the way the colour changed depending on the lighting reminds me of DD because it does the same thing. The best way for me to describe it is that it reminded me of a nude pink-brown lipstick in natural light and indoors the mauve came through much more. Hope that helps!



After looking at more pictures of DR coloured bags, I think I'm pretty much sold on it haha. I know exactly what you mean about Dark Dune looking different depending on the lighting, so that explains why Dusty Rose looks so different picture to picture. But either way it looks like a very gorgeous colour, and looks like it could be quite versatile too. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Stephg

maisonindigo said:


> The more I look at Greenwich Bucket Bags, the cuter they get, and the more I feel I NEED to get one! The bucket style is nothing like any other bag I own, so it would be something nice and different!
> Currently eyeing one online in Dusty Rose, but not sure about that colour because I've never seen it in person, and in pictures it seems to range from looking brown to deep pink to mauve/purple. I do want it, but I am hesitant!
> 
> Also really liking the idea of a bag in a pretty pale pink, something like ballet or blossom would be super cute.



I agree with the above post. Dusty rose is beautiful, I have it in a jet set crossbody and absolutely love it. It's a nice neutral type shade I would say.


----------



## reginaPhalange

maisonindigo said:


> After looking at more pictures of DR coloured bags, I think I'm pretty much sold on it haha. I know exactly what you mean about Dark Dune looking different depending on the lighting, so that explains why Dusty Rose looks so different picture to picture. But either way it looks like a very gorgeous colour, and looks like it could be quite versatile too. Thanks for your help!


It's such a pretty colour especially since I wear a lot of neutrals it adds a great hint of colour but it isn't vibrant so it can also be used as a neutral. Glad I could help[emoji5]


----------



## melissatrv

Small Jet Set Tote (so glad this is back) in Plum!  Wondering if we will see more bags in this color for fall


----------



## reginaPhalange

melissatrv said:


> Small Jet Set Tote (so glad this is back) in Plum!  Wondering if we will see more bags in this color for fall
> View attachment 3408437


I just saw this colour online yesterday for the first time while trying to gift shop for a couple of people. It's such a nice plum colour[emoji7] I have a small zip card case by another brand in this exact colour that I use to carry my student ID and some subway tokens in which adds a nice pop of colour to my neutral totes!


----------



## smileydimples

melissatrv said:


> Small Jet Set Tote (so glad this is back) in Plum!  Wondering if we will see more bags in this color for fall
> View attachment 3408437


I'm really hoping this has a lot of purple tones.. I love purple so much ...


----------



## CoachMaven

maisonindigo said:


> The more I look at Greenwich Bucket Bags, the cuter they get, and the more I feel I NEED to get one! The bucket style is nothing like any other bag I own, so it would be something nice and different!
> Currently eyeing one online in Dusty Rose, but not sure about that colour because I've never seen it in person, and in pictures it seems to range from looking brown to deep pink to mauve/purple. I do want it, but I am hesitant!
> 
> Also really liking the idea of a bag in a pretty pale pink, something like ballet or blossom would be super cute.


I have both a medium Greenwich bucket bag (which I am currently sporting, and LOVE in optic white) and I have a large Greenwich Grab Bag in the Dusty Rose. It is a beautiful color, I get a lot of compliments when I wear it. It does have a taupe/rose color to it, but there is also gray undertones. It is a great neutral pink bag. Goes with black and browns.


----------



## beliveindestiny

so sad. just as I was about to buy the small portia in plum from the MK site...it disappeared. =( =(


----------



## Fendilove

CoachMaven said:


> Have you gotten your Small Dillon yet? I am considering this bag too and was wondering how small it truly is.


Sorry, I just saw this message now, and yes I did get the black Dillon and it's much smaller then the medium Selma. I think I posted pics in another thread, will try and find them. I could fit the essentials but nothing else. It's a great bag to use as a crossbody or off the shoulder with the long strap because it has handles! I am finding the bag a bit stiff, difficult to get in and out if you pack it....otherwise it's a great bag... I don't know how the medium/large is to compare...


----------



## Mimi_marie

I'm thinking another Selma. Either in DR or DD. I'm leaning more towards the DR but still unsure. But reading the posts on here kinda helped more! I like that it is kinda like a unique neutral!


----------



## Hollywood H

I want either a Collins or a Cynthia in cement next, small or medium size.


----------



## Kelly M

Drooling over a large Selma in luggage, but also the medium stud Selma in cement and ballet... Just not sure I like the gunmetal hardware on the cement color  Anyone have a mod photo of it?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Kelly M said:


> Drooling over a large Selma in luggage, but also the medium stud Selma in cement and ballet... Just not sure I like the gunmetal hardware on the cement color  Anyone have a mod photo of it?


I don't think I've ever seen MK's gunmetal hardware so pictures would be appreciated! Also, you can't go wrong with a bag in Luggage with the GHW, the combo is beautiful. I bought a Jet Set tote in that colour as a gift for someone last year and the large Selma for myself.


----------



## Kelly M

reginaPhalange said:


> I don't think I've ever seen MK's gunmetal hardware so pictures would be appreciated! Also, you can't go wrong with a bag in Luggage with the GHW, the combo is beautiful. I bought a Jet Set tote in that colour as a gift for someone last year and the large Selma for myself.


I think the luggage color is just impeccable, perfect for any season in my opinion  I hope someone is able to post a photo of the gunmetal hardware for us!


----------



## keishapie1973

Kelly M said:


> Drooling over a large Selma in luggage, but also the medium stud Selma in cement and ballet... Just not sure I like the gunmetal hardware on the cement color  Anyone have a mod photo of it?





reginaPhalange said:


> I don't think I've ever seen MK's gunmetal hardware so pictures would be appreciated! Also, you can't go wrong with a bag in Luggage with the GHW, the combo is beautiful. I bought a Jet Set tote in that colour as a gift for someone last year and the large Selma for myself.



Link to cement Selma with gunmetal hardware.....
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/which-mk-are-you-carrying-today.700253/page-475#post-30484058


----------



## keishapie1973

And another one.....

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/which-mk-are-you-carrying-today.700253/page-457#post-30409738


----------



## Kelly M

keishapie1973 said:


> And another one.....
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/which-mk-are-you-carrying-today.700253/page-457#post-30409738


Actually doesn't look as weird as I had pictured it in my head! Thanks 
I wonder if I'd still like it with all the stud detailing in gunmetal though...


----------



## reginaPhalange

With summer coming to an end, hopefully we'll see more of these shades for fall as well as some new styles


----------



## HesitantShopper

reginaPhalange said:


> With summer coming to an end, hopefully we'll see more of these shades for fall as well as some new styles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429323



Yes, i am kinda longing for deeper, richer colors.. the pastels are nice but tough for day to day.


----------



## Kelly M

reginaPhalange said:


> With summer coming to an end, hopefully we'll see more of these shades for fall as well as some new styles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429323


That middle red color is so gorgeous!


----------



## reginaPhalange

HesitantShopper said:


> Yes, i am kinda longing for deeper, richer colors.. the pastels are nice but tough for day to day.


Yes, I love that I don't have to worry about these colours getting dirty and they're not loud or bright so they're easier to integrate into my wardrobe.


Kelly M said:


> That middle red color is so gorgeous!


It's so hard to find a true red that doesn't have pink or orange undertones! Hopefully we get a nice burgundy similar to last year's merlot.


----------



## Kelly M

reginaPhalange said:


> It's so hard to find a true red that doesn't have pink or orange undertones! Hopefully we get a nice burgundy similar to last year's merlot.


Seriously! So true. I agree.


----------



## Sarah03

I've been wanting this bag for ages & it went on sale at Macy's- The Zoe! The leather on MMK quilted bags is phenomenal. I can't wait for it to arrive! 
Macy's has some great deals this weekend. Lots of bags are marked waaayy down.


----------



## jeep317

Sarah03 said:


> I've been wanting this bag for ages & it went on sale at Macy's- The Zoe! The leather on MMK quilted bags is phenomenal. I can't wait for it to arrive!
> Macy's has some great deals this weekend. Lots of bags are marked waaayy down.
> View attachment 3432800


I saw this too, love it! I've been searching for reviews & coming up empty. Does no one have this already!

Snagged the dark dune & lilac jet set totes from Macy's today!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> I've been wanting this bag for ages & it went on sale at Macy's- The Zoe! The leather on MMK quilted bags is phenomenal. I can't wait for it to arrive!
> Macy's has some great deals this weekend. Lots of bags are marked waaayy down.
> View attachment 3432800



Lemme know what you think! Leather looks yummy. I was eyeing the smaller crossbody one.


----------



## cdtracing

I'm really liking the Mercer in the new green called Moss.  I just wish the large Mercer came in this color.  And I really want this green pom pom!!


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> Lemme know what you think! Leather looks yummy. I was eyeing the smaller crossbody one.



Will do! I had the Sloan & Susannah in this leather previously & I loved it, but the styles didn't work for me. I'm hoping this hobo shape will be a winner!


----------



## reginaPhalange

cdtracing said:


> I'm really liking the Mercer in the new green called Moss.  I just wish the large Mercer came in this color.  And I really want this green pom pom!!
> 
> View attachment 3433216


That's such a beautiful green[emoji7]


----------



## paula3boys

reginaPhalange said:


> With summer coming to an end, hopefully we'll see more of these shades for fall as well as some new styles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429323





cdtracing said:


> I'm really liking the Mercer in the new green called Moss.  I just wish the large Mercer came in this color.  And I really want this green pom pom!!
> 
> View attachment 3433216



I hope to see all of the colors in pom poms!


----------



## cdtracing

paula3boys said:


> I hope to see all of the colors in pom poms!



The Mercer Tote also comes in Admiral, Brick, Antique Rose, & Oyster.  I'm really liking the Admiral & the Brick colors.  I'm really hoping to see pom poms in these shades.  MK has a Plum shade that looks good too.  I'm so looking forward to these new colors!!!


----------



## paula3boys

cdtracing said:


> The Mercer Tote also comes in Admiral, Brick, Antique Rose, & Oyster.  I'm really liking the Admiral & the Brick colors.  I'm really hoping to see pom poms in these shades.  MK has a Plum shade that looks good too.  I'm so looking forward to these new colors!!!



What's difference between admiral and navy?


----------



## cdtracing

paula3boys said:


> What's difference between admiral and navy?



It is Navy but I've only seen it in pictures of pebble leather bags.  Navy in pebble leather looks different to me than navy in Saffiano.  It looks like a deeper, richer shade of navy.  I have navy in Saffiano & I'm wondering if this will be a different version if it's in soft pebble leather.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I'm not a fan of green. I own nothing in green, but this delightful Moss green makes my heart skip a beat. What a gorgeous warm green! Can't wait to go to the flagstore and take a look....


----------



## reginaPhalange

Norwegian Girl said:


> I'm not a fan of green. I own nothing in green, but this delightful Moss green makes my heart skip a beat. What a gorgeous warm green! Can't wait to go to the flagstore and take a look....


I never thought I'd own a green bag either but last year I purchased a gorgeous dark forest green wallet and a few months ago I purchased a similar rich, dark green crossbody. I wear lots of neutrals so it adds a nice touch while complementing my overall outfit. Never say never, that Moss green is super pretty, can't wait to see everyone's fall reveals!


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> I'm not a fan of green. I own nothing in green, but this delightful Moss green makes my heart skip a beat. What a gorgeous warm green! Can't wait to go to the flagstore and take a look....


Green goes incredibly well with browns.  I love carrying my large malachite Selma when I'm wearing mostly browns.  You should give it a look and see.


----------



## keishapie1973

I'm excited to see moss and plum. I absolutely adore both colors. I purchased a bag in a similar shade of green last year and I'm open to buying another....


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Green goes incredibly well with browns.  I love carrying my large malachite Selma when I'm wearing mostly browns.  You should give it a look and see.


 I definately will. I'm heading for the west coast of Norway late September, so when reading that Moss and Admiral will be released around that time, I hope to see them both in RL.


----------



## jeep317

Macy's delivers quick! But now the debate begins. I don't need 3 similar bags, lol, but all are beautiful. The siggy IS slightly different than the saff ones...





The lighting is terrible in here but that is Dark Dune & Lavender. I'm thinking the siggy & 1 saffiano are keepers, but which one? The struggle is real! Opinions?


----------



## Kelly M

jeep317 said:


> I'm thinking the siggy & 1 saffiano are keepers, but which one? The struggle is real! Opinions?


My answer depends on whether or not you already have either of those colors in different bag styles and what tones your wardrobe has... The DD will definitely be easier to wear since it's a versatile neutral and can be worn during any season. The lavender is definitely more restricting imo.


----------



## HeatherL

jeep317 said:


> Macy's delivers quick! But now the debate begins. I don't need 3 similar bags, lol, but all are beautiful. The siggy IS slightly different than the saff ones...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighting is terrible in here but that is Dark Dune & Lavender. I'm thinking the siggy & 1 saffiano are keepers, but which one? The struggle is real! Opinions?



Beautiful bags! But if you are keeping the signature, I'd keep lilac as well.  DD is gorgeous but I see it as in the brown family which signature covers.  Good luck deciding as they are all great bags!


----------



## Stephg

jeep317 said:


> Macy's delivers quick! But now the debate begins. I don't need 3 similar bags, lol, but all are beautiful. The siggy IS slightly different than the saff ones...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighting is terrible in here but that is Dark Dune & Lavender. I'm thinking the siggy & 1 saffiano are keepers, but which one? The struggle is real! Opinions?



I'd say DD - I prefer to buy colours I can wear all year round. But that's my personal preference. I'm in Canada with yucky gross winters so wouldn't dare wear a light colour! Lol good luck deciding, both are beautiful colours.... Is keep all 3 an option?


----------



## reginaPhalange

jeep317 said:


> Macy's delivers quick! But now the debate begins. I don't need 3 similar bags, lol, but all are beautiful. The siggy IS slightly different than the saff ones...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighting is terrible in here but that is Dark Dune & Lavender. I'm thinking the siggy & 1 saffiano are keepers, but which one? The struggle is real! Opinions?


DD is a beautiful year-round neutral that suits anyone. As for the other two they depend on your personal preference since monogram and coloured bags are not necessarily everyone's cup of tea, therefore our opinions may be biased. Try running through some of these scenarios: do they match/complement a minimum of 5 or 10 outfits; would you find it difficult to just grab them and go without thinking if they clash or look odd with your outfit; which bag would you regret returning the most if you returned all 3 today; assuming they were a good deal, would you have bought them if they were more expensive; is this a functional style or are you compromising what you carry. These are just some quick questions I ask myself when purchasing bags lately because I've purchased many bags that have gone unused and just taken up space. That being said, you may decide to keep all 3 because they serve different purposes for you!


----------



## ubo22

jeep317 said:


> Macy's delivers quick! But now the debate begins. I don't need 3 similar bags, lol, but all are beautiful. The siggy IS slightly different than the saff ones...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighting is terrible in here but that is Dark Dune & Lavender. I'm thinking the siggy & 1 saffiano are keepers, but which one? The struggle is real! Opinions?


I'm not a big monogram bag person, so I would personally keep the dark dune and lavender ones.  If you plan on keeping the signature tote, which can be used year round, then I'd also keep the lavender tote which is a seasonal color and could be used more in  the spring/summer.  This conclusion pains me because I love the dark dune tote, personally, and would have trouble letting go of it.


----------



## cny1941

jeep317 said:


> Macy's delivers quick! But now the debate begins. I don't need 3 similar bags, lol, but all are beautiful. The siggy IS slightly different than the saff ones...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighting is terrible in here but that is Dark Dune & Lavender. I'm thinking the siggy & 1 saffiano are keepers, but which one? The struggle is real! Opinions?



It depends on what's in your collection & wardrobe. I personally love the top zip tote. I have two and love to carry them, this bag is practical, easy to carry and beautiful. If you really like this style and colors, keep them both [emoji4]


----------



## jeep317

Thanks, ladies! My wardrobe is pretty casual, jeans & a cute top mostly. I'm fortunate that while I work for a big corporation my area is extremely casual. I was surprised that the lavender is pretty neutral, and purple is my favorite color but I always go for brown bags. This has silver hardware & I prefer white metals over gold usually. Each was about $130, I could keep all 3 but I'm trying to become more selective with my bag hoarding obsession. The funny thing is that I assumed the siggy bag was the same style (Rue La La so limited description) & I was a bit disappointed that it's the triple compartment one that doesn't zip shut. Maybe that's my answer...return the siggy & keep both saff's! I didn't have any saffiano in my collection at all before these.


----------



## Stephg

jeep317 said:


> Thanks, ladies! My wardrobe is pretty casual, jeans & a cute top mostly. I'm fortunate that while I work for a big corporation my area is extremely casual. I was surprised that the lavender is pretty neutral, and purple is my favorite color but I always go for brown bags. This has silver hardware & I prefer white metals over gold usually. Each was about $130, I could keep all 3 but I'm trying to become more selective with my bag hoarding obsession. The funny thing is that I assumed the siggy bag was the same style (Rue La La so limited description) & I was a bit disappointed that it's the triple compartment one that doesn't zip shut. Maybe that's my answer...return the siggy & keep both saff's! I didn't have any saffiano in my collection at all before these.



That's what I would do too. I prefer zipper on top.


----------



## HesitantShopper

jeep317 said:


> Macy's delivers quick! But now the debate begins. I don't need 3 similar bags, lol, but all are beautiful. The siggy IS slightly different than the saff ones...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighting is terrible in here but that is Dark Dune & Lavender. I'm thinking the siggy & 1 saffiano are keepers, but which one? The struggle is real! Opinions?



For myself? i'd keep the lavender for spring/summer and switch to DD for fall/winter but then generally i am not a siggy fan and i prefer the more E/W styling of the non-signature styles. GL deciding!!


----------



## MDT

jeep317 said:


> Thanks, ladies! My wardrobe is pretty casual, jeans & a cute top mostly. I'm fortunate that while I work for a big corporation my area is extremely casual. I was surprised that the lavender is pretty neutral, and purple is my favorite color but I always go for brown bags. This has silver hardware & I prefer white metals over gold usually. Each was about $130, I could keep all 3 but I'm trying to become more selective with my bag hoarding obsession. The funny thing is that I assumed the siggy bag was the same style (Rue La La so limited description) & I was a bit disappointed that it's the triple compartment one that doesn't zip shut. Maybe that's my answer...return the siggy & keep both saff's! I didn't have any saffiano in my collection at all before these.



I would keep both saffiano bags. Seems like you're already finding cons with the signature bag. You may regret giving up one of those others for it later down the road. The way I originally looked at it, since two are brown (essentially), I'd only keep one of those and keep the lilac. I think it'd be pointless to keep the DD and the signature since both are brown.


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> Lemme know what you think! Leather looks yummy. I was eyeing the smaller crossbody one.





Sarah03 said:


> Will do! I had the Sloan & Susannah in this leather previously & I loved it, but the styles didn't work for me. I'm hoping this hobo shape will be a winner!



So I received this bag yesterday. The leather is very nice- soft & beautiful; however, I am going to return it. I don't think I'm going to like the way the bag wears over time. It slouches exactly as pictured & creases have already developed after 30 seconds of the bag being on my shoulder. That was my issue with the Sloan, too. The way the chains fit in the top holes made the flap have a "tenting" effect, & I just couldn't get past it. 
Boo. I'll get my pretty quilted bag someday.


----------



## trishachand1982

Love the Dark Dune and Lavender!!!!!  Great choices


----------



## trishachand1982

You can find great deals at
 TJ Maxx on MK bags. 
Just recently I purchased three Mk bags there. 
[emoji162]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> So I received this bag yesterday. The leather is very nice- soft & beautiful; however, I am going to return it. I don't think I'm going to like the way the bag wears over time. It slouches exactly as pictured & creases have already developed after 30 seconds of the bag being on my shoulder. That was my issue with the Sloan, too. The way the chains fit in the top holes made the flap have a "tenting" effect, & I just couldn't get past it.
> Boo. I'll get my pretty quilted bag someday.



I was just wondering if you had gotten the bag. Sorry to hear it was a no go. 

Are you referring to the large Sloan chain shoulder bag?


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> I was just wondering if you had gotten the bag. Sorry to hear it was a no go.
> 
> Are you referring to the large Sloan chain shoulder bag?



No worries. I had the Sloan that was $298 (sometime earlier this year).


----------



## reginaPhalange

trishachand1982 said:


> You can find great deals at
> TJ Maxx on MK bags.
> Just recently I purchased three Mk bags there.
> [emoji162]


I think someone posted an article in another thread about MK no longer selling their products at retailers like TJ Maxx and Macy's because it cuts into their profits and cheapens the brand.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> No worries. I had the Sloan that was $298 (sometime earlier this year).



Ah gotcha. Thanks for heads up.


----------



## smileydimples

I really want something in plum ... Looked at it again today and I really like it. I really like Oyster too.


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> I really want something in plum ... Looked at it again today and I really like it. I really like Oyster too.



Yes, Plum is gorgeous!!


----------



## Stephg

smileydimples said:


> I really want something in plum ... Looked at it again today and I really like it. I really like Oyster too.



Same, I want to get the jet set wallet but hate paying full price! I'm loving that plum.


----------



## laurittzz

smileydimples said:


> I really want something in plum ... Looked at it again today and I really like it. I really like Oyster too.


Plum is such a nice color I just treated myself to the jet set travel wrislet.


----------



## reginaPhalange

laurittzz said:


> Plum is such a nice color I just treated myself to the jet set travel wrislet.


Could you please post pictures? The colour looked really pretty on the website!


----------



## Stephg

reginaPhalange said:


> Could you please post pictures? The colour looked really pretty on the website!



+1 please post pics! I want the same wallet, I love that shade!


----------



## yellamour

i need white Julia shoulder bag, i need ir badly! I can't explain why...


----------



## laurittzz

This is it I think it's a perfect color for fall
	

		
			
		

		
	





reginaPhalange said:


> Could you please post pictures? The colour looked really pretty on the website!


----------



## cdtracing

laurittzz said:


> This is it I think it's a perfect color for fall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440827



This is beautiful!!  And the perfect color to transition into Fall!!


----------



## smileydimples

laurittzz said:


> This is it I think it's a perfect color for fall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440827


Eek that's beautiful


----------



## paula3boys

laurittzz said:


> This is it I think it's a perfect color for fall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440827



Is this true to color? Looks darker than other plum items I saw


----------



## laurittzz

paula3boys said:


> Is this true to color? Looks darker than other plum items I saw


Pretty true to color, I can try to post another picture in the daylight or with flash, it looks a little brighter in person.


----------



## laurittzz

This is whit flash on, hope it helps a little more for anyone that is considering this color.


----------



## keishapie1973

Very pretty color....


----------



## Stephg

laurittzz said:


> This is whit flash on, hope it helps a little more for anyone that is considering this color.
> View attachment 3440958
> View attachment 3440957



Love it, that's the one I want too. I love love love that colour!


----------



## paula3boys

laurittzz said:


> This is whit flash on, hope it helps a little more for anyone that is considering this color.
> View attachment 3440958
> View attachment 3440957


Thanks for extra pics! Is that the style that opens up flat or is it the accordion one? Where did you get it? I did not see it at the MK boutique last week and they couldn't find it online.


----------



## laurittzz

paula3boys said:


> Thanks for extra pics! Is that the style that opens up flat or is it the accordion one? Where did you get it? I did not see it at the MK boutique last week and they couldn't find it online.


This style opens up flat, I got it at the MK boutique. I actually asked the sales associate if they had any and she pulled some from the back. So they might have it still stored in the back if you haven't seen any at your location.


----------



## CoachMaven

Oh, that plum color! The MK site has about 4 bags on there I want in Plum.....decisions, decisions.....


----------



## paula3boys

laurittzz said:


> This style opens up flat, I got it at the MK boutique. I actually asked the sales associate if they had any and she pulled some from the back. So they might have it still stored in the back if you haven't seen any at your location.



I think the SA didn't know what to look at online, but know it wasn't in store based on checking online. I need to see it!


----------



## Quartzite

laurittzz said:


> This is whit flash on, hope it helps a little more for anyone that is considering this color.
> View attachment 3440958
> View attachment 3440957



Oh my goodness!!! I had JUST convinced myself not to get the Plum wallet in favour of Black, and your pictures have completely turned my life upside down! Would you say that under normal lighting, the colour seems to be a type of very deep brown-red? I want to go for a dark neutral colour that will match my Dusty Rose, Blush, and Black bags, and this colour REALLY looks promising!


----------



## laurittzz

Quartzite said:


> Oh my goodness!!! I had JUST convinced myself not to get the Plum wallet in favour of Black, and your pictures have completely turned my life upside down! Would you say that under normal lighting, the colour seems to be a type of very deep brown-red? I want to go for a dark neutral colour that will match my Dusty Rose, Blush, and Black bags, and this colour REALLY looks promising!



I would say its more like a deep purple -red. I think that that color would go nice with your handbags.


----------



## Quartzite

laurittzz said:


> I would say its more like a deep purple -red. I think that that color would go nice with your handbags.


Thanks, laurittzz, you've been very helpful! I really do think it would as well!


----------



## the_baglover

I need a savannah or camille bag for work. Just debating the colour, black or plum? Hmm..


----------



## yellamour

the_baglover said:


> I need a savannah or camille bag for work. Just debating the colour, black or plum? Hmm..


Deffinetly plum! I saw it IRL - perfect! Gorgeous!


----------



## smileydimples

the_baglover said:


> I need a savannah or camille bag for work. Just debating the colour, black or plum? Hmm..


I say plum!!!  It's gorgeous!!


----------



## Stephg

the_baglover said:


> I need a savannah or camille bag for work. Just debating the colour, black or plum? Hmm..



Definitely plum!


----------



## the_baglover

Stephg said:


> Definitely plum!


Lol! I just hope my local boutique has it.


----------



## melissatrv

I am so loving the fall colors.  My dilemma is, as far as styles, only Selma and small Jet Set Tote work for me currently.  I am thinking I want something in Cinder, Moss,  and Plum.  So what to do....thinking Selma in Cinder, Moss in Jet Set Tote, and the Plum Diamond Grommet Selma.  Then again I like the Plum Plain also, so maybe I compromise with Plum and Cinder and get the Selma colorblock....ugghhh....decisions.....waiting for the next sale and hoping nothing sells out


----------



## smileydimples

melissatrv said:


> I am so loving the fall colors.  My dilemma is, as far as styles, only Selma and small Jet Set Tote work for me currently.  I am thinking I want something in Cinder, Moss,  and Plum.  So what to do....thinking Selma in Cinder, Moss in Jet Set Tote, and the Plum Diamond Grommet Selma.  Then again I like the Plum Plain also, so maybe I compromise with Plum and Cinder and get the Selma colorblock....ugghhh....decisions.....waiting for the next sale and hoping nothing sells out


Love the diamond Selma .. It's a hot bag!! The colors are so hard they are all so nice.


----------



## donutsprinkles

Eyeing a jet set medium zip tote tote in Dark Dune for work. I have a tote bag but it doesn't have as much organization as the MK.  I would all also like to get a large Portia in dusty blue if I can find it during bonus time, heh.


----------



## reginaPhalange

donutsprinkles said:


> Eyeing a jet set medium zip tote tote in Dark Dune for work. I have a tote bag but it doesn't have as much organization as the MK.  I would all also like to get a large Portia in dusty blue if I can find it during bonus time, heh.


MK totes always have great organization, I used one for part of university and also bought one for my sister when she started. DD is a great choice, be sure to post pictures if you decide to purchase!


----------



## Confection10

I have drooled these couple of months and now they are coming to mama!!! Pink ballet Sutton and optic white Anabelle.


----------



## Sarah03

I'm bringing this thread back!! I am really loving the MK Brooklyn Shoulder tote. I saw this bag at the MK boutique and it stopped me in my tracks. It's so beautiful. I had been eyeing the "Plum" but it's sold out per the SA. However, she said it's coming in white!
Now I just have to (impatiently) wait for a sale. That gives me time to contemplate what color I want. Does anyone have this bag?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I'm considering a Medium Selma in denim blue with acorn...I sold all my Selmas except my Tile Blue so I don't think it will be repetitive


----------



## Maeganxoxo

Ladies, I am dying to grab a WHITE Michael Kors bag, but everywhere I look there is no white, anywhere. I need an optic white, stark white something super bright but no luck and I am a little picky on the style. So you guys know when the color white will be selling in retail again? I know its only January. I am not being patient but I need a white bag.


----------



## cdtracing

Maeganxoxo said:


> Ladies, I am dying to grab a WHITE Michael Kors bag, but everywhere I look there is no white, anywhere. I need an optic white, stark white something super bright but no luck and I am a little picky on the style. So you guys know when the color white will be selling in retail again? I know its only January. I am not being patient but I need a white bag.



Some bags are being offered in Optic White for Spring 2017.  Just depends on the style you might be interested in.  Check out his website.


----------



## Glttglam

Sarah03 said:


> I'm bringing this thread back!! I am really loving the MK Brooklyn Shoulder tote. I saw this bag at the MK boutique and it stopped me in my tracks. It's so beautiful. I had been eyeing the "Plum" but it's sold out per the SA. However, she said it's coming in white!
> Now I just have to (impatiently) wait for a sale. That gives me time to contemplate what color I want. Does anyone have this bag?
> View attachment 3575228


I love this bag also. I like it in the optic white and bright red. I think bright red is a new color for spring


----------



## Sarah03

Glttglam said:


> I love this bag also. I like it in the optic white and bright red. I think bright red is a new color for spring



Oh my gosh, I had to go look & see the new colors. I gotta have the optic white!! What a beauty.


----------



## ubo22

Okay.  The MK obsession continues.  I've been eyeing the large suede Sedona messenger in the luggage color for soooo long.  It came out early last year and is a MK Collection bag, so I've been waiting for a good sale price.  It's been on sale of and on, but the sale hasn't been that good on the suede luggage color.  I finally bit the bullet and got it for 60% off.  Definitely out of my comfort zone since I don't carry messenger bags that often, but it's soooo pretty and it's the only style and color (other than black) of messenger bag I'd ever carry if I would carry one.


----------



## Glttglam

Sarah03 said:


> Oh my gosh, I had to go look & see the new colors. I gotta have the optic white!! What a beauty.


I forgot to mention they have a bunch of bags now in electric blue and raspberry. Ididn't know if you saw these colors also.[emoji2]


----------



## HesitantShopper

ubo22 said:


> Okay.  The MK obsession continues.  I've been eyeing the large suede Sedona messenger in the luggage color for soooo long.  It came out early last year and is a MK Collection bag, so I've been waiting for a good sale price.  It's been on sale of and on, but the sale hasn't been that good on the suede luggage color.  I finally bit the bullet and got it for 60% off.  Definitely out of my comfort zone since I don't carry messenger bags that often, but it's soooo pretty and it's the only style and color (other than black) of messenger bag I'd ever carry if I would carry one.



oh nice, you going to do a reveal?


----------



## ubo22

HesitantShopper said:


> oh nice, you going to do a reveal?


Eventually.  There isn't even a Sedona thread, so I may need to start one.  Or I'll just add it to the 'Show Us Your Michael Kors Bags' thread.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Eventually.  There isn't even a Sedona thread, so I may need to start one.  Or I'll just add it to the 'Show Us Your Michael Kors Bags' thread.


 Do both!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Electric Blue! I saw the Selma in Electric Blue the other day and now think I need it!


----------



## Glttglam

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Electric Blue! I saw the Selma in Electric Blue the other day and now think I need it!


I really want something in electric blue, too[emoji2]


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Glttglam said:


> I really want something in electric blue, too[emoji2]



Definitely! I want something for spring.


----------



## ubo22

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Electric Blue! I saw the Selma in Electric Blue the other day and now think I need it!





Glttglam said:


> I really want something in electric blue, too[emoji2]





Luv2Shop1 said:


> Definitely! I want something for spring.


Electric blue is a great color to have in your collection.  Pictures don't do it justice.  I own a large sapphire Selma (electric blue and sapphire are very close in color; a bold cobalt blue shade) and get compliments almost every time I carry it.  It's a nice contrast and pop against other colors.  I think it works best against black and white.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Do both!


Will do.


----------



## spicestory

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Electric Blue! I saw the Selma in Electric Blue the other day and now think I need it!





Glttglam said:


> I really want something in electric blue, too[emoji2]





ubo22 said:


> Electric blue is a great color to have in your collection.  Pictures don't do it justice.  I own a large sapphire Selma (electric blue and sapphire are very close in color; a bold cobalt blue shade) and get compliments almost every time I carry it.  It's a nice contrast and pop against other colors.  I think it works best against black and white.



Same here, I'm very interested in the Selma in the Electric Blue color!


----------



## melissatrv

Yes and I think the Electric Blue has silver hardware.   I like the raspberry but looks like gold hardware.  I think that color would look better with silver


----------



## Okielady

I really want a Hamilton traveler satchel with silver hardware but can't seem to find one for a good price that doesn't have the outlet lining .


----------



## Luxe4less_SM

Maeganxoxo said:


> Ladies, I am dying to grab a WHITE Michael Kors bag, but everywhere I look there is no white, anywhere. I need an optic white, stark white something super bright but no luck and I am a little picky on the style. So you guys know when the color white will be selling in retail again? I know its only January. I am not being patient but I need a white bag.


Have you tried the clearance section at nearest MK store?


----------



## couchette

Just chatted with a MK rep at Macys and she is expecting the new e/w Hamilton in few weeks so will probably get one in navy blue.  I don't see it on MK website yet.  It's supposed to be a polished pebble leather and sized little taller than current e/w. 

If it's too big for me I might buy the new Riley in blue


----------



## jenjen1964

Just got a Valentine's Day e-mail from Michael Kors with a gorgeous fuchsia Mercer in it, it is love at first sight!


----------



## Suz82

I'm STILL looking for a dusty rose sutton, still can't by enough of the sutton and dusty rose is just perfect I think x


----------



## Sarah03

jenjen1964 said:


> Just got a Valentine's Day e-mail from Michael Kors with a gorgeous fuchsia Mercer in it, it is love at first sight!



The raspberry color is absolutely beautiful in person. I once had a Raspberry Hamilton with gold hardware but I sold it. The style just didn't work. I may have to buy something else in this color since it's back! 
Are you going to get the mercer? Is a really cute bag!


----------



## Sarah03

couchette said:


> View attachment 3592956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just chatted with a MK rep at Macys and she is expecting the new e/w Hamilton in few weeks so will probably get one in navy blue.  I don't see it on MK website yet.  It's supposed to be a polished pebble leather and sized little taller than current e/w.
> 
> If it's too big for me I might buy the new Riley in blue



I'm curious about the new Hamilton. I sold my old one because I hated the tab closure. Does the new one still have that?
The Riley is one of my favorites- you can't beat a nice, soft leather bag!


----------



## couchette

Sarah03 said:


> I'm curious about the new Hamilton. I sold my old one because I hated the tab closure. Does the new one still have that?
> The Riley is one of my favorites- you can't beat a nice, soft leather bag!


Unfortunately same tab closure,strap can be removed and it will have the smoother (polished?) leather.
Yeah I'm kind of leaning towards Riley, I do prefer zippers too
  I hope the lock isn't smaller on the Hamilton


----------



## couchette

Bought Emma at MK store on sale.  Similar to Hamltion but does zip,has more pockets.  Perfect size for me, got the grey.  Since it was on sale my husband also got me a wallet for Vday on sale, marked down to $100 in store (not on sale online weird) . I got it a grey,matches purse very well.



The lock looks same as Hamilton , you can remove the leather little slipcover for it.  (Think it looks better without that cover)


----------



## couchette

The purse is on sale for $159 and comes with removeable longer crossbody strap.


----------



## BeachBagGal

I still feel I need a bag in Electric Blue now that it's coming back out again. I've always loved this color. I had a bag in this color and returned and I kind of regret it now. The color is gooorgeous!


----------



## Glttglam

BeachBagGal said:


> I still feel I need a bag in Electric Blue now that it's coming back out again. I've always loved this color. I had a bag in this color and returned and I kind of regret it now. The color is gooorgeous!


I agree with you. It is a stunning color[emoji2]


----------



## couchette

Glttglam said:


> I agree with you. It is a stunning color[emoji2]


Yes!  I just saw it today at my MK store.  I was so tempted to buy it, or raspberry color.  I ended up returning the Emma.  I wasn't in love with it.  I bought the Selma in Oyster instead.  I still have the tags on it, I could exchange it still for the blue lol.


----------



## Glttglam

couchette said:


> Yes!  I just saw it today at my MK store.  I was so tempted to buy it, or raspberry color.  I ended up returning the Emma.  I wasn't in love with it.  I bought the Selma in Oyster instead.  I still have the tags on it, I could exchange it still for the blue lol.


Oh I'm sorry to here about your return. But I love the Oyster color as well[emoji2] Congratulations! It is also a gorgeous color. I bet the Selma looks beautiful in it. You should post some pictures[emoji2]


----------



## loveforpurses

Looking forward to buy the Mercer dome leather satchel.


----------



## Moya

I am very curious about the Emma bag. I ordered one - I saw it was on sale and it looked nice. It doesn't seem to be for sale on any other site except for the Michael Kors website. This kind of makes me suspicious that it's a lower quality outlet only version. I'm waiting to get mine in the mail (hopefully today) and we'll see. I am just wondering if anyone has any insight into this. This would be my first time purchasing from the Michael Kors website, and if it is an inferior outlet only version, I'm going to be pretty disappointed. I kind of feel like I was tricked. This would be my first Michael Kors (my previous purse was a very nice leather coach I bought from the actual Coach store - not outlet). I wanted to try out Michael Kors, but I'm going to be really upset if this ends up being a cheap version (the "sale price" is what the actual price really is) The emma purse always seems to be on sale.


----------



## couchette

Moya said:


> I am very curious about the Emma bag. I ordered one - I saw it was on sale and it looked nice. It doesn't seem to be for sale on any other site except for the Michael Kors website. This kind of makes me suspicious that it's a lower quality outlet only version. I'm waiting to get mine in the mail (hopefully today) and we'll see. I am just wondering if anyone has any insight into this. This would be my first time purchasing from the Michael Kors website, and if it is an inferior outlet only version, I'm going to be pretty disappointed. I kind of feel like I was tricked. This would be my first Michael Kors (my previous purse was a very nice leather coach I bought from the actual Coach store - not outlet). I wanted to try out Michael Kors, but I'm going to be really upset if this ends up being a cheap version (the "sale price" is what the actual price really is) The emma purse always seems to be on sale.


I actually bought a Pearl Grey Emma in the Michael Kor store NOT the outlet (San Jose Oakridge Mall) .  After buying it and thinking on it I decided to return Emma since I already have a grey Pearl Grey studded Hamilton in soft leather which I think is very similar color/features.
Emma is a very nice purse!   I wanted something that completely zipped though and they didn't have the color I wanted.  When I returned it the sales gal said they  sold out of Emma in their store and she was trying to convince me to keep it since it's so unique & you see Selma everywhere lol.  I ended up purchasing the Selma in the end in the color I wanted - Oyster.  I do wish I had money to buy both!  If I did I'd probably buy the black one online.


----------



## Moya

couchette said:


> I actually bought a Pearl Grey Emma in the Michael Kor store NOT the outlet (San Jose Oakridge Mall) .  After buying it and thinking on it I decided to return Emma since I already have a grey Pearl Grey studded Hamilton in soft leather which I think is very similar color/features.
> Emma is a very nice purse!   I wanted something that completely zipped though and they didn't have the color I wanted.  When I returned it the sales gal said they  sold out of Emma in their store and she was trying to convince me to keep it since it's so unique & you see Selma everywhere lol.  I ended up purchasing the Selma in the end in the color I wanted - Oyster.  I do wish I had money to buy both!  If I did I'd probably buy the black one online.


Awesome  you've made me feel a lot better. I love a nice purse - but I'm also very boring. I bought it in black. I'm still too scared to venture out into more bold colors. Someday maybe. Thanks a lot though for replying!


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

I'd love to get the medium or large Selma Studded in Merlot.







I also want the Sutton Double Zip Tote Bag in Tan/Luggage and also in Merlot.











They're gorgeous


----------



## couchette

Moya said:


> Awesome  you've made me feel a lot better. I love a nice purse - but I'm also very boring. I bought it in black. I'm still too scared to venture out into more bold colors. Someday maybe. Thanks a lot though for replying!


Did you get your Emma yet ?  Would love to see pics!  I'm tempted to get the black one


----------



## couchette

Glttglam said:


> Oh I'm sorry to here about your return. But I love the Oyster color as well[emoji2] Congratulations! It is also a gorgeous color. I bet the Selma looks beautiful in it. You should post some pictures[emoji2]


Here is the Oyster Selma I really like the peachy pink overtones in it


----------



## Glttglam

couchette said:


> View attachment 3608923
> 
> Here is the Oyster Selma I really like the peachy pink overtones in it


Looks great[emoji2] Thanks for the picture.


----------



## melissatrv

Oooh...Shoes said:


> I'd love to get the medium or large Selma Studded in Merlot.
> 
> I have that Sutton in Merlot and use it all the time in fall/winter.  Do you know I bought the Sutton in Luggage on deep discount at Macys and returned it!!!   Keep kicking myself about that and the Tulip Sutton (same thing) both were $159 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want the Sutton Double Zip Tote Bag in Tan/Luggage and also in Merlot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're gorgeous


----------



## melissatrv

Suz82 said:


> I'm STILL looking for a dusty rose sutton, still can't by enough of the sutton and dusty rose is just perfect I think x



If you find one you will love it!  I have it and it is such a gorgeous bag.  I sold a Dillon I carried just once because I liked the Dusty Rose in Sutton better, so classy looking


----------



## DiamondsForever

The UK MK website has the Black Jet Set Crossbody with SHW! £160.... Argh someone tell me why I don't need this please....


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> The UK MK website has the Black Jet Set Crossbody with SHW! £160.... Argh someone tell me why I don't need this please....


Did you get it?


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> Did you get it?


Not yet... Am not too well at the moment, on antibiotics for a lung infection, and have to go for a CT scan next week  see what that throws up. Maybe a new bag to celebrate when I'm feeling better though... Would be so useful!


----------



## cdtracing

DiamondsForever said:


> Not yet... Am not too well at the moment, on antibiotics for a lung infection, and have to go for a CT scan next week  see what that throws up. Maybe a new bag to celebrate when I'm feeling better though... Would be so useful!


Hope you get to feeling better soon.  Once you're feeling better, nothing is more cheerful than a new bag!!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

cdtracing said:


> Hope you get to feeling better soon.  Once you're feeling better, nothing is more cheerful than a new bag!!!


Thank you honyes might have to make an online order when I have more energy!


----------



## Sarah03

I just found this beauty at TJ Maxx! Coral/Pearl Gray Greenwich Bucket. I saw it out of the corner of my eye and was floored by the color. It's absolutely stunning! Perfect for spring!


----------



## cdtracing

Sarah03 said:


> I just found this beauty at TJ Maxx! Coral/Pearl Gray Greenwich Bucket. I saw it out of the corner of my eye and was floored by the color. It's absolutely stunning! Perfect for spring!
> View attachment 3631636



Perfect for Spring!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> I just found this beauty at TJ Maxx! Coral/Pearl Gray Greenwich Bucket. I saw it out of the corner of my eye and was floored by the color. It's absolutely stunning! Perfect for spring!
> View attachment 3631636



[emoji173] this color! You buy the best pink bags!


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> [emoji173] this color! You buy the best pink bags!



Thank you! It's a slight obsession lol


----------



## DiamondsForever

Still at home sick  feeling a bit better and the sun is out. Still thinking about purchasing a new small bag:
http://www.selfridges.com/GB/en/cat...001451-32S4GTVC3L/?previewAttribute=Soft+pink
http://www.selfridges.com/GB/en/cat...28-3001451-30H6SS9L2E/?previewAttribute=Black
http://mobile.harrods.com/mt/www.ha...r-bag/michael-michael-kors/000000000005437965
http://m.michaelkors.co.uk/jet-set-travel-large-saffiano-leather-crossbody/_/R-32S4STVC3L?color=0001

Which one would you choose? Something in Black with SHW would be super useful on my wardrobe. I'm tempted by the soft pink jet set Crossbody as it looks very similar to Blush. I find Blush to be a super useful colour in the summer. If I decided to go for soft pink I would eBay my Blush Selma messenger. I love the colour but don't love the gold studs. What to do....


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> Still at home sick  feeling a bit better and the sun is out. Still thinking about purchasing a new small bag:
> http://www.selfridges.com/GB/en/cat...001451-32S4GTVC3L/?previewAttribute=Soft+pink
> http://www.selfridges.com/GB/en/cat...28-3001451-30H6SS9L2E/?previewAttribute=Black
> http://mobile.harrods.com/mt/www.ha...r-bag/michael-michael-kors/000000000005437965
> http://m.michaelkors.co.uk/jet-set-travel-large-saffiano-leather-crossbody/_/R-32S4STVC3L?color=0001
> 
> Which one would you choose? Something in Black with SHW would be super useful on my wardrobe. I'm tempted by the soft pink jet set Crossbody as it looks very similar to Blush. I find Blush to be a super useful colour in the summer. If I decided to go for soft pink I would eBay my Blush Selma messenger. I love the colour but don't love the gold studs. What to do....



I really like the Sloan Editor bag especially since you've expressed a need for something in this color....


----------



## DiamondsForever

keishapie1973 said:


> I really like the Sloan Editor bag especially since you've expressed a need for something in this color....


Hey Keishapie! Hope you're welli think the Sloan Editor looks useful as can be worn as a shoulder bag and Crossbody so can be used for smart and casual


----------



## cdtracing

DiamondsForever said:


> Still at home sick  feeling a bit better and the sun is out. Still thinking about purchasing a new small bag:
> http://www.selfridges.com/GB/en/cat...001451-32S4GTVC3L/?previewAttribute=Soft+pink
> http://www.selfridges.com/GB/en/cat...28-3001451-30H6SS9L2E/?previewAttribute=Black
> http://mobile.harrods.com/mt/www.ha...r-bag/michael-michael-kors/000000000005437965
> http://m.michaelkors.co.uk/jet-set-travel-large-saffiano-leather-crossbody/_/R-32S4STVC3L?color=0001
> 
> Which one would you choose? Something in Black with SHW would be super useful on my wardrobe. I'm tempted by the soft pink jet set Crossbody as it looks very similar to Blush. I find Blush to be a super useful colour in the summer. If I decided to go for soft pink I would eBay my Blush Selma messenger. I love the colour but don't love the gold studs. What to do....



I like the either of the Sloan's with the silver hardware, personally.


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Still at home sick  feeling a bit better and the sun is out. Still thinking about purchasing a new small bag:
> http://www.selfridges.com/GB/en/cat...001451-32S4GTVC3L/?previewAttribute=Soft+pink
> http://www.selfridges.com/GB/en/cat...28-3001451-30H6SS9L2E/?previewAttribute=Black
> http://mobile.harrods.com/mt/www.ha...r-bag/michael-michael-kors/000000000005437965
> http://m.michaelkors.co.uk/jet-set-travel-large-saffiano-leather-crossbody/_/R-32S4STVC3L?color=0001
> 
> Which one would you choose? Something in Black with SHW would be super useful on my wardrobe. I'm tempted by the soft pink jet set Crossbody as it looks very similar to Blush. I find Blush to be a super useful colour in the summer. If I decided to go for soft pink I would eBay my Blush Selma messenger. I love the colour but don't love the gold studs. What to do....


So sorry to hear you're still sick DF.  I hope you feel better really soon.  The sloan editor in black w/shw (without the reptile print) would be my pick.  I love the look of it.


----------



## AussieMell

I really want a Selma grommet, but there so hard to find, especially in Australia. [emoji20]


----------



## ubo22

AussieMell said:


> I really want a Selma grommet, but there so hard to find, especially in Australia. [emoji20]


What color?


----------



## AussieMell

ubo22 said:


> What color?



I would love a grey one, or a saw a blossom one that was gorgeous too, both are hard to find. [emoji20]


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> So sorry to hear you're still sick DF.  I hope you feel better really soon.  The sloan editor in black w/shw (without the reptile print) would be my pick.  I love the look of it.





cdtracing said:


> I like the either of the Sloan's with the silver hardware, personally.



Thanks for the good wishes ladies
Back at work this week, but still not 100%. (This infection just drags on and on...) I am leaning towards the black smooth leather Sloan Editor with SHW. Heading to the mall next weekend, where I'll be able to check how much i can fit in it. If it fits most of what goes in my Jet Set Crossbody then i think its a winner. Will keep you all posted!
I like that it can be used both as a shoulder bag and crossbody, so multifunctional.


----------



## Tulipsarebetter

I've been eyeing the Jet Set Travel crossbody in raspberry


----------



## shengnes

I am going to be looking for a Selma Medium Studded Leather Satchel in a lighter blue.


----------



## Texas725

I've been searching for something I can carry as a diaper bag as well. I want something with a lot of compartments and found the jet set east west travel tote. The only problem is I want it in gray (cinder) not sure it exists. I found it on selfridges, but I don't know much about that site. Any opinions on a bigger bag, in cinder, that DOES NOT have a zip top are welcome. I've looked at the Savannah as well and like that one too, but my first choice is the jet set e/w tote.


----------



## Krab

I really want a Sloan with silver hardware, so saving up for that!


----------



## Samanthalvoe

I have been eyeing the Viv Large Backpack on the MK website!


----------



## Sarah03

I want a Mercer in Sunflower, Peacock, and Raspberry. And something in Electric Blue. Where's that lottery ticket?! [emoji23]


----------



## HappyLVaddict

I want the Mercer dome satchel in blue or patent leather. Anybody got pictures?


----------



## Quartzite

I've been checking out the jet set tote (tech friendly version) in Denim. I've decided I want silver hardware, but I'm stuck between Denim and Admiral. Denim is on eBay for around $150, but I'm only finding Admiral on MK.com for full price. The pictures of Denim I've seen make it look dull in natural lighting though. Does anyone have experience with Denim? Does it pop in natural lighting and the pictures aren't doing it justice? The pictures of Denim that are taken with the flash on are gorgeous, and that's the colour I'd want to see when it's just sitting next to me.


----------



## chocolateturtle

Quartzite said:


> I've been checking out the jet set tote (tech friendly version) in Denim. I've decided I want silver hardware, but I'm stuck between Denim and Admiral. Denim is on eBay for around $150, but I'm only finding Admiral on MK.com for full price. The pictures of Denim I've seen make it look dull in natural lighting though. Does anyone have experience with Denim? Does it pop in natural lighting and the pictures aren't doing it justice? The pictures of Denim that are taken with the flash on are gorgeous, and that's the colour I'd want to see when it's just sitting next to me.



I have denim and it's not dull at all, it's actually really pretty and the color goes with everything. It definitely does pop more with natural lighting, especially with the silver hardware.


----------



## Quartzite

chocolateturtle said:


> I have denim and it's not dull at all, it's actually really pretty and the color goes with everything. It definitely does pop more with natural lighting, especially with the silver hardware.


Thank you, chocolateturtle!  That decides it, I've finally chosen the colour of my next tote


----------



## couchette

I LOVE my Savannah denim purse people always compliment me on it.
Just bought Adele denim wristlet yesterday too


----------



## Quartzite

couchette said:


> View attachment 3990941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE my Savannah denim purse people always compliment me on it.
> Just bought Adele denim wristlet yesterday too


I love love love your Savannah and wristlet! They look absolutely gorgeous and the colour is perfection on both types of leather  Thanks for the picture, it helps me visualize the colour a whole lot better


----------



## rubycat

I would really like a black Bristol bag, with the matching black stitching not the white contrast stitching.


----------



## Glttglam

I would really like a Bristol flower bag, a Mercer gallery tote of some sort, a Raven bag with flowers, and the jet set floral embellished crossbody.


----------



## jenjen1964

I love the Blakely bucket bag, it would be amazing in denim!


----------



## Sarah03

Glttglam said:


> I would really like a Bristol flower bag, a Mercer gallery tote of some sort, a Raven bag with flowers, and the jet set floral embellished crossbody.



I am loving the Bristol, too!


----------



## Antigone

I was wondering what a celebrity (from Asia) was using, and I was very surprised it's the Michael Kors Sandrine Stud Satchel in Black! I thought it was a Valentino Rockstud bag. 

I WANT!


----------



## Quartzite

The Jet Set Top Zip Tote in Denim was supposed to have been mine a few months ago, but I impulsively pulled the trigger on the medium Peacock version. Tonight, I looked through all the styles on MK.com, and there are some GORGEOUS new additions! I love the Bristol because it's so pretty but I don't think I can envision using it enough to justify it. I use totes a lot for work, but I need some self-restraint before I order every single colour I love in the top zip tote! (Denim, Pearl Grey, Cinder, Admiral w/ SHW, Black w/ SHW, Oyster, Burnt Red, Orange, Mulberry, Sky Blue, Tulip, Cornflower). I have a serious addiction and somehow I only have two bags in this style so far! *sits on hands*


----------



## josieshs

I have my eye on the Medium Selma in either cranberry, deep pink, or ultra pink.


----------



## jenjen1964

The Mott cross body and the Whitney mini satchel!  MK has some cute new bags!


----------



## Jb32purse

Large black blakely tote


----------



## Rachel88

I would love a Large/Small Whitney and a medium Selma in luggage. I wanted a Savannah but those seem to no longer be available.


----------



## Sarsura86

I would love whitney in oxblood and acorn in large size


----------



## Quartzite

Finally got a denim tote in the medium multifunction top zip tote  @chocolateturtle and @couchette, you were both 100% right! This is the most gorgeous blue and it goes SO well with silver hardware


----------

